# Offener Brief an Euch, an den Gelegenheitsspieler und an Entwickler und Publisher



## skalibran (13. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin noch neu in diesem Forum und auch wenn ich mich grade erst angemeldet habe, verfolge ich PCGames Hardware schon seit Jahren.
Ich habe mich grade angemeldet, weil ich impulsiv den Drang habe, meine Gedanken zu teilen. Dies soll kein Flame gegen Konsolen sein, erst recht 
nicht gegen ihre Benutzer. Aber grade in letzter Zeit höre ich immer und immer wieder Statements, die mich verärgern. Gefolgt von stundenlangen
Debatten über ein und das selbe Thema: Wie wird in der Zukunft gezockt? aka PC oder Konsole?

TL;DR: Gibts nicht, wenn euch das Thema interessiert, lest bitte den kompletten Text.

Der PC ist ein vom Aussterben bedrohtes Medium, dass finanziell für Publisher und Entwickler keine Zukunft mehr hat. Keiner spielt mehr am
Computer und Handhelds und Konsolen haben den PC längst abgelöst. Statements wie diese wird sicherlich jeder Gamer, der sich ein bisschen
in sozialen Netzwerken herumtreibt und/oder sich über Prints informiert, mit Sicherheit schon einmal gehört haben.
Tatsächlich war der PC in Umfragen aus dem Jahr 2009 nur noch ein Nischenprodukt. Bis heute zerrt dieses Gerücht an den Entscheidungen der Publisher.
Nicht wenige Triple A-Publisher entscheiden sich für eine Konsolenexklusivität, da Marktforscher den PC immer noch totglauben. Doch mit dem Aufblühen der Indie-Szene
gewann der PC 2011 wieder Boden und ist heute wieder mitten im Rennen. Die schon längst vergessene Diskussion "PC oder Konsole?" wird wieder angeheizt und der Markt
wendet sich. Doch den Publishern kann das egal sein.

Denn diese Diskussion findet in Internetforen statt, in sozialen Netzwerken, in Kommentaren. Und das sind Gebiete,
da schauen nur die Leute hin, die sich regelmäßig mit Videospielen befassen und aktuell sein möchten. Der Großteil der Spieler - so kann ich das aus meinem Freundeskreis
berichten - spielt jeden Tag für ein bis zwei Stunden an der Konsole und befasst sich nicht weiter mit der Thematik. "Warum auch, das Ding funktioniert und war billig". 
Ja, funktionieren tut die gute alte Konsole. Und billig? Nun, auf den ersten Blick ebenfalls. Ich bin nicht sehr bewandert in Autos, lasst mich trotzdem einen Vergleich ziehen:
Würdest du einen Wagen für 4000€ kaufen, der mit einem speziellen Sprit fährt, der etwa 20% mehr kostet oder nimmst du doch lieber das Auto für 5000€ und den Normalpreis?
Es ist eine Sache der Benutzung - keine Frage. Aber selbst ein Gelegenheitsspieler, der etwa drei Triple-A Titel im Jahr für seine Konsole kauft, bezahlt an Spielen bei Release einiges mehr
als der PC-Spieler.
"Das rechtfertigt aber keinen 1000€-PC" - Die Reaktion meiner Freunde. Ja. Es rechtfertigt keine 1000€, aber was sagst du, wenn ich dir einen PC für 450€ gebe, der aktuelle Titel
mindestens auf mittleren Einstellungen schafft und damit besser aussieht als die gleichen Titel auf Konsolen? 

"Mit dem PC habe ich aber nur Probleme. Ich habe gehört, PC-Spiele haben Abstürze und Fehler und ich kenne mich im IT-Bereich nicht aus".
Dieses Statement höre ich in den Diskussionen immer und immer wieder. Ich spiele seit fünf Jahren am PC und Spiele stürzen mal ab. Meistens sind dies Konsolenports.
Fundiertes IT-Wissen ist nicht nötig, um ein Spiel neu zu starten. Totalaussetzer, also Spiele die gar nicht starten wollten, hatte ich nie. Wenn Spieldateien
dauerhaft Fehler hatten, dann meist, weil ich auf eigene Faust Sachen modifiziert habe - wer das tut, der tut es auf eigene Gefahr und nutzt ein Feature, das Konsolen nicht
einmal haben. Als ich meinen ersten PC vor fünf Jahren bekommen habe war ich 13 und hatte keine Ahnung. Ich hatte noch nie zuvor den Windows Explorer gesehen.
Ich war vollkommen zufrieden. CD rein, "Weiter" klicken und dann auf das Symbol auf dem Desktop klicken. Das tat ich zwei Jahre lang, dann wurde ich im
Internet mit Mods konfrontiert. Ab da begann ich, mich in das System zu finden. Ich schweife ab, was ich sagen will: Ich konnte zwei Jahre lang ohne Probleme
zocken, und das in einem Alter, wo ich ein naiver pubertierender Sack war (letzteres bin ich heute noch, sonst würde ich nicht so einen gehässigen Artikel schreiben). 
Jedenfalls - ich kann überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen warum man IT-Fachkenntnisse braucht, um PC-Spieler zu sein. Die sind zwar nicht verkehrt, 
da sie einem Türen und Tore zu dem Potential vom PC-Gaming öffnen, sind aber sicher nicht essentiell.

"Am PC kann man aber nicht zu zweit zocken, außerdem spiele ich lieber mit Controller". Was ist denn eine Konsole? Ein PC. At least some kind of. 
Auch auf einem PC kann man mit Controllern zocken. Spiele, die unterstützt werden bieten sogar einen lokalen 4-Spieler-Modus. Aber um ehrlich
zu sein sind dies wenige - denn Priorität hat das für Publisher und Entwickler kaum. Dazu komme ich später.

"Der PC hat aber kaum Spiele". Uff. Wo soll ich anfangen? Indiespiele sind seit 2012 aus dem Boden gesprossen wie sonst was. Qualitativ hochwertige Titel für kleines
Geld haben mir keine Zeit gelassen, überhaupt Langeweile am PC zu haben. Durch die enorme Anzahl ist für jeden was dabei.
Das schlimme ist ja, dass der Großteil der Spieler, also die, die sich überhaupt nicht groß informieren und Artikel wie diesen hier wahrscheinlich nie lesen, so etwas
wie Indie-Spiele überhaupt nicht kennt. Wenn ich meine Freunde frage, dann hat kaum einer jemals davon gehört. Klar - alle kennen Minecraft - aber das wars.
Steam? Ja, davon haben sie  schon einmal gehört und nein, sie wissen nicht, was das ist. Nochmal: Ich rede hier nicht von dir, von mir oder von dem User,
der das hier grade parallel zu dir liest. Ich rede hier von dem jungen Mann, der grade von der Arbeit nach Hause kommt, sich die Hände wäscht und sich mit dem Kontroller
aufs Sofa haut.
Neben den Indie-Spielen kommen auch immer wieder tolle Mods raus. Beispiele: Nehrim - Am Rande des Schicksals, Enderal - Die Trümmer der Ordnung 
(An dieser Stelle einen Gruß an Johannes und Nicolas und dem restlichen SureAI-Team, falls ihr das hier lest!).
Neben Total Conversions wie diesen kommen auch ganze Remakes wie Black Mesa von der Community. 
Mangelt es also an Spielen für den PC? Nein. Woher kommt also das Statement? 
Ich denke dieses Statement bezieht sich viel mehr auf die Exklusivität von einigen Tripe A-Titeln. 

Denn für die Studios ist eine Konsole zumindest derzeit noch rentabler, denn so kann man für die Masse zu produzieren. Und diese spielt nun einmal auf der Konsole.
Dies kann ich keiner Befragung ableiten, denn diese gehen an den durchschnittlichen Zocker einfach vorbei. Denn der Durchschnittszocker
sitzt grade lieber auf der Couch, anstatt an Umfragen im Internet teilzunehmen oder sich meinen gähnend langweiligen Beitrag durchzulesen. 
Selbst wenn die aktuelle Konsole jetzt schon technisch einem Mittelklasse-PC weit hinterherhängt, braucht sich ein Publisher nicht darum zu kümmern.
Publisher wollen nicht zwangsweise Fortschritt, sie wollen Geld machen. Und das tun sie mit Konsolen, denn darauf spielt der Gamer.
Und das obwohl ein PC fast nur Vorteile hat. 

Und damit komme ich zum eigentlichen Punkt dieses Beitrags. Die Masse wurde durch ordentliches Marketing sowie durch jahrelange Vorherrschaft
der Konsolen dazu gestimmt, dass spielen auf der Konsole der heutige Standard ist. Wenn ich heute den zwölfjährigen erzähle, dass man auf dem PC mehr als nur
Schach und Minesweeper spielen kann, die gucken mich ganz groß an. Durch die Lizenzgebühren, die Microsoft, Sony & Co. verlangen, sind Spiele auf der Konsole teurer.
Wer also eine 400€-Konsole hat fährt nicht nur teurer als mit einem 400€-PC, der hat auch schlechtere Grafik. Ja, Grafik ist nicht alles, aber wenn man sie doch haben kann?
Was vonnöten ist, ist ein generelles Umdenken in den Köpfen der Durchschnittsspieler. Wenn ein Online-Spielemagazin heute eine Umfrage macht, gewinnt mit Abstand
der PC. Doch diese paar Prozente, die sich im Internet regelmäßig informieren, interessieren die Publisher nur geringfügig. Die Masse machts. Und die Masse sitzt gerade...

Ich hoffe, ich habe jetzt lange genug geredet, um klar zu machen, dass ein Umdenken wichtig ist. Der PC ist nicht nur in grafischen Dingen zukunftsweisend. Die neusten
Techniken - derzeit aktuell: Virtual Reality - kommen zuerst für den PC. Und müssen wir auf eine schon so reife Technik noch sechs Jahre warten, weil
erst dann die neue Konsolengeneration kommt? Ich würde ganz gerne sobald es möglich ist eine neue Technik ausprobieren und nicht erst warten,
bis sie aufgrund der neuen Generation für die Masse wirtschaftlich ist.
Den Publisher interessieren die Verkaufszahlen, und diese werden durch die Kunden bestimmt. Doch wie bewegt man den Kunden von der Konsole weg in Richtung
PC-Gaming? Das ist es, was ich von euch wissen möchte. Ich möchte Anreize von euch, wie man PC-Gaming bewerben kann.

Mein Tribut: Die Playstation kommt von einer Marke, Sony. Eine Marke kann sehr gut für sein Produkt Aufmerksamkeit erregen. "Jetzt neu: Die Playstation 4".
Aber es gibt nicht nur eine Marke, die PCs macht. Wenn Nvidia, AMD, Intel & Co. es schaffen, ganz unabhängig von ihren Produkten zusammen einen
Werbespot ins TV zu bringen, der PC-Gaming im allgemeinen bewirbt, dann haben alle etwas davon.

Zu einem Statement möchte ich noch Stellung nehmen: "Es ist doch egal, wer auf welcher Plattform spielt, Hauptsache wir haben Spaß". Die Gutmenschen in jeder Diskussion.
In einem Punkt kann ich dem zustimmen: Hauptsache jeder hat Spaß. Mir vergeht ehrlich gesagt der Spaß, wenn ich die Debatte mit den 30/60 FPS lese, wenn ich
die ständigen Ausreden mit dem Cinema-Look hören muss oder wenn ich Spiele mit 30FPS-Lock spielen muss.
Nein, es ist nicht egal. Videospiele entwickeln sich mit der Zeit, und Konsolen sperren diese Entwicklung in Perioden, die Jahre andauern. 
Es ist nicht egal, dass der Kunde für ein Gefängnis im Endeffekt mehr Geld bezahlt. 

Und hiermit spreche ich alle an; die Publisher, die Entwickler, die Modder, Spielebegeisterte und Durchschnittsspieler (, die gerade...):
Das Potential nach oben ist da, die Türen sind offen. Es fehlen nur noch die Leute, die diesen Weg gehen.


----------



## Geolas (13. Oktober 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S9RVS8cjNN0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das sollten definitiv mehr Leute lesen.


----------



## pronde (13. Oktober 2014)

Viel zu lang, bitte einen abstract mit maximal 200 Wörtern, danke


----------



## hann96 (13. Oktober 2014)

Du solltest einen Job bei der Zeitung annehmen. Wenn man den Artikel anfängt, wünscht man sich dass er nie aufhört.


----------



## Amon (13. Oktober 2014)

Schöner Text.  Trifft irgendwie den Punkt. Naja, meine PS3 ist auch nur noch zum Abspielen von Blue Rays da.


----------



## Stueppi (13. Oktober 2014)

Würden AMD und Nvidia vernünftigen TV Werbung machen für ihre Grafikkarten (mit Superlative wie Ultra oder 4K ULTRA HD!!!111) würden sicher einige neugierig werden. 
Dein Brief ist sehr intressant, weil er die Meinung vieler PC Spieler wiederspiegelt, aber wie willst du so die Konsoleros vorm TV erreichen wenn die nicht in Foren schauen? (versuch mal einen Kettenbrief per Facebook xD)


----------



## skalibran (13. Oktober 2014)

pronde schrieb:


> Viel zu lang, bitte einen abstract mit maximal 200 Wörtern, danke


TL;DR-Version gibts nicht 




Stueppi schrieb:


> aber wie willst du so die Konsoleros vorm TV erreichen wenn die nicht in Foren schauen? (versuch mal einen Kettenbrief per Facebook xD)


 Ich möchte in der Tat auch diejenigen erreichen, aber ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung wie. Das einzige was ich machen kann ist euch anzubetteln diesen Beitrag zu teilen, wenn er eurer Meinung entspricht ;-D


----------



## MrKultiPlay (13. Oktober 2014)

Ein wirklich gelungener Text! Ich finde er bringt das ganze, rund um das Thema "Konsole oder PC", gut auf den Punkt! Es sollten sich echt mehr Leute diesen Text durchlesen


----------



## LuNaTiiiK (13. Oktober 2014)

Es ist eig ganz einfach. Konsolen sind wie Apple Produkte, die einfach immer funktionieren egal wie (ja es gibt hier un da mal nen Ruckler) egal wie Blöd man ist man ist, solange man weis wo die CD reinkommt und wo mans Startet leufts einfach. Jedoch der Punkt ist Sachen die einfach funktionieren kosten einfach mehr Geld so ist es nunmal... ich bin selber besitzer von beidem jedoch Genieße ich hier und da mal die Grafikkracher auf dem PC jedoch kann man sagen der unterschied ist nur das man nur in FullHD Spielen kann und nicht wie mit dem PC auch in 4K oder das Antialiasing. Wenn bald DirektX 12 auf denn Konsolen Laufen wird wird die Performance noch besser jedoch kein vergleich was man mit nem Quad-SLI Rick Erreichen kann


----------



## Oozy (13. Oktober 2014)

Klasse Artikel. Trotz der Länge schön auf den Punkt gebracht. /sign


----------



## DARK-THREAT (13. Oktober 2014)

Als ich gelesen habe, dass man als Konsolenspieler ca 50 Euro je Spiel mehr zahlt, habe ich aufgehört... 

 Auf Unwahrheiten hab ich keinen Bock.


----------



## skalibran (13. Oktober 2014)

DARK-THREAT schrieb:


> Als ich gelesen habe, dass man als Konsolenspieler ca 50 Euro je Spiel mehr zahlt, habe ich aufgehört...
> 
> Auf Unwahrheiten hab ich keinen Bock.



Les dir das bitte noch einmal genau durch:
"Es ist eine Sache der Benutzung - keine Frage. Aber selbst ein Gelegenheitsspieler, der etwa drei Triple-A Titel IM JAHR für seine Konsole kauft, bezahlt an Spielen 50€-60€ mehr"


----------



## DARK-THREAT (14. Oktober 2014)

Ändert auch nix daran, dass ich zB Titanfall für 44 Euro, Madden NFL 15 für gerade mal 34 Euro oder FH2 nun für 59 Euro bekommen habe - jeweils am Releasetag. Und ich darf sie danach weiterhin zu Geld machen (Madden wurd für 40 Euro schon verkauft), was fast bei den ganzen PC-Games nicht mehr möglich ist.

Ich bin nicht der Standard, aber bei mir sind PC-Games nicht so besonders billiger:

Sims 4 - 34 Euro (Steamkey, Release)
FM2014 - 29 Euro (DVD, nicht zum Release)
Sim City - 70 Euro (DVD, Release)

Klar sind Keys für PC-Games in Russland/Mexiko/Polen billiger, aber bei den Konsolen doch auch, für digitale Spiele (zB die 90Euro-Version von FH2 für 37 Euro im indischen XBL-Store)


Der Unterschied macht bei 3 Games maximal 10 Euro aus.


----------



## skalibran (14. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe es jetzt umgeschrieben, danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Brehministrator (14. Oktober 2014)

Also "TL;DR" trifft es schon ganz gut  ( Wikipedia:Too long; didn't read - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ) Ich hab's trotzdem mal komplett gelesen. Inhaltlich stimme ich größtenteils zu. Nur ist es in meinem Bekanntenkreis (wo recht viele Leute dazu gehören) überhaupt nicht so, dass da manche Leute denken, man könne "nur Minesweeper auf dem PC spielen". Die Leute, die sich für Konsolen entscheiden, wissen bei mir sehr wohl, dass der PC die bessere Grafik bietet, denen ist es aber völlig rille  Die wollen halt abends in Ruhe auf der Couch bei nem Bierchen ihr Spiel zocken, da ist die Auflösung und die Framerate echt nebensächlich.

Abgesehen davon: Es gibt ja PCs, die versuchen, der Konsole Konkurrenz zu machen. Ein aktuelles Beispiel sind die Steam Machines. Ich hoffe, die können ihren Verbreitungsgrad mal ordentlich steigern. Das würde auch einen enormen Schub für Linux-Gaming bedeuten, dann könnten irgendwann Gamer entscheiden, ob sie auf ihrem PC lieber Linux oder Windows installieren wollen


----------



## RavionHD (14. Oktober 2014)

Der Text hat sehr viel Wahrheit in sich, ich hoffe auch dass PC Gaming immer stärker wird und die absolute Marktmacht übernimmt.
Der PC ist den Konsolen einfach in allen Punkten überlegen, egal ob Grafik Spiele, P/L, Modding usw. usf.

Ich spiele zwar auch ab und zu auf der Konsole (GTAV auf der Xbox 360 - noch) und bin großer Nintendo Fan (Pokemon X auf der 3DS und warte auf den neuen Teil), aber als typische Konsole kommt für mich nur Nintendo in Frage, diese bieten einzigartige Titel an wie Pokemon, Mario, Zelda usw. usf.

Der Rest besteht aus Low End PC's dessen Spiele man in sehr viel höherer Qualität auf dem PC spielen kann.


----------



## LaTillinator (14. Oktober 2014)

Hatte neulich ein Aha erlebnis (als mein Pc noch ging ... xD) von einem Konsolenspieler. 
der hat mir erzählt wie toll konsolen seien und wie hammer die Grafik... da ich vorher nie Die gelegenheit hatte mir ne XBOX One in aktion anzusehen bin ich mal zu ihm gegurkt. 
Ryse son of rome (hui den Ritel hab ich doch in diesem Steam? ) an und... naja grafik war gut aber hmm. und grid autosport. 
ja dann hab ich ihn mal eingeladen zu mir zu kommen. er kam sah und war überwältigt  
der typ fragt mich grade wieviel denn ein PC kostet der sowas schafft  
1 bekehrtet Konsolenspieler


----------



## Jogy_Wan_Kenobi (14. Oktober 2014)

Kann man bedingt unterschreiben: Ist eigentlich nur wieder eine der klassischen Gegenüberstellungen von Konsole und PC mit Argumenten die schon vielen erbracht worden sind. Nur eben in einem gut leserlichen Text.

Im Endeffekt sind wir alle Spieler, egal ob Konsolero oder PCler. Wir spielen (zumeist) die gleichen Spiele. Und das schöne ist, dass wir die Wahl haben: Der sucht sich die XBox aus, der andere die Wii und wiederum ein anderer den PC.
Ob ich mich jetzt mit Betriebssysteminstallation, Treiberoptimierungen, Systemwartung und Steam respektive UPlay respektive Origin auseinandersetzen will und im Gegenzug das vermeintlich bessere, aber durchaus flexiblere Spielerlebnis habe, oder ich das Spiel einlege und direkt losdaddel bleibt meine Entscheidung. Gut und schlecht bleibt subjektiv.
Und seine Stimme gibt man nicht in Foren und entsprechenden Umfragen ab, sondern mit dem Kauf des Mediums.

Diese Diskussion dreht sich im Kreis....und keiner hat recht (oder jeder)!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Oktober 2014)

Es ist halt die Natur der Sache das Konsoleros tiefer in die von Motten verseuchte Tasche greifen müssen, und je nach Zeitpunkt und Angebot kann es schon den Mehrwert von ein paar Brathändeln haben. Auf der einen Seite die brauchbare Grafik ohne Wettrüsten bei der Hardware und auf der anderen Seite eben das Nachlösen um Schritt halten zu können. Für etliche PC User muss jedes neue Game ist max. Pracht laufen weil ja wohl ohne kein Spielspaß aufkommt. Bei einem RPG oder ähnlich noch zu verstehen aber nicht bei einem Shooter. Die Wahrheit liegt wohl im Kompromiss aus beidem


----------



## MOD6699 (14. Oktober 2014)

Das Problem ist hier aber an der falschen Stelle. Euer/unser Hobby ist zocken und das aufm PC und halt dafür einen PC zusammenbauen oder optimieren usw. Die meisten Leute wollen das einfach nicht. Die wollen halt das Ding anschließen und gut ist. Das gibt es ganz oft bei vielen Dingen im Leben sei es Autos fahren, Smartphones etc. pp. Viele Menschen haben einfach andere Dinge wo sie ihre Energie reinstecken. Ist ja auch nicht verboten oder? Das viele PCler sich angegriffen fühlen finde ich immer wieder amüsant. Der Untergang der PCs als Spieleplattform wird auch seit JAHRZEHNTEN vorhergesagt. Man sollte vielleicht mal anfangen eben auch für andere Ansichten zu akzeptieren denn da scheitert es oftmals auch bei der PC-Generation. Hier werden Konsoleros von vielen als Menschen 2. Klasse abgestempelt und für mich persönlich hat sich eine Diskussion auch schon gleich wieder erledigt... Ich bin mittlerweile bei einem Alter angelangt wo sich die Diskussion gar nicht mehr stellt. Ich besitze beides und bin glücklich. Ob der PC aber den finanziellen Stellenwert der Konsolen einholen kann wage ich zu bezweifeln. Seid doch froh einfach das es genügend gibt die auch so denken wie ihr und somit das Aussterben des PCs als Unterhaltungsmedium hinaus zögert.

fertig


----------



## skalibran (14. Oktober 2014)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Die meisten Leute wollen das einfach nicht. Die wollen halt das Ding anschließen und gut ist. Das gibt es ganz oft bei vielen Dingen im Leben sei es Autos fahren, Smartphones etc. pp. Viele Menschen haben einfach andere Dinge wo sie ihre Energie reinstecken.



Um genau zu sein gehe ich ja gerade darauf in meinem Text ein. Ein PC ist auch nichts anderes als anschließen und losdaddeln. Klar, keiner von uns belässt es dabei, da einfach die Möglichkeit nach oben gegeben ist. Aber theoretisch kann Windows genau so simpel sein wie die Oberfläche einer Playstation. Und dann sind da ja noch die Steam Machines...
Ich glaube kaum, dass der PC als Spieleplattform "untergehen" wird, von daher gibt es da nichts rauszuzögern. Viel wichtiger ist es für mich, den Leuten auf der Couch zu zeigen, dass sie fürs gleiche Geld wesentlich mehr rausholen können, und das ohne großen Aufwand und ohne viel Zeit reinstecken zu müssen.


----------



## MOD6699 (14. Oktober 2014)

skalibran schrieb:


> Um genau zu sein gehe ich ja gerade darauf in meinem Text ein. Ein PC ist auch nichts anderes als anschließen und losdaddeln. Klar, keiner von uns belässt es dabei, da einfach die Möglichkeit nach oben gegeben ist. Aber theoretisch kann Windows genau so simpel sein wie die Oberfläche einer Playstation. Und dann sind da ja noch die Steam Machines...
> Ich glaube kaum, dass der PC als Spieleplattform "untergehen" wird, von daher gibt es da nichts rauszuzögern. Viel wichtiger ist es für mich, den Leuten auf der Couch zu zeigen, dass sie fürs gleiche Geld wesentlich mehr rausholen können, und das ohne großen Aufwand und ohne viel Zeit reinstecken zu müssen.



Wenn du, sowie ich vor 20 Jahren mit dem PC spielen angefangen hättest wärst du mit der Entwicklung heute durchaus zufrieden  Früher wurden wir als Nerds abgestempelt, heutzutage hat jedes 12. jährige Mädchen ein Handy. Übrigens wollte ich damit nicht andeuten dass der PC dem Untergang geweiht ist. Nur sprechen die Zahlen eben derzeit eine deutliche Sprache. Und die zeigt Richtung Konsolen.


----------



## aloha84 (14. Oktober 2014)

@TE

Grundsätzlich zocke ich --> wegen der Spiele, nicht wegen der Plattform.

Du wirst jemanden der z.B.: Gran Turismo, Forza, Halo, Killzone, Last of us, Mario xy, Zelda, Metroid etc.pp zocken will, nie davon überzeugen können, allein zum PC zu wechseln, weil es die Spiele dafür nicht gibt.
Diese Spiele haben eine riesige Fanbase, es sind Plattformseller....davon hat der PC zu wenige, aber auch sind es eben nicht die oben stehenden.
Das der PC technisch überlegen ist, steht außer Frage, dass 99,9% der Multiplattform Titel auf dem PC besser aussehen ebenso....das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass diese Marken nicht auf dem PC verfügbar sind.
Der PC bräuchte mehr solche exklusiven "Hämmer", da sehe ich aber außer Star Citizen nichts....selbst Blizzards Diablo 3 gibt es für Konsole --> und man muss neidlos anerkennen, dass Diablo mit Gamepad ganz hervorragend funktioniert.
Was gab es denn die letzten Jahre noch, wo der PC technisch zeigen konnte was nur "hier" geht.....
Crysis! --> mittlerweile Multiplattform.
Battlefield! --> Multiplattform

Da hilft auch kein noch so gutes Marketing:
"PC is the ultimate gaming platform!!!!!!!" "Kann ich Halo drauf zocken?" "Nein leider nicht, aber...." "Nix Aber, ich kauf XBox!"
Kann man doof finden, ist aber so.


----------



## MOD6699 (14. Oktober 2014)

Zumal meiner Meinung nach (und jetzt wirds heiß hier ) die PCler einfach selbst schuld sind. Oft kommt ein Gottgleiches Verhalten an den Tag das man sich schon echt mal verwundert die Augen reibt. Man siehe Steam. Hab ich zu meiner ATI 9800 XT damals bekommen mit HL2. Was glaubst du wie damals Steam gesehen wurde bzw. ich da ich es nutze. Heutzutage haben 99% aller PCler Steam auf dem PC. Natürlich auch weil man es braucht für bestimmte Spiele  (Skyrim z.b.). Heutzutage ist es eh nicht mehr soo schlimm. "Das geht schon." Früher war es der Teufel. Wundern braucht man sich nicht...


----------



## skalibran (14. Oktober 2014)

@aloha84 Das ist tatsächlich doof, und der einzige Ausweg den ich da sehe ist, die Publisher davon zu überzeugen auch für den PC zu entwickeln. Und darauf geht ja mein Beitrag letztendlich hinaus.


----------



## aloha84 (14. Oktober 2014)

skalibran schrieb:


> @aloha84 Das ist tatsächlich doof, und der einzige Ausweg den ich da sehe ist, *die Publisher* davon zu überzeugen auch für den PC zu entwickeln. Und darauf geht ja mein Beitrag letztendlich hinaus.


 
Du weißt aber, wer da die Publischer, bzw. die Unterstützer dieser Marken sind, oder?
Das sind Sony, Microsoft und Nintendo --> und die werden einen Teufel tun, und ihre "Systemseller" auf den PC portieren.


----------



## skalibran (14. Oktober 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Du weißt aber, wer da die Publischer, bzw. die Unterstützer dieser Marken sind, oder?
> Das sind Sony, Microsoft und Nintendo --> und die werden einen Teufel tun, und ihre "Systemseller" auf den PC portieren.


 
Ich rede von Ubisoft, EA, Deep Silver & co


----------



## MOD6699 (14. Oktober 2014)

Soviele Exclusive Titel gibt es doch eh nicht. The Last of Us, Uncharted, Zelda, Halo (Wobei das doch auch aufm PC schon gibt oder?). Wie gesagt mittlerweile ist es diesbezüglich ja zumindest ok. Und wenn manche auf dem PC Lieber zocken wollen und andere auf den Konsolen, lasst sie doch. Ich nutze weiterhin beides und bin glücklich.


----------



## aloha84 (14. Oktober 2014)

skalibran schrieb:


> Ich rede von Ubisoft, EA, Deep Silver & co


 
Und die bringen ihre Spiele für PC.....als multiplattform, weil der PC allein nicht lohnt.
Und Aussagen wie in anderen threads vom Schlage: "Hol ich mir beim steam-sale für 10€" + "Was ihr bezahlt 49€? Hab mir grad nen Key für 22€ geholt" werden diese Publisher nicht unbedingt in die Richtung --> "Ein PC-Only-Titel wäre mal wieder was." bringen.

Und um mal ein kleines Gegenbeispiel von der Konsolenseite zu bringen:
http://www.4players.de/4players.php...Japan_ausverkauft_und_Ansturm_in_den_USA.html

Ausverkauft, zum Launch-Preis.


----------



## Kinguin (14. Oktober 2014)

Nix ist besser ,Pc ist nicht besser als Konsole,Konsole ist nicht besser als Pc 
Ich vergleiche auch keinen Apfel mit einer Birne 

Man sollte vllt mal objektiv alles betrachten und auch mal von den Wünschen jedes Einzelnen ausgehen
Jedes dieser Geräte hat Vor und Nachteile 
Die Only Konsoleros,die den Pc verteufeln und als Geldverschwendung bezeichnen ,haben keine Ahnung von Hardware eben 
Und die Only Pclers ,die sich als Glorious Gaming Masterrace halten und täglich die Konsolen niedermachen ,können wohl rinfach nicht mit ihrem Pc zufrieden sein ,nein sie müssen ja unbedingt bashen 

Ich verlange von niemanden,beides zu haben aber mal objektiv es zu betrachten und die andere Seite zu akzeptieren ist wohl zu viel verlangt hier
Wir sind alles Gamer ,selbes Hobby,und bei dem geht es im Kern nur um ein Spass haben 
Ich akzeptiere auch die Mobile Gamingspiele auf Smartphone und Tabets ,auch wenn ich damit nix anfangen kann - ist halt so (wobei der 3ds ist klasse )


----------



## CoreLHD (14. Oktober 2014)

LaTillinator schrieb:


> Hatte neulich ein Aha erlebnis (als mein Pc noch ging ... xD) von einem Konsolenspieler.
> der hat mir erzählt wie toll konsolen seien und wie hammer die Grafik... da ich vorher nie Die gelegenheit hatte mir ne XBOX One in aktion anzusehen bin ich mal zu ihm gegurkt.
> Ryse son of rome (hui den Ritel hab ich doch in diesem Steam? ) an und... naja grafik war gut aber hmm. und grid autosport.
> ja dann hab ich ihn mal eingeladen zu mir zu kommen. er kam sah und war überwältigt
> ...



Genau das ist auch meine Erfahrung. Ich kenne keinen mit einer XBOX One oder ähnlichem.. Warum? Alle meine Kumpels hatten zu den Zeiten XBOX 360 und Co. Dann waren sie einmal bei mir und haben gesagt:"OK, die nächste Konsole wird nicht angeschafft. Ich Kauf mir einen PC." Dann natürlich noch das obligatorische:"Kannst du mir helfen?"  Naja, folglich sind ich und mein gesamter Freundeskreis PC-Spieler, wirklich fast alle. Und die, die sich jetzt noch eine Konsole kaufen wollten, werden das auch nicht mehr tun weil sie ansonsten ja mit niemandem zusammenspielen können.

Ob PC oder Konsole besser ist darüber debattiere ich jetzt mal nicht weiter mit, ich betrachte das Ganze als IT-Nerd vom falschen Standpunkt aus...
Ich hatte diese Debatte auch beim NAS-Kauf... Ein Fertig-Ding kommt mir nicht ins Haus, einfach anstöpseln und Los? Wie langweilig ist das denn, ich muss erstmal eine Woche Schrauben und Software konfigurieren damit ich zufrieden bin. Dann hab ich ein günstigeres, schnellere NAS an dem ich auch noch Spaß hatte.
Aber die wenigsten denken so. (OK hier im Forum ist das ja etwas anders...)


----------



## skalibran (14. Oktober 2014)

Natürlich bashen immer die PC-Spieler, denn die haben unter den schlechten Konsolenports zu leidern. Wenn die ganzen Exklusivtitel für den PC kommen würden, gäbe es keinen Grund mehr für eine Konsole. Ich sehe sonst keine Nachteile an einem PC.


----------



## SparkMonkay (14. Oktober 2014)

Danke für diesen super Artikel!

Ordentliche Leistung die nicht jeder bringen kann.
Danke nochmals.

Konsolen lohnen sich einfach nicht und die Spiele sind teurer.

Nun inhaltlich auf deinen Artikel/Beitrag bezogen.
Klar. Wie du sagst, sitzt der Durchschnittszocker halt lieber mal auf der Couch und packt den Controller. Verständlich, mit nem Controller ist die PS3/4 auch vom Anfang an einfach zu bedienen als ein PC. Da spreche ich grade aus Erfahrung. Aufgrund gesundheitlicher Einschränkung hatte ich 3 Wochen nur noch die linke Hand zu Verfügung. Und da diente mir ein Gamepad am PC als Mausersatz. knifflig war es am Anfang schon das erstmals einzurichten. 

@IT-Kentnisse
Um es ganz klar zu sagen. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat soll man die Fresse halten und learning by doing. Wenn mir jemand sagt ich spiele nichts am PC weil ich dafür IT-Kentnisse brauche und deshalb auf der Konsole spiele, ist ein regelrechter facepalm angesagt. Wenn man schon wegen der eigenen Unwissenheit etwas vermeidet, macht man etwas im Leben falsch. Du hast dich in dem Sinne als Beispiel dargestellt. Ich habe meinen ersten PC mit 11 bekommen und haben Rollercoaster Tycoon gespielt und ja, ich hatte eine PS1, weil meine Eltern da zu der Zeit (gut etwas vor dem PC) um genauer zu sein 8, FF1, Tarzan, Lucky Luke, Das große Krabbeln und Power Ranger gespielt habe. Das ist höchstwahrscheinlich ein Aspekt, warum man eher zu einer Konsole greift, welcher aber aufgrund dessen, dass die Konsolen immer mehr mit dem Internet verbunden sind, nicht mehr so aussagekräftig ist wie zu meiner Zeit bzw zu der Zeit der XBOX/PS1/PS2.

@Kosten
Da Stimme ich dir vollkommen zu. Performance stimmt nicht mit dem Preis überein. Soviel ich weiß, ist in den Konsolen APU-Technik verbaut. Naja, für die 400€ geht ein Pentium/Athlon und eine richtige GPU, maximal eine 260X/750(non ti), welche mehr Leistung bringen. Doch da kommt wieder die Unwissenheit in spiel.

@Werbung
Naja, das ist etwas...
Wenn man Werbung für einen Gaming-PC machen würde, würde der Name noch kommerzieller genutzt werden, als ohnehin schon. Gaming Mainboards, Gaming RAM, Gehäuse usw. . Nur für den Namen um sich so zu fühlen wie als hätte man etwas besonderes bekommen zu haben, zahlt man einen 10er oder 20er mehr. Das könnte mehr werden wenn es in die Richtung geht wie ich dich verstanden habe.


----------



## Kinguin (14. Oktober 2014)

skalibran schrieb:


> Natürlich bashen immer die PC-Spieler, denn die haben unter den schlechten Konsolenports zu leidern. Wenn die ganzen Exklusivtitel für den PC kommen würden, gäbe es keinen Grund mehr für eine Konsole. Ich sehe sonst keine Nachteile an einem PC.



Wenn einige Pc Gamer auch nur so wenig zahlen,wozu sich Mühe geben?
Außerdem können daher auch die Konsolen nix für,der Entwickler sieht einfach finanziell,dass es sich selten lohnt nen Mehraufwand zu betreiben
Allerdings gibt es aber eben noch Entwickler,wie CDP oder Dice,die für ihre Spiele den Pc als Leadplattform nutzen und dementsprechend gut entwickeln

Und was die Vor und Nachteile betrifft,es ist wie immer Geschmackssache - klar du siehst keine Nachteile am Pc
Aber was ist wenn man keine Lust hat sich mit dem Ding auseinander zusetzen?Oder einfach ganz klassisch ne Konsole haben will um mit Freunden zu zocken?
Was ich sagen will,dass Ganze ist nicht allgemein gültig und hängt eben von der Betrachtungsweise ab
Auch die Argumente wie teuerer usw sind wiederlegbar,im Grunde ist das Argumentieren ein Ständiges hin und her 

ps:zudem braucht man auch die Konsolen einfach wirtschaftlich ,aufwendige Pc Only Titel sind selten stemmbar alleine 
Ich persönlich glaube ja selbst,dass sowieso in 10-20 Jahren Streamingboxen,Always On und digitaler Vetrieb die Oberhand übernimmt,ist die Frage,ob das eine so durch gehende positive Entwicklung ist


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Oktober 2014)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Soviele Exclusive Titel gibt es doch eh nicht. The Last of Us, Uncharted, Zelda, Halo (Wobei das doch auch aufm PC schon gibt oder?). Wie gesagt mittlerweile ist es diesbezüglich ja zumindest ok. Und wenn manche auf dem PC Lieber zocken wollen und andere auf den Konsolen, lasst sie doch. Ich nutze weiterhin beides und bin glücklich.


Damit wäre die Tomate dann eine Hängebrücke. 

Einige Genres sind am PC kaum bis gar nicht vertreten (umgekehrt aber auch) und wenn man gerade diese Games spielen will, kommt man um eine Konsole nicht rum. 
Beat'emUps, LightGun-Shooter, größere Jump&Runs und eine Menge JapanGames gibt es eben nicht für den PC und letztere sind nicht mal gekaufte Exklusivtitel, denn die kommen wegen der Zielgruppe fast nur auf Konsolen. 


skalibran schrieb:


> Natürlich bashen immer die PC-Spieler, denn die haben unter den schlechten Konsolenports zu leidern. Wenn die ganzen Exklusivtitel für den PC kommen würden, gäbe es keinen Grund mehr für eine Konsole. Ich sehe sonst keine Nachteile an einem PC.


Ja, du und das ist dein Hauptproblem. 

Da es auf dem PC ja so viele Games gibt, ist man doch nicht auf die lahmen Ports angewiesen und wenn ich mir die AAA Games der letzten Jahre anschaue, versäumt man da auch nicht viel. 
Blöderweise schwappt jetzt durch die leichtere Portierung die Indieszene immer mehr Richtung Konsolen, zumindest kommt es mir so vor, denn Don't Starve, Dust an Elysian Tale, The Binding of Isaac,... kommen plötzlich auch für die PS4 und Vita. 

Preislich hast du dich auch ganz schön verrechnet, denn wenn ich mir eine PS4 kaufen würde, könnte ich schon mal einige Games durch PS+ zocken, das ich wegen PS3 und Vita sowieso schon habe und AAA Games kann ich mir einfach und vor allem gratis ausleihen. 
Gratis ist eben doch günstiger als billig. 
Für 450€ einen kompletten PC zusammen zu stellen, der auch noch mehr leistet als eine PS4, mag zwar irgendwie möglich sein, funktioniert dank fehlender Optimierung aber nur sehr kurz. 
Klar, so viel Steigerung wie bei einer PS3 wird man bei der PS4 nicht sehen, aber während die Spiele auf einer Konsole mit der Zeit besser aussehen, muss man bei einem PC mit den Jahren immer mehr zurück schrauben, oder eben aufrüsten und wieder Geld investieren. 

Selbst rumbasteln ist für viele aber ein Nachteil, weil sie sich nicht damit auseinander setzen wollen und dann kommt noch die Bindung an Steam, Origin und Uplay, welche den Weiterverkauf normalerweise unterbinden, d.h. dass man auf diesen Spielen sitzen bleibt, ob sie einem gefallen oder nicht. 

Dann wollen sich viele zum Zocken nicht vor den PC setzen. 
Klar, man kann natürlich den PC an den TV anschließen und gemütlich auf der Couch spielen, aber wie viele wollen sich einen Tower im Wohnzimmer aufstellen, bzw. haben überhaupt den Platz dafür?
Ja, man kann auch einen schönen und kompakten PC bauen, aber viele wollen eben nicht basteln. 

Wenn du dann dem einfachen Konsolero noch erzählst, dass er sich die neuesten Treiber laden, oder wegen den Vorteilen einer neuen DX-Version sich eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen soll, ist das Thema PC auch schon wieder gegessen. 
Manche bekommen halt schon beim Einrichten von Windows Stress. 

Offline mit Kumpels vor dem PC spielen?
Wer will das schon, außer denen die FIFA, PES, Mario Kart, Smash Bros,... zocken wollen?
Offline kann man am PC fast nur alleine daddeln, da er durch den ganzen Online-MP-Kram gar nicht mehr wirklich vorgesehen ist und da ein PC bei fast allen auf dem Schreibtisch steht, wird sich daran auch nichts mehr ändern. 

Wie man den PC besser vermarkten kann, geht ganz einfach:
Man verkauft preiswerte GamingPCs bei Media Markt und Co. und lässt Demos neben den Konsolen laufen, damit die Leute mal den grafischen Unterschied überhaupt sehen. 

Und wegen deinem Autovergleich:
Ich könnte einfach so die Gesellenprüfung für den KFZ-Mechaniker machen, aber was sollte mir das bringen?
Wegen euch Noobs, die alles schön einfach und automatisch haben wollen, kann man fast nichts mehr selbst machen.


----------



## skalibran (14. Oktober 2014)

Ich kann dir in einigen Punkten Recht geben. Ich denke, ich habe den Standard-Zocker immer noch falsch eingeschätzt.  Ich mache eine Ausbildung in IT-Richtung und bin bisher davon ausgegangen, dass der User mit Windows umgehen kann. Viele eurer Punkte kann ich nachvollziehen, bei anderen ist es wohl einfach ein Ding der Umstellung, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Ich sehe kein Problem, meinen Tower im Wohnzimmer zu haben, zumal er fast die Größe einer PS4 hat. Aber ungewohnt wird es sicher für einige sein, weswegen ein Wechsel von jetzt auf gleich für einen 0815-Gamer sicher nicht in Frage kommen wird. Aus dieser Diskussion habe ich viel mehr mitgenommen als aus jeglichen Facebook-Streitereien, Danke für eure guten und berechtigten Argumente. Wenn man die Vorteile von beidem vereinen könnte, das wäre doch super. Ich bin gespannt, was sich in Zukunft tut, die SteamMachines sehen ja schon sehr interessant aus. Wenn sie wirklich Modding und Freiheit mit Kompitabilität und Benutzerfreundlichkeit verbinden, kann uns da was echt was tolles erwarten.


----------



## Kinguin (14. Oktober 2014)

Ich muss allerdings anmerken und das habe ich vergessen,dein Artikel ist an sich wirklich toll geschrieben 
Es ist keins dieser üblichen Bashposts,wo immer nur ein Vergleich mit Benchmarks gemacht wird 

Dennoch übersiehst du einige Punkte - zb halt den Gelegenheitszocker,halt den Gamer,der einfach simpel Gamen will 
Auch die Preise sind kein Argument,hat Nailgun ja schon erwähnt 

Noch 2 Punkte von meiner Seite :
1.Ja ein 500€ Pc mag besser performen,aber man muss eben bedenken,dass man ald Konsolenspieler weiter weg sitzt - diese paar Details fallen auch nicht mehr auf,fps ohne Fps Zähler vielen wohl auch nicht,und auch wenn dieser Pc FHD schafft bei einigen Titeln,so ist der Unterschied kaum sichtbar zwischen 900p vs 1080 ,zumindest für die meisten

2.Viel wichtiger als das ,Konsolen und Pc stehen ja in keinem Wettkampf,jedes dieser Teile bedient seine Zielgruppe - und das eben ausreichend 
Wenn du mehr Spass hast mit zB mit 60fps+ ,das kann ich verstehen ehrlich ,dann brauchse halt den PC
Warum nicht nebeneinander existieren ? Beide haben ihre Berechtigung imo ^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Oktober 2014)

skalibran schrieb:


> Ich kann dir in einigen Punkten Recht geben. Ich denke, ich habe den Standard-Zocker immer noch falsch eingeschätzt.  Ich mache eine Ausbildung in IT-Richtung und bin bisher davon ausgegangen, dass der User mit Windows umgehen kann. Viele eurer Punkte kann ich nachvollziehen, bei anderen ist es wohl einfach ein Ding der Umstellung, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Ich sehe kein Problem, meinen Tower im Wohnzimmer zu haben, zumal er fast die Größe einer PS4 hat. Aber ungewohnt wird es sicher für einige sein, weswegen ein Wechsel von jetzt auf gleich für einen 0815-Gamer sicher nicht in Frage kommen wird. Aus dieser Diskussion habe ich viel mehr mitgenommen als aus jeglichen Facebook-Streitereien, Danke für eure guten und berechtigten Argumente. Wenn man die Vorteile von beidem vereinen könnte, das wäre doch super. Ich bin gespannt, was sich in Zukunft tut, die SteamMachines sehen ja schon sehr interessant aus. Wenn sie wirklich Modding und Freiheit mit Kompitabilität und Benutzerfreundlichkeit verbinden, kann uns da was echt was tolles erwarten.


Ich warte ja selbst auf SteamOS und wenn es was taugt, wird wieder gebastelt, aber höchstwahrscheinlich ITX, da ich es gerne klein und eng haben will. 
Selbst mATX ist da zu groß, außer wenn ich zwei baue, da es dann eine Steambox und ein Steamböxchen wird.


----------



## skalibran (14. Oktober 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Warum nicht nebeneinander existieren ?


 
Naja, dass ist halt wie geschrieben schwierig ^^ Konsolenports wie zum Beispiel auch heute The Evil Within können schon ordentlich den Spaß verderben. Ich hoffe wirklich, dass sich in den SteamMachines ein guter Kompromiss findet. Oder nein, ich hoffe das es kein Kompromiss wird, ich hoffe das es beide Seiten vollkommen zufrieden stellt. Schaut ja nicht schlecht aus. Ich habe hier noch einen Laptop, ich denke ich werde Windows 7 installieren und Steam so einrichten, dass es direkt im Big Picture Mode startet. Wäre mal nen interessantes Projekt ^^


----------



## Kinguin (14. Oktober 2014)

skalibran schrieb:


> Naja, dass ist halt wie geschrieben schwierig ^^ Konsolenports wie zum Beispiel auch heute The Evil Within können schon ordentlich den Spaß verderben. Ich hoffe wirklich, dass sich in den SteamMachines ein guter Kompromiss findet. Oder nein, ich hoffe das es kein Kompromiss wird, ich hoffe das es beide Seiten vollkommen zufrieden stellt. Schaut ja nicht schlecht aus. Ich habe hier noch einen Laptop, ich denke ich werde Windows 7 installieren und Steam so einrichten, dass es direkt im Big Picture Mode startet. Wäre mal nen interessantes Projekt ^^


 
Mir fällt grad auf du bist neu im Forum ,Willkommen im PCGH Forum  falls du noch keine Begrüssung hattest

Nunja wie gesagt ,ich gebe den Entwicklern oder den Konsolen da nicht die Schuld,es ist halt die Frage des Geldes - an den Konsolen erwirtschaftet man trotz Gebrauchtmarkt einfach mehr als bei den Pc ,in den meisten Fällen
Sieh dir mal die WD Verkaufszahlen an zB : Watch Dogs: Verkaufsanteile bekannt gegeben - PC mit 12%, PS4 und Xbox One mit mehr als 50% der Verkäufe 

Das die Spiele günstiger sind mag toll sein,und das man mehr Kunden gewinnt und durch die Masse gewinnt fährt ,jedoch sorgt es auch dafür,dass viele Leute keinen Vollpreis mehr zahlen - wieso auch ? Geht ja günstiger dank ausländischer Keys 
Und dementsprechend gibt man sich keine Mühe ,bei The Evil Within möchte ich aber anmerken,dass ist bisher ein einzel Fall ,gibt kaum Spiele die gelocked sind ^^
Vllt wird sich das irgendwann ändern,aber aktuell sind Pc Titel eher Langzeit Seller dank Sales usw


----------



## Useful (14. Oktober 2014)

Also habe mir jetzt den Text durchgelesen und spiegelt auch meine Meinung wieder.

Hier mal was warum ich den PC besser finde:

Besonders jetzt hat man mit dem PC eigentlich nur Vorteile, ein PC mit einem i5 und einer R9 280 kann man sich schon für 600€ realisieren. Das sind jetzt zwar 200€ mehr wie für eine Konsole (wenn die PS4 jetzt noch 400 kostet? Bin darüber nicht genau informiert), aber man hat bei dem PC Vorteile wie:
a) man kann damit mehr machen wie mit einer Konsole
b) ist ein PC in einem Haushalt schwer wegzudenken, da man ihn braucht um eventuell mal E-Mail zu schreiben, Texte, Internet
c) sind die Spiele günstiger, Watch Dogs hat sich ein Kumpel zu Release gekauft für 35€, der Konsolenpreis war zu dem Zeitpunkt um die 65€, außerdem gibts vieles bei Steam sehr günstig
d) Spieleerweiterungen durch Mods
e) sehr oft bessere Grafik (eine 780er kostet dank Preisfall auch nicht mehr so viel, oder eine 290, das reicht um in 1440P (!!!) zu zocken)
und wenn man jetzt z.B. weder PC noch Konsole hat, und sich etwas anschaffen will, würde ich wieder PC sagen, man hat einfach mehr Spieleauswahl, Assassins Creed Unity kommt nur für die neuen Konsolen, aber Assassins Creed 2 gibts z.B. nur für die alten, mit einem PC geht aber beides (hoffe ihr versteht was ich damit meine^^)

Okay, jetzt bin ich eventuell auf etwas zu genau eingegangen oder so, oder habe was wiederholt, aber ich wollte einfach mal meine Meinung sagen bzw meinen Standpunkt auch deulich machen.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (15. Oktober 2014)

Die Playstation beispielsweise erhält man mit einem Spiel im Bundle für ca. 400€,-€
Ich würde dich nun bitten für das selbe Geld mal ein Spiele-PC zusammen zu stellen.

eine kleine Auflistung an Komponenten die benötigt werden damit man mit man mit dem PC das gleiche machen kann wie mit der Konsole:
- CPU
- Arbeitsspeicher
- Mainboard
- Grafikkarte
- Netzteil
- Festplatte
- Blueraylaufwerk
- ein Betriebssystem 
- ein Gehäuse
- Lautsprecher
- ein Controller

wie gesagt, 400€ Budget
und es muss Spiele wie beispielsweise Shadow of Mordor oder Watchdogs wiedergeben können in mindestens 30 fps.
Es hat daher durchaus einen Grund warum viele Leute lieber zur Konsole greifen und nicht zum PC und ich kann das Argument nicht mehr hören.

Im groben und ganzen bin ich eigentlich selber PC Spieler, sehe aber auch die Vorzüge einer Konsole.

Und nur weil Leute der Ansicht sind das ihre kleine heile Welt das nonplus Ultra ist halte ich es persönlich es für richtig Assozial ständig über andere Gebiete zu lästern und zu flamen.

Du hast echt viel geschrieben und dir einige Gedanken gemacht.
Aber in vielen Punkten hast du einfach unrecht.

Es sind nicht die Konsolen die die Spieleentwicklung bremsen. Man müsste auch mal überlegen was genau denn Fortschritt in der Spieleindustrie überhaupt bedeutet.
Seit Jahren gehen die meisten Entwicklerstudios her und Schlachten alte Titel restlos aus, legen eine hübsche neue Grafikengine drüber und schimpfen das ganze dann Next-Gen Gaming.
Beispiele: Call of Duty, Assasins Creed, Battlefield, (nur um mal einige Titel zu nennen die sowohl für PC als auch Konsole erscheinen um neutral zu bleiben).
Die Entwickler sehen halt das die breite Masse genau das will, da genau solche Titel sich wie geschnitten Brot verkaufen. Wir Spieler hingegen beschweren uns ständig (so ist jedenfalls mein Empfinden wenn ich hier ins Forum schaue) über diese Entwicklung. Trotzdem kauft man schön weiter diese Titel. 
Im Endeffekt sind wir daher selber schuld!

Schau dich doch hier mal im Forum um.
99% vergleichen den PC wie das Amen in der Kirche
Und grade diese 99% sabbern ständig nur schöner Grafik hinterher und geben einen feuchten Dreck auf Gameplay Story und Tiefe.
Wenn hier über ein Spiel geschrieben wird, dann geht es nur darum mit welchen Mitteln man wo genau 1 fps mehr rausholen kann, oder wo man nochmehr detailreichtum hervorbringen kann.
Keiner spielt die spiele noch wirklich, weil nahezu jeder Titel eh das gleiche macht wie der Vorgänger. 

Und du kommst jetzt her und willst mir erzählen das die Konsolenspieler die Entwicklung in Videospielen bremsen?

Sorry du machst es dir zu einfach!


----------



## Mulgrim (15. Oktober 2014)

SparkMonkay schrieb:


> @Kosten
> Da Stimme ich dir vollkommen zu. Performance stimmt nicht mit dem Preis überein. Soviel ich weiß, ist in den Konsolen APU-Technik verbaut. Naja, für die 400 geht ein Pentium/Athlon und eine richtige GPU, maximal eine 260X/750(non ti), welche mehr Leistung bringen. Doch da kommt wieder die Unwissenheit in spiel.



Erst einmal sind in den 400€ nicht nur CPU und GPU enthalten. Da kommt noch der RAM, board, Kühlung, Netzteil, Gehäuse, blu Ray Laufwerk , HDMI kabel, Werbung und noch ein kontroller hinzu.Stell mal nen PC mit dem zusammen.  Dazu kommt noch, dass der Hardware stand etwa bei 2012\13 liegt. Somit waren die Preise der Grafikkarten der 7000 Generation auch höher. Die haben für das was die Konsole kostet, das bestmögliche rein gebaut. Zumindest zur damaligen Zeit. Heute wäre sicher mehr drin.


----------



## MOD6699 (15. Oktober 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Damit wäre die Tomate dann eine Hängebrücke.
> 
> Einige Genres sind am PC kaum bis gar nicht vertreten (umgekehrt aber auch) und wenn man gerade diese Games spielen will, kommt man um eine Konsole nicht rum.
> Beat'emUps, LightGun-Shooter, größere Jump&Runs und eine Menge JapanGames gibt es eben nicht für den PC und letztere sind nicht mal gekaufte Exklusivtitel, denn die kommen wegen der Zielgruppe fast nur auf Konsolen.


 

Im Grunde hast du da schon recht. Aber ich behaupte einfach mal dass zählte noch bei der PS2. Bei der PS3 glichen sich die Titel viel mehr an und wie es bei der neue Generation aussieht bleibt abzuwarten. Ich denke schon das die Exclusivetitel immer weniger werden. Aber stimmt schon gerade Zelda oder die JRPGs auf der PS2 haben damals ziemlich viel Interesse geweckt bei mir. Trotzdem hab ich mir nie eine gekauft 



eine kleine Auflistung an Komponenten die benötigt werden damit man mit man mit dem PC das gleiche machen kann wie mit der Konsole:
- CPU
- Arbeitsspeicher
- Mainboard
- Grafikkarte
- Netzteil
- Festplatte
- Blueraylaufwerk
- ein Betriebssystem 
- ein Gehäuse
- Lautsprecher
- ein Controller


Vergiss das Anzeigegerät nicht, Tastatur und Maus. Irgendwer hier meinte auch er bastelt für 500,-- Euro einen Spiele PC zusammen der locker mithält mit Konsolen... ^^


----------



## Matze287 (15. Oktober 2014)

Ein toller Tect kann mich diesem einfach nur anschließen!


----------



## McRoll (15. Oktober 2014)

Aus der Sicht eines fanatischen Vertreters der PC Gamer Master Race  kann ich sagen dass ein friedliches Zusammenleben in der derzeitigen Form nicht möglich ist. Der Grund ist einfach der folgende:

- Früher hatten die Konsolen und die PC's ihre eigene Nische. Auf der Konsole gab es sie definierende Genres wie Beat em Ups, Jump' Run und generell viele Action - und Sportspiele, der PC hatte Genres die fast ausschließlich dort vertreten waren wie RTS, FPS und Simulationen. 
Mittlerweile ist das nicht mehr der Fall, weil die unterschiedlichen Genres ja unbedingt cross - plattform tauglich sein müssen. Ein FPS muss ja auch für die Konsole her und damit einher gehen Enschränkungen hinsichtlich Steuerung und Design. Das ist das riesige Problem und die Quelle aller Streitigkeiten. Der PC'ler muss mit der Einschränkung leben, will er aber nicht.

Nintendo macht es besser. Die Wii U zum Beispiel hat ihre speziellen Titel und ihre Zielgruppe, die ganzen Super Marios und Zeldas sind auf dem PC wohl nicht denkbar, die bedienen ihre eigene Klientel ohne Portierungen und das ist auch gut so. Jeder bekommt dann das was er will.

Die Xbone und die PS 4 aber sind einfach verkrüppelte PC's mit eingeschränkter Eingabemöglichkeit. Der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner, auf dem leider trotzdem alles laufen soll. Alle Argumente bezüglich Einfachheit der Bedienung akzeptiere ich nicht, denn die Leute, die sich nicht mit der PC - Thematik befassen wollen sind schlicht faul und haben keine Lust. Das liegt nicht an Intelligenz oder Schwierigkeit der Aufgabe. 

Was glaubt ihr, wie schnell sich der typische Konsolero in eine Smartphone - Bedienung einarbeiten kann, nur wenn er Lust drauf bekommt? Innerhalb eines Tages, locker. Dabei ist das auch nicht leichter oder schwieriger als ein PC - Spiel zu installieren. Das kann jeder, das könnte ich meiner Mutter beibringen, wobei die nichtmal den Einschaltknopf findet. Sie will einfach nicht, das ist alles. Aber das ist dann ihr Problem und nicht meins. Ich akzeptiere keine Qualitätsminderung weil irgendjemand zu faul oder zu blöd ist, sich mal ein paar Stunden hinzusetzen und die grundsätzliche Bedienung eines PC's zu erlernen, die im Übrigen ohnehin für die heutige Arbeitswelt und Alltagsleben eine zwingende Voraussetzung ist.

Die einzige Lösung wäre also meiner Meinung nach eine Preiserhöhung für gute PC - Titel und ein Verzicht auf Portierung. Trennt die beiden Lager ohne Wenn und Aber. Ansonsten halt Kickstarter. Der PC - Markt muss wieder lukrativ werden und ich sehe Anzeichen dafür anhand erfolgreicher Kickstarter Titel wie Wasteland 2 und SC. Ich zahle dann auch gerne 100 € pro PC - Spiel, wenn es entsprechend gut ist und die Spielzeit stimmt. Der Dreck kann auf Konsolen bleiben. Dann ist aber der Aufschrei groß, wenn die Leute zum ersten Mal sehen was der PC eigentlich kann wenn er erstmal von seinen Fesseln befreit wurde. Wetten dass dann die Leute angekrochen kommen und auf einmal auch bessere Technik fordern, die sonst immer lauthals schreien dass das Spiel ja nur Spass machen müsse, der Rest sei egal? 

(Im übrigen lustig zu beobachten wie sich die Konsoleros an den Hals gehen, wessen Konsole welches Spiel in Full HD darstellen kann . Dabei sei das doch angeblich egal, es müsse ja nur Spass machen )

Ansonsten kann jeder PC'ler tätig werden. Aufklärungsarbeit leisten, Konsolenfanboys mit fundierten Argumenten ihre falsche Denkweise aufzeigen, schlechte Ports konsequent nicht kaufen, gute Spieleschmieden unterstützen. Akzeptieren, dass man nicht jeden bekehren kann, ein Großteil will halt einfach Dreck konsumieren. Lasst sie es tun, die verlorenen Seelen


----------



## Kinguin (15. Oktober 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> [...]



Vorab,dass du Pc Only bist,finde ich ok - aber muss einfach mal was zu deinen Punkten sagen :

1.Ein friedliches Zusammenleben nicht möglich? Ja an sich schon,wird immer Kriege zwischen 2 Lagern geben (wobei grade wegen Geräte wie Konsolen/Smartphones werde ich das nie nachvollziehen können)
Grade bei Pc vs Konsole schon gar nicht,die beiden haben nämlich nicht die selbe Zielgruppe - ergo haben beide ihre Berechtigung
Das immer mehr Spiele Multiplattformmäßig rauskommen,hat wirtschaftliche Gründe,ob du nun willst oder nicht - viele große Produktionen sind auf einer Plattform selten allein stemmbar
Nintendo ist hier eine große Ausnahme - wieso? Ihre Spiele bestechen nicht durch eine aufwendige Produktion (MotionCapturing,Grafik usw),sondern einfach meist durch gutes Gameplay - ihre Spiele sind ja streng genommen technisch veraltet,dennoch machen sie halt einfach Spass
Zudem haben Nintendo Titel einen festen Kundenkreis,der immernoch verdammt groß ist - zurecht wie ich finde

2.
Die Ps und die Xbox sind also eine Bremse deiner Meinung nach?Lustig,würde man die WiiU miteinbinden,würde sie gleich mit verflucht werden - denn auch sie ist nichts anderes als ein schwacher Pc,trotzdem ist es egal ,Spass muss stimmen
Das man die Ps und die Xbox mit einbezieht,hat wie genannt wirtschaftliche Gründe,man braucht die Dinge,weil sie zu Release einfach meist den größten Absatz machen trotz Gebrauchtmarkt
Wenn so viele Pcler nur 20€ Keys kaufen zu Release,dann sieht der Entwickler auch nicht ein mehr Aufwand zu betreiben,geschweige denn Pc Only Titel rauszubringen
Außerdem Frage: was hindert die meisten Entwickler daran Pc Only Titel auf den Markt zu schmeißen ohne Limitierung? ich sags dir,das Geld

3.Du akzeptierst nicht,dass man keine Lust hat sich damit auseinander zusetzen? Und vergleichst nen Smartphone mit dem Pc ? 
Klar kann man das lernen,es ist auch recht simpel ,dennoch manche Menschen haben eben kein Bock drauf,für so etwas wie Gaming,was für viele eh nur für zwischen durch ist,sich mit Technik zu befassen 
Ich kann es verstehen,für uns ist das einfach nen Hobby,aber es gibt Menschen,die gehen halt anderen Hobbys nach oder kommen gestresst von Schule/Arbeit nach Hause

4.
Du glaubst wirklich,dass so viele angekrochen kommn und aufreien,wenn der Pc seine wahre Power zeigt? xd und dafür würden sie dann genug Geld (100€ pro Spiele + Hardware) zahlen?
Ja stimmt wirst wohl recht haben  Verstehe auch nicht,wieso die Publisher es nicht schon längst versucht haben,ich meine da sitzen ja nur Leute mit Marketingkenntnissen - das sie darauf nicht selbst gekommen sind - guter Plan : Pc exklusive Spiele ohne Limitierung rausbringen und dann halt Geld machen,weil die kommen ja eh alle  

5.Dann sei als Pcler tätig,geh nach draußen in Elektronikfachgeschäfte,sag den Leuten,wie man einen 500€ Pc zusammenbaut und was man braucht dafür
Erreichst bestimmt viel  
Du bezeichnest die Spiele auf den Konsolen als Dreck,weil die Spiele dort nicht die selbe grafische Qualität haben wie am Pc ? 

ps: in einem gebe ich dir recht,Kickstarter ist wirklich super - auf StarCitizien freue ich mich auch


----------



## MOD6699 (15. Oktober 2014)

Witzige Ansicht McRoll. Darum geht es ja hier auch. Die Konsolen machen halt ungemein viel Kohle mit den Games. PCler anscheinend nicht. Das heisst das die Entwicklung immer mehr Richtung Konsole gehen wird. Warum auch nicht? Wieso sollte Activion z.b. in 10 Jahren noch sagen: "Wir entwickeln für den PC. Gut wir sind dann in 5 Jahren pleite aber dennoch!" Warum das alles so ist ist eine gute Frage. Ich weiß es auch nicht warum Destiny 500 Millionen in einem Tag einnimmt. Wird wohl an den Raubkopierern liegen. Oder der PC Markt ist eben doch nicht so groß wie viele hier meinen. Ürbigens sind es hier die PC "Fanboys" die mit dem Benchmarks und Grafikvergleichen ankommen. 

PS: Übrigens geht es Nintendo nicht sehr gut.


----------



## JeanLegi (15. Oktober 2014)

Sehr guter Artikel und ja ich werde es teilen  Vielen Dank dafür


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. Oktober 2014)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Im Grunde hast du da schon recht. Aber ich behaupte einfach mal dass zählte noch bei der PS2. Bei der PS3 glichen sich die Titel viel mehr an und wie es bei der neue Generation aussieht bleibt abzuwarten. Ich denke schon das die Exclusivetitel immer weniger werden. Aber stimmt schon gerade Zelda oder die JRPGs auf der PS2 haben damals ziemlich viel Interesse geweckt bei mir. Trotzdem hab ich mir nie eine gekauft


Ja, die exklusiven AAA Games sind weniger geworden, aber da ich die PC Games noch immer im Abo habe, weiß ich schon ungefähr, was wo raus kommt und hier werden eher die exklusiven PC-Spiele weniger. 


McRoll schrieb:


> Aus der Sicht eines fanatischen Vertreters der PC Gamer Master Race  kann ich sagen dass ein friedliches Zusammenleben in der derzeitigen Form nicht möglich ist. Der Grund ist einfach der folgende:


Du willst stänkern? 


McRoll schrieb:


> - Früher hatten die Konsolen und die PC's ihre eigene Nische. Auf der Konsole gab es sie definierende Genres wie Beat em Ups, Jump' Run und generell viele Action - und Sportspiele, der PC hatte Genres die fast ausschließlich dort vertreten waren wie RTS, FPS und Simulationen.
> Mittlerweile ist das nicht mehr der Fall, weil die unterschiedlichen Genres ja unbedingt cross - plattform tauglich sein müssen. Ein FPS muss ja auch für die Konsole her und damit einher gehen Enschränkungen hinsichtlich Steuerung und Design. Das ist das riesige Problem und die Quelle aller Streitigkeiten. Der PC'ler muss mit der Einschränkung leben, will er aber nicht.


Wann ist denn bei dir früher?
Als es Mega Man für den PC gab, oder da wo C&C auf der PS1 kam?
Oder Lost Vikings auf dem SNES? Oder Sim City? Oder Diablo?

Die unterschiedlichen Genres sind deswegen crossplattform geworden, damit man die gestiegenen Produktionskosten auch wieder rein bringt und der PCler muss nicht mit den Einschränkungen leben, denn er kann sich ja auf seine Exklusivtitel konzentrieren. 


McRoll schrieb:


> Nintendo macht es besser. Die Wii U zum Beispiel hat ihre speziellen Titel und ihre Zielgruppe, die ganzen Super Marios und Zeldas sind auf dem PC wohl nicht denkbar, die bedienen ihre eigene Klientel ohne Portierungen und das ist auch gut so. Jeder bekommt dann das was er will.


Und Super Mario Galaxy kann man auch auf dem PC spielen. 


McRoll schrieb:


> Die Xbone und die PS 4 aber sind einfach verkrüppelte PC's mit eingeschränkter Eingabemöglichkeit. Der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner, auf dem leider trotzdem alles laufen soll. Alle Argumente bezüglich Einfachheit der Bedienung akzeptiere ich nicht, denn die Leute, die sich nicht mit der PC - Thematik befassen wollen sind schlicht faul und haben keine Lust. Das liegt nicht an Intelligenz oder Schwierigkeit der Aufgabe.


Eingeschränkte Eingabemöglichkeiten?
Dann gehörst du wohl zu denen, die Beat'emUps mit der Tastatur spielen. 
Das habe ich zwar seit MK1 nicht mehr gemacht, aber es erfordert sicher sehr viel Skill. 


McRoll schrieb:


> Was glaubt ihr, wie schnell sich der typische Konsolero in eine Smartphone - Bedienung einarbeiten kann, nur wenn er Lust drauf bekommt? Innerhalb eines Tages, locker. Dabei ist das auch nicht leichter oder schwieriger als ein PC - Spiel zu installieren. Das kann jeder, das könnte ich meiner Mutter beibringen, wobei die nichtmal den Einschaltknopf findet. Sie will einfach nicht, das ist alles. Aber das ist dann ihr Problem und nicht meins. Ich akzeptiere keine Qualitätsminderung weil irgendjemand zu faul oder zu blöd ist, sich mal ein paar Stunden hinzusetzen und die grundsätzliche Bedienung eines PC's zu erlernen, die im Übrigen ohnehin für die heutige Arbeitswelt und Alltagsleben eine zwingende Voraussetzung ist.


Sorry, aber das was ich in der Arbeit mit dem PC mache, ist dann doch etwas einfacher:
Ordner auf, Exelliste öffnen, durch schauen und schließen. 
Komplizierter wird's nicht und wieso man sich dafür zwingend ein paar Stunden mit anderen Dingen beschäftigen muss, kann ich nicht verstehen. Viele andere Berufe sind dann sogar noch einfacher als meiner. 

Ich könnte aber auch behaupten, dass ich eine Qualitätsminderung bei Lebensmitteln nicht akzeptiere, nur weil der Großteil sich nicht mit der Ernährung beschäftigt und gerne Dreck frisst. 
Für die zahle ich dann auch noch Steuern, wenn sie wegen einem Herzinfarkt im KH liegen, also trifft mich das schon etwas mehr als eine schlechtere Grafik bei den ganzen Mainstream Games. 


McRoll schrieb:


> Die einzige Lösung wäre also meiner Meinung nach eine Preiserhöhung für gute PC - Titel und ein Verzicht auf Portierung. Trennt die beiden Lager ohne Wenn und Aber. Ansonsten halt Kickstarter. Der PC - Markt muss wieder lukrativ werden und ich sehe Anzeichen dafür anhand erfolgreicher Kickstarter Titel wie Wasteland 2 und SC. Ich zahle dann auch gerne 100 € pro PC - Spiel, wenn es entsprechend gut ist und die Spielzeit stimmt. Der Dreck kann auf Konsolen bleiben. Dann ist aber der Aufschrei groß, wenn die Leute zum ersten Mal sehen was der PC eigentlich kann wenn er erstmal von seinen Fesseln befreit wurde. Wetten dass dann die Leute angekrochen kommen und auf einmal auch bessere Technik fordern, die sonst immer lauthals schreien dass das Spiel ja nur Spass machen müsse, der Rest sei egal?


Ja! Geben wir dem PC den Todesstoß, dann hat sich die Diskussion hier gleich erübrigt. 


McRoll schrieb:


> (Im übrigen lustig zu beobachten wie sich die Konsoleros an den Hals gehen, wessen Konsole welches Spiel in Full HD darstellen kann . Dabei sei das doch angeblich egal, es müsse ja nur Spass machen )


Jep und deswegen habe ich mir im Sommer wieder eine PS2 gekauft. 
Ich bin eben geil auf schlechte Grafik. 


McRoll schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann jeder PC'ler tätig werden. Aufklärungsarbeit leisten, Konsolenfanboys mit fundierten Argumenten ihre falsche Denkweise aufzeigen, schlechte Ports konsequent nicht kaufen, gute Spieleschmieden unterstützen. Akzeptieren, dass man nicht jeden bekehren kann, ein Großteil will halt einfach Dreck konsumieren. Lasst sie es tun, die verlorenen Seelen


Ok, für die Zeugen Jehovas habe ich ein verkehrtes Pentagram in mein geschmiedetes Fenstergitter einarbeiten lassen, aber was muss ich machen, damit Leute wie du mich nicht zu Hause missionieren wollen?


----------



## Rarek (15. Oktober 2014)

also ich finde so etwas gehört auf die Main!


----------



## McRoll (15. Oktober 2014)

@ Kinguin

1) Falsch. Du schreibst, Konsolen und PC haben nicht die gleiche Zielgruppe. Das trifft zurzeit nur auf Nintendo zu, aber nicht auf unsere berühmten Nextgenkonsolen. Da wird munter fast jedes Spiel parallel entwickelt und portiert. Ergo, die gleiche Zielgruppe. Der zweite Punkt ist korrekt, Nintendo konzentriert sich auf ihr Gameplay und macht damit etwas komplett anderes als Xbone und PS 4. Bei den beiden wird ständig mit Technik und Optik geworben. Erinnerst du dich noch an das hochlächerliche Marketinggesabbel, von wegen die Nextgen werde den PC "zerstören" in Punkto Leistung? Komisch, das Gameplay soll doch im Vordergrund stehen?

2) Jawohl, die beiden sind ein Klotz am Bein. Wie gesagt, technisch sinds verkrüppelte PC's. Über Nintendo haben wir ja gesprochen, das ist die einzige Konsole dies richtig macht. Und ja, natürlich gehts ums Geld, daher auch mein Vorschlag, die Spiele teurer und damit attraktiver für die PC - Plattform zu gestalten. Oder mit dem Mist zu leben, der heute fabriziert wird. Der Verbraucher entscheidet, ich habe hier meine Ansicht dargelegt.

3) Selbstverständlich. Ein Win 7/8 - PC ist so einfach zu bedienen wie ein Smartphone. Probleme treten nur auf, wenn man etwas "außerhalb der Spezifikationen" macht, daher kann man sich z.B. auch Kontos mit beschränkten Rechten anlegen, damit man nichts Kritisches aus Versehen löscht o.ä. Wir reden hier von meist jungen Leuten aus der heutigen Generation, die sind mit der Technik aufgewachsen. Ich traue jedem zu, dass der ein paar einfache Anweisungen auf dem Bildschirm befolgen kann. Falls nicht, hat die Person ganz andere Schwierigkeiten. Im übrigen befasse ich mich ganz selbstverständlich mit etwas, das ich in meiner Freizeit tun will. Das gehört einfach dazu.

4) Und ob ich das glaube. Den Beweis kannst du ganz einfach selbst einsehen, wenn du in die Konsolenforen gehst. Da wird nicht nur von PC - Enthusiasten über Grafik diskutiert, da liegen sich die Konsoleros in den Haaren über Auflösung und FPS. Also ist Interesse da. Im übrigen ist Grafik eins der wichtigsten Gründe wieso überhaupt neue Konsolen erschienen sind. Ginge es nicht um Rechenpower, würde man sich ja auch mit der alten Generation begnügen oder? Gameplaytechnisch herrscht ohnehin Stagnation - siehe Ryse zum Beispiel, im Test treffend bezeichnet als eine Aneinanderreihung von Schläuchen, die in Arenen münden, in denen man ein paar Typen verdrescht. Also versucht man dem Verbraucher etwas als "Nextgen" aufzutischen, das in Wahrheit schon vor Jahren in Fülle auf dem PC vorhanden war.

5) Mach ich nicht, ich hab meinen eigenen Job. Ist nicht meine Aufgabe, zwanghaft zu versuchen fehlgeleitete Fanboys zu bekehren, da kann ich meine Zeit sinnvoller nutzen. An einen Fanboy muss ein Psychologe ran, ich kann es nicht verstehen wieso man sich zwanghaft gegen einen Berg von Gründen sperrt und nicht Vor - und Nachteile rational vergleicht und dann das bessere Produkt wählt. Über Vor - und Nachteile der Systeme sind schon wahre Abhandlungen geschrieben worden, kann jeder selbst für sich suchen.
Einen Beitrag hier zu schreiben ist einfacher wenn grad nix los ist. Macht auch mehr Spaß.

Und zum Schluss: Jawohl, meiner Ansicht nach sind Konsolenspiele *(der beiden Nextgen- Konsolen!)* der letzte Dreck. Nicht der Grafik-Qualität wegen, beliebe nicht. Aufgrund fehlender Innovation, generellem spielerischem Stillstand und dumbing - down. Hab ja ein Beispiel mit Ryse gebracht, dann die Call of Dutys, das vielgehypte Destiny hat sich als Schrott entpuppt ... viele Konsolenspiele der letzten Zeit sind sehr simpel gestrickt.

Jetzt überlege mal: warum wird so viel Mist produziert? Weil Spielentwicklung sehr viel Geld kostet, ja. Deswegen wird möglichst kein Risiko eingegangen, auf Bewährtes gesetzt und möglichst für alle Plattformen produziert.  Und warum kostets so viel Geld? Naja, neben dem Marketing hauptsächlich weils so aufwendig ist, gute Grafik zu erschaffen. Ja aber wo kommt Grafik am besten rüber? Naaaa, errätst dus?

Bitte erspar mir den Stuß, von wegen es käme nicht auf die Technik an. Dann hätten die neuen Konsolen keine Daseinsberechtigung. Haben sie eh nicht meiner Meinung nach

Übrigens, super Post @ TE. 

Edit: @ Nailgun: Meinst das mit dem Pentagramm funzt auch gegen Konsoleros?


----------



## Kinguin (15. Oktober 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> @ Kinguin
> 
> 1) Falsch. Du schreibst, Konsolen und PC haben nicht die gleiche Zielgruppe. Das trifft zurzeit nur auf Nintendo zu, aber nicht auf unsere berühmten Nextgenkonsolen. Da wird munter fast jedes Spiel parallel entwickelt und portiert. Ergo, die gleiche Zielgruppe. Der zweite Punkt ist korrekt, Nintendo konzentriert sich auf ihr Gameplay und macht damit etwas komplett anderes als Xbone und PS 4. Bei den beiden wird ständig mit Technik und Optik geworben. Erinnerst du dich noch an das hochlächerliche Marketinggesabbel, von wegen die Nextgen werde den PC "zerstören" in Punkto Leistung? Komisch, das Gameplay soll doch im Vordergrund stehen?
> 
> ...



1.) es geht nicht um die Spiele an der Konsole/Pc,sondern um Konsole und Pc im allgemeinen 
Konsole ist eben halt Simples Gamen,für leute,die gern mal nach nem Feierabend zocken,Pc für die,die gerne mal Mods testen,bessere Grafik haben wollen oder mehr FPS (setting einstellung) 

2.) Wie du es vllt mitbekommen hast,schwächelt Nintendo seit Jahren trotz Exklusiver Titel -zumindest im Konsolenmarkt
Zwar finde ich das unfair,wo doch Nintendo tolle Spiele hat (der 3ds ist einfach Number One )
Dennoch zeigt es eben,dass ihr Weg auf Dauer wirtschaftlich nicht so toll ist,klar haben sie noch genug Reserven und auch ich kann X MarioKart und X SuperSmash Bros zocken
Aber irgendwann wirds eng,man muss eben sein Marketing Konzept ändern 
Das Problem,stell dir vor man bringt Spiele auch noch für die WiiU raus,ich bin mir ganz sicher,dass dann viele die WiiU ebenfalls verfluchen würden

3.)Einen Pc bedienen und auf ihm zu Gamen und sich mit Hardware auseinander zusetzen sind 2 verschiedene Dinge,anscheinend gibt es genug Kunden die keine Lust haben auf sowas
Ja mit seinem Hooby kann man sich auseinandersetzen,nur Gaming ist ein Mainstreamhobby geworden,mehr was für nebenbei und mal aus Langeweile 
Dementsprechend haben die wenigsten Lust auch noch sich mit Hardware auszukennen,aber es liegt am Kunden eben,und das ist die Mehrheit

4.)Konsolenforen sind nicht die Mehrheit,sry aber selbst unser Pc Forum stellt nur einen kleinen Teil der Pc Gaming Gemeinde dar
Außerdem kloppen diese paar Leute sich nur,weil Xbox vs Ps - irgendwie traurig in dem Punkt,vorallem weil die vor 1-2 Jahren nicht mal wusste,waas 1080p ist
Es sind auch nur Zahlen,glaube mir die Mehrheit ist nicht bereit mehr Geld zu zahlen,nur um höhere Auflösung oder fps zu genießen
Und das scheinen diversen Firmen auch zusehen,die haben ne Marketingabteilung und keine Sorge,die haben Ahnung vom Markt selbst 

Klar steht bei denen Grafik im Vordergrund etwas Fortschritt muss sein,aber das allein sorgt nicht für 100€ Spiele sowie die Bereitschaft mehr Geld für Hardware auszugeben
Man will eben halt gute Grafik,so günstig wie möglich - ist nen menschliches Problem schlicht
Haben einige Pcler auch,wollen gute Grafik zahlen in Keyshops aber nur 20-25€

5.)Fehlgeleitete Fanboys gibts auf beiden Seiten,erzähle mir nicht,dass der Pc davon frei wäre
Soll doch jeder das nehmen,was seinen Wünschen am meisten enstpricht
Deshalb meinte ich,dass Pc und Konsole nebenbei einander existieren können

6.)
Und nochmal,nix hält die Entwickler davon ab,nur für den Pc etwas zu bringen exklusiv,es ist eine Frage des Geldes
Wenn du glaubst,dass Konsolenspieler automatisch auf Pcs wechseln und damit Fortschritt gibt, irrst du dich gewaltig,dann bleibt man eben 5-7 Jahre auf der Hardware sitzen
Und dementsprechend entwickelt der Entwickler seine Spiele auf den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner,dann sind die LowEnd Pcler Dreck oder wie?

Was die Qualität der Spiele betrifft,ehrlich gesagt es gibt noch genug Titel ohne diesen Kram wie COD,AC usw - ich sehe nicht,wo da der Dreck ist 
Einige tun so als Gaming heutzutage Müll ist,dabei ist für jeden was dabei
Nur braucht man heutzutage für aufwendige Produktionen (Triple A) Geld,und das nicht nur allein wegem dem überteurten Marketing  - das ist eine globale Entwicklung in allen Branchen 
Im Entertainementbereich wird mittlerweile viel mehr simple Unterhaltung gemacht,einfach weils mehr Leute anspricht 
Aber den Konsolen die Schuld zugeben ist schlichtweg falsch,im Gegenteil sie finanzieren diese grafisch ,aufwendigen Produkte mit 
Außerdem ist der Verzicht auf Konsolen keine Garantie für Innovatives Gameplay 

ps: ich habe nie behauptet,dass es auf die Technik nicht ankommt,jeder will Fortschritt - nur keiner will zahlen dafür 
Das Problem haben wie gesagt einige Pcler auch
Wenn du was erreichen willst,setz an den Geiz/Faulheit von einigen Menschen an,ist die Frage ob das eigentlich verwerflich ist


----------



## MOD6699 (15. Oktober 2014)

Würde es ein Zelda im Stile von Dark Souls geben müsste man eh kein anderes RPG mehr programmieren


----------



## SnugglezNRW (15. Oktober 2014)

> Und zum Schluss: Jawohl, meiner Ansicht nach sind Konsolenspiele (der beiden Nextgen- Konsolen!) der letzte Dreck. Nicht der Grafik-Qualität wegen, beliebe nicht. Aufgrund fehlender Innovation, generellem spielerischem Stillstand und dumbing - down. Hab ja ein Beispiel mit Ryse gebracht, dann die Call of Dutys, das vielgehypte Destiny hat sich als Schrott entpuppt ... viele Konsolenspiele der letzten Zeit sind sehr simpel gestrickt.



Gegenfrage
welche großen Innovationen hast du denn in den letzten 3 Jahren auf dem PC genießen dürfen?


----------



## Kinguin (15. Oktober 2014)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Würde es ein Zelda im Stile von Dark Souls geben müsste man eh kein anderes RPG mehr programmieren


 
Etwas OT aber Zelda und DarkSouls  
Wobei Zelda ist für mih eher nen Action Adventure 

@Snugglez gib dir keine Mühe,er sagt eh gleich ja eixstieren Konsolen die bremsen den Pc aus + sorgen für den jährlichen Einheitsbrei 

Ganz ehrlich - ich zocke noch nicht so lange ,bin erst 19,sagen wir seit 10 Jahren aktiv - und auch wenn ih immer schwerer zu beeindrucken bin,so gibt es noch genug Titel aus meiner Sicht,die mich begeistern - man muss eben auh mal abseits vom Triple A Segment gucken - aber selbst dort gibt es Ausnahmetitel
Das AAA Titel stillstehen an Innovation hat ganz andere Gründe:
1.halt wirtschaftlich- die Leute wollen es eben recht simpele und einfache Titel
man möchte zwar Innovation am Ende kauft man aber eh das Bewährte oft - einfach weil man es kennt 
2.man möchte es günstig aber dennoch aufwendig zugleich
3.mit dem älter werden ist man an einem Punkt ,wo man nur noch schwer zu beeindrucken ist -so gut wie alles hat es schonmal irgendwie gegeben

Wenn man Abwechslung meint,ja da gebe ich recht ,aber was soll man machen ?
Die Masse besimmt,auch bei den Pclern kommen Battlefield,Ac usw gut an - daher können die Konsolenspieler nicht allein Schuld haben 
Und doch ,was ist daran verwerflich wenn man das Simple mag ? Wie gesagt gibt noch genug Titel mit Abwechslung,sogar im Triple A Segment


----------



## McRoll (15. Oktober 2014)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> Gegenfrage
> welche großen Innovationen hast du denn in den letzten 3 Jahren auf dem PC genießen dürfen?


 
Och warum denn nur so ein kurzer Zeitraum? Desweiteren, meinst du spezielle Ideen, die es so noch nicht gab oder generelle spielerische Güte, die geschickt einzelne Elemente zu einem guten Spiel kombiniert? Da gibts viele Überschneidungen, deswegen nenn ich einfach mal spontan einige Titel und einige, die in der Mache sind.

- Mirrors Edge 
- Wargame - Reihe für perfekte Balance zwischen Realismus und Spielbarkeit
- Planetside und Planetary Annihilation für schiere Größe des Konflikts, sowie die Vorgänger Supreme Commander und Total Annihilation
- Stalker - Reihe, sowie die Ableger Survarium und die ähnliche Metro - Reihe für die Atmosphäre
- die demnächst erscheinenden Titel Tides of Numenera + Pillars of Eternity, die die Oldschool RPGs wiederbringen wollen
- Wasteland 2, schlicht weil es so gut ist
- War Thunder, für die Intergration von Boden - und Luftkampfsimulation, das es so noch nicht gab
- daran angelehnt World of Tanks und demnächst World of Battleships
- die komplette Total War - Reihe
- Star Citizen und Elite Dangerous, die die Weltraumsims wiederbeleben werden, dazu ähnliche Titel wie No Mans Sky
- Arma - Reihe, für den Realismus
- generell Strategie, die es so in der Form nicht auf den Konsolen gibt, angefangen von Rundenstrategie wie Civilization, Europa Universalis, Aufbaustrategie, wie die Anno und Sim City - Reihe, Echtzeitstrategie ohne Ende, Taktikspiele wie XCOM ....
- alle Spiele aus dem Simulationsgenre, gibts nur auf dem PC
- der komplette MMO - Sektor
- der komplette Indie - Sector auf Steam, da gibts in einem Jahr mehr Innovation als es für die Xbox und PS gab seit es die gibt
- ansonsten noch sehr viele Titel die für alle Plattformen entwickelt werden bzw. die ihre Anfänge auf dem PC hatten, wie GTA

Ich hab garantiert 90% vergessen oder kenne sie schlicht nicht - Fakt ist aber dass es auf dem PC die mit Abstand größte Spieleauswahl gibt und einige Spielideen würde es gar nicht geben ohne Steam. Viele Genres spiele ich nicht mehr, falls andere Spieler hier noch was hinzufügen würden, würde die Liste ganz schön lang werden.

Ansonsten, die Tatsache dass viele neue Spiele so stagnieren ist nicht nur der Kohle geschuldet, sondern auch den Übeln der plattformübergreifenden Programmierung wie dem Gamepad und der mangelnden Rechenleistung, welche Dinge wie große Spielwelten, ausgefeilte Physik, bessere KI, mehr Mitspieler, mehr Objekte in der Spielwelt und Interaktion mit denen usw, usw nicht erlauben. All das kostet Rechenpower, welche die Konsolen nicht haben und damit die Spielentwicklung bremsen. Diese Dinge sind aber auch mit für Spielspaß und Fortschritt verantwortlich.

So, morgen gehts weiter


----------



## SnugglezNRW (15. Oktober 2014)

> - Mirrors Edge
> - Wargame - Reihe für perfekte Balance zwischen Realismus und Spielbarkeit
> - Planetside und Planetary Annihilation für schiere Größe des Konflikts, sowie die Vorgänger Supreme Commander und Total Annihilation
> - Stalker - Reihe, sowie die Ableger Survarium und die ähnliche Metro - Reihe für die Atmosphäre
> ...



sorry @McTroll

aber du hast die Frage nicht beantwortet.
50% sind keine PC only Titel oder noch nicht mal released.
Und zudem hab ich nach Innovationen gefragt und du führst echt Titel wie Sim City auf? rly?

sorry ich kann dich leider nicht mehr ernst nehmen.

Hauptsache irgendein Bockmist schreiben in der Hoffnung das der nächste Troll auf das Gebrabbel reinfällt und schön applaudiert.


----------



## Kinguin (15. Oktober 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> Och warum denn nur so ein kurzer Zeitraum? Desweiteren, meinst du spezielle Ideen, die es so noch nicht gab oder generelle spielerische Güte, die geschickt einzelne Elemente zu einem guten Spiel kombiniert? Da gibts viele Überschneidungen, deswegen nenn ich einfach mal spontan einige Titel und einige, die in der Mache sind.
> 
> - Mirrors Edge
> - Wargame - Reihe für perfekte Balance zwischen Realismus und Spielbarkeit
> ...



Schön,dass sie sind aber überwiegend Titel ,die es nur so am Pc gibt,weil sie ihren Genreursprung dort haben 
Und dich reizen solche Spiele ,mich nicht (Btw Simulation X und Mmo x ist mir so egl,Strategie mochte ich auch nur Starcraft und LoL)
Meine Genres liegen zB bei Action Adventures,Arpg,BeatmUps,
Und sowas lässt sich mit dem Gamepad super Spielen nebenbei 
Auf den Konsolen gab es in den letzten Jahre zudem genug Titel ,wie es mit der Gen ist werden wir erst mit den nächsten Jahren sehen

Anscheinend verstehst du es immernoch nicht - die Technik ist nicht der limitierende Faktor sondern in aller erster Linie das Budget 
du tust so als würden alle Konsolenspieler zum Pc wechseln,wenn es keine Ps4/XboxOne gebe ,das ist aber falsch einfach 
Und selbst wenn Leute sich nen 500€ bastlen,haben nicht alle Lust aufzurüsten - tja dnn richtet sich der Entwickler an die Leute,die auf ihren Kiste sitzen bleiben 
Was dann ? Gegen die LowEnd User streiten ?  ihnen sagen boah ey rüstet ma auf,ihr bremst den Fortschritt 
Du schreist nach Fortschritt in KI (wobei die meisten Spieler wollen eine simple KI),oder grössere Welten - aber die Entwickler sehen darin keinen Sinn,weil es sich finanziell nicht lohnt nur für einen Mid/HighEnd Markt zu entwickeln,der ist nämlich wesentlich kleiner als der LowEnd Markt
Ausserdem wozu für den Pc Markt entwickeln,wenn Spiele eh verramscht werden zu Release ? Sollen die Studios pleite gehen ?

Ps: irgendwie witzig,du sagst der AAA Markt stagniert ,und dann nennst du zahlreicher Titel,die dir gefallen xd
Anscheinend gibts doch genug Abwechslung im Markt,dadurch sind wir alle zufrieden,hat eben jeder ws davon

ps2: was ist an den genannten Spielen innovativ ?


----------



## McRoll (15. Oktober 2014)

Du kannst aber nicht einfach so festlegen : dieser Titel ist innovativ und dieser nicht. Sowas sieht jeder anders. Daher hab ich meine Auswahl absichtlich breit gefächert. Die von mir angeführten Spiele sind/waren für mich von Relevanz, bzw hab ich mich zumindest kurzzeitig damit mal befasst. Daher hab ich auch extra dazu geschrieben dass es noch mehr Titel gibt, aber die kann ich nicht spontan reproduzieren. Natürlich gibts da noch andere oder bessere Beispiele, aber ich kenn nun mal nicht jedes Spiel, beziehungsweise was strikt PC und was crossplattform ist. Glaubst du ich setz mich jetzt hin und mach mir ne Liste exakt nach deinen Kriterien nur damit du mir glaubst? Was isn für dich innovativ, der neueste COD - Titel? Brauchst mich nicht mehr ernst nehmen, leg ich kein Wert drauf . Ich leg nur auf gute Argumente Wert und da hab ich von der Konsolenfraktion noch nix gehört, was mich überzeugt hätte.

@ Kinguin: Die Titel mögen dich nicht interessieren, mich interessiert das andere genausowenig. Aber was hat das mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun? 

Du hast außerdem etwas grundlegend nicht verstanden. Ein schwacher PC ist etwas anderes als eine limitierende Konsole. Du musst ein Spiel auf eine Konsole portieren und außerdem dafür sorgen dass es mit Gamepad spielbar ist. Für einen schwachen PC musst du nur die Grafik reduzieren, der Kerninhalt bleibt unangetastet. Das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Grafik skalieren ist viel einfacher als das Gameplay umkrempeln.

Und nochmal. Ich will auch gar nicht dass die Masse zum PC wechselt, die sollen schön bei ihren Konsolen bleiben, ich will keine Qualitätsminderung à la 30 FPS lock, Schlauchlevels, Quicktimeevents und den ganzen anderen Scheiß der von den Konsolen rübergeschwappt kommt. Die Konsoleros wollen nicht mehr zahlen, dann sollen sie aber auch keine Ansprüche stellen. Du hast schon mitbekommen dass Entwickler Grafik auf dem PC absichtlich runterdrehen damit der Unterschied nicht zu groß ist, oder? Watch Dogs sagt dir was zB.? Oder Ubisoft mit 30 FPS Lock - Titeln auf PC?

Übrigens, irgendwie scheinen ja einige Entwickler doch zu überleben, obwohl sie nur für PC programmieren. Vielleicht kommt das einfach daher dass ihre Spiele einfach nicht son hingeschissener Port sind, sondern gut? Leute zahlen für gute Spiele, das Zeug das nur durch Marketing horrende Kosten verursacht aber spielerisch nichts zu bieten hat, wird recht schnell verramscht. Genau wie es sein muss.

In diesem Sinne, genießt eure cinematic experience und lasst euch weiterhin verarschen


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. Oktober 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> Och warum denn nur so ein kurzer Zeitraum? Desweiteren, meinst du spezielle Ideen, die es so noch nicht gab oder generelle spielerische Güte, die geschickt einzelne Elemente zu einem guten Spiel kombiniert? Da gibts viele Überschneidungen, deswegen nenn ich einfach mal spontan einige Titel und einige, die in der Mache sind.
> 
> - Mirrors Edge
> - Wargame - Reihe für perfekte Balance zwischen Realismus und Spielbarkeit
> ...


Mirrors Edge, Metro, Civilisation, XCom gibt es auf Konsolen. 
Sim City gab's schon auf dem SNES oder NES. Anno gab's schon für Wii und DS. 
Echtzeitstrategie gibt's auch, aber sehr wenig und Rundenstrategiespiele gibt es etliche aus Japan. 
RPGs gibt es genügend, viele davon sind exklusiv. 
Den Goatsimulator gibt es sogar für Smartphones und euer toller Landwirtschaftssimulator hat es auch schon auf Konsolen geschafft. 
MMOs sind auf Konsolen rar, genauso wie andere, sorry für den Ausdruck, Kellerkindergenres. 
Ich habe hier auch schon erwähnt, dass die Indieszene schön auf die Konsolen überschwappt, der einfacheren Portierung wegen. 

Die technischen Vorteile, die du hier aufzählst, würden aber sowieso durch die lahmen Durchschnitts-PCs gebremst, da das nichts mit Skalierung, sondern mit reiner Rechenleistung zu tun hat. 
Mehr Physik und eine bessere KI wirst du mit einem Dualcore sicher nicht bekommen. 

Und ja, die bösen Gamepads...
Ich hab auf dem 386er und dem 486er auch alles mit Tastatur gespielt, egal ob Jump&Run, Beat'emUp oder Racer. 
Hat ja früher schon funktioniert, also wieso sollte man das ändern. 


McRoll schrieb:


> Du kannst aber nicht einfach so festlegen : dieser Titel ist innovativ und dieser nicht. Sowas sieht jeder anders. Daher hab ich meine Auswahl absichtlich breit gefächert. Die von mir angeführten Spiele sind/waren für mich von Relevanz, bzw hab ich mich zumindest kurzzeitig damit mal befasst. Daher hab ich auch extra dazu geschrieben dass es noch mehr Titel gibt, aber die kann ich nicht spontan reproduzieren. Natürlich gibts da noch andere oder bessere Beispiele, aber ich kenn nun mal nicht jedes Spiel, beziehungsweise was strikt PC und was crossplattform ist. Glaubst du ich setz mich jetzt hin und mach mir ne Liste exakt nach deinen Kriterien nur damit du mir glaubst? Was isn für dich innovativ, der neueste COD - Titel? Brauchst mich nicht mehr ernst nehmen, leg ich kein Wert drauf . Ich leg nur auf gute Argumente Wert und da hab ich von der Konsolenfraktion noch nix gehört, was mich überzeugt hätte.
> 
> @ Kinguin: Die Titel mögen dich nicht interessieren, mich interessiert das andere genausowenig. Aber was hat das mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun?
> 
> ...


Wie es im Moment bei den meisten Entwicklern aussieht, weiß ich zwar nicht, aber bis vor kurzem wurde nicht für die Konsole, sondern für den PC portiert und wieso sollten sie sich da sonderlich anstrengen?
Das Grundkonzept des Games wäre ja vorhanden, weswegen Extras viel weniger kosten würden, also wenn sie ein eigenständiges Spiel programmieren würden, aber die bessere Technik müsste auch unterstützt werden und da bremsen dann eben die durchschnittlichen PCs. 
Hätte jetzt jeder Minimum eine 780, könnte man auch dafür entwickeln, nur ist es eben nicht so und das ist das Grundlegende, was du nicht verstanden hast, aber dafür kannst du ja nicht den Konsolen die Schuld geben. 

Ich will übrigens auch kein F2P und Onlinezwänge, welche die PCler brav durch gewunken haben, aber Manches kann man sich eben nicht aussuchen. 

Vielleicht solltest du dich, neben der Hardware, aber etwas mehr mit Spielen auseinander setzen. 
Ich habe seit Jahren die PC Games im Abo und weiß, was dort so raus kommt und da braucht sich keiner über miese Konsolengames beschweren, denn ein Großteil der PCler zockt ebenfalls nur aufgewärmten Rotz. 

Quake 1 war der letzte Shooter, den ich länger gespielt habe und mit dem Genre habe ich begonnen, als da was mit Wölfen und Steinen raus kam. Weiß jetzt nicht, ob das bei euch noch auf dem Index steht, aber da man am Schluss einen bekannten Österreicher töten muss, nenne ich mal nicht den Namen. 
Danach kamen Doom, Doom 2, Duke Nukem 3D,...
Sonderlich viel hat sich seitdem bei diesem Genre nicht getan und auch bei Strategie hat sich seit Dune 2 und Warcraft nicht viel verändert. 
Bei RPGs sieht es genau so aus, denn auch hier hat sich seit Ultima, Lands of Lore und Co. außer der Grafik nicht viel verändert, also erzähle mir nichts von Innovation, denn das gab's fast nur bei der Steuerung und dann auch meistens bei Nintendo. 

Aber was soll's?
Ich zocke schon seit über 26 Jahren und habe noch immer nicht mitbekommen, dass an allem die Konsolen Schuld sind und nicht die Käufer, die sich jeden Mist auch auf dem PC kaufen.


----------



## Kinguin (15. Oktober 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> Du kannst aber nicht einfach so festlegen : dieser Titel ist innovativ und dieser nicht. Sowas sieht jeder anders. Daher hab ich meine Auswahl absichtlich breit gefächert. Die von mir angeführten Spiele sind/waren für mich von Relevanz, bzw hab ich mich zumindest kurzzeitig damit mal befasst. Daher hab ich auch extra dazu geschrieben dass es noch mehr Titel gibt, aber die kann ich nicht spontan reproduzieren. Natürlich gibts da noch andere oder bessere Beispiele, aber ich kenn nun mal nicht jedes Spiel, beziehungsweise was strikt PC und was crossplattform ist. Glaubst du ich setz mich jetzt hin und mach mir ne Liste exakt nach deinen Kriterien nur damit du mir glaubst? Was isn für dich innovativ, der neueste COD - Titel? Brauchst mich nicht mehr ernst nehmen, leg ich kein Wert drauf . Ich leg nur auf gute Argumente Wert und da hab ich von der Konsolenfraktion noch nix gehört, was mich überzeugt hätte.
> 
> @ Kinguin: Die Titel mögen dich nicht interessieren, mich interessiert das andere genausowenig. Aber was hat das mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun?
> 
> ...



1.)
Was es mit dem Thema zu tun hat,frage ich dich eher
Du sagst im Gaming Markt ist nur Dreck,dabei gibt es noch genug Spiele,die auch gut sind - und auch genug die dir gefallen
Und die genannten Spiele von dir gibts auch auf der Konsole teilweise,nur ist das nen Genre,was eben auf den Konsolen nicht so beliebt 
Sry wenn ich das jetzt mal sagen muss,aber du bezeichnest die Konsolen von Spielen her als Drecks,weils dort nicht MMO X und Co gibt?
was ist davon innovativ? denn genau das prangerst du dem Triple A Segment an,Stagnation - sehe ich bei diversen MMO,Strategiespielen usw aber auch 
Zudem sind deine genannten Spiele nix für mich,wohl aber JRPGs/Action Adventures wie KH,FF, GoW,Zelda,Metroid,Shadow of the Colossus,Heavenly Sword,DmC,Demon Souls usw 
Und davon bot die Konsole die letzten Gens genug,und ja dazu zähle ich die PS auch 

2.)
Ich habe etwas grundlegendes nicht verstanden? Ich glaube du übersiehst einie Fakten
Eine Konsole wird mit der Zeit immer etwas stärker,man kann aus dieser Hardware eben mehr rausholen,natürlich nicht bis unendliche
Der Pc wird hingegen immer schwächer mit der Zeit,irgendwann muss man einfach aufrüsten,was wenn aber die Mehrheit keine Lust hat?
Tja Pech gehabt,die Entwickler würden dann eben trotzdem für diese Mehrheit entwickeln - und glaube mir,diese Bremse ist dann wesentlich schlimmer als die angebliche Konsolenbremse

3.)Tja das kann man umdrehen,viele Pcler wollen nicht mehr für ihre Spiele zahlen,also haben sie kein Recht auf höhere Grafik oder ähnlichem 
Man sieht doch an den Verkaufszahlen von Triple A Titeln,das Konsolen zu Release einfach mehr raushauen
Sieh dir einfach mal die WD Verkaufszahlen an 
Als nächstes ja WD wurde runtergeschraubt,aber die Konsolen können was dafür ?  wenn Ubisoft so dumm ist und sich bezahlen lässt ,Pech gehabt 
Das zeigt auch,was wir Pcler Ubisoft bedeuten - nix wir sind denen den Mehraufwand nicht wert,gekauft wurde es aber trotzdem von genug Leuten
Und zudem 30fps Lock,so so die Ubigames mit nem 30fps Lock sind schon da? wirklich,zeig mal bitte 
Was kann die Konsole dafür,wenn die Entwickler kein Bock haben,die LastGen gab es auch keine Locks auf den Titeln
Man will einfach nicht mehr Aufwand betreiben
Außerdem Qualitätsminderung? verdammt viele Pcler kaufen doch den jährlichen Einheitsbrei,es macht ihnen halt Spass
Du tust so,als ob es das nur auf den Konsolen gibt ...

4.)
Ja diese Titel sind aber nicht aufwendig,Pc Only Titel laufen selbst auf vielen lowEnd Rechnern verdammt gut - Mobas,MMOs,Strategie Games,CS GO usw
grade mit diesem Kommentar zeigst du doch,ja die Leute wollen keine gute Grafik unbedingt,manchmal reicht auch einfach gutes Gameplay
Und ja danke,habe zwar nen guten Pc aber werde auch Spass an der Konsole haben
Ich lasse mich nicht austricksen,ich spiele einfach wo ich grade Bock habe,nur weil du blind bist,kann ich ja nix für 
Gibt noch genug Titel,die super sind,aber wer immer nur meckert und das schlechte sieht,übersieht halt das Positive


----------



## McRoll (15. Oktober 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> 1.)
> Was es mit dem Thema zu tun hat,frage ich dich eher
> Du sagst im Gaming Markt ist nur Dreck,dabei gibt es noch genug Spiele,die auch gut sind - und auch genug die dir gefallen
> Und die genannten Spiele von dir gibts auch auf der Konsole teilweise,nur ist das nen Genre,was eben auf den Konsolen nicht so beliebt
> Sry wenn ich das jetzt mal sagen muss,aber du bezeichnest die Konsolen von Spielen her als Drecks,weils dort nicht MMO X und Co gibt?



Ich habe nie behauptet dass ich die oben genannten alle besitze oder alle gut finde, "ich habe mich beschäftigt" heißt auch ich habe mich ausführlich darüber informiert und lets plays geschaut. Man wollte von mir ja Beispiele, also musste ich eben schnell was zusammenkratzen. Dreck gibt es sehr viel. Ja, man findet immer noch genug gute, aber der Trend geht zu mehr Dreck.

2.)


> Ich habe etwas grundlegendes nicht verstanden? Ich glaube du übersiehst einie Fakten
> Eine Konsole wird mit der Zeit immer etwas stärker,man kann aus dieser Hardware eben mehr rausholen,natürlich nicht bis unendliche


Ein weiteres Opfer der Gehirnwäsche der Marketingabteilung. Die Nextgen ist von der Hardware her extrem ähnlich zum PC. Der Spielraum ist sehr viel geringer als bei der vorherigen Gen. Wurde schon X mal durchgekaut und die Annahme widerlegt. Gibt auch Entwicklerstatements dazu, suchs selber wenn du mir nicht glaubst.



> 3.)Tja das kann man umdrehen,viele Pcler wollen nicht mehr für ihre Spiele zahlen,also haben sie kein Recht auf höhere Grafik oder ähnlichem
> Man sieht doch an den Verkaufszahlen von Triple A Titeln,das Konsolen zu Release einfach mehr raushauen
> Sieh dir einfach mal die WD Verkaufszahlen an
> Als nächstes ja WD wurde runtergeschraubt,aber die Konsolen können was dafür ?  wenn Ubisoft so dumm ist und sich bezahlen lässt ,Pech gehabt
> ...


Müssen die denn schon da sein? Was zählt ist die Absicht und die ist vorhanden. Wenn man sich nicht auflehnt, bekommt man den Scheiß geliefert. Natürlich verkaufen sich die Konsolenteile besser, die Konsolen sind neu, die Spieler dürsten anch mehr Titeln, das Startangebot war nicht gerade üppig. Außerdem gibts dort auch weniger Titel. Wieso ist das überraschend?


> 4.)
> Ja diese Titel sind aber nicht aufwendig,Pc Only Titel laufen selbst auf vielen lowEnd Rechnern verdammt gut - Mobas,MMOs,Strategie Games,CS GO usw
> grade mit diesem Kommentar zeigst du doch,ja die Leute wollen keine gute Grafik unbedingt,manchmal reicht auch einfach gutes Gameplay
> Und ja danke,habe zwar nen guten Pc aber werde auch Spass an der Konsole haben
> ...


Jo gibt noch genug. Bald aber nicht mehr wenns so weitergeht. Und gute Spiele sind mit guter Technik noch besser.


----------



## Kinguin (15. Oktober 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> Ich habe nie behauptet dass ich die oben genannten alle besitze oder alle gut finde, "ich habe mich beschäftigt" heißt auch ich habe mich ausführlich darüber informiert und lets plays geschaut. Man wollte von mir ja Beispiele, also musste ich eben schnell was zusammenkratzen. Dreck gibt es sehr viel. Ja, man findet immer noch genug gute, aber der Trend geht zu mehr Dreck.
> 
> 2.)
> Ein weiteres Opfer der Gehirnwäsche der Marketingabteilung. Die Nextgen ist von der Hardware her extrem ähnlich zum PC. Der Spielraum ist sehr viel geringer als bei der vorherigen Gen. Wurde schon X mal durchgekaut und die Annahme widerlegt. Gibt auch Entwicklerstatements dazu, suchs selber wenn du mir nicht glaubst.
> ...



1.)
Opfer der Marketingwäsche ? ja ne ist klar,die Sprünge werden dieses Mal niedriger ausfallen als mit der LastGen das stimmt ,dennoch werden die Spiele sich steigern
Nur weil ein paar Entwickler behaupten,Hardware schon ausgereizt,muss das nicht stimmen 
achja ich erwarte keine HighEnd Sprünge,aber ja die Titel werden sich verbessern,nicht besonders aber sie werden eben da sein
Und das finde ich nicht schlimm,ich erwarte auch nicht viel von einer 400€ Kiste mit Hardware aus dem Jahre 2012 und Einschränkungen in TDP usw
Für alles andere hab ich nunmal meinen Pc 
2.)
Die Verkaufszahlen sind nicht so hoch,wegen den neuen Konsolen sondern sind generell höher als am Pc,allein die Ps3 hatten zu Release einen höheren Anteil als der Pc bei WD
Es hat seine Gründe,wieso man die Konsolen mitreinnimmt,sie werfen nunmal oft den größten Gewinn ab 
Dabei spielt keine Rolle warum,die Unternehmen wollen Geld,nicht uns aus Freude unterhalten
3.)
Wo hat der der Entwickler explizit gesagt,wir werden den Pc einen 30fps Lock in jedem Titel einsetzen?
Und selbst wenn, hängt es eben vom Käufer ab,wenn die das akzeptieren ,musst du dich wohl abfinden - sry auch mir Schmeckungen einige Entwicklungen nicht
Nebenbei der Downgrade von WD war schon vorher bekannt,es gab nen Shitstorm schon vor Release,und dennoch haben Pcler 10% der Verkaufszahlen davon ausgemacht 
Auch wenn man sich beschwert,man merkt doch wie weit man den Kunden,unabhängig der Plattform ,bringen kann 

4.)
Und es wird immer genug gute Titel geben,es hängt eben von einem selbst ab
Ich sehe auch nicht,wo der Trend in Richtung Müll geht,vllt bisse einfach zu anspruchsvoll? Gesättigt von deinem Hobby? Vllt brauchse nen Neues einfach?
Btw deine genannten Titel sind überwiegend Nischenprodukte,da aufwendige Technik reinzuhauen würde noch viel mehr Kunden verlangen,die so nicht möglich sind
Das würde auch Leute mit stärkerer Hardware vorraussetzen,ergo Kundenkreis wird kleiner - während Produktionskosten dabei sogar steigen


----------



## McRoll (15. Oktober 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Kellerkindergenres.


Wenn ich von Dreck rede dann im Sinne von dumbing-down von allen Genrevertretern, sowie minderwertiger Technik, aber ich streite mich nicht über persönlichen Geschmack und Vorlieben. Ich könnte Jump n'Runs den ganzen Tag auslachen, mach ich aber nicht weils subjektiv ist. Schön zu sehen wie Konsolenvertreter einfach pauschalisieren und zeigt den geistigen Horizont auf.



> Die technischen Vorteile, die du hier aufzählst, würden aber sowieso durch die lahmen Durchschnitts-PCs gebremst, da das nichts mit Skalierung, sondern mit reiner Rechenleistung zu tun hat.
> Mehr Physik und eine bessere KI wirst du mit einem Dualcore sicher nicht bekommen.


Geh mal auf PC Master Race - A fourth of a million and growing!. Die führen dort schön vor, wie man mit 500-600€ Einsatz bessere Technik als bei Konsolen zusammenschraubt. Wieso kommst du eigentlich mit Dualcore? Jeder halbwegs ernsthafte Spieler hat zumindest nen AMD Phenom X4 oder sowas in der Art. Alles darunter sind irgendwelche Office - PC's die halt noch n bisschen zum Spielen taugen, also nimmt man das mit. Wenn das so Standard wäre, dann behaupte ich dass die PS 3 und Xbox 360 auch noch Standard sind.


> Und ja, die bösen Gamepads...
> Ich hab auf dem 386er und dem 486er auch alles mit Tastatur gespielt, egal ob Jump&Run, Beat'emUp oder Racer.
> Hat ja früher schon funktioniert, also wieso sollte man das ändern.


Kleiner Tipp, man kann bei Rechnern jedes Eingabegerät anschließen. Bei Konsolen eher unüblich, da musst fast alles mit Gamepad spielen.


> Vielleicht solltest du dich, neben der Hardware, aber etwas mehr mit Spielen auseinander setzen.
> Ich habe seit Jahren die PC Games im Abo und weiß, was dort so raus kommt und da braucht sich keiner über miese Konsolengames beschweren, denn ein Großteil der PCler zockt ebenfalls nur aufgewärmten Rotz.


Ja, weil durch die Zusammenlegung von den Lagern man sich auf den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner Konsole einigen muss, da kommt eben Rotz raus.



> Quake 1 war der letzte Shooter, den ich länger gespielt habe und mit dem Genre habe ich begonnen, als da was mit Wölfen und Steinen raus kam. Weiß jetzt nicht, ob das bei euch noch auf dem Index steht, aber da man am Schluss einen bekannten Österreicher töten muss, nenne ich mal nicht den Namen.
> Danach kamen Doom, Doom 2, Duke Nukem 3D,...
> Sonderlich viel hat sich seitdem bei diesem Genre nicht getan und auch bei Strategie hat sich seit Dune 2 und Warcraft nicht viel verändert.
> Bei RPGs sieht es genau so aus, denn auch hier hat sich seit Ultima, Lands of Lore und Co. außer der Grafik nicht viel verändert, also erzähle mir nichts von Innovation, denn das gab's fast nur bei der Steuerung und dann auch meistens bei Nintendo.


Statt Innovation kann man sich auch mit Evolution zufriedengeben, wenn beides nicht funktioniert. Evolution wird durch Konsolen gebremst. Merkst du eigentlich auch dass ich Nintendo extra außen vor lasse (weil dies besser machen) und nur Xbone und PS 4 anspreche? Konzentrier dich darauf.


----------



## Kinguin (15. Oktober 2014)

Du widersprichst dir selbst,du willst Evolution/Innovation/Revolution was auch immer halt - und gleichzeitig aber ,dass man Konsolen wegpackt bzw das die Konsolenspieler vom Pc  fernbleiben sollen...was denn nun?

Um deine genannten Dinge - bessere KI,mehr Grafikdetails usw umzusetzen,braucht man mehr zahlungswillige Leute (die Produktion selbst wird dadurch auch nochmal teuerer)
Konsolenspieler haben keine Lust Hardware allzu teuer zu kaufen bzw aufzurüsten,bzw sich überhaupt mit Technik auseinanderzusetzen
Gleichzeitig hat man aber auch immer mehr Pcler,die nur noch in Keyshops kaufen

Um Pc Only Titel rauszubringen,muss man aber mehr Geld aufbringen,um den Entwicklern zu zeigen,hey hier spielt die Musik
Das Ganze wird aber nicht funktionieren,der Mensch wills günstig und einfach,gleichzeitig aber auch super duper - geht aber nicht
Auch nicht wenn man die Konsolen einbuchtet,dann wechselt nicht jeder auf nen Pc bzw nutzt diesen auch vernünftig
Zudem gebe es gar keine Konsolen,wäre heutige AAA Titel nicht mal stemmbar wahrscheinlich und du meinst es wird besser,wenn man Konsolen weglässt,sich am Mid/HighEnd Markt orientiert und dann auch nochmal einen draufsetzt bei den Titeln Qualitätstechnisch?


----------



## McRoll (15. Oktober 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Und es wird immer genug gute Titel geben,es hängt eben von einem selbst ab
> Ich sehe auch nicht,wo der Trend in Richtung Müll geht,vllt bisse einfach zu anspruchsvoll? Gesättigt von deinem Hobby? Vllt brauchse nen Neues einfach?
> Btw deine genannten Titel sind überwiegend Nischenprodukte,da aufwendige Technik reinzuhauen würde noch viel mehr Kunden verlangen,die so nicht möglich sind
> Das würde auch Leute mit stärkerer Hardware vorraussetzen,ergo Kundenkreis wird kleiner - während Produktionskosten dabei sogar steigen



Ich bin in der Tat anspruchsvoll was Computerspiele angeht, ja. Das kommt normalerweise von allein wenn man länger dabei ist. Manche bleiben halt irgendwo hängen und verlangen nichts besseres, aber sollte das der Standard und gemeinsamer Nenner sein? Sollte man sich jetzt daran orientieren? 

Ich mein, ich schau mir lieber nen guten Spielfilm an als das Mittagsprogramm auf RTL II ... gibt ja trotzdem genug die sich sowas reinziehen... aber die beeinflussen sich nicht gegenseitig, wenn das bei PC und Konsole auch so wär, dann wäre alles fein.


----------



## McRoll (15. Oktober 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Du widersprichst dir selbst,du willst Evolution/Innovation/Revolution was auch immer halt - und gleichzeitig aber ,dass man Konsolen wegpackt bzw das die Konsolenspieler vom Pc  fernbleiben sollen...was denn nun?


 Ich will entweder/oder, wenn ich beides nicht haben kann. Aber eins von beiden sollte da sein.



> Um Pc Only Titel rauszubringen,muss man aber mehr Geld aufbringen,um den Entwicklern zu zeigen,hey hier spielt die Musik
> Das Ganze wird aber nicht funktionieren,der Mensch wills günstig und  einfach,gleichzeitig aber auch super duper - geht aber nicht
> Auch nicht wenn man die Konsolen einbuchtet,dann wechselt nicht jeder auf nen Pc bzw nutzt diesen auch vernünftig
> Zudem gebe es gar keine Konsolen,wäre heutige AAA Titel nicht mal  stemmbar wahrscheinlich und du meinst es wird besser,wenn man Konsolen  weglässt,sich am Mid/HighEnd Markt orientiert und dann auch nochmal  einen draufsetzt bei den Titeln Qualitätstechnisch?


Und ob das geht. Elite Dangerous, Star Citizen, Wasteland 2. Und viele andere werden folgen.


----------



## Kinguin (16. Oktober 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> Ich will entweder/oder, wenn ich beides nicht haben kann. Aber eins von beiden sollte da sein.
> 
> Und ob das geht. Elite Dangerous, Star Citizen, Wasteland 2. Und viele andere werden folgen.


 
1.du wirst beides nicht zusammen haben sry aber das funktioniert nicht 
Konsolen werden eventuell irgendwann durch Streamingboxen abgelöst - die Richtung geht ja stark zu Always On,Digital usw 
Und Fortschritt wirst du erst dann sehen,wenn mehr Leute bereit sind dafür zahlen ,auf beiden Seiten gilt das Pc und Konsole 

2.Sehr gut - Kickstarter Spiele sind ein gutes Bsp ,das kann man auch eins zu eins mit der Gaming Industrie vergleichen 
Das sind Fans,die ein Spiel finanzieren,und reine Glückssache sowas dauert zudem Jahre und man weiss nicht mal ob da immer was Brauhcbares rauskommt

Was die generelle Qualität betrifft:
Das die Qualität in der kompletten Entertainementbranche sinkt ist nicht abzustreiten,auch mir gefallen einige Entwicklungen nicht 
Zb das Fernsehen,schon vor  Jahren aufgegeben bis auf Nachrichten und mal nen Film,weil mir diese Realityshows und Dokusoaps auf den Zeiger gehen
Klar sollte man seine Ansprüche nicht runterschrauben,aber ich habe gemerkt,dass es abseits immer noch genug Gutes gibt an Filmen,Serien oder auch Games


----------



## RavionHD (16. Oktober 2014)

Gute Grafik ist nicht teuer, heute hochleistungsfähige Engines sind vergleichsweise sehr billig (UE4 oder CE3 z. Bsp.).

Teuer ist es viele Entwickler damit zu beauftragen das Spiel zu optimieren damit es auf der schwachen Konsolenhardware läuft, ansonsten ist es ein leichtes gute Grafik zu erzeugen welches mit der immensen Rohleistung aktueller Gaming PC's gestemmt werden kann.

Das ständige Wegschneiden und "optimieren" (also Reduzierung der Details damit es halbwegs läuft) ist sehr viel Arbeit, damit werden gerade gegen Ende einer Spieleentwicklung sehr viele Leute beauftragt und das kostet sehr viel Geld und Zeit.

Exklusive Spiele sind gestern, heute releasen Publisher möglichst auf allen Plattformen, vor Allem jetzt wo aufgrund der gleichen Hardware die Portierungen kaum Zeit und Geld kosten, im Grunde sind Playstation 4 und Xbox One nur Low End PC's mit einem anderem OS.

Exklusive Spiele gibt es nur wenn die jeweiligen Studios vom Hersteller unterstützt werden, oder wenn den Entwickler die finanzielle Möglichkeit fehlt diese auf anderen Plattformen zu releasen, Bürokratiehürde auf den Konsolen eben, dann kommt es nur auf Steam Greenlight.


----------



## Kinguin (16. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> [...]


 
Schön,dass du dir wiedersprichst 
Erst sagst du das optimieren ist aufwendiger und teurer als die Produktion selbst (was falsch ist,versuch mal mit der Engine was auf die Beine zu kriegen,du brauchst massig Geld für ein vernünftiges Game,besonders wenn du es ohne Hardwarelimitierung entwickelst)
Und dann heisst es exklusive Spiele sind gestern,Mulltiplattform ist der Trend
Letzteres stimmt aber ,man braucht das Geld halt


----------



## McRoll (16. Oktober 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Was die generelle Qualität betrifft:
> Das die Qualität in der kompletten Entertainementbranche sinkt ist nicht abzustreiten,auch mir gefallen einige Entwicklungen nicht
> Zb das Fernsehen,schon vor  Jahren aufgegeben bis auf Nachrichten und mal nen Film,weil mir diese Realityshows und Dokusoaps auf den Zeiger gehen
> Klar sollte man seine Ansprüche nicht runterschrauben,aber ich habe gemerkt,dass es abseits immer noch genug Gutes gibt an Filmen,Serien oder auch Games


 
Schön dass du mir hier zustimmst. Ich erzähle hier lang und breit im Prinzip das, was du gerade schreibst. Die allgemeine Qualität des Entertainments sinkt und man soll seine Ansprüche verteidigen. Genau das versuche ich auszudrücken. Ja es gibt immer noch gute Sachen aber die werden weniger und auch wenn man noch genug in seine Sammlung bekommt, mache ich mir Sorgen, wie das in 10 Jahren aussehen wird. Ich will da nämlich auch noch zocken.


----------



## RavionHD (16. Oktober 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Schön,dass du dir wiedersprichst
> Erst sagst du das optimieren ist aufwendiger und teurer als die Produktion selbst (was falsch ist,versuch mal mit der Engine was auf die Beine zu kriegen,du brauchst massig Geld für ein vernünftiges Game,besonders wenn du es ohne Hardwarelimitierung entwickelst)
> Und dann heisst es exklusive Spiele sind gestern,Mulltiplattform ist der Trend
> Letzteres stimmt aber ,man braucht das Geld halt


 
Dann hast Du nicht verstanden was ich sagen wollte.

Mit der reinen Rohleistung kann man auf dem PC leicht grafisch immense Spiele entwickeln, das Optimieren auf den Konsolen ist jedoch teuer und benötigt viel Zeit, denn die Software muss irgendwie auf der langsamen Hardware der Konsolen laufen.
Gute Grafik ist nicht teuer, teuer ist es diese gute Grafik auf die Konsolen zu bringen, denn dort muss "optimiert" werden, also beschnitten werden, damit es halbwegs läuft.


----------



## Kinguin (16. Oktober 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> Schön dass du mir hier zustimmst. Ich erzähle hier lang und breit im Prinzip das, was du gerade schreibst. Die allgemeine Qualität des Entertainments sinkt und man soll seine Ansprüche verteidigen. Genau das versuche ich auszudrücken. Ja es gibt immer noch gute Sachen aber die werden weniger und auch wenn man noch genug in seine Sammlung bekommt, mache ich mir Sorgen, wie das in 10 Jahren aussehen wird. Ich will da nämlich auch noch zocken.


 
Ja aber es bringt auch nix irgendwelchen Geräten,die Schuld in die Schuhe zu schieben
Wenn du wirklich was verändern,musst du eben aktiv werden- ich wüsste auch nicht,was der Verzicht auf Konsolen verändern würde 
Aber wie gesagt,ich persönlich bin noch zufrieden und bin der Meinung,dass es auh zukünftig noch genug geben wird
Ausserdem durch Studium,Training,Arbeiten bin ich immer recht kaputt und wenn ich dann mal Zeit für etwas wie Gaming/Lesen oder so habe,dann fällt mir mehr als genug ein,was ich gerne machen würde
Allein in den Ferien versuche ich soviel wie möglich nachzuholen,und selbst dann reicht meine Zeit nicht aus (Bücher,Games,Filme)


----------



## Kinguin (16. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Dann hast Du nicht verstanden was ich sagen wollte.
> 
> Mit der reinen Rohleistung kann man auf dem PC leicht grafisch immense Spiele entwickeln, das Optimieren auf den Konsolen ist jedoch teuer und benötigt viel Zeit, denn die Software muss irgendwie auf der langsamen Hardware der Konsolen laufen.
> Gute Grafik ist nicht teuer, teuer ist es diese gute Grafik auf die Konsolen zu bringen, denn dort muss "optimiert" werden, also beschnitten werden, damit es halbwegs läuft.


 
Dann unterstellst du der gesamten Gaming Branche,dass sie keine Ahnung von Wirtschaft und Umsatz haben 
Denn wenn du Recht hast,dann wären Pc Only für den Mid/HighEnd Pc Markt doch viel rentabler als Multiplattformtitel ,wo die Kosten bloss unnötig in die Höhe schiessen durch Konsolen

Sind sie aber nicht wie man aktuell sehr gut sehen kann


----------



## RavionHD (16. Oktober 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Dann unterstellst du der gesamten Gaming Branche,dass sie keine Ahnung von Wirtschaft und Umsatz haben
> Denn wenn du Recht hast,dann wären Pc Only für den Mid/HighEnd Pc Markt doch viel rentabler als Multiplattformtitel ,wo die Kosten bloss unnötig in die Höhe schiessen durch Konsolen
> 
> Sind sie aber nicht wie man aktuell sehr gut sehen kann


 
Insgesamt nimmt man natürlich mehr ein da man gleich auf 5 Plattformen bzw. 3 Plattformen released, das macht die Kosten wieder locker wett.

Nur wollte ich sagen dass gute Grafik nicht teuer sein muss.


----------



## Kinguin (16. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Insgesamt nimmt man natürlich mehr ein da man gleich auf 5 Plattformen bzw. 3 Plattformen released, das macht die Kosten wieder locker wett.
> 
> Nur wollte ich sagen dass gute Grafik nicht teuer sein muss.


 
Dann muss der Umsatz aber halt viel höher sein als die Kosten für die Optimierung - wesentlich höher sonst würde man denn Aufwand gar bicht betreiben halt 
Dennoch gute Grafik allein frisst mehr Kosten als du denkst,besonders ohne Limitierung,ne TechDemo hat da keine Aussagekraft ,wenns wirklich so günstig in Relation gesehen ist ,wieso hauen dann nicht zB viel mehr Indieentwickler oder kleinere Studios solche Grafikwundertitel raus ?weil es sich eben nicht rentiert
Btw gute Grafik allein ist nicht so aussagekräftig - was ist mit KI,der Inhalt der Welt,generell Physikberechnungen,Motion Capturing usw ?
Nur Optik alleine bringt einem wenig


----------



## RavionHD (16. Oktober 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Dann muss der Umsatz aber halt viel höher sein als die Kosten für die Optimierung - wesentlich höher sonst würde man denn Aufwand gar bicht betreiben halt
> Dennoch gute Grafik allein frisst mehr Kosten als du denkst,besonders ohne Limitierung,ne TechDemo hat da keine Aussagekraft ,wenns wirklich so günstig in Relation gesehen ist ,wieso hauen dann nicht zB viel mehr Indieentwickler oder kleinere Studios solche Grafikwundertitel raus ?weil es sich eben nicht rentiert
> Btw gute Grafik allein ist nicht so aussagekräftig - was ist mit KI,der Inhalt der Welt,generell Physikberechnungen,Motion Capturing usw ?
> Nur Optik alleine bringt einem wenig


 
Ach gibt es doch, siehe The Vanishing of Ethan Carter, Lichdom, Kingdom Come: Deliverance, Caffeine, Unreal Tournament usw. usf.


----------



## Kinguin (16. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Ach gibt es doch, siehe The Vanishing of Ethan Carter, Lichdom, Kingdom Come: Deliverance, Caffeine, Unreal Tournament usw. usf.


 
Wow du kannst mir nichtmal ne Handvoll Titel nennen super 
Kingdom ist nen Kickstarter game ,Lichdom nen Early Acces Game 
Unreals Grafik ist ganz nett,weiss gar nicht was daran so heftig ist - nebenbei Epic ist kein kleines Studio 

Vanishing fehlt nebenbei ne ganze Menge ,Optik allein bringt mir wenig wie gesagt - auch wenn das künstlerische Artdesign und die Ruhe/das Mysteriöse zu überzeugen wussten


----------



## RavionHD (16. Oktober 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Wow du kannst mir nichtmal ne Handvoll Titel nennen super
> Kingdom ist nen Kickstarter game ,Lichdom nen Early Acces Game
> Unreals Grafik ist ganz nett,weiss gar nicht was daran so heftig ist - nebenbei Epic ist kein kleines Studio
> 
> Vanishing fehlt nebenbei ne ganze Menge ,Optik allein bringt mir wenig wie gesagt - auch wenn das künstlerische Artdesign und die Ruhe/das Mysteriöse zu überzeugen wussten



Kickstarter bla bla bla und?!

Hier das UT Team:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8XLtaCkZAQ

Gute Grafik kann sehr billig sein, egal ob das Geld von Kickstarter , Early Acces oder woher auch immer kommt.

Ich kann Dir weitere Titel geben, aber dazu habe ich keine Lust, google Sie Dir selber zusammen!


----------



## Kinguin (16. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Kickstarter bla bla bla und?!
> 
> Hier das UT Team:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8XLtaCkZAQ
> ...



Ja klar ,deswegen rennt jedes Studio mit guter Grafik durch die Gegend 
Anscheinend ist für dich schon alles guter Grafik,unabhängig von Schlauch,Physik,Gameplay,Weitsicht sw  liegt wohl an den unterschiedlichen Ansprüchen - nicht schlimm 
Mir fallen noch paar ein,aber lassen wir das mal - diese sind auch recht steril und leer
UT finde ich auch hübsch,aber das ist keine Grafik die ich als so toll erachte - aber das Gameplay weiss dafür zugefallen 

Blabla sind nebenbei die Worte einer Person,die keine Argumente mehr hat ,wir wissen beide das grafisch aufwendige Titel nicht so günstig sind wie du es darstellst ,ausser sie werden mit Einschränkungen in anderen Spielelementen entwickelt


----------



## McRoll (16. Oktober 2014)

Kinguin, bring doch selber mal ein paar gute Argumente, die du mit Quellen belegst. Du argumentierst auch extrem generell. Ich weiß zum Beispiel dass die Lizensierung der UT Engine überhaupt nicht teuer ist. 

Zitat Wikipedia: Seit November 2009 gibt es für die Unreal Engine 3 nun auch kostenlose  Lizenzen für nichtkommerzielle Projekte, und für kommerzielle Projekte  Lizenzen ab 99 US-Dollar, sowie 25 % Gewinnbeteiligung ab einem Umsatz  von 50.000 US-Dollar.[4]  Eine kostenlose Version der Unreal Engine 3 ist seit 5. November 2009  unter dem Namen „UDK“ (Unreal Development Kit) erhältlich.

 Dann kommt bald die UE 4, da schauts bestimmt ähnlich aus. Kann mir  auch nicht vorstellen dass Cryengine oder Frostbite unbezahlbar sind.

Das kann sich jedes kleinere Entwicklerstudio leisten. Wie Bobi schon sagte, Zusatzkosten kommen dann, wenn das auch unter Konsolen noch gut laufen und gut aussehen soll. Die Sache ist halt noch dass es auch schwer ist, ein richtig gut aussehndes Spiel zu designen, egal ob man lizensiert hat oder nicht. Daher kann das eben nicht jedes kleinere Studio ausm Hut zaubern.

Als Gutenacht nochmal etwas Missionarsarbeit:

Die Konsolen sind auf einem Lügengebilde entstanden und vermarktet worden. Jeder hier hat doch das Marketinggesabbel gelesen, man hat sie doch entwickelt, damit sie PCs leistunggsmäßig zerstören. Sieht man ja was rumgekommen ist bisher. Dazu fehlendes Wissen, Ignoranz und Faulheit der typischen Konsolenspieler, die gar nicht wissen wie es ist, auf einem PC zu spielen. Dann der hohe Prozentsatz der unter 18 Jährigen, die kein eigenes Geld verdienen und Mami will keinen Spielerechner kaufen. Dann noch ein gehässigtes Kommentar der Masterrace und schon kommt Neid und Wut auf und man will "sein" System verteidigen weil man sich persönlich angegriffen fühlt. Tief im Inneren will man auch nicht zugeben dass man sich hat hypen lassen und sucht krampfhaft Rechtfertigung und Vorteile die es gar nicht gibt. Ist nur menschlich, gibts so in allen Lebenslagen.

Nochmal Star Citizen, weils einfach so ein gutes Beispiel ist. Im Originaltrailer hat Chris davon gesprochen dass das Spiel exklusiv für den PC entwickelt werden soll. Sah auch entsprechend geil aus. Wie das Geld danach nur so geflossen ist. Gibt wohl doch genug Leute die kein Bock mehr auf Konsolen haben.


----------



## Yakimandu (16. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab mir mal den Sermon durchgelesen und mich nun entschlossen mich doch mal hier anzumelden und nicht nur mit zu lesen.

Was hier Teilweise vom Stapel gelassen wird bedarf doch meinem Einschreiten. 
Zum Ersten. Seit wann bitte ist das so ein wichtiger Faktor für den Otto-Normalverbraucher, dass an einem selbst so viel Geld wie möglich verdient wird? Manchmal hab ich das Gefühl die Marketing Gehirnwäsche ist schon so weit ,dass einige nur noch ihr Geld verschenken wollen, damit die armen Firmen die den Videospielemarkt mit doch recht dürftigem Softwaremüll vollpumpen auch ja ihr Auskommen haben. Ganz ehrlich, Nein! Firmen wie Ubisoft, die am laufendem Meter einen unterdrurchschnittlichen vergessenswerten Titel nach dem anderen abwerfen haben es verdient, dass auch zu spüren. Sie sollen für ihr versagen ruhig bluten und auch dadurch animiert werden es besser zu machen. 
Die gestiegenen Produktionskosten sind auch gar nicht unsere Schuld noch ist es unsere Pflicht das als Kunden aufzufangen. Zumal das sowieso nur an den übertriebenen Werbekosten und dem ganzen Gehype drum herum liegt. Die neuen Spiele sind nämlich Teilweise nur noch auf Bombastisch Glanz und Gloria getrimmt; mega Cutscenes, Mega Skript Ereignisse, Mega bekannte Synchronstimmen aber wenig Substanz. 
Klar, da hat man erstmal schönen hohen Cashflow aber wirklich toll ist das für die Spieler nicht. Ich will lieber größere Spielwelten und mehr echten Inhalt als so ne riesen Show. 

Dann muss ich mich sehr über die Diskussionkultur hier im Beitrag wundern. Da wird einfach nicht auf die wichtigen Kernargumente eingegangen sondern Seitenweise aneinander vorbei geredet, sich irgendwelche unerheblichen Randthemen oder Kleinigkeiten rausgepickt um sich völlig über Verhältnis daran hochzuziehen. Vermutlich, weil die eigenen entscheidenden Argumente für die wichtigen Punkte fehlen oder zu schwach sind. Das ist ungefähr die Vorstufe vom stumpfen Rechtschreibflame, wenn man wirklich nichts mehr zum Thema sagen kann.

Da wird dann z.B. auf die Feststellung, dass die Wii-U als einzige die Trennung von PC- und Konsolenmarkt richtig macht erwiedert, dass es Nintendo zZ. schlecht geht. Erstmal stimmt das nur zum Teil und 2. ist das für das Thema einfach völlig unwichtig.

Tatsache ist und bleibt, dass die Wii-U im Gegensatz zu den anderen beiden Konsolen dieser Generation als einzige einen wirklichen Alleinstellungspunkt hat. Der da wäre: Nintendo 1. Party Exclusivtitel. Diese sind elementar anders als die Typischen PC Spiele egal ob man sie nun mag oder nicht. Und der müde schatten genau dieser ursprünglich PC typischen Spiele, der dann auf PS4 und XBone erscheint ist einfach nur noch ein Trauerspiel. 

Da wird ernsthaft in der Not über die schlechte Hardware versucht 30 fps als besseres "Cinematic" Erlebnis zu verkaufen. Wie offensichtlich Peinlich muss es denn noch werden bitte?

Letztendlich sind diese ganzen Argumente mit dem Preis und dem Vorteil von der leichterer Bedienung doch nur oberflächliche Vorteile. Letztendlich muss man einfach sagen: Mit dem PC geht für das selbe Geld alles und mehr wie im Vergleich zu Konsolen. Die erste Hürde sich einmal minimal in das Thema einzuarbeiten ist halt das einzige Problem. Und wir werden in Richtung Konsolen gelenkt, nicht weil sie besser sind. Sondern weil sie für einige Firmen wirtschaftlicher sind. Aber man sollte schon die Qualität einfordern und sich nicht auf verramschte Produkte für die dumme Masse drücken lassen.


----------



## Rizzard (16. Oktober 2014)

Mal blöd gefragt, was soll eure Diskussion hier zu Tage bringen?
Hier treffen PCler auf Multiplattformer. Soll hier irgend eine Seite von der anderen überzeugt werden, oder ist das Zeitvertreib aus Spass an der Freud?
Sollen hier PCler zu anderen Plattformen bekehrt werden, oder wollen PCler die einzig wahre Plattform vermarkten?


----------



## Kinguin (16. Oktober 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> Kinguin, bring doch selber mal ein paar gute Argumente, die du mit Quellen belegst. Du argumentierst auch extrem generell. Ich weiß zum Beispiel dass die Lizensierung der UT Engine überhaupt nicht teuer ist.
> 
> Zitat Wikipedia: Seit November 2009 gibt es für die Unreal Engine 3 nun auch kostenlose  Lizenzen für nichtkommerzielle Projekte, und für kommerzielle Projekte  Lizenzen ab 99 US-Dollar, sowie 25 % Gewinnbeteiligung ab einem Umsatz  von 50.000 US-Dollar.[4]  Eine kostenlose Version der Unreal Engine 3 ist seit 5. November 2009  unter dem Namen „UDK“ (Unreal Development Kit) erhältlich.
> 
> ...


1.
Du sagst es bereits ,ein Spiel mit guter Grafik vernünftig zu designen ist wesentlich aufwendiger als nur ein Spiel mit toller Optik ohne alles
Solche Spiele mögen nett sein,bringen einem recht wenig auf Dauer 
Und wie bereits gesagt - was bringt mir die Engine alleine ? Wow dann ist sie günstig,und jetzt ? Kann nan daraus eben mal so nen Spiel günstig designen ? Nein sicher nicht
2.)
Und wie bereits gesagt,die abfallende Qualität von Spielen ist ganz bestimmt nicht den Konsolen verschuldet - aber rede dir das ruhig ein
Auch auf den Konsolen gab es tolle Titel,die sich mal von der Masse abhebten,belohnt wurden sie allerdings nur sehr selten 
Zudem schön,dass du immer nur behauptest ,Konsolenspieler X lassen sich Hypen,sind wütend/neidisch usw - richtig toll
Das es genug Pcler gibt ,die genauso Schwachsinn fabrizieren und auch den aktuellen Gaming Markt unterstützen ist dir wohl nicht aufgefallen wie ?
Einheitsbrei wird auch hier in Massen gekauft,auch einige Pcler lassen sich hypen von jedem Mist,und was diesen Hass betrifft - was soll sonst dieses PseudoGehabe von der Masterrace ? Dieser Ausdruck ist so lächerlich,und ist nur in einigen Köpfen der Menschen in den weiten des Internets vorhanden
3.
Wenn du deine Aufklärungsarbeit verrichten willst,dann mach es im echten Leben
In nem Pc Forum erreichst du niemanden,hier gibts nur Only Pcler oder Multiplattformer (nebenbei heutzutage zocken die meisten Menschen Multiplattform)
Aber das sind die besten halt,meckern aber dann doch nix unternehmen wollen  

4.)
 StarCitizien ist nen Ausnahmetitel,welches von Hardware Enthuasisten finanziert wird und langjährigen Fans von CR - du glaubst doch nicht im allen Ernst,dass die Menschen bei jedem Titel bereit sind soviel zu zahlen ?
Ausserdem kann man Kickstarter nicht mit dem Gaming Markt von der Finanzierung  vergleichen

Edit: hier behauptet auch keiner ,dass Konsolen besser sind
Sie haben eben ihre eigene Zielgruppe,und es ist nicht verwerflich,wenn einige Menschen keine Lust haben sich in den Pc reinzuarbeiten
Es verlangt auch nix Schwieriges,aber man geht halt eher anderen Hobbys nach,Gaming ist für viele eben was für zwischendurch 

Und wie bereits gesagt,ihr gewinnt nix,wenn Konsolen wegfallen,und die Leute nur noch am Pc zocken 
Im Gegenteil,Stagnation bleibt weiterhin bestehen


----------



## McRoll (16. Oktober 2014)

Kinguin, das Problem bei deiner Argumentation ist, du sagst einfach "nein, ihr gewinnt nix, Stagnation bleibt bestehen, Konsolen nicht schuld usw", aber du erbringst kein Beweis oder Beispiel um deine Argumente zu untermauern. Du sagst einfach "das ist so", und man soll dir glauben. Ich versuch zumindest meine Argumente mit irgendwas zu untermauern. Mit sowas kannst du einfach nicht überzeugend argumentieren.

Wie gesagt, mit reiner Rechenpower kann man zumindest mal ein aufwendiges Spiel erschaffen, wenn man schon keine neuen Ideen hat. Ich bring jetzt nochmal ein Beispiel aus dem Rennspielgenre. Da gibts eine neue Engine, die gerade entwickelt wird : beamng.com - About
Die simuliert extrem überzeugend eine Verformung der Karosserie und Schäden an allen Teilen des Autos. Das schaut dermaßen echt aus, dass man glaubt man sehe einen realen Crashtest vor sich. Sowas erkauft man sich mit Rechenleistung. Das ist keine Innovation, sondern Physik und Rechenleistung und Liebe zum Detail.

Sowas macht einfach mehr Spaß als würde man ein paar vorberechnete Deformationen programmieren und fertig, wie das bei den meisten Rennspielen geschieht. Spaß mit Rechenleistung erkauft. Wir wären schon viel weiter, wenn man nicht dauernd ein Klotz am Bein mitschleppen würde. Das gilt für alle Genres, bevor man sich wieder an diesem Besipiel aufhängt.

Bedenke außerdem dies, in Relation zum PC ist die neue Konsolengeneration schwächer als es die damalige PS 3 und Xbox zum damaligen Zeitpunkt waren und wir müssen mit ihr wieder die nächsten 7-8 Jahre leben. Das macht mir Kummer. 

Und wegen Star Citizen - doch, ich glaube daran dass Leute auch für andere Spiele viel zahlen würden. Wenn das Spiel entsprechend gut und aufwendig designed würde, das muss man halt schaffen. Es gibt aus jedem Genre Enthusiasten, die ihre jeweiligen bekannten Entwicklerstudios und Leute haben, nicht nur Weltraumfans. Das Geld ist schon da, nur es muss sich auch lohnen. Andere Kickstarterprojekte haben ja auch gut was eingenommen.


----------



## McRoll (16. Oktober 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> was soll sonst dieses PseudoGehabe von der Masterrace ? Dieser Ausdruck ist so lächerlich,und ist nur in einigen Köpfen der Menschen in den weiten des Internets vorhanden


 
Das ist Satire. Ich weiß, kommt bei vielen Leuten nicht an, man braucht schon ein bisschen Humor und Kenntnis.

Edit: sry für Doppelpost, bin noch unausgeschlafen.


----------



## ryzen1 (16. Oktober 2014)

Kann man es nun nicht einfach dabei belassen, dass die reinen PCler einfach nur ihren PC nutzen und wir Multiplattformer nutzen eben den PC und die Konsolen, ohne sich auf eine einzige Plattform beschränken zu müssen.

PC ist geil.
Konsolen kacke. 

Ja langsam wissen wir es. 
Nerviger ist eher, dass dieses Thema jedesmal wieder von den reinen PClern losgetreten wird.

Man ist doch die Masterrace, wieso muss man sich denn in jedem Thread immer und immer wieder beweisen?


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (16. Oktober 2014)

@*skalibran*

Sehr schöner Beitrag, gut geschrieben und sehr neutral ausgelegt. 
Bitte mehr davon, evtl. vieleicht auf YouTube ex*pan*die*ren? 

LG EDDIE


----------



## Kinguin (16. Oktober 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> Das ist Satire. Ich weiß, kommt bei vielen Leuten nicht an, man braucht schon ein bisschen Humor und Kenntnis.
> 
> Edit: sry für Doppelpost, bin noch unausgeschlafen.


 
Ehrlich gesagt - beweist du genauso wenig 
Du sagst ebenfalls es ist halt so ,und fertig - tatsächlich bist du ja davon überzeugt,dass wenn es keine Konsolen gebe,viele auf den Pc wechseln und anfangen sih damit auseinanderzusetzen und aufzurüsten
Das ist aber nicht richtig,das Ganze ist ein menschliches Problem - man will es simpel zugleich und ohne sich anzustrengen,gleichzeitig günstig ,deshalb haben Konsolen eben ihren eigenen,grossen Kreis 
Und warum ich sage ,dass es so ist ? Ganz einfach ,der Ottonormalkunde hat keine Lust sich mit einem Hobby wie Gaming grossartig auseinanderzusetzen
Achja und du sagst es ,du glaubst - Beweise hast du aber nur Kickstarter und das gilt nicht für die Allgemeinheit 
Wenn du recht hättet,wieso versuchen dann nicht Entwickler mehr Pc only Titel ohne Limitierung zu bringen ? wo doch angeblich die Kundschaft bereit ist zu zahlen ?

ps: noch was,viele Pcler haben das selbe Problem - Bequemlichkeit und Geiz - auch sie sitzen manchmal auf ihrer Hardware,kaufen in Keyshops oder wollen halt vieles f2p,günstig usw
Auch sie unterstützen viele Triple A Titel halt Bewährtes ,wie man sehr gut sehen kann
Hier ist aber die Frage : ist es verwerflich,dass einige Leute gern sparen oder einfach ohne Kenntnisse einem Hobby wie Gaming nachgehen ?


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. Oktober 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> Wenn ich von Dreck rede dann im Sinne von dumbing-down von allen Genrevertretern, sowie minderwertiger Technik, aber ich streite mich nicht über persönlichen Geschmack und Vorlieben. Ich könnte Jump n'Runs den ganzen Tag auslachen, mach ich aber nicht weils subjektiv ist. Schön zu sehen wie Konsolenvertreter einfach pauschalisieren und zeigt den geistigen Horizont auf.


Ja, das zeigt es sehr schon auf, da ich mich für den Ausdruck entschuldigt habe, aber es hat sich eben um typische Genres gehandelt, für die man viel Zeit aufbringen muss und die man entweder alleine, oder online gegen andere spielt. 
Schlecht geredet habe ich damit gar nichts und wäre auch noch merkwürdig, da ich zumindest noch SC2 hier rum stehen habe. 


McRoll schrieb:


> Geh mal auf PC Master Race - A fourth of a million and growing!. Die führen dort schön vor, wie man mit 500-600€ Einsatz bessere Technik als bei Konsolen zusammenschraubt. Wieso kommst du eigentlich mit Dualcore? Jeder halbwegs ernsthafte Spieler hat zumindest nen AMD Phenom X4 oder sowas in der Art. Alles darunter sind irgendwelche Office - PC's die halt noch n bisschen zum Spielen taugen, also nimmt man das mit. Wenn das so Standard wäre, dann behaupte ich dass die PS 3 und Xbox 360 auch noch Standard sind.


Letztes Jahr hatte der durchschnittliche PC-Gamer laut Steam einen Dualcore und eine 560, aber die haben seit dem sicher alle aufgerüstet. 
Dass man für 500-600€ einen guten PC bekommt, weiß ich, da ich selbst auf SteamOS warte und dann wahrscheinlich wieder basteln werde, aber sicher nichts mit ATX, denn das ist, außer für Wakü-User, eher was für Noobs. ^^


McRoll schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp, man kann bei Rechnern jedes Eingabegerät anschließen. Bei Konsolen eher unüblich, da musst fast alles mit Gamepad spielen.


Ich kann auch auf der PS3 mit Maus und Tastatur spielen, so what?


McRoll schrieb:


> Ja, weil durch die Zusammenlegung von den Lagern man sich auf den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner Konsole einigen muss, da kommt eben Rotz raus.


Nö, da gute Grafik beim PC ja so günstig ist und PCler für gute Games gerne mehr zahlen (zumindest sind es mit dir und Bobi schon mal zwei), muss man sich auf keinen Nenner einigen. 


McRoll schrieb:


> Statt Innovation kann man sich auch mit Evolution zufriedengeben, wenn beides nicht funktioniert. Evolution wird durch Konsolen gebremst. Merkst du eigentlich auch dass ich Nintendo extra außen vor lasse (weil dies besser machen) und nur Xbone und PS 4 anspreche? Konzentrier dich darauf.


Lies nicht zwischen den Zeilen. ^^
Nintendo habe ich nur erwähnt, weil sie so ziemlich die Einzigen sind, die öfter mal was Innovatives bringen. 
Der PC ist genauso "innovativ" wie die Konsolen, da überall ziemlich viel Müll kommt, egal ob exklusiv oder nicht. 


McRoll schrieb:


> Ich bin in der Tat anspruchsvoll was Computerspiele angeht, ja. Das kommt normalerweise von allein wenn man länger dabei ist. Manche bleiben halt irgendwo hängen und verlangen nichts besseres, aber sollte das der Standard und gemeinsamer Nenner sein? Sollte man sich jetzt daran orientieren?
> 
> Ich mein, ich schau mir lieber nen guten Spielfilm an als das Mittagsprogramm auf RTL II ... gibt ja trotzdem genug die sich sowas reinziehen... aber die beeinflussen sich nicht gegenseitig, wenn das bei PC und Konsole auch so wär, dann wäre alles fein.


Und damit hätten wir das Problem:
Hätten sich die PCler nie die ganzen Mainstream-AAA-Games für den PC gekauft, wären sie dort auch nicht, oder zumindest kaum vorhanden, also gib bitte denen die Schuld. 


McRoll schrieb:


> Die Konsolen sind auf einem Lügengebilde entstanden und vermarktet worden. Jeder hier hat doch das Marketinggesabbel gelesen, man hat sie doch entwickelt, damit sie PCs leistunggsmäßig zerstören. Sieht man ja was rumgekommen ist bisher. Dazu fehlendes Wissen, Ignoranz und Faulheit der typischen Konsolenspieler, die gar nicht wissen wie es ist, auf einem PC zu spielen. Dann der hohe Prozentsatz der unter 18 Jährigen, die kein eigenes Geld verdienen und Mami will keinen Spielerechner kaufen. Dann noch ein gehässigtes Kommentar der Masterrace und schon kommt Neid und Wut auf und man will "sein" System verteidigen weil man sich persönlich angegriffen fühlt. Tief im Inneren will man auch nicht zugeben dass man sich hat hypen lassen und sucht krampfhaft Rechtfertigung und Vorteile die es gar nicht gibt. Ist nur menschlich, gibts so in allen Lebenslagen.


Und du hast dir für ein paar gute Games einen teureren PC gekauft, also hast du dich von der Herrenrasse hypen lassen und willst es nicht zugeben. 
Wenn es nicht so ist und du genug Gute Games hast, ergibt deine Jammerei absolut keinen Sinn, denn dann haben Konsolen nicht wirklich viel Einfluss auf den PC. 
Und was in Zukunft für den PC alles an Games kommt, liegt an den PClern selbst, denn die entscheiden mit ihrem Kaufverhalten und nicht die Konsoleros, die sich die Games für eine andere Plattform kaufen. 


McRoll schrieb:


> Nochmal Star Citizen, weils einfach so ein gutes Beispiel ist. Im Originaltrailer hat Chris davon gesprochen dass das Spiel exklusiv für den PC entwickelt werden soll. Sah auch entsprechend geil aus. Wie das Geld danach nur so geflossen ist. Gibt wohl doch genug Leute die kein Bock mehr auf Konsolen haben.


Unter welchem Paragraph finde ich denn das Gesetz, dass man neben Star Citizen nicht auch auf Konsolen zocken darf? 


McRoll schrieb:


> Kinguin, das Problem bei deiner Argumentation ist, du sagst einfach "nein, ihr gewinnt nix, Stagnation bleibt bestehen, Konsolen nicht schuld usw", aber du erbringst kein Beweis oder Beispiel um deine Argumente zu untermauern. Du sagst einfach "das ist so", und man soll dir glauben. Ich versuch zumindest meine Argumente mit irgendwas zu untermauern.


Ja, du versuchst...


McRoll schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, mit reiner Rechenpower kann man zumindest mal ein aufwendiges Spiel erschaffen, wenn man schon keine neuen Ideen hat. Ich bring jetzt nochmal ein Beispiel aus dem Rennspielgenre. Da gibts eine neue Engine, die gerade entwickelt wird : beamng.com - About
> Die simuliert extrem überzeugend eine Verformung der Karosserie und Schäden an allen Teilen des Autos. Das schaut dermaßen echt aus, dass man glaubt man sehe einen realen Crashtest vor sich. Sowas erkauft man sich mit Rechenleistung. Das ist keine Innovation, sondern Physik und Rechenleistung und Liebe zum Detail.


Und läuft alles locker auf einem günstigen PC mit vielleicht noch 4K dazu...
Das kostet alles Geld und das wollen viele nicht bezahlen. #dealwithit


McRoll schrieb:


> Sowas macht einfach mehr Spaß als würde man ein paar vorberechnete Deformationen programmieren und fertig, wie das bei den meisten Rennspielen geschieht. Spaß mit Rechenleistung erkauft. Wir wären schon viel weiter, wenn man nicht dauernd ein Klotz am Bein mitschleppen würde. Das gilt für alle Genres, bevor man sich wieder an diesem Besipiel aufhängt.


Ihr wäret wegen 11 Millionen WOWlern und den ganzen F2Plern ziemlich dort, wo ihr jetzt seid. 

Da ich aber nicht auf 3rdPerson Racer stehe, interessiert mich die Deformation des Autos eigentlich gar nicht. 


McRoll schrieb:


> Und wegen Star Citizen - doch, ich glaube daran dass Leute auch für andere Spiele viel zahlen würden. Wenn das Spiel entsprechend gut und aufwendig designed würde, das muss man halt schaffen. Es gibt aus jedem Genre Enthusiasten, die ihre jeweiligen bekannten Entwicklerstudios und Leute haben, nicht nur Weltraumfans. Das Geld ist schon da, nur es muss sich auch lohnen. Andere Kickstarterprojekte haben ja auch gut was eingenommen.


Da ich diese Diskussion hier im Forum schon seit 5 Jahren führe und immer wieder der günstigere Preis für Games eines der Hauptargumente für den PC ist, kann ich wohl ziemlich sicher sagen, dass du mehr als falsch liegst.


----------



## McRoll (16. Oktober 2014)

Das mit dem Preis ist so, man muss nur das Interesse der Käuferschaft wecken, der Rest kommt von allein. Im Moment wollen die Leute nicht viel Geld ausgeben, weil es in letzter Zeit auch nichts gab, was einem die Kinnlade runter klappen lassen hat. Sequels und Altbewährtes wohin man schaut. Zur Zeit würd ich auch nix kaufen wollen, noch interessiert mich irgendwas brennend.

Früher aber gab es z.B. Meilensteine, wegen denen jeder aufgerüstet hat weil man es unbedingt haben wollte. Rogue Squadron von Lucas Arts z.B. hat maßgeblich zur Verbreitung von CD- Laufwerken beigetragen, weil das Spiel damals grafisch jeden umgehauen hat. Da hats wohl kein solches Gewhine gegeben... oder man hat eben in den sauren Apfel gebissen.

Es ist immer die kleine Gruppe von Enthusiasten, die mehr fordert und damit die grafische Entwicklung vorantreibt. Letzten Endes nutzt das jedem was, die Hersteller verdienen Geld mit Hardwareverkäufen, der Konsument bekommt geile Technik präsentiert. Wenn sich jeder mit dem Status Quo begnügen würde, würden wir heute immer noch mit Pentiums und TNT 2 rumsitzen. Die Entwicklung hat nunmal seinen Preis und wenn man darauf verzichtet, spielt man eben in 10 Jahren COD 37 Ultra Future Warfare, das im Vergleich zu heute 5 neue Effekte und etwas schärfere Texturen hat.

Diese Enthusiasten kommen aber nunmal fast ausschließlich aus dem PC -Lager. Anstatt gegen uns zu wettern, sollte man auch als Konsolenspieler gut überlegen, ob man jahrelang immer nur dieselbe Grütze vorgesetzt bekommen will. Anstatt seine Konsole zwanghaft zu verteidigen, einfach mal zugeben dass diese Generation missglückt ist und für das nächste Mal was Besseres von den Herstellern fordern und vielleicht mal nen Hunderter mehr als Anschaffungskosten einplanen. Jeder gewinnt.


----------



## aloha84 (16. Oktober 2014)

Warum ist die Generation missglückt?
Das kann man selbst technisch betrachtet noch abschließen gar nicht beurteilen.....wenn in 3 Jahren die Spiele auf den Konsolen immer noch so aussehen wie die Launch-Titel, kann man drüber reden. Jetzt ist das noch zu früh.
Die nächste Konsolen-Generation kommt frühestens in 6-8 Jahren --> WENN man dann nicht sogar schon in Richtung Streaming-Diensten geht...das wäre übrigens auch der Anfang vom Ende der Gaming-PCs.
Ich persönlich bin mit meinem PC + WiiU vollkommen ausreichend bedient, wirkliche Exklusiv-Hämmer bei PS4 + XBoxO gibt es auch noch nicht....Obwohl so ein Last Guardian oder Gran Turismo wäre mal wieder was, dass mich Richtung PS4 lenken könnte.


----------



## Yakimandu (16. Oktober 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Warum ist die Generation missglückt?
> Das kann man selbst technisch betrachtet noch abschließen gar nicht beurteilen.....



Man kann schon jetzt sehr gut abschätzen wohin die Reise geht. Nämlich nirgendwo mehr hin. Es ist alles erschlossen. Die Architektur ist nicht mehr so kompliziert und exotisch wie früher oft Konsolen waren. Da ist schon sehr früh das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht. Die Hardware ist auch für den Anspruch den PS4 und XBone haben, nämlich super Next-Gen High-End Grafik PC Ersatz zu sein einfach viel zu schwach und wenn man dann noch mitbekommt, dass einige Entwickler sich vom 1080p@60fps Standard abwenden, dann kann man das ganze einfach nicht mehr ernst nehmen.
So eine Konsolengeneration legt eine Entwicklungsbremse ein. 

Wenn man die mittlerweile 10 Seiten Diskussion auch nur ansatzweiser versucht hätte zu verstehen müsste man solche Fragen gar nicht mehr stellen. 
Genau dieser Punkt wurde hier bis zum Erbrechen durchgekaut. Aber die Leute die jetzt diese beiden Konsolen kaufen wollen es wohl nicht verstehen.

Ihr investiert in eine geschlossene Plattform ohne Potential , ohne großartige Exclusivspiele die sich vom PC Lineup sonderlich abheben und dann müsst ihr auch noch Onlinegebühren bezahlen.
Das muss jedem der für XBone/PS4 Geld raus wirft klar sein. Sowas sollte man einfach nicht unterstützen.


----------



## aloha84 (16. Oktober 2014)

Yakimandu schrieb:


> Ihr investiert in eine geschlossene Plattform *ohne Potential* , *ohne großartige Exclusivspiele* die sich vom PC Lineup sonderlich abheben und dann müsst ihr auch noch Onlinegebühren bezahlen.
> Das muss jedem der für XBone/PS4 Geld raus wirft klar sein. Sowas sollte man einfach nicht unterstützen.


 
Und du hast den heißen Draht zu MS + Sony und weißt, dass sie keine "großartigen Exclusivspiele" in der Pipeline haben?

Zum technischen muss man nicht mehr viel schreiben, 1080@60 wird vermutlich leider eine Randerscheinung bleiben, aber "gute Grafik" besteht aus mehr, als der bloßen Bildqualität.

Ich bleib dabei, man spricht sich in 3-4 Jahren nochmal, und urteilt dann.


----------



## Yakimandu (16. Oktober 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Und du hast den heißen Draht zu MS + Sony und weißt, dass sie keine "großartigen Exclusivspiele" in der Pipeline haben?
> 
> Zum technischen muss man nicht mehr viel schreiben, 1080@60 wird vermutlich leider eine Randerscheinung bleiben, aber "gute Grafik" besteht aus mehr, als der bloßen Bildqualität.
> 
> Ich bleib dabei, man spricht sich in 3-4 Jahren nochmal, und urteilt dann.



Dann sollte man auch dann erst über den kauf von PS4/XBone nachdenken. Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt sind die beiden das Geld nicht wert.


----------



## RavionHD (16. Oktober 2014)

Ich gehöre auch zur Elite der glorious PC Gaming Masterrace (), jedoch benutze ich auch Konsolen, bis heute spiele ich GTAV auf der Xbox 360, und auch mein Nintendo 3DS wird oft benutzt weil es klasse Nintendo Spiele gibt.
Die Nintendo Wii U bzw. fast alle Nintendo Geräte sind die einzigen Plattformen die ich als Konsole auch sehr mag, einfach weil sie sich aus dem PC Geschäft komplett raushalten und komplett ihr eigenes Ding machen, ihre eigenen tollen Spiele, während Sony und Microsoft ständig den PC als Spieleplattform wegdrängen wollen mit Downgrade, 30 Frames und co.

Während Playstation 4 und Xbox One nur Low End PC's sind macht Nintendo ihr eigenes Ding, sie produzieren die besten Spiele und halten sich aus dem anderen Geschäft raus, das neue Zelda wird ein Spiel welches ich mir garantiert im Bundle mit der Wii U holen werde.


----------



## Kinguin (16. Oktober 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> Das mit dem Preis ist so, man muss nur das Interesse der Käuferschaft wecken, der Rest kommt von allein. Im Moment wollen die Leute nicht viel Geld ausgeben, weil es in letzter Zeit auch nichts gab, was einem die Kinnlade runter klappen lassen hat. Sequels und Altbewährtes wohin man schaut. Zur Zeit würd ich auch nix kaufen wollen, noch interessiert mich irgendwas brennend.
> 
> Früher aber gab es z.B. Meilensteine, wegen denen jeder aufgerüstet hat weil man es unbedingt haben wollte. Rogue Squadron von Lucas Arts z.B. hat maßgeblich zur Verbreitung von CD- Laufwerken beigetragen, weil das Spiel damals grafisch jeden umgehauen hat. Da hats wohl kein solches Gewhine gegeben... oder man hat eben in den sauren Apfel gebissen.
> 
> ...


 
Ich gebs auf ,missglückte Gen ? von den Verkaufzahlen her ist diese Konsole die beste Gen (und nein dein Argument um das angebliche Marketinggesabbel interessiert mich nicht)
Darüber reden wir nochmal am Ende dieser Gen - Technik allein bestimmt nicht gute Spiele 
die ps3 hatten nen missglückten Launch,trotzdem ist sie ne suoer Konsole gewesen mit zahlreichen guten Titeln,wenn sie eben den Geschmack treffen

Als nächstes ,soso man soll also HighEnd Produkte entwickeln und auf gut Glück hoffen,dass der Käufer interesse hat ,und dementsprechend mehr in Hardware investiert ?
Sry aber der Enthuaistenmarkt ist recht klein,selbst bei den Pclern und selbst davon sind nicht alle bereit soviel zu zahlen - was soll der Entwickler machen,wenn sie nen HighEnd Spiel auf den Markt bringen und es sich nicht rentiert ? Pleite gehen ? So nen risiko wagt keiner

Wenn aber StarCitizien es schafft,Zeichen zu setzen dann vllt 
So ist deine Denkweise wunschdenken - die Menschen,die viel zahlen fürs Gaming,sind eine Minderheit 
Klar wollen alle das Beste,zahlen tut davon aber nur nen Bruchteil
Wie bereits erwähnt,wenn das was du sagst wirklich stimmen würde - warum hats noch kein Studio wirklich versucht ? 
Ausserdem ist gute Technik keine Garantie,dass es innovativ ist noch das es nen Kassenschlager ist - siehe Crysis damals 
Deine Behauptung fusst im Grunde nur auf der Vergangenheit sowie deinem Glauben,dass es so sein könnte

Grade Titel wie LoL zeigen ja,dass es viel besser ist Hardwarenanforderungen gering zu halten,aufs Gameplay zu setzen und eben Dinge wie ein faires F2P Modell zu nutzen ,wie bereits gesagt der Grossteil der Menschen will es simpel und günstig,aber eben mit viel Spass halt

ps: Nochmal du schreibst nur aus der Sicht eines Pclers,es gibt genug Pcler die gegen die Konsole wettern,statt einfach Konsole Konsole sein zu lassen
Und trotzdem heisst es die Konsolenspieler,die gegen den Pc wettern
Die Konsolenspieler hier sind nebenbei Muliplattformer


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. Oktober 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> Das mit dem Preis ist so, man muss nur das Interesse der Käuferschaft wecken, der Rest kommt von allein. Im Moment wollen die Leute nicht viel Geld ausgeben, weil es in letzter Zeit auch nichts gab, was einem die Kinnlade runter klappen lassen hat. Sequels und Altbewährtes wohin man schaut. Zur Zeit würd ich auch nix kaufen wollen, noch interessiert mich irgendwas brennend.
> 
> Früher aber gab es z.B. Meilensteine, wegen denen jeder aufgerüstet hat weil man es unbedingt haben wollte. Rogue Squadron von Lucas Arts z.B. hat maßgeblich zur Verbreitung von CD- Laufwerken beigetragen, weil das Spiel damals grafisch jeden umgehauen hat. Da hats wohl kein solches Gewhine gegeben... oder man hat eben in den sauren Apfel gebissen.
> 
> ...


Das mit den günstigeren Spielen ist seit Jahren ein Hauptargument vieler PCler, aber vielleicht kam ja seit Jahren kein gutes PC-Game. 
Auf gut Glück wird dir aber niemand etwas entwickeln, das nur auf wenigen Rechnern gut läuft, außer es wird über Crowdfunding finanziert, aber dann ist es ja schon bezahlt. 

Rebel Assault hat die Verkäufe von CD-Laufwerken angekurbelt. 
Der Teil mit den Speeder Bikes war aber stressig. ^^
Die Produktionen waren damals aber nicht so teuer wie heute, weswegen ein kleinerer Kundenkreis ausreichte. 

Nö, die Konkurrenz treibt die grafische Entwicklung an. 
Nvidia will besser sein als AMD, Sony will besser sein als MS,...
Die müssen immer wieder mal neue und bessere Hardware bringen, damit sie weiterhin Gewinne machen, denn sonst ist der Markt gesättigt. 

Ich komme nicht mal auf der PS3 mit dem Zocken nach, da ich so viele interessante Spiele finde und ich zocke kaum AAA Games. 
Ist mir aber egal, da ich Games auf Vorrat kaufe, weswegen ich auch mehrere Plattformen habe. 


Yakimandu schrieb:


> Man kann schon jetzt sehr gut abschätzen wohin die Reise geht. Nämlich nirgendwo mehr hin. Es ist alles erschlossen. Die Architektur ist nicht mehr so kompliziert und exotisch wie früher oft Konsolen waren. Da ist schon sehr früh das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht. Die Hardware ist auch für den Anspruch den PS4 und XBone haben, nämlich super Next-Gen High-End Grafik PC Ersatz zu sein einfach viel zu schwach und wenn man dann noch mitbekommt, dass einige Entwickler sich vom 1080p@60fps Standard abwenden, dann kann man das ganze einfach nicht mehr ernst nehmen.
> So eine Konsolengeneration legt eine Entwicklungsbremse ein.
> 
> Wenn man die mittlerweile 10 Seiten Diskussion auch nur ansatzweiser versucht hätte zu verstehen müsste man solche Fragen gar nicht mehr stellen.
> ...


Werde ich aber machen, da es auf der PS4 wieder so wie auf der PS3 sein wird, denn viele meiner Games gibt es eben nicht für den PC. 
Bei der kleinen Auswahl an guten Games bei der PS4 gebe ich dir aber Recht, denn viel ist noch nicht da, kommt aber noch und außer Resogun fällt mir auch nichts Gutes ein, was exklusiv ist. 
Dort tut sich auch bei der Indieszene mehr als bei AAA Games und mit JapanGames sieht es noch traurig aus. 

Die Onlinegebühren bei Sony gehen mit den Leasinggames durch PS+ Hand in Hand und da ich schon PS3 und Vita habe, bekomme ich auf drei Plattformen Games und das für 50€ oder weniger pro Jahr. Extrem teuer...

Was du aber nach den 10 Seiten anscheinend nicht verstehst ist das, dass die PCler ihren Multiplattformmarkt selbst geschaffen haben. 
Entwickler entwickeln nur auf Plattformen, wo auch ein Markt vorhanden ist (gekaufte Titel außen vor) und hätten sich die PCler nicht ständig die Ports gekauft, gäbe es sie auf dem PC auch nicht, aber da sind dann sicher wieder die Konsolen Schuld dran. 

Die Entwicklungsbremse sind also die PCler selbst, da viele nicht aufrüsten wollen und/oder sich die ganzen Ports kaufen, aber wer will die Schuldigen schon in den eigenen Reihen suchen. 


Bobi schrieb:


> Ich gehöre auch zur Elite der glorious PC Gaming Masterrace


Nö, du bist Wiener. 
Grüße aus NÖ.


----------



## Onkeldieter (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich spiele nun auch schon knapp 20 Jahre und denke das die Konsolen einfach eine bremse sind. 
Die Sprünge von der Grafik allein waren damals einfach um einiges höher wie sie heute sind. Klar kann das auch an der Technik an sich liegen. Aber meines Erachtens nicht in dem Ausmaß. 
Ich denke wenn es keine Konsolen geben würde würden die Leute einen PC haben mit dem sie spielen. 
War doch damals nix anderes. Es gab praktisch nur nen PC, Ahnung hatte ich auch keine davon, komisch gespielt hab ich trotzdem drauf. 
Auch wenn es gewagt geschrieben ist, die Konsole spiegelt das doch toll wider. 
Ich will einfach, ich will billig, keinen Bock mich mit was auseinander zusetzen. So rennt doch die Hälfte der Menschen in allen belangen rum. 
Zum anderen hieß es am Anfang doch das die Konsolen alles grafikmäßig in den Boden stampfen. Da ham alle laut gebrüllt, nun ruft keiner mehr danach und es kommen die alten Argumente von anno sonstwas. Außerdem sitzen sie nun alle wieder 35m vom TV entfernt und man sieht es ja nicht. 
Jetzt bashen se sich gegenseitig welche Konsole ein Hauch besser bei 30fps aussieht. 
Muss jeder für sich selbst wissen mit was er spielt. 
Nur warum spielen wir denn zum Beispiel das 50.aufgewärmte Cod? 
Weil es sich doch jedes Jahr hervorragend auf der Konsole verkauft und Geld einspielt. 
Ich hab es jetzt nicht im Kopf, aber in dem Ausmaß war es früher nicht in Sachen Evolution in gameplay und Grafik. 
Für Verbesserungen bin ich aber immer offen!


----------



## Yakimandu (17. Oktober 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Die Entwicklungsbremse sind also die PCler selbst, da viele nicht aufrüsten wollen und/oder sich die ganzen Ports kaufen, aber wer will die Schuldigen schon in den eigenen Reihen suchen.


 
Das ist doch völliger quatsch die schlechten Portierungen kommen doch daher, das Spiele die ursprünglich vom PC stammen von Konsolenspielern gefordert werden, die zu dumm und zu faul sind einen richtigen PC zu holen und dann kommt der PC Spieler und sagt hey ich will meine Genres wieder auf meiner Plattform haben und bekommt nen beschissenen Port dahingeschissen damit der Konsolenspieler mit seiner 30fps Möhre nicht neidisch wird oder weil die Entwickler zu faul sind es richtig zu machen.

Man kann sich ja entweder durch diese negative Entwicklung lenken lassen, zu Konsolen wie PS4 und XBone wechseln und seine gehypte 30fps Gurke feiern (was du ja anscheinend mit begeisterung tust) oder schlechte Portierungen und die entsprechenden Konsolen boykottieren wie hier von den reinen PC Spielern gefordert wird.


----------



## Mulgrim (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe ne ps4 und nen gaming PC und bin sehr zufrieden da es vieles gibt, was mir an beiden Plattformen gefällt.


----------



## MOD6699 (17. Oktober 2014)

Yakimandu schrieb:


> Das ist doch völliger quatsch die schlechten Portierungen kommen doch daher, das Spiele die ursprünglich vom PC stammen von Konsolenspielern gefordert werden, die zu dumm und zu faul sind einen richtigen PC zu holen



Sorry aber das ist mir zu einfach. Das würde ja bedeuten die Entwickler entwickeln alles für die Konsolen weil dumme Leute einfach mehr Geld haben? In welche Welt haben denn dumme Leute mehr geld als schlaue? Es liegt einfach daran das Konsolennutzer mehr Geld ausgeben für Spiele. Und so wie die Entwicklung zeigt muss das sehr viel mehr Geld sein! Ansonsten wäre die Entwicklung ja nicht Richtung Konsolenport gegangen sondern die ganzen Games würden vom PC auf die Konsole geportet werden..


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Oktober 2014)

Yakimandu schrieb:


> Das ist doch völliger quatsch die schlechten Portierungen kommen doch daher, das Spiele die ursprünglich vom PC stammen von Konsolenspielern gefordert werden, die zu dumm und zu faul sind einen richtigen PC zu holen und dann kommt der PC Spieler und sagt hey ich will meine Genres wieder auf meiner Plattform haben und bekommt nen beschissenen Port dahingeschissen damit der Konsolenspieler mit seiner 30fps Möhre nicht neidisch wird oder weil die Entwickler zu faul sind es richtig zu machen.
> 
> Man kann sich ja entweder durch diese negative Entwicklung lenken lassen, zu Konsolen wie PS4 und XBone wechseln und seine gehypte 30fps Gurke feiern (was du ja anscheinend mit begeisterung tust) oder schlechte Portierungen und die entsprechenden Konsolen boykottieren wie hier von den reinen PC Spielern gefordert wird.


Dann dürften sich PCler aber nur über schlecht portierte Shooter beschweren, denn andere PC-Genres wie Strategie, Adventures, MMOs, MOBAs, Simulatoren,... haben es nicht wirklich auf die Konsolen geschafft. 
Die anderen Genres gibt es schon seit Jahrzehnten für die Konsolen und wurden auf den PC gebracht. 

Und wo hype ich die aktuellen Konsolen?
Wenn du mir nicht folgen kannst, musst du nicht auf meine Beiträge eingehen, denn ich habe und werde nie behaupten, dass Konsolen besser als PCs sind. 
Nur sind die PCler selbst Schuld wenn sie sich die schlechten Ports kaufen, denn damit zeigt man ja den Entwicklern, dass dort ein Markt vorhanden ist und dafür können Konsoleros gar nichts. 

Das wäre so, als wenn man einem Veganer die Schuld gibt, dass man wegen Burgern und Pommes fett geworden ist. 
Als Konsolero könnte ich mich aber über die ganzen Mainstream-Noobs beschweren, die sich anspruchslose Games kaufen, denn die zocken auf einer von mir genutzten Plattform. 

Und noch ein Beispiel, damit du verstehst, wie es ist:
Die Wii wäre für Adventures sehr gut geeignet, da man sie mit der WiiMote bequem steuern kann und diese Titel grafisch nicht so anspruchsvoll sind. Ich hab das bei Geheimakte Tunguska probiert und es lief sehr gut. 
Blöderweise kamen aber nur eine Hand voll Adventures raus, da sie auf der Wii kaum jemand gekauft hat, weswegen dort also kein Markt dafür vorhanden war. 
Kein Markt => keine Games

CasualGames gab es dafür im Überfluss weil sie auch entsprechend gekauft wurden. 
Markt vorhanden => Games vorhanden


Wenn sich jetzt viele PCler die schlechten Ports kaufen:
Markt vorhanden => Games vorhanden

Und wo sind jetzt die Konsolen daran Schuld, dass sich PCler schlechte Ports kaufen?
Wollt ihr euch selbst für unmündig erklären?
Hier wird immer schön erzählt, wie viele tolle Games es doch für den PC gibt, also wo ist das Problem?
Einfach diese ganzen Games zocken und weniger jammern, denn Konsoleros sind nicht für das Kaufverhalten von PClern verantwortlich.


----------



## Kinguin (17. Oktober 2014)

Onkeldieter schrieb:


> Ich spiele nun auch schon knapp 20 Jahre und denke das die Konsolen einfach eine bremse sind.
> Die Sprünge von der Grafik allein waren damals einfach um einiges höher wie sie heute sind. Klar kann das auch an der Technik an sich liegen. Aber meines Erachtens nicht in dem Ausmaß.
> Ich denke wenn es keine Konsolen geben würde würden die Leute einen PC haben mit dem sie spielen.
> War doch damals nix anderes. Es gab praktisch nur nen PC, Ahnung hatte ich auch keine davon, komisch gespielt hab ich trotzdem drauf.
> ...



Das Problem ist früher kann man nicht mit heute vergleichen
Was du kritisierst ist eher,dass Gaming Mainstream geworden ist ^^
Damals hat nur ein kleiner Kreis an Leuten gezockt,heutzutage ist es für viele ein Hobby zum Zeitvertreib oder zum Abschalten
Das kann man negativ aber auch positiv sehen
Früher hat es ausgereicht,wenn ein kleiner Kundenkreis den Titel gekauft hat,heute braucht man schon wesentlich mehr Käufer 
und nein,dass ist nicht den Marketing alleine verschuldet 

Ergo werden Spiele für die Masse zugänglicher gemacht,gleichzeitig aber fährt man mehr Gewinn,wodurch aufwendigere Produkte möglich sind
Ich persönlich sehe aber nicht nur Einheitsbrei auf dem Markt,es gibt noch genügend Abwechslung nur sind halt Titel mit einer niedrigen Käuferschicht immer ein Risiko für Publisher,daher werden diese auch nicht aufwendig bzw gar nicht produziert 
Was Grafik anbetrifft,es fehlen einfach die Käufer für jährliche Sprünge,man kann nicht jährlich Titel raushauen,die aufwendig in der Produktion sind,aber auch gleichzeitig nur meistens eine geringe Käuferschicht ansprechen 
Und was Innovation betrifft,ich selber zocke seit grade mal 10 Jahren,und ich bin schon mittlerweile bei nem Punkt,wo ich nur noch schwer zu beeindrucken bin
Es ist halt so,irgendwann wird alles mal langweilig,dann braucht man vllt nen neues Hobby 
Das gilt aber auch für den Pc,auch dort machen der jährliche Einheitsbrei genug Gewinn,wieso sonst werden Titel dort rausgebracht?

Und zu guter letzt,ok sagen wir es gebe keine Konsolen 
Dann wechseln diese Leute am Pc und dann ? ^^ der Großteil der Gamer bleibt dann auf den 500€ Pcs sitzen und hat keine Lust aufzurüsten
Es ist halt nicht deren Hobby sich mit sowas auseinanderzusetzen,wer weiss,ob die überhaupt nen vernünftigen Gaming Pc kaufen?
Und in welcher Preisklasse eben?
Klar will man immer das Beste,aber dann kauft es auch keiner wieder,wenns zu teuer ist -menschliches Problem:viele wollen es einfach und günstig zugleich
Nur kann man Leute das vorwerfen,dass sie keine Lust haben sich mit PC Gaming auseinander zusetzen ?
Ich denke nicht,zwar bin ich auch mit COD und Co unzufrieden,aber ich finde auch noch ab und zu Gutes auf dem Markt


----------



## McRoll (17. Oktober 2014)

Es gibt auf jeder Plattform Leute die mit anspruchslosen Spielchen  zufrieden sind und diese auch kaufen. Die kannst du auf beiden Seiten  der Gleichung rausstreichen, denn die sind zu gleichen Teilen vertreten.  Hier werden gerne Steam - Statistiken as Indikator für die Anzahl der  Computerspieler genannt - was glaubst du eigentlich wie viele Millionen  Computerspieler es gibt, die sich nie bei Steam angemeldet haben? Das  ist der Großteil dieser Casuals. Die nehmen ohnehin alles, was denen vorgesetzt wird. Diese Leute haben kaum bis keine Ansprüche an ein Spiel, warum soll man diese Zielgruppe verteidigen? Denen ist das doch eh egal, das bekommen die gar nicht mit.

Der PC ist im Vergleich zur Konsole eine Plattform wo sich Spieler jeder  Klasse tummeln, das reicht vom Familienvater der einmal die Woche die  Kiste für ne halbe Stunde Daddeln anschmeißt, bis zum Suchti, der sich  den PC vor einer Kloschüssel aufgebaut hat und sich intravenös ernährt. 

Bei der Konsole ist der Anteil der Casuals und "anspruchsloseren" Spieler höher, denn falls ein Spieler nach und nach zum Enthusiasten wird und anspruchsvollere Spiele fordert, wird der automatisch irgendwann zum PC abwandern, das ist einfach ein logischer Schritt. Das war bei mir auch der Fall gewesen, meine Computerspielkarriere hab ich auf dem Super Nintendo begonnen, dann zur PS1 gewechselt und dann kam der PC. Natürliche Entwicklung halt. 

Wir sind hier in einem Computerforum für Enthusiasten. Daher lege ich auch verstärkt Wert auf diese Gruppe und meine Argumentation bezieht sich darauf, ich verteidige hier mein Hobby. Wenn ich meine Interessen nie zu Sprache bringe, werde ich mein Hobby ad acta legen müssen, wenn sich die jetzt abzeichnende Entwicklung verstärkt. Ich als anspruchsvoller Computerspieler bin in der Unterzahl, daher muss ich mich hören lassen. Du wirst mich nie dazu bringen können, einfach mit dem zufrieden zu sein was man mir derzeit hinwirft, ich muss mir die Perlen aus dem Haufen von Schrott rauspicken. Ich hätt aber gerne mehr gute Spiele.

Ich predige auch immer allen, die sollen sich gefälligst Spiele kaufen anstatt zu raubkopieren und Mist in den Regalen liegen zu lassen, außerdem Entwickler zu unterstützen, die was Gescheites auf die Beine stellen wollen. Obs bei den Leuten ankommt, ist mehr als fraglich, ist halt so. 

Eine Sache will mir einfach nicht in den Kopf. Es gibt hier User, die sind mit den neuen Konsolen zufrieden, ok, hab ich kapiert. Aber warum zum Teufel verteidigt ihr die Hersteller und die Publisher? Was gewinnt ihr dadurch? Es kann sich für euch doch nur auszahlen, wenn man denen ein bisschen in den Arsch tritt und sie zwingt sich mehr anzustrengen. Wollt ihr keine besseren Spiele? Wollt ihr ewig immer und immer wieder die selbe aufgewärmte Kacke zocken? 

Wenn sich die PC - und Konsolenspieler gemeinsam hinstellen und bessere Technik fordern, dann zahlt sich das doch für jeden aus! Wie kann man sich allen Ernstes hinstellen und einfach alle Marketinglügen mit offenen Händen empfangen? Ich les gerne mal in Reddit herum, da gibts jeden Tag neue Zitate aus diversen Konsolen - und anderen Foren, was man da für Leute sieht ist haarsträubend. Da werden allen Ernstes 30 statt 60 FPS *verlangt*, weil das besser rüberkommen soll. Woher kommt das wohl? Gehirnwäsche von Ubisoft, die was von cinematic experience labern. Da sind Kinder, die wissen nicht was Bilder pro Sekunde bedeutet, die nie was von Inputlag und Hertz gehört haben, die einfach nur neidisch und dumm sind ... und diese Gruppe verteidigt ihr hier?

Ich glaub manche Leute würden es begrüßen, wenn man denen ins Gesicht scheißt, die würden das auflecken und sich dafür noch bedanken.


----------



## Kinguin (17. Oktober 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> Es gibt auf jeder Plattform Leute die mit anspruchslosen Spielchen  zufrieden sind und diese auch kaufen. Die kannst du auf beiden Seiten  der Gleichung rausstreichen, denn die sind zu gleichen Teilen vertreten.  Hier werden gerne Steam - Statistiken as Indikator für die Anzahl der  Computerspieler genannt - was glaubst du eigentlich wie viele Millionen  Computerspieler es gibt, die sich nie bei Steam angemeldet haben? Das  ist der Großteil dieser Casuals. Die nehmen ohnehin alles, was denen vorgesetzt wird. Diese Leute haben kaum bis keine Ansprüche an ein Spiel, warum soll man diese Zielgruppe verteidigen? Denen ist das doch eh egal, das bekommen die gar nicht mit.
> 
> Der PC ist im Vergleich zur Konsole eine Plattform wo sich Spieler jeder  Klasse tummeln, das reicht vom Familienvater der einmal die Woche die  Kiste für ne halbe Stunde Daddeln anschmeißt, bis zum Suchti, der sich  den PC vor einer Kloschüssel aufgebaut hat und sich intravenös ernährt.
> 
> ...



Achte mal auf deine Wortwahl bitte danke 

1.) Der Anteil der Casuals (was nen blöder Ausdruck) ist höher bei den Konsolen als am Pc ? Schon wieder,only Pcler Sicht 
Das ist falsch,wie man anhand der aktuellen Entwicklung sehen kann,sind f2p Spiele,MMOs usw beliebter denn je auf dem Pc Markt
Sind diese Leute etwa alle HardcoreGamer?
Allein LoL macht eins der größten Umsätze,und ich habe es gespielt ne Zeitlang -gutes Spiel nebenbei - aber auch da tümmeln sich deine sogenannten "Casuals" (wer definiert überhaupt dieses Wort?)
Also hör auf irgendwas zu sagen,was du nicht belegen kannst
Auf Konsolen sind keine Enthuasisten? Wenn du Technik Enthuasisten meinst dann ja,aber auch dort gibt es genug Spiele,die sich mal vom Markt abheben und zwar Gameplay mäßig/Storymäßig

2.)
Sein Hobby verteidigen ? Kannse gerne machen,und man soll sich auch nicht zufrieden geben
Nur in nem Pc Forum erreichst du wie viel mit deinem Gemeckere ?  mach so weiter,dann hören die doch dort oben bestimmt 
Anscheinend prädigst du die Pcler Seite nicht genug,Mist wird trotzdem gekauft,und wenn nicht zum Vollpreis dann für Low in Keyshops
Vllt setzt mal lieber dort an
Bei sowas wie Gaming werde ich nicht zum Prediger und versuche irgendwelchen Leuten "in den Arsch zu treten",um mal deine Worte zu nutzen 
Es gibt Wichtigeres im Leben,und vorallem sehe ich noch genug Abwechslung auf dem Markt und ich bin nicht der Einzige,der das so sieht 
Und es wird immer genug Abwechslung geben,früher war eben nicht alles unbedingt besser

3.)
Eine Sache will mir nicht aus den Kopf gehen,was hast du davon den Konsolen die Schuld in die Schuhe zu schieben und in nem Pc Forum soviel zu schreiben?
Ich will bessere Spiele ja ,aber Konsolen bremsen diese Entwicklung nicht,nicht einmal in technischer Hinscht 
Vllt liegt das am bevorzugten Genre,aber allein die Ps3 bot mir trotz schwächrer Technik genug gute Spiele 
Ich sehe auch nicht,was du mit der selben aufgewärmten Kacke bezeichnest - der GamingMarkt besteht nicht nur aus AC,COD und BF - wie bereits oft erwähnt gibts noch genug gute Titel:
TW,Batman,MGS,DarkSouls,Bioshock,Dishonored usw 

4.)
Erzähl mir jetzt nix von gemeinsam,erst kommst du mit Konsolen bremsen und dann erwartest du ,dass man Hand in Hand geht?
und wow,weil ein paar Idioten glauben,dass 30fps besser sind als 60fps meinse das nimmt Praxis an?
Letzten Endes entscheidet die Mehrheit der Pcler,ob so nen 30fps Lock sich durchsetzt ,und du stellst sie überwiegend als Enthuasisten dar  also wo liegt das Problem?
Die Problem mit dem 30fps Lock auf den Konsolen kann dir egal sein,als Masterrace Anhänger,lass die paar Idioten im Internet das doch glauben


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Oktober 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> Es gibt auf jeder Plattform Leute die mit anspruchslosen Spielchen  zufrieden sind und diese auch kaufen. Die kannst du auf beiden Seiten  der Gleichung rausstreichen, denn die sind zu gleichen Teilen vertreten.  Hier werden gerne Steam - Statistiken as Indikator für die Anzahl der  Computerspieler genannt - was glaubst du eigentlich wie viele Millionen  Computerspieler es gibt, die sich nie bei Steam angemeldet haben? Das  ist der Großteil dieser Casuals. Die nehmen ohnehin alles, was denen vorgesetzt wird. Diese Leute haben kaum bis keine Ansprüche an ein Spiel, warum soll man diese Zielgruppe verteidigen? Denen ist das doch eh egal, das bekommen die gar nicht mit.


Deswegen werden ja Zahlen von Steam genommen, weil die halbwegs brauchbar sind. 


McRoll schrieb:


> Der PC ist im Vergleich zur Konsole eine Plattform wo sich Spieler jeder  Klasse tummeln, das reicht vom Familienvater der einmal die Woche die  Kiste für ne halbe Stunde Daddeln anschmeißt, bis zum Suchti, der sich  den PC vor einer Kloschüssel aufgebaut hat und sich intravenös ernährt.


Sorry, aber das war bis jetzt der größte Blödsinn von dir. 
Es gibt eigene C-Sport Veranstaltungen und sogar Sony will eine eigene League gründen, wofür auch immer. 
Auf Konsolen gibt es ebenfalls von Casuals bis Suchtis alles. 


McRoll schrieb:


> Bei der Konsole ist der Anteil der Casuals und "anspruchsloseren" Spieler höher, denn falls ein Spieler nach und nach zum Enthusiasten wird und anspruchsvollere Spiele fordert, wird der automatisch irgendwann zum PC abwandern, das ist einfach ein logischer Schritt. Das war bei mir auch der Fall gewesen, meine Computerspielkarriere hab ich auf dem Super Nintendo begonnen, dann zur PS1 gewechselt und dann kam der PC. Natürliche Entwicklung halt.


Ok, kommt fast an deine vorige Aussage ran. 
Woher kommen denn Casualgames und F2P?
Auf welcher Plattform waren denn als erstes fix Casualgames vorhanden? *hust*Minesweeper, Solitär*hust*

Ich hab auf dem NES angefangen und war auf etlichen Plattformen inkl. ein paar PCs unterwegs. 
Meinen letzten PC habe ich mir 2008 gekauft und da habe ich für ca. 4000€ nur rumgebastelt. 
Ok, ich habe auch zwei Spiele gestartet und irgendwann habe ich ihn meinem Bruder zu Weihnachten geschenkt. 
Zur Zeit zocke ich nur auf Konsolen. 
Du solltest also nicht von dir auf andere schließen, denn es ist oft eine Geschmacksache, worauf man zockt. 


McRoll schrieb:


> Wir sind hier in einem Computerforum für Enthusiasten. Daher lege ich auch verstärkt Wert auf diese Gruppe und meine Argumentation bezieht sich darauf, ich verteidige hier mein Hobby. Wenn ich meine Interessen nie zu Sprache bringe, werde ich mein Hobby ad acta legen müssen, wenn sich die jetzt abzeichnende Entwicklung verstärkt. Ich als anspruchsvoller Computerspieler bin in der Unterzahl, daher muss ich mich hören lassen. Du wirst mich nie dazu bringen können, einfach mit dem zufrieden zu sein was man mir derzeit hinwirft, ich muss mir die Perlen aus dem Haufen von Schrott rauspicken. Ich hätt aber gerne mehr gute Spiele.


Du verteidigst dein Hobby bei Leuten, die so ziemlich das selbe Hobby haben?
Tja, Herrenrasse eben. 

Und wie sie immer alle anspruchsvoll sein wollen...
Bei etlichen Genres hat sich bis jetzt fast nur die Optik verbessert und wenn das alles an Anspruch ist, was man aufbringen kann, braucht man sich über die Entwicklung nicht wundern. 


McRoll schrieb:


> Ich predige auch immer allen, die sollen sich gefälligst Spiele kaufen anstatt zu raubkopieren und Mist in den Regalen liegen zu lassen, außerdem Entwickler zu unterstützen, die was Gescheites auf die Beine stellen wollen. Obs bei den Leuten ankommt, ist mehr als fraglich, ist halt so.


Naja, der Ton macht halt die Musik. 


McRoll schrieb:


> Eine Sache will mir einfach nicht in den Kopf. Es gibt hier User, die sind mit den neuen Konsolen zufrieden, ok, hab ich kapiert. Aber warum zum Teufel verteidigt ihr die Hersteller und die Publisher? Was gewinnt ihr dadurch? Es kann sich für euch doch nur auszahlen, wenn man denen ein bisschen in den Arsch tritt und sie zwingt sich mehr anzustrengen. Wollt ihr keine besseren Spiele? Wollt ihr ewig immer und immer wieder die selbe aufgewärmte Kacke zocken?


Wer verteidigt hier Hersteller und Publisher?
Liest du schon wieder zwischen den Zeilen?

Und nein, ich will nicht immer die selben Games zocken, weswegen ich mich auch nicht auf eine Plattform beschränken werde und das was ich zocke, läuft auch gut und oft nur auf Konsolen. 


McRoll schrieb:


> Wenn sich die PC - und Konsolenspieler gemeinsam hinstellen und bessere Technik fordern, dann zahlt sich das doch für jeden aus! Wie kann man sich allen Ernstes hinstellen und einfach alle Marketinglügen mit offenen Händen empfangen? Ich les gerne mal in Reddit herum, da gibts jeden Tag neue Zitate aus diversen Konsolen - und anderen Foren, was man da für Leute sieht ist haarsträubend. Da werden allen Ernstes 30 statt 60 FPS *verlangt*, weil das besser rüberkommen soll. Woher kommt das wohl? Gehirnwäsche von Ubisoft, die was von cinematic experience labern. Da sind Kinder, die wissen nicht was Bilder pro Sekunde bedeutet, die nie was von Inputlag und Hertz gehört haben, die einfach nur neidisch und dumm sind ... und diese Gruppe verteidigt ihr hier?
> 
> Ich glaub manche Leute würden es begrüßen, wenn man denen ins Gesicht scheißt, die würden das auflecken und sich dafür noch bedanken.


Hier wird niemand verteidigt und ich weiß nicht, wo das manche immer zu finden glauben. 
Ich hab nur behauptet, dass PC-Gamer selbst Schuld an ihrer Situation sind, denn die haben den Markt mit ihrem Kaufverhalten auf ihrer Plattform so geschaffen. 

Mich hat es auch immer genervt, dass es so viele Casuals auf der Wii gab und deswegen kaum gute Spiele raus kamen, aber was soll's, hab ich mich halt einfach auf die paar guten Games beschränkt.


----------



## McRoll (17. Oktober 2014)

Klar les ich zwischen den Zeilen. Soviel Butthurt wie hier im Spiel ist, zeigt doch dass da nicht rational rangegangen wird sondern mit Emotionen. Wenn man einfach die Fakten miteinander vergleichen würde, gäbs überhaupt keine Diskussionsgrundlage.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Mich hat es auch immer genervt, dass es so viele Casuals auf der Wii gab und deswegen kaum gute Spiele raus kamen, aber was soll's, hab ich mich halt einfach auf die paar guten Games beschränkt.



Hier, genau dieser Satz recht mir. Der drückt genau das aus, was ich schreibe, danke für die Vorlage.

Mich nervts dass es so viele Casuals auf den Konsolen gibt und deswegen kaum gute Spiele rauskommen, aber was soll's, hab ich mich halt einfach auf die paar guten Games auf dem PC beschränkt. Klingt ähnlich, wa?

Ansonsten wird das hier scheinbar immer persönlicher, daher soll sich jeder seine eigene Meinung bilden. Find ich gut dass du alles in einem Satz zusammengefasst hast, alles eine Frage des Standpunkts.


----------



## MOD6699 (17. Oktober 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> Klar les ich zwischen den Zeilen. Soviel Butthurt wie hier im Spiel ist, zeigt doch dass da nicht rational rangegangen wird sondern mit Emotionen. Wenn man einfach die Fakten miteinander vergleichen würde, gäbs überhaupt keine Diskussionsgrundlage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wieso regst du dich dann darüber auf?  Soweit ich micht entsinne warst du es der den Konsoleros fehlendes Hirn vorgeworfen hast. Dass dann eine Gegenreaktion kommt liegt doch in der Natur der Sache.


----------



## Kinguin (17. Oktober 2014)

@ McRoll
Du tust so als ob es nur exklusiv auf den Pc gute Games gibt ,das ist aber Geschmackssache 
Mich reizen fast keine Exklusives auf dem Pc (Starcraft 2,CS Go,LoL - vllt noch StarCitizen bald) 
Auf der Konsole gab es in der LastGen (jetzt nur die Ps3 zB)  allerdings mehr als genug Titel für mich ,die es nicht auf den Pc geschafft haben und die sich von COD/AC abheben zB :
MGS 1-4,KH 1+2,GoW 1-3,Shadow of Colossus,Demon Souls,TLoU,Bayonetta,Vanquish,Okami,FFX,Heavenly Sword usw 
Wie das mit der CurrentGen sein wird ,werde ich noch abwarten müssen

Casuals gibt es zudem auf beiden Seiten,aber wer definiert das Wort CasualGamer überhaupt ? 
Auch so nen Begriff,den jeder etwas anders definiert


----------



## Yakimandu (17. Oktober 2014)

Mir kommt das so vor als wenn von einigen hier nur ein schweigen zu den doch recht offensichtlichen Problemen gefordert wird. Bloß keine Kritik an gar nichts zulassen, alles in Schutz nehmen, Relativierungen über Relativierungen... und wenn ihr soviel wichtigeres im Leben zu tun habt, sowieso nur alles zerstreuen wollt und was die Leute im Internet und in diesem Forum denken eh nicht wichtig ist... wieso schreibt ihr dann so viel?


Ganz ehrlich die aktuelle Konsolengeneration vor allem die XBox One ist nen riesiger Haufen Müll und lebt nur durch den Hype und die Werbung. 
Das kann man auch überall lesen wie sich da die Leute beschweren. Das hatts auch vorher nie gegeben das eine Konsolengeneration so dermaßen schwach war, dass sie die Spieleentwicklung derart ausgebremst hat.
Ich weiß noch als die XBox 360 neu war das war wie nen Mittelklasse bis High End PC. Die PS3 war nen Technologieträger mit dem Prozessor und hatte erstmals Blu-Ray etc.
Tja und die neuen.... Dated on Arrival.
In Zukunft werden die Entwickler deswegen erst gar nicht mehr versuchen schönere Texturen zu zeichnen etc. Lohnt sich ja nicht das was wir jetzt haben ist das absolute Limit der jetzigen Generation. Entweder da kommt in 1-2 Jahren ne PS5 und ne Shit Box Zero oder wer weiß wie das Debakel dann heißen wird oder der Markt und die Spiele stagnieren. 

Die neue Konsolengeneration schafft den Standard nicht und bringt auch nichts neues auf den Tisch. Es sind nur geschlossene Plattformen die einige interessante IPs als Geißel halten.
Sowas sollte den Leuten bewusst werden jeder der sowas unterstützt tut der Spiele Industrie und seinem Hobby auf Dauer keinen gefallen.


----------



## Kinguin (17. Oktober 2014)

Gegenfrage : wieso schreibst du in nem Pc Forum wo es nur Pcler und Multiplattformer gibt das ? 
Wenn du was verändern willst,dann verändere das Konsumverhslten von einigen Pclern,die kaufen nämlich auch diese Hypeprodukte mit
Oder viele investieren in Keyshops um den Entwicklern zu zeigen,egal was ihr macht ich spare wo och nur kann
Ansonsten geh raus und setz dich mit dem Ottonormalkunden auseinander ,wenn dir die Konsolen nicht passen

Ich sage nicht,dass man sich zufrieden geben soll,ich verstehe aber auch nicht ,wo Konsolen bremsen
Selbst wenn Leute auf den Pc wechseln würde es kaum einen Unterschied machen
Hätte man wie damald nen HighEnd Konsole rausgebracht - hätte es kaum einer gekauft 
Ergo noch länger Ps3/360 Niveau


----------



## RavionHD (17. Oktober 2014)

Casual Gamer gibt es auf allen Plattformen, jedoch finde ich nicht dass LoL oder Dota 2 Spieler Casual Gamer sind, eher Core Gamer, und der Rest sowieso.

Casual Gamer findet man zu 90% auf den Konsolen (und nein Leute die Browserspiele in Facebook spielen sind keine PC Gamer), diese sind halt die typischen Call of Duty bzw. Fifa Only Spieler.


----------



## MOD6699 (17. Oktober 2014)

Aber die CoD/Fifa Spieler gibts auch auf dem PC... Das ist ein Problem was eben übergreifend ist. Ich kenne genügend Spieler die sich Fifa 10-15 kaufen. Warum auch immer. Mein letzte COD war Black Ops davor hatte ich COD4. Ich habe aber bei CoD BO 280 Std. spielzeit. Wie gesagt das sich SPieler jedes Jahr das selbe Spiel kaufen ist für mich auch fragwürdig aber man sollte dennoch froh sein das es sie gibt! Denn durch DIE floriert das ganze nicht durch Nörgler.


----------



## Yakimandu (17. Oktober 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Gegenfrage : wieso schreibst du in nem Pc Forum wo es nur Pcler und Multiplattformer gibt das ?
> Wenn du was verändern willst,dann verändere das Konsumverhslten von einigen Pclern,die kaufen nämlich auch diese Hypeprodukte mit
> Oder viele investieren in Keyshops um den Entwicklern zu zeigen,egal was ihr macht ich spare wo och nur kann
> Ansonsten geh raus und setz dich mit dem Ottonormalkunden auseinander ,wenn dir die Konsolen nicht passen
> ...


 
Eine echt frustrierende Aufgabe jemandem wie dir alles 5 mal zu erklären. McRoll tut mir schon leid. Die Konsolen sind zu schwach selbst für die Games von Gestern. Deswegen bremsen sie die Entwicklung. 
Das kann man auch Seitenweise in diversen Berichten drüber lesen bei Youtube wird das von sehr vielen freien Journalisten bemängelt.
---> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSY8myWpOiM&list=UU__Oy3QdB3d9_FHO_XG1PZg In dem Video werden die Sachen die hier 50 mal erklärt wurden und die du 50 mal nicht verstanden hast auch nochmal erklärt. Vielleicht verstehst dus ja in Englisch.
Wenn du das aber nicht verstehen willst, dann kann man dir halt nicht helfen. Es wurde mehr als genug erklärt.
Langsam wirds lächerlich.


----------



## Kinguin (17. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Casual Gamer gibt es auf allen Plattformen, jedoch finde ich nicht dass LoL oder Dota 2 Spieler Casual Gamer sind, eher Core Gamer, und der Rest sowieso.
> 
> Casual Gamer findet man zu 90% auf den Konsolen (und nein Leute die Browserspiele in Facebook spielen sind keine PC Gamer), diese sind halt die typischen Call of Duty bzw. Fifa Only Spieler.


 
Schön,dass du es so siehst,wer hätte auch was anderes hier von dir gedacht ?
F2P,MMO usw Spieler sind also alles CoreGamer so so,macht Sinn 
Und 90% der Konsolenspieler zocken nur COD oder Fifa ? wie witzig deine heissbegehrten Ubisoft Spiele sind auch nix anderes als Mainstreamprodukte für Leute,die mal gelegentlich zocken - Eigentor würde ich mal sagen



Yakimandu schrieb:


> Eine echt frustrierende Aufgabe jemandem wie dir alles 5 mal zu erklären. McRoll tut mir schon leid. Die Konsolen sind zu schwach selbst für die Games von Gestern. Deswegen bremsen sie die Entwicklung.
> Das kann man auch Seitenweise in diversen Berichten drüber lesen bei Youtube wird das von sehr vielen freien Journalisten bemängelt.
> ---> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSY8myWpOiM&list=UU__Oy3QdB3d9_FHO_XG1PZg In dem Video werden die Sachen die hier 50 mal erklärt wurden und die du 50 mal nicht verstanden hast auch nochmal erklärt. Vielleicht verstehst dus ja in Englisch.
> Wenn du das aber nicht verstehen willst, dann kann man dir halt nicht helfen. Es wurde mehr als genug erklärt.
> Langsam wirds lächerlich.


 
Dann änder doch bitte was,meckern in nem Pc Forum bringt wenig
Ja dann wechseln eben die Konsolenspieler zum Pc und dann? Dann rüstet jeder auf und befasst sich intensiv mit seinem Hobby?
Nein eben nicht,die Mehrheit hat keine Lust drauf
Also macht es eben keinen relevanten Unterschied,ob es jetzt Konsolen gibt oder nicht

und wie bereits oft erwähnt,dieser 30fps Lock wird sich eh nicht durchsetzen am Pc,wenns der Pcler nicht zulässt
Ubisoft kann nur wegen MS/Sony nicht sämtliche Pcler verärgern


----------



## RavionHD (17. Oktober 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Schön,dass du es so siehst,wer hätte auch was anderes hier von dir gedacht ?
> F2P,MMO usw Spieler sind also alles CoreGamer so so,macht Sinn
> Und 90% der Konsolenspieler zocken nur COD oder Fifa ? wie witzig deine heissbegehrten Ubisoft Spiele sind auch nix anderes als Mainstreamprodukte für Leute,die mal gelegentlich zocken - Eigentor würde ich mal sagen
> 
> ...


 
MMO und Spiele wie LoL bzw. Dota 2 sind durchaus komplexe Spieler, der typische Call of Duty Spieler kommt damit erfahrungsgemäß nicht klar.

Die meisten Konsolen Only Spieler die ich kenne spielen tatsächlich Fifa oder Call of Duty, oder beides.


----------



## MOD6699 (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich glaube mittlerweile wäre es ergiebiger mit einer Wand zu diskutieren. Die Leute wie Yakimandu wollen scheinbar nicht einsehen das eben Geld regiert. Man sollte ihm die Aufgabe erteilen auf eine Mission zu gehen und alle Menschen von seiner Sicht zu überzeugen  Sorry das ich jetzt persönlich wurde aber du/ihr tut so als ob wir das aus Fleiß machen.. Dabei beobachte ich doch nur den Markt. Und was Leute/Journalisten und Co. erzählen (auch Spieleentwickler) heisst noch gar nix. Erinnere dich nur mal daran was die schon alles verzapft haben wenn der Tag lang war.


----------



## Kinguin (17. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> MMO und Spiele wie LoL bzw. Dota 2 sind durchaus komplexe Spieler, der typische Call of Duty Spieler kommt damit erfahrungsgemäß nicht klar.
> 
> Die meisten Konsolen Only Spieler die ich kenne spielen tatsächlich Fifa oder Call of Duty, oder beides.



LoL und Dota2 folgen dem Prinzip easy to learn,harder to master
Bei diesen Spielen gibt es unglaubliche große Unterschiede im Skillbereich - zu sagen aber,dass LoL Spieler CoreGamer sind ,ist Quatsch
Viele,die sowaas zocken,haben zudem nicht mal nen vernünftiges Pc Gerät (tatsächlich kenne ich sogar Leute,die LoL und viele andere Pc exklusives am Laptop spielen,einfach weil die Spiele eh fressen,und den Rest an der Konsole)
Achja erfahrungsgemäßg nicht klar? Stimmt die Spiele,die du überwiegend spielst,zeigen ganz eindeutig warum du ein CoreGamer bist und nur komplexes spielst - ich sag nur AC,WD und Co


----------



## RavionHD (17. Oktober 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> LoL und Dota2 folgen dem Prinzip easy to learn,harder to master
> Bei diesen Spielen gibt es unglaubliche große Unterschiede im Skillbereich - zu sagen aber,dass LoL Spieler CoreGamer sind ,ist Quatsch
> Viele,die sowaas zocken,haben zudem nicht mal nen vernünftiges Pc Gerät
> Achja erfahrungsgemäßg nicht klar? Stimmt die Spiele,die du überwiegend spielst,zeigen ganz eindeutig warum du ein CoreGamer bist und nur komplexes spielst - ich sag nur AC,WD und Co


 
Ich spiele solche Spiele weil sie mir Spaß machen, als Herausforderung spiele ich in erster Linie CS:GO (DMG), Offline Spiele interessieren mich nicht.

Die PC Hardware ist nicht entscheidend, wenn irgendwer in CS:GO Global Elite ist ist er ein Core Gamer, egal welche Hardware er hat.


----------



## MOD6699 (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich denke aber das viele sich auch als Core Gamer bei Fifa sehen


----------



## RavionHD (17. Oktober 2014)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Ich denke aber das viele sich auch als Core Gamer bei Fifa sehen


 
Da kann man noch so gut sein, dank Momentum und co. kommt es in Fifa sowieso nicht aufs Skill an.


----------



## Kinguin (17. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Ich spiele solche Spiele weil sie mir Spaß machen, als Herausforderung spiele ich in erster Linie CS:GO (DMG), Offline Spiele interessieren mich nicht.
> 
> Die PC Hardware ist nicht entscheidend, wenn irgendwer in CS:GO Global Elite ist ist er ein Core Gamer, egal welche Hardware er hat.



Tja und COD und Fifa machen den Leuten eben Spass genau wie dir AC 
Und wie viele Spieler zocken zudem CS GO im Elite Bereich? 

Deine Definition von Core und Casual Gamer macht 0 Sinn


----------



## RavionHD (17. Oktober 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Tja und COD und Fifa machen den Leuten eben Spass genau wie dir AC
> Und wie viele Spieler zocken zudem CS GO im Elite Bereich?
> 
> Deine Definition von Core und Casual Gamer macht 0 Sinn


 
Casual Gamer sind für mich die typischen Tablet und Konsolenspieler welche nur schnell mal eine Runde irgendwas spielen wollen.

Core Gamer wollen mehr, sie beschäftigen sich mehr mit dem jeweiligen Spiel, wollen skilltechnisch etwas höher sein, modden das Spiel, wollen es technisch verfeinern usw. usf.


----------



## Icedaft (17. Oktober 2014)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Sorry aber das ist mir zu einfach. Das würde ja bedeuten die Entwickler entwickeln alles für die Konsolen weil dumme Leute einfach mehr Geld haben? In welche Welt haben denn dumme Leute mehr geld als schlaue? Es liegt einfach daran das Konsolennutzer mehr Geld ausgeben für Spiele. Und so wie die Entwicklung zeigt muss das sehr viel mehr Geld sein! Ansonsten wäre die Entwicklung ja nicht Richtung Konsolenport gegangen sondern die ganzen Games würden vom PC auf die Konsole geportet werden..



Aus beruflicher Erfahrung kann ich Dir sagen, das es auf merkwürdige Art und Weise sehr oft diejenigen sind, die sich die neueste Technik leisten (in geschmeidigen 600 Monatsraten...), die es sich eigentlich gar nicht leisten können.

Da ist dann kein Geld für die Klassenfahrt der Kinder da, aber der neueste Fernseher und die neueste Konsole direkt mit allen Spielen und Zubehör, was ab Start verfügbar war.

Es ist weniger die Bildungselite die pausenlos und ausschließlich vor der Konsole oder dem PC hockt... (wobei das schon wieder zu pauschal ist, ich zähle mich ja selbst zu den Spielern).


----------



## MOD6699 (17. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Da kann man noch so gut sein, dank Momentum und co. kommt es in Fifa sowieso nicht aufs Skill an.


 

Keine Ahnung ich spiele sowas nicht. Wie gesagt früher hatte ich die selbe Meinung wie du. Mittlerweile verschwende ich keinen Nerv mehr dafür und zocke das was ich will auf der Plattform wo ich will. So fährt man einfach am besten. Das gejammere mag ja an sich richtig sein nur juckt das einfach zu wenig Leute das sich auch was wirklich ändert.


----------



## RavionHD (17. Oktober 2014)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ich spiele sowas nicht. Wie gesagt früher hatte ich die selbe Meinung wie du. Mittlerweile verschwende ich keinen Nerv mehr dafür und zocke das was ich will auf der Plattform wo ich will. So fährt man einfach am besten. Das gejammere mag ja an sich richtig sein nur juckt das einfach zu wenig Leute das sich auch was wirklich ändert.


 
Das tue ich auch, wenn ich ein Spiel richtig mag hole ich es mir notfalls auch für die Konsole, auch wenn es technisch eine Qual ist (GTAV Xbox 360).

Bald steht sowieso eine Wii U an, mit dem neuem Zelda wird das wohl beste Spiel dieser Generation in den Startlöchern stehen.

Außerdem kommen Pokemon, Mario und co. ein Traum von Spielen, da würde ich nicht im Entferntesten denken diese auf dem PC zu spielen falls es die geben würde.


----------



## Kinguin (17. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Casual Gamer sind für mich die typischen Tablet und Konsolenspieler welche nur schnell mal eine Runde irgendwas spielen wollen.
> 
> Core Gamer wollen mehr, sie beschäftigen sich mehr mit dem jeweiligen Spiel, wollen skilltechnisch etwas höher sein, modden das Spiel, wollen es technisch verfeinern usw. usf.




Du bezeichnest Modden als CoreGaming ? Ganz ehrlich du biegst dir einfach nur recht,wie dir grade passt - hauptsache Pc Masterrace
Sowohl auf den Konsolen als auch auf dem Pc gibt es Leute,die viel aber auch wenig zocken
Nur ab wann spricht man viel oder von wenig?Ab wann spricht man von beschäftigen? Mit einem Fifa kann sich auch beschäftigen?
Und nein es ist keine Glückssache,gegen nen Profi würdest du verlieren,genauso wie in COD
Das ist alles subjektiv und hängt eben von der Betrachtungsweise ab, diese beiden Begriffe sind einfach Mist,weil man sie nicht zu 100% definieren kann
Und Aussagen wie 90% Casuals kannse dir sparen,Zahlen die man nicht belegen kann sind einfach sinnlos 

Btw Wer hat sich diese Worte ausgedacht eig ?
Es spielt keine Rolle,ob CoreGamer oder Casual Gamer,wir sind alles Gamer - das muss man nicht unterteilen
Der eine spielt mehr,der andere weniger,der eine das,der andere das
Ich selbst zocke mal viel,mal wenig bis gar nicht (je nach Zeitraum halt),manchmal auch Mainstreamspiele wie LoL,manchmal auch intensivere Spiele wie DarkSouls/CS GO  - jedoch mag ich kein COD/Bf ,auch daddle ich mal auf Konsole,mal auf PC ,modden und an Settings rumschrauben tue ich auch, und was bin ich jetzt?


----------



## RavionHD (17. Oktober 2014)

Wer moddet will mehr von einem Spiel, der beschäftigt sich mehr mit der Materie und ist daher ein Core Gamer.

Im PCGHX ist sowieso fast jeder ein Core Gamer, sonst wären sie ja nicht hier und würden ständig über neue Games und Hardware diskutieren, der Durchschnittman bzw. Durchschnittsfrau (Casualgamer) würde garnicht wissen über was wir hier diskutieren.


----------



## Kinguin (17. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Wer moddet will mehr von einem Spiel, der beschäftigt sich mehr mit der Materie und ist daher ein Core Gamer.
> 
> Im PCGHX ist sowieso fast jeder ein Core Gamer, sonst wären sie ja nicht hier und würden ständig über neue Games und Hardware diskutieren, der Durchschnittman bzw. Durchschnittsfrau (Casualgamer) würden garnicht wissen über was wir hier diskutieren.



Ja und in Konsolenforen sind die Konsolenspieler auch alles CoreGamer,weil sie diskutieren ja über die Games 
Das sagt mal so gar nix aus
weitere Beispiele: 
in CS GO bist du für die meisten ESLer nur nen CasualGamer ,wenn du unter Global Elite spielst (welches nebenbei nur nen geringen Prozentsatz ausmacht)
Bei LOL bist du für Challengespieler nur nen Casual Gamer,wenn du zb nur Goldliga spielst

Wie du merkst,kann man das nicht verallgemeinern


----------



## RavionHD (17. Oktober 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Ja und in Konsolenforen sind die Konsolenspieler auch alles CoreGamer,weil sie diskutieren ja über die Games
> Das sagt mal so gar nix aus
> weitere Beispiele:
> in CS GO bist du für die meisten ESLer nur nen CasualGamer ,wenn du unter Global Elite spielst (welches nebenbei nur nen geringen Prozentsatz ausmacht)
> ...


 
Ja klar sind das dann alles Core Gamer.

Nebenbei ist mir aufgefallen dass es nur wenige Konsolenforen gibt, das größte ist soweit ich weiß Play4.de mit ~55K Benutzern, allein PCGH-X hat ~117K, PCGames hat 128K, Hardwareluxx hat ~194K, Computerbase hat sogar 325K.


----------



## Kinguin (17. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Ja klar sind das dann alles Core Gamer.
> 
> Nebenbei ist mir aufgefallen dass es nur wenige Konsolenforen gibt, das größte ist soweit ich weiß Play4.de mit ~55K Benutzern, allein PCGH-X hat ~117K, PCGames hat 128K, Hardwareluxx hat ~194K, Computerbase hat sogar 325K.


 
Ja freut mich,dass du dir Hobbymässig solche Zahlen anguckst 
Weiss zwar nicht,was daran interessant ist aber jedem das seine 

Achso das alles sind CoreGamer ?  Das heisst es gibt auf der Welt mehr CoreGamer als Casual Gamer ?
Ich meine , wenn jeder LoL,Dota2,Cs,Starcraft  usw Spieler ( sind ja bloss die meistgespieltesten und umsatzreichsten  Spiele der Welt)  + Forenuser automatisch nen CoreGamer ist
dann ist ja gut 
Dann müssen wir auch nicht diese Diskussion führen,aber dann verstehe ich nicht,wieso einige sich über Casual Gamer beschweren,wo man doch die Mehrheit ist,laut deiner Definition (xd), und dementsprechend den Markt bestimmen müsste


----------



## McRoll (17. Oktober 2014)

Lasst die Casuals erstmal außen vor. Die ganzen Streitigkeiten kommen ja wegen den AAA - Produktionen. BF, AC, Watch Dogs, Destiny, The Division, diese Schiene. Das sind ja die Crossplattformtitel die auf jeder Hardware gut laufen sollen. Das sind Titel, die "richtige Casuals" oder wie auch immer man die nennen soll, normalerweise nicht spielen. Das sind Titel die im Vorfeld groß beworben werden und auf breites Interesse insbesondere bei Jugendlichen und jungen Erwachsenen stoßen, die schon regelmäßiger am zocken sind. Da steckt dann auch die Kohle drin, weil das sehr aufwendig produziert wird und die Marketinggkosten enorm sind. 

Gerade dabei achten die Publisher peinlichst genau darauf, dass möglichst die breite Masse zufrieden ist. Das ist das Problem, würde man den Entwicklern freie Hand lassen, würde der PC die Konsolen dermaßen abhängen dass es nicht mehr feierlich ist. Das will man aber vermeiden, weil die gefeierte neue Konsolengeneration ja nicht schlecht aussehen soll. Drum wird rumgetrickst und ausgelotet, was der Kunde bereit ist hinzunehmen. Nur deswegen wird ja rumgestritten, andere Titel die nicht in diese Kategorie fallen existieren ja friedlich nebeneinander und da sagt dann auch keiner was.

Also sollte man die Diskussion hierauf eingrenzen, das ufert hier dermaßen aus dass keiner mehr Durchblick hat.


----------



## Yakimandu (17. Oktober 2014)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ich spiele sowas nicht. Wie gesagt früher hatte ich die selbe Meinung wie du. Mittlerweile verschwende ich keinen Nerv mehr dafür und zocke das was ich will auf der Plattform wo ich will. So fährt man einfach am besten. Das gejammere mag ja an sich richtig sein nur juckt das einfach zu wenig Leute das sich auch was wirklich ändert.



Ja und wenn ständig Leute ankommen die immer betonen, dass es sie nicht juckt wird jede Diskussion sinnlos. Toll! Wieso schreibste dann überhaupt noch wenn du doch einfach nur zockst und das gejammere egal ist und nervt? Vielleicht erreicht man ja hier den ein oder anderen "Peasant" wie man so schön sagt, der dann doch mal einsieht, das es nen Fehler ist diese aktuelle Konsolengeneration zu unterstützen. Aber mitreden auch wenn man gar keine wirklich Meinung außer "alle solln sich lieb haben und alles ist egal" hat macht nicht wirklich Sinn. So ein resigniertes "ich kann eh nix ändern" ist darüber hinaus auch ziemlich jämmerlich.


----------



## Kinguin (17. Oktober 2014)

Okey dann befassen wir uns mal nur mit dem Triple A Segment bzw auf Multiplattformtitel:
Ja man könnte sie nur PC Only entwickeln,ja dann wären sie super und ja dann wären diese Entwickler pleite 

Ist klar Produktionskosten steigen weil man noch länger braucht um zu entwickeln ,aber den potentiellen Kundenkreis kleiner machen ? 
Klingt wirtschaftlich nicht so logisch

ps: irgendwie witzig McRoll erst die Casuals kritisieren,dass es immer mehr Mainstream Müll gibt und dann sollen wir die weglassen ?


----------



## McRoll (17. Oktober 2014)

Nö, man soll sie wie bisher cross - plattform produzieren, nur dabei nicht künstlich für den PC beschneiden. Die Konsolenversion schaut dann halt im Vergleich schlecht aus und die Leute können dann wirklich wählen ob sie zum PC wechseln oder sich mit der Konsolenversion zufriedengeben. Echte Wahl hat man ja im Moment nicht, weil der PC absichtlich so behindert wird. Ich würd mir ehrlich gesagt auch keinen PC -Port kaufen wenn ich nur ab und zu zocken würde, weil die Unterschiede nicht so groß ausfallen. Könnten sie aber.


----------



## Razor2408 (17. Oktober 2014)

Yakimandu schrieb:


> Ja und wenn ständig Leute ankommen die immer betonen, dass es sie nicht juckt wird jede Diskussion sinnlos. Toll! Wieso schreibste dann überhaupt noch wenn du doch einfach nur zockst und das gejammere egal ist und nervt? Vielleicht erreicht man ja hier den ein oder anderen "Peasant" wie man so schön sagt, der dann doch mal einsieht, das es nen Fehler ist diese aktuelle Konsolengeneration zu unterstützen. Aber mitreden auch wenn man gar keine wirklich Meinung außer "alle solln sich lieb haben und alles ist egal" hat macht nicht wirklich Sinn. So ein resigniertes "ich kann eh nix ändern" ist darüber hinaus auch ziemlich jämmerlich.


Du solltest eher den Zeugen Jehovas beitreten, wenn du so extrem scharf darauf bist, anderen deinen Geschmack/deine Meinung reinzudrücken.

Was ist bitte so schwer daran zu verstehen, dass es Leute gibt die sich mit PC's und PC-Technik nicht beschäftigen wollen?
Zerlegst du dein Auto und dessen Motor bis auf die letzte Schraube, wenn er mal nicht anspringt? -> Nein, du bringst ihn in die Werkstatt wo er repariert wird.
Ein KFZ-Mechaniker würde dich jetzt auslachen, und sagen: "Haha, Idiot, könnte man auch selber machen!" Aber die meisten wollen es eben nicht.

Der PC ist - *unäbhängig von den Konsolen* - nicht in der Lage, Spiele zu finanzieren die im AA- oder AAA-Bereich liegen.
Solange die selbsternannte "Herrenrasse" das nicht kapiert, ist jegliche Diskussion überflüssig, und es wiederholen sich nur die immer gleichen Unwahrheiten.


----------



## Kinguin (17. Oktober 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> Nö, man soll sie wie bisher cross - plattform produzieren, nur dabei nicht künstlich für den PC beschneiden. Die Konsolenversion schaut dann halt im Vergleich schlecht aus und die Leute können dann wirklich wählen ob sie zum PC wechseln oder sich mit der Konsolenversion zufriedengeben. Echte Wahl hat man ja im Moment nicht, weil der PC absichtlich so behindert wird. Ich würd mir ehrlich gesagt auch keinen PC -Port kaufen wenn ich nur ab und zu zocken würde, weil die Unterschiede nicht so groß ausfallen. Könnten sie aber.


 
Dann musst du aber am Pc ansetzen - wenn die Entwickler da nicht das grosse Geld sehen bzw sehen,dass man mit weniger Aufwand genug verdient - dann machen sie weiter wie bisher 
Der Grund wieso es die Konsolenports gibt ist doch,weil es dafür auch nen Markt gibt - die meisten Pcler akzeptieren das doch 

Das Spiele für den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner produziert werden, hat eben wirtschaftliche Gründe - ist eben so

@ Yakimandu
Du glaubst wirklich,dass du mit deinen Posts einen Konsolenspieler überzeugen kannst in nem Pc forum ? 
Achja mit der Ausdrucksweise Peasant hört dir erst recht keiner zu xd


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Oktober 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> Hier, genau dieser Satz recht mir. Der drückt genau das aus, was ich schreibe, danke für die Vorlage.
> 
> Mich nervts dass es so viele Casuals auf den Konsolen gibt und deswegen kaum gute Spiele rauskommen, aber was soll's, hab ich mich halt einfach auf die paar guten Games auf dem PC beschränkt. Klingt ähnlich, wa?
> 
> Ansonsten wird das hier scheinbar immer persönlicher, daher soll sich jeder seine eigene Meinung bilden. Find ich gut dass du alles in einem Satz zusammengefasst hast, alles eine Frage des Standpunkts.


Zumindest hast du jetzt die Hälfte verstanden. ^^
Die Casuals auf der Wii haben die Spieleentwicklung auf der Wii beeinflusst und auf keiner anderen Plattform. 
Genauso haben die Casuals auf dem PC die Spieleentwicklung auf dem PC beeinflusst. 
Würden auf dem PC gewisse Spiele nicht gekauft, gäbe es sie dort auch nicht. 

Der Konsolero beeinflusst mit seinem Kaufverhalten also nicht die Spieleentwicklung beim PC, da er sich die Games für die Konsole holt.


Yakimandu schrieb:


> Mir kommt das so vor als wenn von einigen hier nur ein schweigen zu den doch recht offensichtlichen Problemen gefordert wird. Bloß keine Kritik an gar nichts zulassen, alles in Schutz nehmen, Relativierungen über Relativierungen... und wenn ihr soviel wichtigeres im Leben zu tun habt, sowieso nur alles zerstreuen wollt und was die Leute im Internet und in diesem Forum denken eh nicht wichtig ist... wieso schreibt ihr dann so viel?
> 
> 
> Ganz ehrlich die aktuelle Konsolengeneration vor allem die XBox One ist nen riesiger Haufen Müll und lebt nur durch den Hype und die Werbung.
> ...


Wenn die Kritik kompletter Blödsinn ist, habe ich nunmal ein Problem damit, denn wenn du Recht hättest, würden exklusive PC-Games großteils die Grenze des Machbaren aufzeigen, aber wo sind denn die ganzen fotorealistischen Games?
Laufen wohl nicht auf durchschnittlichen PCs. 

Dass die neuen Konsolen oft nicht 60FPS@1080P liegt übrigens nicht an der Leistung, sondern an denn Entwicklern, denn mit diesen Zahlen bekommt man keine gute Werbung zusammen. 
Traurig, aber mir egal, da ich diese Games kaum spiele. 


Bobi schrieb:


> Casual Gamer gibt es auf allen Plattformen, jedoch finde ich nicht dass LoL oder Dota 2 Spieler Casual Gamer sind, eher Core Gamer, und der Rest sowieso.
> 
> Casual Gamer findet man zu 90% auf den Konsolen (und nein Leute die Browserspiele in Facebook spielen sind keine PC Gamer), diese sind halt die typischen Call of Duty bzw. Fifa Only Spieler.


Klar, auf dem PC gibt es nur Coregamer und jeder der etwas spielt, das nicht in der PC Games kam, zählt natürlich nicht. 
So kann man sich seine Welt auch schön reden. 

Die Casuals kommen vom PC, denn mit Minesweeper und Solitär hat es angefangen und jetzt sind wir bei F2P und Browsergames. 


Bobi schrieb:


> Offline Spiele interessieren mich nicht.


Solche Leute machen den Spielemarkt kaputt, denn damit brauchen die Entwickler nur jährliche Updates beim MP bringen. 
Den Spaß kann man sich ja selber machen und manche nennen das dann auch noch Anspruch. 


Bobi schrieb:


> Casual Gamer sind für mich die typischen Tablet und Konsolenspieler welche nur schnell mal eine Runde irgendwas spielen wollen.
> 
> Core Gamer wollen mehr, sie beschäftigen sich mehr mit dem jeweiligen Spiel, wollen skilltechnisch etwas höher sein, modden das Spiel, wollen es technisch verfeinern usw. usf.


Zock du mal Tekken gegen JDCR. 
Casual Gamer sind auch die ganzen "ichrüstemeinenPCnichtauf-weildieBrowsergamessowiesolaufen-Spieler". 


Bobi schrieb:


> Wer moddet will mehr von einem Spiel, der beschäftigt sich mehr mit der Materie und ist daher ein Core Gamer.


Ich hab mir für Minecraft auf der PS3 ein Texture-Pack gekauft, jetzt bin ich ein Coregamer! 


Bobi schrieb:


> Nebenbei ist mir aufgefallen dass es nur wenige Konsolenforen gibt, das größte ist soweit ich weiß Play4.de mit ~55K Benutzern, allein PCGH-X hat ~117K, PCGames hat 128K, Hardwareluxx hat ~194K, Computerbase hat sogar 325K.


Wenn, dann solltest du die Zahl der aktiven User vergleichen, denn hier meldeten sich viele nur wegen ein paar Problemen an und das ist bei den Konsolen eher selten notwendig.


----------



## RavionHD (17. Oktober 2014)

Exklusivspiele waren einmal, heute wird möglichst auf allen Plattform released, selbst exklsuive Spiele wie Metal Gear Solid, Tekken, Mortal Kombat, Final Fantasy und co. kommen auf allen Plattformen.
Man ist nicht so dumm und lässt das Geld auf der Straße liegen.

Exklusivspiele gibt es nur wenn diese stark subventioniert werden, ansonsten ist niemand so blöd und lässt Geld freiwillig auf der Straße liegen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Oktober 2014)

Komisch, ich hab eigentlich hauptsächlich wegen der ganzen exklusiven Sachen mehrere Plattformen und will noch weiter expandieren. 
Und ein schöner Teil davon wurde gar nicht subventioniert.


----------



## McRoll (17. Oktober 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Dann musst du aber am Pc ansetzen - wenn die Entwickler da nicht das grosse Geld sehen bzw sehen,dass man mit weniger Aufwand genug verdient - dann machen sie weiter wie bisher
> Der Grund wieso es die Konsolenports gibt ist doch,weil es dafür auch nen Markt gibt - die meisten Pcler akzeptieren das doch
> 
> Das Spiele für den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner produziert werden, hat eben wirtschaftliche Gründe - ist eben so



Ganz konkretes Beispiel. Extra in ganz kurzen Sätzen für dich geschrieben.
Watch Dogs. Erste Trailer sahen super aus. Fertiges Spiel nicht. Warum? Weil Konsole nicht packen Grafikpracht. Lösung? Machen PC - Version schlechter damit Konsolenspieler nicht traurig. Verständlich genug? 

Um sowas gehts doch hier hauptsächlich. Um die anderen Sachen auch, ja, das überschneidet sich halt alles. Aber sowas regt mich am meisten auf. 

Du redest völlig am Thema vorbei. Das Spiel war schon gut programmiert worden, alles war schon da. Man hätte nichts weiter machen müssen als das so auf dem PC zu releasen. Wo sind da irgendwelche Extrakosten? Wo ist der Extraaufwand? Was denn genau am PC ansetzen? Das Interesse und Geld sind sehr wohl da, aber viele PC - Spieler wollen sich halt nicht mit einem schlechten Port abspeisen lassen und dann raubkopiert eben der eine oder der andere. Sind trotzdem Peanuts gemessen an den Gesamtverkäufen.

Da müssen sich halt der Spieler und der Publisher einigen, die Schuld ist natürlich bei beiden zu suchen - aber warum soll der Kunde den ersten Schritt machen? Es war seit jeher so dass der Hersteller mit jeden Tricks versucht hat Profit zu schlagen und der Kunde muss entscheiden ob er es mit sich machen lässt.

Man kann ein Spiel auch so produzieren dass es auf dem kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner läuft, nämlich Konsole, aber sein volles Potenzial auf dem PC entfaltet. Du tust ja so als ob das sich völlig ausschließt. So ein Schwachsinn. Microsoft, Ubi und Co wollen halt nur Unruhen vermeiden, denn kaufen werden sich alle Spieler einen AAA - Titel sowieso, nur wollen die Publisher eben mehr Exemplare auf den Konsolen absetzen, weil sich die Spieler dort so schön melken lassen, weil das Spiel dort mehr kostet. Das sind alles langfristige Planungen mit ganz ekelhaften Taktiken. 

Ein weiteres aktuelles Beispiel ist Ryse, das hat doch die PCGH getestet und das Spiel lief selbst auf einer schwachen Grafikkarte schon sehr gut. Stand vor einigen Tagen auf der Homepage. Von wegen teure Rechner, jeder halbwegs brauchbare Alltagsrechner kann schon sehr gute Grafik darstellen. Ich hab bereits geschrieben, auf dem Rechner ist das leicht skalierbar, viel weniger Aufwand als Ports.

Und hört doch bitte auf mit diesen bescheuerten Argumenten, von wegen sich nicht mit Hardware befassen wollen. Ich kanns echt nicht mehr hören. Wie oft soll man euch eigentlich noch vorkauen, dass die Konsolen genau wie der PC sich auch regelmäßig Updates laden müssen, Spiele installiert werden müssen, selbst ein Betriebssystem haben.... wo ist denn der Unterschied zum PC? Einlegen und spielen, das war mal. Jeder der sich damit nicht befassen will, holt sich einen Komplettrechner, man muss kein einziges Mal in seinem Leben das Gehäuse öffnen und nachsehen was drin ist. Wieso konnte ich denn damals als 13- Jähriger wunderbar auf dem PC spielen? Ich hatte damals auch keine Ahnung von Hardware oder wie das alles funktioniert, aber dennoch konnte ich problemlos meine Spiele installieren und zocken - damals war das sogar wesentlich schwieriger als heute.

Die Diskussion dreht sich einfach nur im Kreis. Dann sind die Meinungen eben unvereinbar. An sich ists mir auch völlig Latte, ob du oder die anderen Diskussionsteilnehmer das einsehen wollen oder nicht, allein dass man das zur Sprache bringt reicht schon, und vielleicht entscheidet sich ja der ein oder andere, der das passiv mitliest, für den für ihn richtigen Weg.


----------



## Thranthor (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin einmal so faul und kopiere mich selbst aus einem anderen Forum :



			
				Redakteur XY schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich limitieren die Konsolen vor allem nach einer längeren Verfügbarkeit die technische Entwicklung. Und natürlich gibt es nicht nur High-End-Systeme, sondern viel mehr günstigere PCs. Anders als auf Konsolen gibt es auf dem PC aber eben auch ein Optionsmenü, mit dem sich grafische Details einstellen lassen, sodass nichts dagegen spricht, optisch schöne, anspruchsvolle Spiele für den PC zu entwickeln. Die Entwickler hätten dazu aber erst dann einen größeren Anreiz, wenn auch die Leistung der Konsolen für diese optischen Finessen ausreichen würde und sie nicht grafische Details (teuer) exklusiv für den PC entwickeln müssten. Je größer die Diskrepanz zwischen Konsolen und PCs in Zukunft wird, desto seltener werden Entwickler in grafische Leckerbissen investieren.



Dies disqualifiziert dich für jede vernünftige Berichterstattung und Diskussion !

*1. :* *Das allseits beliebte Argument: Was wäre wenn ...*

Ja, wenn das Wörtchen wenn nicht wär, wär mein Vater Millionär ... dieser Spruch trägt leider viel wahres in sich, besonders wenn PCler versuchen ihre Welt zu erklären.

Dummerweise gibt es Konsolen aber, und man kann nicht damit argumentieren, der eigene Markt wäre größer, wenn es keinen Konkurrenten gäbe !
Sonst könnte Porsche sich über VW aufregen, denn ohne sie würden ja angeblich mehr Leute ihre hochpreisigen Automobile kaufen.

Makler für Villen werden anführen, würde es keine Mietshäuser geben, keinen sozialen Wohnungsbau und keine "billigen" Wohnungen, dann könnten sie mehr Villen bauen und an den Mann/die Frau bringen.

Pharmafirmen könnten sich beschweren, dass sie noch mehr verdienen würden ohne Generika-Hersteller.

Stromkonzerne führen ja gerne an, ohne erneuerbare Energien wäre ihr Gewinn größer.

Samsung könnte sagen, ohne Apple könnten sie mehr verkaufen.

BMW könnte sagen, ohne Yamaha, Honda und Suzuki würden sie mehr Motorräder verkaufen.

Sony würde behaupten, ohne MS und Nintendo könnten mehr PS4-Konsolen verkauft werden - und so weiter und so fort.

Ich selbst könnte argumentieren, ohne Männer auf der Welt - und ich wäre der tatsächlich einzig existierende - würden sich alle Frauen der Welt auf mich stürzen !
Hey, *PCler* sind also schuld dass ich nicht alle Mädels der Welt "haben" kann ... (man werfe mir bitte keinen Sexismus vor, ich will nur aufzeigen wie dämlich dieses Argument ist)


_Man muss von der derzeitigen Situation ausgehen, und da gibt es die Konsolen eben, Punkt. Man muss sich also mit ihnen auseinander setzen und sich nicht seine "Traumwelt" erschaffen, wo der Konkurrent nicht mehr existiert !_



*2. : * *PCler wollen eben kaum Geld für ihre Spiele ausgeben !*

Reine PCler sind versessen auf ihre Kisten, geben Unsummen dafür aus und es dürfen auch gerne zwei Grafikkarten sein plus eine High-End-CPU, der Rechner durchaus 2000€ kosten, Spiele aber wollen sie geschenkt !

Wie oft liest man denn dass PCler für ihre Spiele nicht mehr als 3-5 Euro bei Steam ausgeben wollen ?!?

Kann man damit einen Blockbuster bezahlen ? Nein, kann man nicht !

Die *Hardware* darf beinahe unbezahlbar sein, die Software verlangt man dann aber bitte schön als Geschenk, als Gratis-Dreingabe !



3. : *"Schwarzkopien"*

Gibt es ja auf dem PC nicht, bzw. sind verpöhnt und niemand würde sich je ein Spiel ziehen ...

Die Wahrheit sieht auch hier anders aus ! Wie oft lese ich von *ehrlichen* Leuten, dass in ihrem Umfeld fast nur kopiert wird ?!?
Auch ich kann es nur bestätigen, von meinen PC-Lan-Party´s: Mindestens 90% aller PC-Spiele sind dort kopiert, meine eigenen Brüder und Freunde sind nicht bereit für Spiele zu bezahlen !
Es sei denn auf Steam, 3-5 Euro drücken sie dann doch noch ab, aber nur in Notfällen.

Keinesfalls würden sie ein Game "normal" kaufen, das ist es ihnen nicht wert !
Es ist ihnen nur wert die *PC-HARDWARE* zu kaufen ! 

Ich habe zwar seit ca. fünf Jahren an keiner privaten PC-Lan-Party mehr teilgenommen (und nur auf diese beziehe ich mich !), aber ich weiß durch meine Brüder und Freunde, dass sich nichts geändert hat, was das "Kopier-Verhalten" angeht !



4. : *Erlöse *

Der PC allein generiert einfach nicht genug Gewinn, damit es ständig nur Tripple-A Titel für ihn gibt !
Die Spiele werden immer aufwändiger und immer teurer, die Produktion eines AAA-Spieles verschlingt mittlerweile so große Summen, dass es sich nur noch rechnet, wenn es sich auf vielen verschiedenen Plattformen verkauft !

Ein Star Citizen ist da auch nur eine Ausrede, denn das Weltraum-Genre wurde viele Jahre lang stiefmütterlich behandelt, und es gibt einfach genügend Fans weltweit dafür, die bereit sind *DAFÜR ZU BEZAHLEN !*

Ich selbst habe 60 Dollar als Backer "gespendet" - Ich weiß also wovon ich rede.

Blockbuster allein für den Pc sind aber meistens nicht bezahl- oder finanzierbar.




*5. : Ohne Konsolen würden alle Zocker zu PClern "mutieren" !*

Nein, würden sie eben nicht !

Die Konsoleros wissen schon ganz genau, warum sie nicht, oder nicht nur auf dem PC spielen !
Sie wollen schlicht nicht auf einer solchen Kiste zocken, auch nicht das Geld für die Hardware ausgeben - was ja jedem selbst überlassen werden muss.

Sollte es - wie durch ein Wunder - von Heute auf Morgen keine Konsolen mehr geben, dann würden sich diese Leute auf Tablets, Smartphones und Handhelds konzentrieren, keinesfalls auf PCs !

*Was PCler wie [der Redakteur] hier nicht wahr haben wollen: Ohne die Umsatz-starken Konsolen, würde es viele Spiele auf dem PC gar nicht geben, denn auf dem PC allein würde man die Kosten gar nicht mehr herein holen !*

Hinzu kommt, dass Firmen wie EA und ActivisionBlizzard ihre Aktionäre gnädig stimmen wollen und den Gewinn maximieren - da wird dann eben nicht zweimal darüber nach gedacht eine Plattform zu optimieren, nein, es wird schlicht nicht getan !
Dies passiert in dieser Generation auch nicht nur auf dem PC, nein, bei der One wird keine Rücksicht auf die spezielle Programmierung des eSRAM genommen und keine besondere Arbeit herein gesteckt, um die Auflösung beispielsweise zu verbessern.
Bei der PS4 wird hUMA nicht genutzt, weil auch dies den Programmieraufwand erhöht und man keinen nutzen darin sieht - so wie es eben PC-Umsetzungen ohne spezielle Optimierungen gibt, weil man sich davon nur Arbeit und Mehrkosten, aber keine Mehreinnahmen verspricht.


Für jeden PCler der glaubt - ohne Konsolen wäre es besser - gilt aber einfach nur der Spruch von Pippi Langstrumpf : 

"    Zwei mal drei macht vier,
    widewidewitt und drei macht neune,
    ich mach mir die Welt,
    widewide wie sie mir gefällt."

Genauso gut könnte man glauben, ohne VW, Ford, Opel und Konsorten, würden alle Leute nur noch mindestens BMW, Mercedes, wenn nicht gar Porsche und Ferrari kaufen ... zumal es diese Firmen nun einmal dummerweise gibt ... aber PCler sind eben Träumer und leben in ihrer Traumwelt ...

In Wahrheit würden sie dann auf Fahrräder, Motorroller und -räder in großer Zahl umsteigen - genauso wie viele eben nun auf Tablets, Smartphones und Handhelds spielen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Oktober 2014)

Wer sich Sachen wie Watchdogs kauft, unterstützt doch den ganzen Mainstrem Müll, über den einige sich wieder beschweren, aber sobald beim PC kein Markt mehr für Multiplattformtitel wäre, würden solche Games nur noch für Konsolen kommen und die Herrenrasse hätte ihre eigenen Entwickler. 

Ob sie dann zufrieden sind, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Kinguin (17. Oktober 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> Ganz konkretes Beispiel. Extra in ganz kurzen Sätzen für dich geschrieben.
> Watch Dogs. Erste Trailer sahen super aus. Fertiges Spiel nicht. Warum? Weil Konsole nicht packen Grafikpracht. Lösung? Machen PC - Version schlechter damit Konsolenspieler nicht traurig. Verständlich genug?
> 
> Um sowas gehts doch hier hauptsächlich. Um die anderen Sachen auch, ja, das überschneidet sich halt alles. Aber sowas regt mich am meisten auf.
> ...


 
Wo rede ich denn am Thema vorbei 
Ich sag doch du musst an den Pclern ansetzen - sie haben die Pc Version von WD trotzdem in Kauf genommen,dabei war das mit dem Downgrade schon vorher bekannt 
Kurz nach WD Release wurde gesagt,dass 12% der Verkaufszahlen von Pclern gemacht wurde - bedenke,dass war noch ohne Sales 
Also sehe ich nicht was ich jetzt Falsches gesagt habe,der Pcler bestimmt eben
Und anscheinend haben sie kein Problem gehabt mit dem Downgrade tut mir Leid für dich 

Und nebenbei da die Konsolenversion den grösseren Anteil ausmacht ,kann ich verszehen wieso der Publisher nicht den Mehraufwand für den Pc betreibt
Es wird ja so oder so gekauft (im Notfall für Low) und wie bereits erwähnt hat es sich trotz Downgrade super auf dem Pc verkauft 
Hätte mehr Pcler auf das Spiel verzichtet ,würden die Publisher eben ihr Verhalten überdenken -10% zu Release ist nicht wenig
(abgesehen davon,dass Spiel war imo nur Mittelmass)

ps: Ryse ist nen Schlauchgame ohne Weitsicht,OpenWorld usw - es ist einfach leer 
Nen Game mit guter Grafik ist eben nicht alles


----------



## McRoll (17. Oktober 2014)

Ja, das hab ich auch schon eingeräumt, es sind leider zu viele Leute die nicht bereit sind für Qualität zu zahlen. Aber es ist halt auch nur ein Teil vom Ganzen. Da muss eben jeder mitarbeiten, der Spieler, der Programmierer und der Publisher. 

Im Moment beobachte ich aber richtig perverse Taktiken seitens der Publisher, das war früher nicht in dem Maße vorgekommen. Die Raubkopierer und Geizhälse gab es schon seit es Computerspiele gibt. Aber was im Moment seitens der Hersteller kommt ist schon extrem. Und die Konsolen sind einfach ein Teil davon, weil sie nunmal solche Hardware verbaut haben. Sie sind jetzt da und man muss mit ihnen klarkommen. Aber man sollte die Hersteller nicht einfach machen lassen was sie wollen.


----------



## RavionHD (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde es immer wieder komisch wie Leute *alle* Konsolen gegen den einen PC sehen (also 4 vs 1).

Man muss jede Plattform einzeln sehen, und da steht der PC verkaufstechnisch auch sehr gut da.

Ich bin mir sicher dass Watch Dogs sich aufgrund der aktuell sehr günstigen Keys super verkauft auf dem PC, in MMOGA ist es mit Black Flag fast immer an der Spitze, mittlerweile sind wohl selbst 20% realistisch.


----------



## Kinguin (17. Oktober 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> Ja, das hab ich auch schon eingeräumt, es sind leider zu viele Leute die nicht bereit sind für Qualität zu zahlen. Aber es ist halt auch nur ein Teil vom Ganzen. Da muss eben jeder mitarbeiten, der Spieler, der Programmierer und der Publisher.
> 
> Im Moment beobachte ich aber richtig perverse Taktiken seitens der Publisher, das war früher nicht in dem Maße vorgekommen. Die Raubkopierer und Geizhälse gab es schon seit es Computerspiele gibt. Aber was im Moment seitens der Hersteller kommt ist schon extrem. Und die Konsolen sind einfach ein Teil davon, weil sie nunmal solche Hardware verbaut haben. Sie sind jetzt da und man muss mit ihnen klarkommen. Aber man sollte die Hersteller nicht einfach machen lassen was sie wollen.


 
Tja ich verstehe in einigen Punkten was du meinst,aber wie bereits erwähnt und von dir eingeräumt :
Aufgehübschte Konsolenports werden halt akzeptiert von den Pclern
Solange man das nicht ändert,kann der Publisher weitermachen 
Und selbst wenn dir Leute es nicht zu Release kaufen so nehmen sie halt die Spiele später mit im Sale/Keyshops
Die aktuelle Situation haben einige Pcler selbst mit ihrem Kaufverhalten geschaffen 
Hätte man Titel wie WD weggelassen,hätte der Entwickler seine Strateigie überdenkt 

Tatsächlich kann man Spiele entwickeln mit dem Pc als Leadplattform - aber das machen nur noch die wenigsten und selbst die werden selten belohnt 
Auf Tw3 freue ich mich aber besonders das wird ein Fest nicht nur grafisch,das wäre ein solcher Titel wie du ihn meinst

@Bobi du redest am Thema die ganze Zeit vorbei,hier ging es nicht um Verkaufszahlen


----------



## Razor2408 (17. Oktober 2014)

Der PC verliert aber auch gegen *eine* Konsole im Direktvergleich, sogar gegen Last Gen-Konsolen PS3 und Xbox 360.

Egal ob Watch Dogs, Assassins Creed, FIFA, Dead Space, CoD, BF, usw. usf. - es verkaufen sich die Spiele auf jeder einzelnen Konsole besser.
Auf PS4 und Xbox One jeweils (!) sogar drei- bis viermal so gut, obwohl die neuen Konsolen noch nicht mal ein Jahr am Markt sind.
Der Anteil wird sich jedes Jahr noch mehr zu PS4/Xbox One schieben - und vom PC weg.

Das kannst du drehen und wenden wie du willst, mutmaßen und schätzen was du willst - am PC verkaufen sich die Spiele einfach nicht gut genug.
Mit deinen ominösen Download-Zahlen kannst du noch 1000mal kommen.
Wenn die Zahlen direkt vom Publisher kommen, wie im Falle von Watch Dogs von Ubisoft, dann sind da auch die Verkäufe von Uplay und Steam dabei.

Der Verkaufsanteil auf der Xbox 360 liegt bei 17%, und am PC bei 10% - was sollen die Publisher dann als logische Folge denken?


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Oktober 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> Ja, das hab ich auch schon eingeräumt, es sind leider zu viele Leute die nicht bereit sind für Qualität zu zahlen. Aber es ist halt auch nur ein Teil vom Ganzen. Da muss eben jeder mitarbeiten, der Spieler, der Programmierer und der Publisher.
> 
> Im Moment beobachte ich aber richtig perverse Taktiken seitens der Publisher, das war früher nicht in dem Maße vorgekommen. Die Raubkopierer und Geizhälse gab es schon seit es Computerspiele gibt. Aber was im Moment seitens der Hersteller kommt ist schon extrem. Und die Konsolen sind einfach ein Teil davon, weil sie nunmal solche Hardware verbaut haben. Sie sind jetzt da und man muss mit ihnen klarkommen. Aber man sollte die Hersteller nicht einfach machen lassen was sie wollen.


Dann jammere die ganzen PC-Gamer an, die sich die miesen Ports und schlechten Games für den PC kaufen, denn Konsoleros können an deiner Situation nichts ändern. 

Und komm mir jetzt bitte nicht mit dem Argument, dass sie sich einen PC kaufen sollen, denn, wenn überhaupt ein großer Teil das machen würde, dann hättest du auf dem PC eine noch größere Mainstreamgruppe und zwar eine, die wohl kaum HighEnd Hardware kaufen würde, um dem durchschnittlichen PC mal ordentlich Leistung zu bringen und die Minimalanforderungen in Games zu erhöhen und es würden weiterhin schlechte Games kommen.


----------



## RavionHD (17. Oktober 2014)

92% aller PC Spiele werden digital verkauft, und der Watch Dogs Anteil ıst jetzt garantiert bei knapp 20% Prozent, dank billiger Keys, da schnappen PC Spieler schnell zu, und Battlefield 4 verkauft sicht auf dem PC am Besten, siehe Battlefield 4 Stats, und mit Ausnahme vom schlechtem CoD hast Du sonst keine Quelle. PC Anteil ıst insgesamt gleich stark wie die anderen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Oktober 2014)

Und das wird garantiert von Bobi. 

Was deine Aussage aber mit meiner zu tun hat, muss ich ja nicht verstehen.


----------



## Razor2408 (17. Oktober 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Und das wird garantiert von Bobi.


Wenn ein 24/7 PC-Verfechter mit "Herrenrasse"-Avatar in einem PC-Forum das garantiert, dann kann man dem doch mehr glauben als den Zahlen die direkt vom Publisher kommen.


----------



## Kinguin (17. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> 92% aller PC Spiele werden digital verkauft, und der Watch Dogs Anteil ıst jetzt garantiert bei knapp 20% Prozent, dank billiger Keys, da schnappen PC Spieler schnell zu, und Battlefield 4 verkauft sicht auf dem PC am Besten, siehe Battlefield 4 Stats, und mit Ausnahme vom schlechtem CoD hast Du sonst keine Quelle. PC Anteil ıst insgesamt gleich stark wie die anderen.


 
Der WatchDogs Anteil betrug 2-3 Monate nach Release ca 10% ,davon waren 70% digital - und das ist das Entscheidende zu Release und kurz danach 
Was nach einem Jahr ist interessiert den Publisher nur bedingt  

Ansonszen deine Garantien sind ziemlich sinnfrei - schön,dass du so toll abschätzen kannst


----------



## RavionHD (17. Oktober 2014)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Wenn ein 24/7 PC-Verfechter mit "Herrenrasse"-Avatar in einem PC-Forum das garantiert, dann kann man dem doch mehr glauben als den Zahlen die direkt vom Publisher kommen.


 
Quelle 1:PC Spieler spielen digital - AreaGames.de

Quelle 2: Battlefield 4 Stats

Die Elite des Gamings muss sich halt dementsprechend zeigen. 

Watch Dogs mit 12% Anteil Nach 6 Wochen, natürlich interessiert sie das , Geld ıst Geld. 
http://mobile.pcgameshardware.de/Wa...ile-bekannt-gegeben-PC-mit-12Prozent-1128480/


----------



## Kinguin (17. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Quelle 1:PC Spieler spielen digital - AreaGames.de
> 
> Quelle 2: Battlefield 4 Stats
> 
> Die Elite des Gamings muss sich halt dementsprechend zeigen.


 
Der Vertreter der angebliche Elite blamiert sich hier grade richtig  
Bf4 Stats sagen nix zu den Verkaufszahken aus ,sie sagen eben nur welche Spieler Online sind - zu Bf4 gibts gar keine offiziellen Verkaufszahlen

Schön,dass Pcler digital kaufen - wie man aber anhand der Verkaufszahlen von WD sieht kommt trotzdem nur auf 10% (70% davon waren digital) - die Verkaufszahlen kann man nehmen weil sie offiziell von Publisher sind ,kann man wohl eher trauern als deinen Aussagen 
Und wie bereits erwähnt,es zählt in aller erster Linie der Gewinn zu Release und kurz danach
War wohl nix


----------



## RavionHD (17. Oktober 2014)

Es sind 10-12% Nach 6 Wochen, Nicht 10% Nach 2-3 Monaten.
Und BF4Stats sagt sehr wohl was, je mehr Verkäufe, desto mehr Spieler.


----------



## Kinguin (17. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Es sind 10-12% Nach 6 Wochen, Nicht 10% Nach 2-3 Monaten.
> Und BF4Stats sagt sehr wohl was, je mehr Verkäufe, desto mehr Spieler.


 
Ok 10-12% nach 1,5 Monaten  

Ja etwas,aber ziemlich verfälscht - ausserdem sind das Spielerzahlen nach einem Jahr nebenbei,bringt uns also rexht wenig 
Da ist dem PUblisher das oft auch egal ,Razor hat dir aber erklärt,dass der Pc nicht alleine Triple A Titel stemmen kann - was verstehst du daran nicht ? 
Der Pc ist nen Langzeitseller,der Publisher nimmt das eben mit aber zu Release machen die Konsolen selbst den grösseren Anteil aus 
Und das deutlich,Bf hat zudem die grösste Pc Community im Triple A Bereich - häng dich bitte nicht an diesem einem Teil auf


----------



## RavionHD (17. Oktober 2014)

Das stimmt, der PC kann alleine keine großen Titel stemmen, eine Konsole auch Nicht, außer sie wird stark subventioniert.
Außerdem dreht sich heute alles um Gewinnmaximierung, und daher nimmt man alle möglichen Plattformen mit.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Oktober 2014)

Also Ni No Kuni kam nur für die PS3 und von einer Subventionierung weiß ich jetzt nichts.


----------



## Kinguin (17. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Das stimmt, der PC kann alleine keine großen Titel stemmen, eine Konsole auch Nicht, außer sie wird stark subventioniert.
> Außerdem dreht sich heute alles um Gewinnmaximierung, und daher nimmt man alle möglichen Plattformen mit.


 
Und darum ging es Razor auch,der Pc kann nicht alleine Triple A Titeln stemmen,wie denn auch wenn je nach Spiel zu Release schon eine Konsole allein ausmacht ?
Du machst ständig einen Konsole vs Pc Vergleich raus 

Wenn man sich mal weitere offzielle Umsatzzahlen ansieht ,dann sieht man sogar,dass CurrentGen Konsolen trotz alter Technik noch gut Geld machen 
Ubisoft: Quartalsumsatz sinkt um ein Drittel - News | GamersGlobal

Das ist zwar älter,aber da sieht man ganz gut wie viel die CurrentGen Konsolen paar MOnate nach Release jeweils alleine ausmachten,und wie stark sogar die LastGen Konsolen (jeder für sich allein genommen) vom Umsatz her waren
Ausser hör auf zu meckern über Konsolen und ständig zusagen,dass du die Elite bist 
Du unterstützt doch selber den aktuellen Markt mit dem Kaufen von Konsolenports sowie den Keys in Keyshops

Ps: TloU und Co wurden stark subvenioniert  das ist mr ganz neu - wie konnten sie denn dann solche Klassenschlager sein ?


----------



## RavionHD (17. Oktober 2014)

Das sind die aktuellsten Zahlen:Ubisoft: Umsatzrückgang & rote Zahlen - 4Players

Natürlich werden Naughty Dog und co. von Sony unterstützt, sonst würden die Titel auf allen Plattformen erscheinen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Oktober 2014)

Nö, JapanGames sind normalerweise deswegen exklusiv für Sony Konsolen, weil die in Japan am stärksten vertreten sind.


----------



## Kinguin (17. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Das sind die aktuellsten Zahlen:Ubisoft: Umsatzrückgang & rote Zahlen - 4Players
> 
> Natürlich werden Naughty Dog und co. von Sony unterstützt, sonst würden die Titel auf allen Plattformen erscheinen.


 
Danke ,die Umsatzzahlen vom ganzen Jahr (1.April-31.März) sind nochmal etwas aussagekräftiger 
Tja und da sehen wir ganz gut Xbox macht 27% aus,Ps3 25% also alle beiden für sich genommen deutlich mehr als der Pc
Und auch auch ganz gut schon 9% für die Ps4,obwohl sie grade mal 6 Monate alt war da 

Ja unterstützt,von Subventionierung ist dabei aber keine Rede wie du es behauptest


----------



## RavionHD (17. Oktober 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Nö, JapanGames sind normalerweise deswegen exklusiv für Sony Konsolen, weil die in Japan am stärksten vertreten sind.


 
Ja klar, die erscheinen dort wo sie gekauft werden, ist bei Nintendo auch nicht anders. Bei TLOU trifft das aber nicht zu.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Oktober 2014)

Also könnte man wohl generell sagen, dass Games dort erscheinen, wo sie gekauft werden?


----------



## Kinguin (17. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Ja klar, die erscheinen dort wo sie gekauft werden, ist bei Nintendo auch nicht anders. Bei TLOU trifft das aber nicht zu.


 
Klingt logisch


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Oktober 2014)

ND gehört Sony. Ist nunmal so.


----------



## Kinguin (17. Oktober 2014)

Stark subventioniert* sry dafür wollte ich den Beweis


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Oktober 2014)

Subventionen können auch gut Umsatz generieren. 
Die Games von ND sind dafür da, um die Plattform zu pushen, so wie alles, wo Sony oder MS die Kohle hin legen.
Da sind die Verkaufszahlen nicht mal so wichtig, aber man nimmt sie sicher gerne mit.


----------



## Kinguin (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich merk grade hat grad nen irendwie nen dummen Denkfehler Nailgun sry mein Fehler ^^


----------



## Offset (17. Oktober 2014)

Du hast echt den Punkt getroffen. 
Der Pc hat einfach einen schlechten Ruf. So Käse wie „Konsolen sind viel besser als ein Pc“ muss ich leider öfters hören.


----------



## AntiWantze (18. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Das sind die aktuellsten Zahlen:Ubisoft: Umsatzrückgang & rote Zahlen - 4Players
> 
> Natürlich werden Naughty Dog und co. von Sony unterstützt, sonst würden die Titel auf allen Plattformen erscheinen.



ND und co sind eben Studios die Sony gehören. Da ist es selbstverständlich das von Sony finanzierte Spiele nur für die eigne Plattform entwickelt werden und nicht für die Konkurrenz.


----------



## robafan1 (18. Oktober 2014)

Also ich habe eine PS 4 und bisher auf PCs eigentlich nur Sachen wie Minecraft gespielt und zwar aus dem Grund, weil das das einzige ist, was mein ThinkPad schafft 

Gerade weil für den PC schneller innovative Spiele und Mods verfügbar sind und weil viele dieser Spiele gar nicht oder nur abgespeckt nach langer Wartezeit auf Konsolen erscheinen, möchte ich mir jetzt einen PC anschaffen. Das heißt aber nicht, dass ich der PS 4 komplett abschwöre. Ich halte sie nach wie vor für eine schöne Konsole, auf der ich viel Spaß hatte. Im nachhinein hätte ich sie mir vielleicht nicht anschaffen müssen, wenn ich jetzt einen PC haben will. Doch zum verkaufen ist sie mir zu schade. Ich nutze sie nicht nur als BluRay Player weiter, sondern auch für Spiele, die sich Atmosphärisch einfach besser anfühlen als auf einem PC Monitor (z.B. mein Favorit NBA 2k), sowie für wirklich klasse Spiele die nur für Konsolen erscheinen. 

Mit Konsolen bin ich groß geworden und daher halte ich die PS 4 keineswegs für eine Fehlinvestition. Doch leider haben mich die beschriebenen Mehrkosten und auch die Onlinegebühren dazu bewegt, mir ein PC-System anzuschaffen, und darauf primär zu spielen. Doch trotzdem kann ich in beide Welten eintauchen und die Vor- und Nachteile beider Systeme spüren. Daher bin ich mir sicher, dass ich in Zukunft auf beiden Systemen Spaß haben werde.


----------



## Captn (19. Oktober 2014)

Super Beitrag .

Ich weiß nicht, wie man das besser hätte zum Ausdruck bringen können .

(Das gilt übrigens dem TE )


----------



## Thranthor (20. Oktober 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Super Beitrag .


 

Wollt ihr PCler es einfach nicht verstehen und wahr haben ?!?

Es ist ganz einfach, es geht schlicht nur ums Geld, mehr nicht.
Wirft eine Sache genügend Gewinn ab, wird sie unterstützt. Kann ein Konzern davon nicht existieren, dann muss man eben damit leben, dass dieser Konkurs anmeldet.

Ihr verlangt dass man extra für euch, ganz speziell, die Spiele anpasst. Für eine kleine Minderheit der Zocker ?!?
Wir reden hier nur von den PClern, die sich einen absoluten High-End-PC leisten können und wollen - bitte nicht vergessen !

Schaut man sich einmal an, was unter *reinen* PC-Spielern *weltweit* denn Stand der Dinge ist, dann kommt man beispielsweise laut Steam auf einen 2-Kern-Prozessor mitsamt minderwertiger GPU als Basis - toll !

Ihr verlangt dass man eure Spiele speziell für eure Kisten anpasst ? Ja gerne, dann *zahlt* auch dafür 

Ich wäre der Erste, der euch dabei unterstützt !

Dummerweise habt ihr euch eben - um die viel "gelobten" Auto-Vergleiche zu zitieren - einen Ferrari gekauft und verlangt nun, der Sprit darf aber höchstens zehn Cent kosten und Reparaturen sollen auch kostenlos sein ?!?

Dummerweise seid ihr eine kleine Minderheit, die sogar noch stolz drauf ist, für ihre Spiele weniger als ein Konsolen-Spieler zu zahlen ... so kann sich eine spezielle Anpassung aber nicht rentieren.

Es ist soooooooooooooo einfach: Alles was sich rentiert, wird auch verkauft.
Ihr elitären PCler wollt aber nicht für "eure" Spiele oder deren Anpassungen zahlen.
Ich wollt sie eher noch umsonst haben - dabei würde es eben noch mehr Summen verschlingen, ein Spiel an einen High-End-PC an zu passen !
Bezahlt doch dafür, dann bekommt ihr diese auch 
Ihr *wollt* das aber gar nicht und seid nicht bereit für eine erbrachte Mehrleistung - die nur *euch* zu gute kommen soll - auch exklusiv in die Tasche zu greifen.

Nein, ihr wollt doch eure Spiele sogar billiger haben als ein Konsolero sie kaufen kann !

Fangt an 100€ für eine spezielle High-End-Version eines PC-Spiels zu bezahlen, dann wird es sie auch geben !

Ihr seid wie eine Gruppe Ferrari-Fahrer die hier fordert, man müsste Straßen bauen, die nur sie befahren dürfen ... aber die *ALLGEMEINHEIT* soll sie für EUCH zahlen, damit ihr euren Spaß habt ...
Nehmt doch endlich eure Kohle in die Hand und bezahlt auch die Leistungen die ihr fordert 
Umsonst ist nichts auf der Welt 

Bloß ist dies nicht zu euch durch gedrungen ...


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Oktober 2014)

Verwende doch ein paar Rufzeichen weniger, das liest sich so laut. 

Selbst bezahlen kann man per Kickstarter, wo man sich gute Sachen raus suchen und unterstützen kann.


----------



## Thranthor (20. Oktober 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Verwende doch ein paar Rufzeichen weniger, das liest sich so laut.



Ja sorry, ich bin halt auch echt sauer ... 

Eine Sonderwurst fordern, aber nur nicht dafür *NICHT* zahlen wollen, nein, ANDERE sollen sie zahlen ... das ist doch echt dreist ... (und jetzt ganz ohne Ausrufezeichen  )


----------



## Razor2408 (20. Oktober 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Selbst bezahlen kann man per Kickstarter, wo man sich gute Sachen raus suchen und unterstützen kann.


Ist bei Kickstarter außer Star Citizen eigentlich auch nur EIN namhaftes Projekt rausgekommen? Wobei SC ja noch lange nicht erschienen ist...


----------



## RavionHD (20. Oktober 2014)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Ist bei Kickstarter außer Star Citizen eigentlich auch nur EIN namhaftes Projekt rausgekommen? Wobei SC ja noch lange nicht erschienen ist...


 
Ja eigentlich schon:

-) Divinity:Original Sin
-) Wasteland 2
-) Planetary Annihilation
-) Project Cars
-) Star Citizen
-) Kingdom Come Deliverance
-) Insurgency 2
-) Pillars of Eternity
-) Elite: Dangerous
usw.

Also da gibt es durchaus einige sehr gute Projekte.


----------



## Captn (20. Oktober 2014)

Thranthor schrieb:


> Ja sorry, ich bin halt auch echt sauer ...
> 
> Eine Sonderwurst fordern, aber nur nicht dafür *NICHT* zahlen wollen, nein, ANDERE sollen sie zahlen ... das ist doch echt dreist ... (und jetzt ganz ohne Ausrufezeichen  )


Wer sagt denn, dass ich nicht genug Geld für Spiele ausgebe? Aber da du es ja so mit Autovergleichen hast, bitte schön: Würdest du dein Auto mit Diesel betanken, nur weil es billiger als Super ist, auch wenn du einen Benziner fährst?
Mir ist es eigentlich relativ egal, ob ich 60 oder nur 40 zum Release bezahle, was stimmen muss, ist die Ware. Denn dafür zahle ich. Wenn man mir aber einen Haufen ******* vorlegt, dann muss man sich nicht wundern, dass die Leute sich beschweren. Ich will gar keine Extrawurst, denn die bekomme ich zur Zeit, schließlich wird der PC teilweise mit Absicht zurückgehalten. Ich möchte dich nur mal daran erinnern, dass es vor den Konsolen auch schon Spiele gab .

Aber ich hab noch ein Beispiel für dich.
Da der Entwicklingsaufwand und die damit verbundenen Kosten ja so hoch wären bei einer Optimierung, stellt sich mir die Frage, warum man dann nicht auch zu Release 60 statt 50 € für ein PC-Spiel verlangt. Bei einer Verkaufszahl von 1Mio, was nicht gerade viel wäre, hätte man schon ein 10Mio Plus gemacht und anstatt Aufwand für einen FPS-Lock zu betreiben, hätte man für einen Bruchteil letztendlich mehr Gewinn einfahren können.
Aber ich habe eh sämtliche Geduld bei sowas verloren und das Gefühl, dass Triple-A-Publisher sogar zu blöd, sind 3m weiter zu denken .


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Oktober 2014)

Weil PC-Spieler nicht so gerne bezahlen? 
Zumindest den vollen Preis. 

Außerdem hab ich ja schon Kickstarter erwähnt. 
PCler könnten den Markt selbst ändern, schlechte Ports links liegen lassen und gute Projekte unterstützen.


----------



## Rizzard (20. Oktober 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Weil PC-Spieler nicht so gerne bezahlen?
> Zumindest den vollen Preis.



Das liegt an den gegebenen Möglichkeiten. Hat man die Möglichkeit, besorgt man sich die Spiele auf diese billige Art.
An der Konsole sind 60€ nicht schlimm, da ich das Game jederzeit für 30-40€ verkaufen kann.



> PCler könnten den Markt selbst ändern, schlechte Ports links liegen lassen und gute Projekte unterstützen.



Man hätte auch Clients wie Steam, Origin und Co abstrafen sollen. Hätte wäre wenn.^^


----------



## Xcravier (20. Oktober 2014)

Bei Spielen, die richtig gut sind, bezahle ich auch den vollen Preis (wie z.B. The Witcher 3).

Wenn aber absichtlich Fps-Locks drinnen sind, die Steuerung mit Maus und Tastatur totaler Murks ist, das Spiel total schlecht optimiert ist oder das Spiel einfach schlecht ist, bezahle ich natürlich auch nicht den vollen Preis. Es handelt sich ja schließlich um mangehlafte Ware.
Mal ein Auto-Vergleich: wenn es extra ein Auto zu kaufen gibt, dass statt 200km/h nur 150km/h fahren kann, und außerdem 10l/km statt 5l/km verbraucht, zahle ich doch auch nicht den vollen Preis.


----------



## XEN0oN (20. Oktober 2014)

Oja ... Dem PC geht es so schlecht das 99% der AAA Titel in den letzten 10 Jahren für diesen erschienen sind.
Ein Spiel wie League Of Legends macht außerdem NUR 600 Mio $ Umsatz pro Jahr und Steam hat mittlerweile auch NUR 100 Mio Nutzer.

Eine Blockbuster Hollywood Produzent wie Chris Roberts (Lord of War) nimmt mal eben 50 Mio über Kickstarter ein und bricht sämtliche Crowdfunding Rekorde im Spiele-Genre.



> Der PC ist ein vom Aussterben bedrohtes Medium



Jo - Das sagen die Leute schon seit 30 Jahren. *gähn*

PS.  Das finanziell erfolgreichste Spiel aller Zeiten ist übrigens bei uns gar nicht bekannt.
In Asien nennt sich das Ding "Crossfire"; man spielt es auf dem PC (ähnlich wie CS) und es macht pro Jahr einen Umsatz von 1.000 Mio $.
In der Summe (Laufzeit) mehr als GTA IV oder GTA V.
http://crossfire.z8games.com/cf_ld/ld1/z8ld_cf_new_standard.aspx?from=&subid=




> und das ist das Entscheidende zu Release und kurz danach
> Was nach einem Jahr ist interessiert den Publisher nur bedingt



Nein. Sogar heute noch werden "alte" Spiele bei Steam erfolgreich verkauft.
Es ist dem Publisher NICHT egal was mit einem 18 Jahre alten Spiel passiert.
Auch bei Nintendo werden Retro Spiele in der "Virtual Console" erfolgreich verkauft.
 Gibt ja auch relativ erfolgreiche Portale wie GOG die sich auf (alte) Spiele spezialisiert haben.



> Ich finde es immer wieder komisch wie Leute alle Konsolen gegen den einen PC sehen (also 4 vs 1).



Jo - Die Konsolen sind ja untereinander Konkurrenten.
So könnte man nämlich eigentlich die Tablets zum PC dazurechnen und schon hat man ganz andere Zahlen.
Den BOOM der "mobile" Games einfach dem PC zuschreiben und passt scho!


----------



## McRoll (20. Oktober 2014)

Thranthor schrieb:


> Wollt ihr PCler es einfach nicht verstehen und wahr haben ?!?
> 
> Es ist ganz einfach, es geht schlicht nur ums Geld, mehr nicht.
> Wirft eine Sache genügend Gewinn ab, wird sie unterstützt. Kann ein Konzern davon nicht existieren, dann muss man eben damit leben, dass dieser Konkurs anmeldet.
> ...



Da du anscheinend einige vorher erwähnten Dinge konsequent ignorierst, hier noch einmal kurz zusammengefasst.

1) Man muss keinen High - End PC besitzen um grafisch bessere Spiele als auf Konsole zu spielen. Ich werde es immer und immer wieder erwähnen, weil dieses Märchen einfach Unfug ist. Alienware hat sogar vor kurzem einen Prototyp um die 500 US - Dollar vorgestellt, das ist son i3 Prozessörchen mit schwacher Grafik in einem Konsolengehäuse, das kann locker mit  PS 4 und Xbone mithalten und stellt stellenweise sogar bessere Grafik dar. Gibt auch schöne Vergleichsvideos dazu, einfach mal auf Youtube schauen. Ansonsten wie gesagt, kann man sich leicht einen guten Gamer - PC um die 500- 600 € zusammenstellen.

2) Ich habe bereits geschrieben, eine Skalierung der Grafik ist leichter umzusetzen als einen kompletten Port von einem System auf ein anderes unter Berücksichtgung dessen dass man alles auf ein Gamepad zuschneiden muss. Es wäre kein Problem ein Spiel so zu programmieren dass man für schwächere Systeme einfach Auflösung der Texturen und Reduzierung des Detailgrades und der Effekte umsetzt.

3) Computerspieler zahlen sehr wohl viel Geld, allerdings nicht für die typischen neu erscheinenden AAA - Actionspiel - Ports. Schau dir an was World of Tanks, WoW, LoL und die anderen schon erwähnten Spiele umsetzen, davon können Konsolenhersteller nur träumen. Man muss eben dem Computerspieler etwas vorsetzen was sich für ihn auch lohnt. Etwas schärfere Texturen absichtlich so programmiert dass sie eben nur auf den besten Systemen flüssig laufen reißens eben nicht raus. 

Außerdem brauchts gar keine High - End - Version eines PC - Spiels, man muss nur konsequent die Rechenpower ausnutzen und nicht Spiele künstlich beschneiden, darum gings hier und das überliest du auch gekonnt. Du spielst einfach immer wieder dieselber Leier ab wie die anderen Konsolenverfechter, alle eure Argumente wurden schon zigfach widerlegt und mit Beispielen untermauert und ihr fangt einfach immer von vorne an. So kann mans auch machen, machts nur nicht wahr.

Bin mal gespannt was z.B. Witcher 3 bringt, wenn die es schaffen eine  gute PC -Version zu designen werden das bestimmt sehr viele kaufen und das wäre dann ein Beispiel für einen gut entwickelten Crossplattformtitel.


----------



## Ion (20. Oktober 2014)

Wegen Aufräumarbeiten geschlossen

Edit:
Wieder offen


Im Großen und Ganzen wird hier vorbildlich diskutiert, kleinere Ausreißer habe ich beseitigt und so manches Komplettzitat gekürzt, was den Lesefluss steigern sollte. Hier kann es dann weiter gehen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Oktober 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> 3) Computerspieler zahlen sehr wohl viel Geld, allerdings nicht für die typischen neu erscheinenden AAA - Actionspiel - Ports. Schau dir an was World of Tanks, WoW, LoL und die anderen schon erwähnten Spiele umsetzen, davon können Konsolenhersteller nur träumen. Man muss eben dem Computerspieler etwas vorsetzen was sich für ihn auch lohnt. Etwas schärfere Texturen absichtlich so programmiert dass sie eben nur auf den besten Systemen flüssig laufen reißens eben nicht raus.
> 
> Außerdem brauchts gar keine High - End - Version eines PC - Spiels, man muss nur konsequent die Rechenpower ausnutzen und nicht Spiele künstlich beschneiden, darum gings hier und das überliest du auch gekonnt. Du spielst einfach immer wieder dieselber Leier ab wie die anderen Konsolenverfechter, alle eure Argumente wurden schon zigfach widerlegt und mit Beispielen untermauert und ihr fangt einfach immer von vorne an. So kann mans auch machen, machts nur nicht wahr.
> 
> Bin mal gespannt was z.B. Witcher 3 bringt, wenn die es schaffen eine  gute PC -Version zu designen werden das bestimmt sehr viele kaufen und das wäre dann ein Beispiel für einen gut entwickelten Crossplattformtitel.


Ja, auf der Plattform, wo als erstes fix Casualgames dabei waren und wo die Spieler schön F2P, Browsergames und Onlinezwänge durch gewunken haben, wird natürlich der größte Anspruch an Games gestellt. 
Hör endlich mal auf, von Enthusiasten auf alle PCler zu schließen, denn wenn sich schlechte Games/Ports auf dem PC nicht gut verkaufen ließen, würde es sie dort nicht geben. 

Wo du hier aber die ganzen Konsolenverfechter siehst, erschließt sich mir nicht ganz, denn hier hat eigentlich niemand behauptet, dass Konsolen besser sind. 
Widerlegt hast du übrigens auch nichts, du hast nur immer wieder versucht, die Schuld anderen in die Schuhe zu schieben. 

Ich habe dir das ja anhand der Wii erklärt. 
Dort gab es kaum Adventures, weil es dafür dort keinen Markt gab. 
Was hätten hier also Gamer auf anderen Plattformen ändern können? Richtig, nix. 
Leute, die sich Games für Konsolen kaufen, verändern damit nicht den Markt bei PC-Spielen, das machen die PCler schon selbst, wenn sie sich trotz Mängel immer wieder gewisse Spiele kaufen.


----------



## MOD6699 (20. Oktober 2014)

Yakimandu schrieb:


> Ja und wenn ständig Leute ankommen die immer betonen, dass es sie nicht juckt wird jede Diskussion sinnlos. Toll! Wieso schreibste dann überhaupt noch wenn du doch einfach nur zockst und das gejammere egal ist und nervt? Vielleicht erreicht man ja hier den ein oder anderen "Peasant" wie man so schön sagt, der dann doch mal einsieht, das es nen Fehler ist diese aktuelle Konsolengeneration zu unterstützen. Aber mitreden auch wenn man gar keine wirklich Meinung außer "alle solln sich lieb haben und alles ist egal" hat macht nicht wirklich Sinn. So ein resigniertes "ich kann eh nix ändern" ist darüber hinaus auch ziemlich jämmerlich.


 

Ich finde nicht das ihr diskutiert sondern das ihr eure Meinung anderen aufdrücken wollt. So ähnlich sehe ich das heutzutage überhaupt bei "Diskussionen".. Jeder will nur noch seine Meinung aufpressen. Sorry das ich dafür schon zu weise bin. Hat aber auch nichts mit dem Thema zu tun von daher lassen wir es dabei.


----------



## McRoll (20. Oktober 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ja, auf der Plattform, wo als erstes fix Casualgames dabei waren und wo die Spieler schön F2P, Browsergames und Onlinezwänge durch gewunken haben, wird natürlich der größte Anspruch an Games gestellt.
> Hör endlich mal auf, von Enthusiasten auf alle PCler zu schließen, denn wenn sich schlechte Games/Ports auf dem PC nicht gut verkaufen ließen, würde es sie dort nicht geben.


Wo hab ich denn behauptet alle PC'ler seien Enthusiasten? Ich habe vorher geschrieben dass auf dem PC alle Gruppen vertreten sind. Aber im Gegensatz zur Konsole gibt es nur auf dem PC die sehr anspruchsvollen Spieler. Die wirst auf einer Konsole wohl kaum finden.


> Wo du hier aber die ganzen Konsolenverfechter siehst, erschließt sich mir nicht ganz, denn hier hat eigentlich niemand behauptet, dass Konsolen besser sind.
> Widerlegt hast du übrigens auch nichts, du hast nur immer wieder versucht, die Schuld anderen in die Schuhe zu schieben.


Für einen Verfechter braucht man auch nicht zu behaupten dass Konsolen besser sind. Hier wird behauptet dass Konsolen eine Existenzgrundlage neben dem PC haben. Dem habe ich nur im Falle von Nintendo bzw Handhelds und ähnlichen Systemen zugestimmt, denn nur die produzieren konsequent Titel abseits der typischen PC - Genres und kommen sich nicht in die Quere. Die beiden Nextgen - Konsolen produzieren größtenteils dasselbe was auch auf dem PC kommt - nur eben schlechter. Das gilt insbesondere für Actionspiele und Shooter. Daher haben die meiner Meinung nach keine Daseinsberechtigung, weil das bekommst du auf dem PC besser geliefert.


> Ich habe dir das ja anhand der Wii erklärt.
> Dort gab es kaum Adventures, weil es dafür dort keinen Markt gab.
> Was hätten hier also Gamer auf anderen Plattformen ändern können? Richtig, nix.
> Leute, die sich Games für Konsolen kaufen, verändern damit nicht den Markt bei PC-Spielen, das machen die PCler schon selbst, wenn sie sich trotz Mängel immer wieder gewisse Spiele kaufen.


 Leute die sich Games für Konsolen kaufen verändern nur dann nicht den Markt, wenn diese Spiele *nicht* für den PC gibt. Ansonsten entscheiden sich viele Spieler leider bewusst für die schlechtere Konsolenversion, aus den ganzen Gründen die auf Lügen und Tatsachenverdrehungen basieren und aus Faulheit oder Berührungsängsten mit PC. Das versuchen PC'ler halt aufzuklären, mehr oder weniger erfolgreich. 

Ansonsten müssen sich PC'ler halt gute Ports bzw generell gute Spiele kaufen, zur Not auch etwas teurer, da sind wir uns eh schon einig geworden, viele Posts zurückliegend.

Edit: Ich glaub ich komme nicht drumrum, mich irgendwann mal für n paar Stunden hinzusetzen und wirklich viel Material zusammenzusuchen und in einem Post zu bündeln. Dann kann ich immer darauf verweisen, wenns mal wieder um Leistung, Preis, Vergleiche und ähnliches geht. Langsam bin ichs Leid immer wieder dasselbe hinzuschreiben. Demnächst gibts einfach nur ein Verweis und fertig.


----------



## robafan1 (20. Oktober 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> Die beiden Nextgen - Konsolen produzieren größtenteils dasselbe was auch auf dem PC kommt - nur eben schlechter. Das gilt insbesondere für Actionspiele und Shooter. Daher haben die meiner Meinung nach keine Daseinsberechtigung, weil das bekommst du auf dem PC besser geliefert.



Puh, ich denke sie haben durchaus eine Daseinsberechtigung. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel und ich bin mir sicher, dass jeder hier schonmal auf einer Konsole gespielt hat, die sich in ähnlichen Fahrwassern wie PCs bewegt. Konsolen haben auf jeden Fall eine Daseinsberechtigung, ob nun NextGen oder CurrentGen ist egal. Denn angesichts der großen Beliebtheit haben sie einfach Vorteile, die für genau diese Zielgruppe ausschlaggebend sind. Für mich persönlich waren das der Preis, die hohe Verbreitung/Kompatibilität und teilweise auch die andere Atmosphäre. Eine weiterer Pluspunkt ist, dass eine Konsole einfach funktioniert. Man bestellt sie, steckt sie an den Fernseher und zockt nach einem einfachen Setup los. Nicht wie beim PC, dessen Teile man erst einmal auswählen und zusammenstellen muss, dann bestellen, zusammenbauen, Betriebssystem installieren usw. 

Ich will nicht behaupten, dass Konsolen besser sind. Ich besitze selbst eine PS4 und hatte viel Spaß, sehe mich jetzt aber aus diversen Gründen gezwungen auf PC Gaming zu wechseln, was mir aber nichts ausmacht. Aber zu behaupten, Konsolen die mit PC konkurrieren hätten keine Daseinsberechtigung, das macht mir etwas aus.

Mit Konsolen sind viele aufgewachsen und oftmals war es auch Tradition, dass auf dem PC gearbeitet und auf der Konsole gezockt wird. Das dauert bis es sich umstellt und viele wollen und können sich nicht dahingehend ändern. Außerdem haben bei einer Konsole alle relativ gleiche Grundbedingungen was Hardware und Peripherie angeht. Apropos Hardware: Kommen wir doch zurück zum Preis. 

Ja, die Spiele sind teurer und gerade bei NextGen kommen Gebühren hinzu, die vorher nicht nötig waren, die man nun aber zu begleichen hat um so spielen zu können wie vorher. Trotzdem würde mich aber eine 400 € PC Konfiguration interessieren, die einen BluRay Player sowie bessere Grafik, ein OS und (mehr oder weniger) hochwertige Peripherie bietet im gleichen ansprechenden Design und mit der gleichen Qualität und für die gesichert ist, das ich auch in 5 Jahren noch Topsiele mit ungefähr gleichem Spielerlebnis genießen kann.

Es mag sein, dass auf 3 Jahre hinweg der PC günstiger ist. Aber viele Menschen wollen einfach nur diese Konsole haben, was ich vollkommen nachvollziehen kann. Folgekosten sind da erstmal nebensächlich. Zusammengefasst will ich sagen, dass beide Systeme Nachteile haben, aber auch nicht zu verachtende Vorteile gegenüber dem anderen. Was jemand jetzt möchte muss er selbst wissen, aber sie haben beide zweifelsohne eine Daseinsberechtigung

Gruß


----------



## McRoll (20. Oktober 2014)

robafan1 schrieb:


> Eine weiterer Pluspunkt ist, dass eine Konsole einfach funktioniert. Man bestellt sie, steckt sie an den Fernseher und zockt nach einem einfachen Setup los. Nicht wie beim PC, dessen Teile man erst einmal auswählen und zusammenstellen muss, dann bestellen, zusammenbauen, Betriebssystem installieren usw.



Arrrgh

Ja eben nicht, ich schreib doch die ganze Zeit, muss man eben nicht! Wieso denkt jeder automatisch dass man einen PC selber zusammenbauen muss? Wer das nicht will lässt das entweder machen, Alternate, Caseking machen sowas. Oder man kauft sich einen normalen Komplettrechner und lässt den so wie er ist. Ich hab doch extra sogar dieses Alienware Teil angesprochen, sowas wie eine Steam Machine sein sollte. Das ist ein fertiges Gerät, genau wie Konsole. Nur eben reine PC - Hardware und nichts umgemodelt.

Meine Güte Leute, trollt ihr eigentlich nur noch oder lest ihr absichtlich nicht? Das wurde schon längst 100x durchgekaut.


----------



## robafan1 (20. Oktober 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> Arrrgh
> 
> Ja eben nicht, ich schreib doch die ganze Zeit, muss man eben nicht! Wieso denkt jeder automatisch dass man einen PC selber zusammenbauen muss? Wer das nicht will lässt das entweder machen, Alternate, Caseking machen sowas. Oder man kauft sich einen normalen Komplettrechner und lässt den so wie er ist. Ich hab doch extra sogar dieses Alienware Teil angesprochen, sowas wie eine Steam Machine sein sollte. Das ist ein fertiges Gerät, genau wie Konsole. Nur eben reine PC - Hardware und nichts umgemodelt.
> 
> Meine Güte Leute, trollt ihr eigentlich nur noch oder lest ihr absichtlich nicht? Das wurde schon längst 100x durchgekaut.


Eben und wenn mann diese Kosten mit ein berechnet, dann ist die Konsole vom Preis her konkurrenzlos. Damit meinte ich, dass wenn man die Konsole mit einem PC zum gleichen Preis schlagen will, dass das nur mit selbst bauen geht.

Für den Rest: Siehe mein vorheriger Post


----------



## McRoll (20. Oktober 2014)

Ja gut, wenn jetzt für jemanden 100-200€ eine unüberwindbare Hürde sind, vielleicht. Der zahlt das dann lieber fürs PSN Network anstatt für die Hardware 

Edit: eine Sache wird noch gern übersehen, zu einer Konsole gehört auch ein guter Fernseher. Wenn ich mir eine holen wollen würde, müsst ich noch nen Tausender in einen guten Fernseher investieren. Wieso spricht das niemand an wenns um Kosten geht? Ein Computermonitor ist billiger. Und nein, ein Fernseher ist heutzutage unter jungen Leuten nicht unbedingt selbstverständlich, weil mehr und mehr nicht mehr fernsehen zugunsten von PC und Internet. Ich hab selber mehrere Leute im Bekanntenkreis die nicht mehr fernsehen, ich tus auch vielleicht grad mal 1-2 Mal im Monat.


----------



## Zybba (20. Oktober 2014)

skalibran schrieb:


> [...]Es ist doch egal, wer auf welcher Plattform spielt, Hauptsache wir haben Spaß[...]


 Ich hab mal den für mich wichtigsten Satz zitiert.
Vielen Dank für dieses mutige Statement!
Spread the love!


----------



## robafan1 (20. Oktober 2014)

Ja natürlich, jeder soll gerne auf seinem System Spaß haben. Sie haben alle Vor- und Nachteile. 

Und bezüglich der Fernseherproblematik: Ich denke, dass der Fernseher in den meisten Fällen schon vorhanden ist. Günstige und gute Flatscreens sind schon günstig zu erwerben. Und ein "guter Fernseher" für 1000 € hat auch ein Monitor Pendant, das nicht viel billiger ist dafür aber kleiner und mit weniger Möglichkeiten


----------



## McRoll (20. Oktober 2014)

robafan1 schrieb:


> Und ein "guter Fernseher" für 1000 € hat auch ein Monitor Pendant, das nicht viel billiger ist dafür aber kleiner und mit weniger Möglichkeiten


 
Soso, auf einmal ist ein geringer Aufpreis doch nicht mehr so wichtig?

ein guter Rechner ist auch nicht viel teurer als eine Konsole und hat dafür viel mehr Möglichkeiten

So kann man alles umdrehen, wies einem gerade passt.


----------



## Kinguin (20. Oktober 2014)

Schreib ruhig weiter in nem Pc Forum,wo deine Aussagen eh niemanden erreichen,ausser Only Pcler und Multiplattformer 
Statt zu meckern solltest du vllt mal an den Gamern ansetzen statt irgendwelcuen Elektrogeräten die Schuld in die Schuhe zu schieben 

Am besten fangse direkt bei einigen Pc Gamern an,du willst mehr Spiele mit dem Pc als als Leadplattform und keine KOnsolenports ? Dann ändere was am Pc Markt 
Du willst das Konsolen verschwinden,die ja angeblich die Schuld an der langsam,voranschreitenden Technik haben ? Tja dann überzeug den Ottonormalkunden mit Selbstbau Pcs 
Ganz ehrlich ,wieso akzeptierse nicht einfach mal,dass manche LEute keine Lust haben genauso viel in ihr Hobby zu investieren wie du ? 
Manche Leute sehen Gaming eben nicht als 1.Hobby an oder eben halt als normale Unterhaltung 
Man muss sich auch gar nicht mit seinem Hobby auf Teufel komm raus richtig auseinandersetzen 
Tut mir ja Leid,dass du ne Minderheit in der Hinsicht bist 

Ausserdem sehe ich auch nirgendwo,wo der Markt voll von Mainstreammüll ist - abseits von COD/AC gibts noch genügend andere Spiele
Und was können Konsolen dafür,dass in bestimmte Genre nicht so viel investiert wird ? Richtig nix,die Pcler bestimmen ihren Markt und nicht die Konsolenspieler


----------



## robafan1 (20. Oktober 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> Soso, auf einmal ist ein geringer Aufpreis doch nicht mehr so wichtig?
> 
> ein guter Rechner ist auch nicht viel teurer als eine Konsole und hat dafür viel mehr Möglichkeiten
> 
> So kann man alles umdrehen, wies einem gerade passt.


 Doch, ein geringer Aufpreis ist wichtig. Ich nahm bloß Stellung auf deine Aussage, dass man zu einer Konsole einen 1000 € Fernseher dazu kaufen muss


----------



## McRoll (20. Oktober 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Schreib ruhig weiter in nem Pc Forum,wo deine Aussagen eh niemanden erreichen,ausser Only Pcler und Multiplattformer
> Statt zu meckern solltest du vllt mal an den Gamern ansetzen statt irgendwelcuen Elektrogeräten die Schuld in die Schuhe zu schieben
> 
> Am besten fangse direkt bei einigen Pc Gamern an,du willst mehr Spiele mit dem Pc als als Leadplattform und keine KOnsolenports ? Dann ändere was am Pc Markt
> ...



Es bringt nix das in einem reinen Konsolenforum zu schreiben, die meisten User dort können das nicht auf dem Level diskutieren wie wir das hier machen, außerdem werd ich dort bestimmt bei Adam und Eva anfangen müssen, denen erzählen was überhaupt FPS ist und warum mehr besser ist und dass es auch PC's unterhalb von 2k € gibt... nene, die Energie spar ich mir. Neid und verhärtete Meinungen spielen dort auch eine viel größere Rolle als hier, alles was ich da zu hören bekomme werden "Deine Mutter" - Sprüche sein. Lieber erzähl ich das Multiplattformern, weil die können die Systeme noch rational miteinander vergleichen und vielleicht erkennt doch der ein oder andere, dass die Dinger eigentlich überflüssig sind.

Mir reichts auch wenn ich nur ein paar erreiche, die Masse kann ohnehin nicht überzeugt werden, da mach ich mir keine Illusionen.
Das Gute ist auch, ich werde mir das nur noch ein paar Jahre geben müssen, es wird mit ziemlicher Sicherheit die letzte reine Konsolengeneration werden.


----------



## Zybba (20. Oktober 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> [...] nene, die Energie spar ich mir.[...]


 
Apropos:
Die Konsolen verbrauchen meines Wissens deutlich weniger Energie!


----------



## Kinguin (20. Oktober 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> Es bringt nix das in einem reinen Konsolenforum zu schreiben, die meisten User dort können das nicht auf dem Level diskutieren wie wir das hier machen, außerdem werd ich dort bestimmt bei Adam und Eva anfangen müssen, denen erzählen was überhaupt FPS ist und warum mehr besser ist und dass es auch PC's unterhalb von 2k € gibt... nene, die Energie spar ich mir. Neid und verhärtete Meinungen spielen dort auch eine viel größere Rolle als hier, alles was ich da zu hören bekomme werden "Deine Mutter" - Sprüche sein. Lieber erzähl ich das Multiplattformern, weil die können die Systeme noch rational miteinander vergleichen und vielleicht erkennt doch der ein oder andere, dass die Dinger eigentlich überflüssig sind.
> 
> Mir reichts auch wenn ich nur ein paar erreiche, die Masse kann ohnehin nicht überzeugt werden, da mach ich mir keine Illusionen.
> Das Gute ist auch, ich werde mir das nur noch ein paar Jahre geben müssen, es wird mit ziemlicher Sicherheit die letzte reine Konsolengeneration werden.



So kann man es sich auch einfach machen ,doch nicht bereit sich so sehr für sein Hobby einzusetzen ? 
Nicht alle Konsolenspieler sind so,und man muss auch nicht in ein Forum
Nur kannst du niemanden überzeugen,weil es schlichtweg nur dir wenigsten interessiert - das hat auch nix mit Neid zu tun bei den meisten
Ausserdem wenn du den Pc Markt ändern willst,dann könntest du vllt mal einige Pcler (!) überzeugen oder darauf auch keine Lust ? 
Die sind nämlich für den aktuellen Pc Markt verantwortlich

Achja du schreibst zudem generell viel zu sehr aus der Sicht eines Only Pclers,so wirst du erst recht niemanden finden den du überzeugen kannst
Multiplatformer Spieler schon gar nicht,denen ist nämlich egal was besser ist 
Ich persönlich schreib auch nur,weil ich in beiden Vorzüge sehe und weil diese KonsoleGehate nervt 
Im Grunde sind einige nicht viel besser,als einige Konsolenspieler die den Pc haten  
zB :
Konsolen Schuld am Markt ,Konsolenspieler kaum Enthusiasten,nach Konsolen kommt der Pc natürliche Entwicklung usw 

Unnötig,und diese Aussagen stimmen auch nicht wirklich

Ps: könnte vllt wirklich die letzte Gen sein,aber auch eher wegen der aktuellen Entwicklung
Ob so ne Entwicklung erstrebenswert ist,weiss ich aber nicht


----------



## Icedaft (20. Oktober 2014)

"Zugegeben, die meisten Zocker werden sich während des Spielens kaum  Gedanken machen, wie viel Strom ihre Konsole gerade verbraucht,  spätestens aber wenn die Rechnung ins Haus flattert, wird die ganze  Sache relevant. Aus diesem Grund stellte Anandtech eigene Messungen an  um den Stromverbrauch der beiden neuen Konsolen, der Xbox One und der  Playstation 4, gegenüberzustellen.Dabei kam heraus, dass die Xbox  One durch die Bank etwas weniger Strom konsumiert als die PS4, außer im  StandBy-Modus. Vermutlich wegen Kinect, welches den Raum überwacht um  sich jederzeit per Sprachbefehl einschalten zu können, verbraucht die  Xbox One im StandBy-Modus 15,3 Watt, wohingegen sich die PS4 mit 8,59  Watt zufrieden gibt. Ganz ausgeschaltet fließen durch die Xbox One sogar  nur 0,22 Watt und durch die PS4 0,45 Watt.
Im Idle-Betrieb, wenn  die Konsolen nur das Hauptmenü anzeigen und nichts weiter zu tun haben,  verbraucht die Xbox One 69,7 Watt und die PS4 88,8 Watt. Stehen sie dann  unter Volllast, zum Beispiel beim Zocken von Battlefield 4, steigt der  Verbrauch der Xbox One auf 119 Watt an und der der PS4 auf 139,9 Watt."


Quelle: Gamezone


140W dürfte mit einem I5 4460 und einer 750TI durchaus zu schaffen sein...


----------



## Razor2408 (20. Oktober 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> Lieber erzähl ich das Multiplattformern, weil die können die Systeme noch rational miteinander vergleichen und vielleicht erkennt doch der ein oder andere, dass die Dinger eigentlich überflüssig sind.


Wenn Konsolen überflüssig sind, warum kann es dann nur dort einige Genres geben wie z.B. Sport: Madden NFL, NHL, MLB, NBA, Top Spin Tennis uvm.?
Alle diese Spiele gab es mal am PC, aber leider zocken die Leute dort solche Genres nicht gerne, wodurch die Verkaufszahlen zu gering waren.

Wenn Konsolen überflüssig sind, warum können dann *NUR SIE* solche Spiele wie GTA, Assassins Creed, Far Cry, CoD, FIFA, uva. finanzieren?
Ich bin Multigamer seit ca. 20 Jahren, und hatte immer aktuelle Gaming-PCs (selbst zusammengestellt und gebaut), sowie alle Konsolen.
Ein PC hat seine eigenen Genres wie RTS oder MMOs, auch wenn sich da in den letzten Jahren nicht viel getan hat.
Aber zu behaupten eine Plattform wäre "überflüssig", zeugt von großem Nicht-Verständnis der gesamten Branche, und einem zu geringen Horizont, sorry.
PC und Konsolen werden wie die letzten 30 Jahre (und mehr) nebeneinander existieren - wer das nicht einsehen oder wahrhaben will, sollte das Hobby wechseln.

Mich würde wirklich interessieren wie es am PC tatsächlich ohne Konsole aussehen würde.
Das leidige Thema mit den Schwarzkopien könnte man jetzt ins Unendliche diskutieren - Fakt ist: es ist am PC ein *großes* Problem.
Crysis-Entwickler: Raubkopierer zerstören Spiele-Platform PC - Seite 6
3DCenter Forum - id und Epic entfernen sich vom PC - Raubkopierer schuld(?)
Bohemia Interactive: 3 vs. 100 - Raubkopierer ein Problem
Ubisoft: "Raubkopie-Rate auf PC bis zu 95 Prozent" - News | GamersGlobal

-> sowas kommt dabei raus, wenn man hunderte bis tausende Euro in die Hardware steckt, und dann alle Spiele für lau aus dem Netz ziehen will.
NICHT die Konsolen sind schuld dass der PC zwar technisch immer vorne ist, aber keine entsprechenden Spiele bekommt, die das zeigen: *es sind die eigenen User.*

Zum Abschluss möchte ich noch anmerken, dass auf GamePro.de - Das Magazin für PlayStation, Xbox, Nintendo und Mobile Gaming , einer der größten deutschen Konsolenseiten, der Altersdurchschnitt bei über 25 Jahren liegt, und man dort sehr vernünftig diskutieren kann. Es haben auch ein Großteil der User dort einen Gaming-PC. Mit "Deine Mutter..."-Sprüchen wird man dort sicher nicht konfrontiert. Teilweise ist das Niveau dort sogar "erwachsener" wie hier..


----------



## Zybba (20. Oktober 2014)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> [...]
> Das leidige Thema mit den Schwarzkopien könnte man jetzt ins Unendliche diskutieren - Fakt ist: es ist am PC ein *großes* Problem.
> Crysis-Entwickler: Raubkopierer zerstören Spiele-Platform PC - Seite 6
> 3DCenter Forum - id und Epic entfernen sich vom PC - Raubkopierer schuld(?)
> ...


 Ich glaube auch, dass das Problem existiert. Früher habe ich meine Spiele auch gezogen und nicht gekauft.

Allerdings glaube ich Publishern pauschal kein Wort mehr.
Die entwicklen auch jedes Jahr das revolutionärste Spiel aller Zeiten...
Generell schwatzen die doch nur, was ihnen am besten in den Kram passt und sie am besten dar stehen lässt.

Meinetwegen gibt es Ausnahmen, allerdings wird es unendlich schwer, die zu filtern...


----------



## Icedaft (20. Oktober 2014)

Sorry, aber wer bei den heutige Sales bei Steam, Humble-Bundle, Origin und Co. noch raubkopiert, der macht das wohl eher aus sportlicher Antrieb (wer hat´s zuerst gecrackt), denn aus finanzieller Not heraus (wobei ich sportlich in diesem Zusammenhang ziemlich perfide finde).

Raubkopien gab es für die Konsolen aber auch schon zu PS-One-Zeiten (Chip rein und fertig).

Mir wäre der Aufwand und die Gefahr (der für die Verwendung von Raubkopien notwendigen Tools) auch einfach viel zu groß und spätestens beim nächsten Update läuft der Hack nicht mehr....

Auf der anderen Seite, wenn selbst legal gekaufte Spiele nicht out-of-the-box laufen ( so bei mir BF4 Multiplayer, Fallout 3), kann das schon ziemlich nerven - Probleme die man mit einer Konsole so wohl nicht, bzw. nicht so häufig hat.


----------



## Razor2408 (20. Oktober 2014)

Hier wieder mal aktuelle Zahlen von einem brandneuen Spiel: 

*THE EVIL WITHIN* (BETHESDA SOFTWORKS)
PS4 (47%)
XBO (27%)
360 (11%)
PS3 (10%)
PC (5%)
Quelle: PAL Charts - Week 42, 2014 - NeoGAF

Auf den alten Konsolen PS3 und Xbox 360 verkauft sich ein neues Spiel *pro System* (!) doppelt so gut als am PC 
Das zeigt doch schon mehr als deutlich, warum der PC nur noch schlechte Ports und keine eigenen Games mehr bekommt.
Es zahlt sich einfach nicht aus, weil die Leute keine Spiele kaufen.

Auf PS4 und Xbox One werden *pro System* (!) 5mal bzw. fast 10mal so viel Spiele verkauft im Vergleich zum PC
-> und das obwohl die neuen Konsolen noch nichtmal ein Jahr am Markt sind. Der Anteil wird sich in Zukunft noch mehr zu den Konsolen hin verschieben.


----------



## aloha84 (20. Oktober 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wer bei den heutige Sales bei Steam, Humble-Bundle, Origin und Co. noch raubkopiert, der macht das wohl eher aus sportlicher Antrieb (wer hat´s zuerst gecrackt), denn aus finanzieller Not heraus (wobei ich sportlich in diesem Zusammenhang ziemlich perfide finde).
> 
> Raubkopien gab es für die Konsolen aber auch schon zu PS-One-Zeiten (Chip rein und fertig).


 
Raubkopien gab es immer, nur auf den Konsolen war es nicht die Mehrheit.
Aber ob mit oder ohne Raubkopien...wie oft hat sich Crysis 3 für den PC verkauft?
In der PC-Hochburg nach 9 Monaten 100.000 mal --> Crysis 3 schafft nach neun Monaten 100.000 Verkäufe auf dem PC in Deutschland
Das ist "Nüschts".
Wenn man sich mal überlegt, dass ein Smash Bros 3DS in Japan ausverkauft ist oder dass sie selbst auf einer schwächelnden WiiU, in den USA einfach mal mehr als 450.000 Kopien von Mario Kart 8 verkaufen --> wohlgemerkt in 3 Tagen!


----------



## Icedaft (20. Oktober 2014)

Weil die Leute es nicht besser wissen oder wider besseren Wissens nicht anders wollen. 

Das ist der gleiche Grund warum sich Beats oder Apple-Produkte gut verkaufen, jeder kennt es, jeder hat es, bequem, einfach, modern (wobei bei Apple wenigstens im Ansatz noch etwas Qualität zu erkennen ist).

Ein PC erfordert doch ein wenig (angelerntes) Fachwissens und will gepflegt werden. Eine Konsole kann jeder (noch so einfach gestrickte) Bedienen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Oktober 2014)

@McRoll
Ach, es gibt nur beim PC anspruchsvolle Spieler?
Sorry, aber wenn du dich mit dem Thema gar nicht befasst, wäre es besser, wenn du nichts mehr schreibst. 

Nur mal ein Beispiel aus der Beat'emUp Szene:
Die lernen jeden Move auswendig und nicht nur die Steuerung, sondern auch die Bewegung des Chars. 
Jeder Move wird aufgenommen, um die Frames zu zählen, denn alles über 15 Frames ist unsafe und wird nicht gespielt. 
Danach werden noch die besten Kombos ausgearbeitet, damit man bei einer Juggle ein Maximum an Damage erzielt. 
Das ist in der Tat sehr anspruchslos. 

Und ich versuche es noch mal, ganz einfach:
So lange am PC schlechte Games gekauft werden, wird es sie dort auch geben. 

Aber von einer Plattform, wo die meisten keinen Bock auf Aufrüsten haben und wo die meisten Casuals vorhanden sind, brauchst du nicht viel erwarten. 
Stichwörter: F2P, Browsergames


----------



## Thranthor (20. Oktober 2014)

Nailgun, ich behaupte sogar dass beinahe jedes Spiel, bei dem man tatsächlich mehr als nur eine Taste drücken muss, auch anspruchsvoll ist, wenn man einer der Besten werden will.

Egal ob es um irgendwelche Racing-Spiele geht (Arcade oder Sim spielt keine Rolle), Shooter, Strategiespiele oder gar ein Angry-Birds !
In jedwedes Spiel muss man hartes "Training" stecken, um dort richtig gut zu werden und zur Crème de la Crème zu gehören !

Ich selbst habe World of Warcraft intensiv im PVP gespielt, seit Classic Zeiten (wo wir als Gruppe noch einem "Kumpel' geholfen haben Groß-Marshall zu werden), aber weil ich jetzt aber auch auf Konsolen spiele, bin ich natürlich dumm, einfältig und nicht anspruchsvoll laut McRoll - na klar.
Dabei soll ich laut Aussagen anderer Leute sogar richtig gut gewesen sein, was ja für einen Konsolenspieler gar nicht geht, gell ? 

Es ist aber auch egal ob jemand nun gerne Pac-Man, Mikado, Schach, WoW, Uncharted, Anno und was auch immer gerne spielt - alle sind eben nur eines : Spieler !

Diesen Disput gibt es auch nicht bei anderen Hobbys oder Sportarten, es sind wirklich nur PCler die sich "erhaben" fühlen wollen.
Ich glaube langsam wirklich die wollen gewisse Defizite in ihrem Leben kompensieren und etwas haben, damit sie sich besser fühlen und sich etwas einreden können.
Das ist kein Witz, keine Beleidigung und vollkommen ernst gemeint !


----------



## robafan1 (20. Oktober 2014)

Thranthor schrieb:


> Es ist aber auch egal ob jemand nun gerne Pac-Man, Mikado, Schach, WoW, Uncharted, Anno und was auch immer gerne spielt - alle sind eben nur eines : Spieler !



Word!

Beide Systeme haben ihre Vorzüge, ihre Daseinsberechtigung, ihre Super Spielerikonen und leider auch Trolle. Aber die Schuld am Scheitern des einen Systems auf den Erfolg des anderen zu Schieben ist Unfug.


----------



## RavionHD (20. Oktober 2014)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Hier wieder mal aktuelle Zahlen von einem brandneuen Spiel:
> 
> *THE EVIL WITHIN* (BETHESDA SOFTWORKS)
> PS4 (47%)
> ...


 
Ich finde auf der Seite keine genauen Zahlen, wo sind die die Du hier postest?


----------



## Razor2408 (20. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Ich finde auf der Seite keine genauen Zahlen, wo sind die die Du hier postest?


Welch ein Wunder dass gerade DU die nicht findest. 

NeoGAF - View Single Post - PAL Charts - Week 42, 2014
Benutz die Suchfunktion (Strg + F)


----------



## Thranthor (20. Oktober 2014)

robafan1 schrieb:


> Beide Systeme haben ihre Vorzüge, ihre Daseinsberechtigung, ihre Super Spielerikonen und leider auch Trolle. Aber die Schuld am Scheitern des einen Systems auf den Erfolg des anderen zu Schieben ist Unfug.


 
Ja, genauso ist es !

Zumal wir hier in Deutschland den Vorteil haben, dass tatsächlich noch sehr viele Konsoleros auch einen relativ guten PC daheim zum zocken stehen haben, und somit mit reden können 

Diesen Vorwurf: "Wenn es euch nicht gäbe, würdet ihr alle das tun was *ICH* tue", sollten sich reine PCler bitte einmal aufschreiben, damit zu irgendeinem, wirklich ganz beliebigen Sportverein gehen und die Leute dort fragen, ob sie auch so über andere Sportler denken.
Ich wette darauf sie werden tatsächlich Jahre benötigen um einen Verein zu finden, wo die Mehrheit auch so über andere Sportler denkt ... und genau darüber sollten sie sich bitte einmal Gedanken machen und fragen, warum das so ist 
Übrigens mit diesem Spruch bitte auch einen Psychologen besuchen, die werden sich nämlich direkt fragen, warum ihr so denkt und nach der Ursache forschen wollen ... und das nicht damit sie etwas verdienen, Psychologen sind in Deutschland eh überarbeitet 

Es ist doch jedem selbst überlassen woran er Spaß hat, und man kann auch ganz bestimmt keinen IQ daran messen, was eine Person bevorzugt und gerne spielt.


----------



## RavionHD (20. Oktober 2014)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Welch ein Wunder dass gerade DU die nicht findest.
> 
> NeoGAF - View Single Post - PAL Charts - Week 42, 2014
> Benutz die Suchfunktion (Strg + F)


 
Das sind falsche Zahlen, angeblich soll das neue Borderlands gerade mal 4% Anteil auf dem PC haben, laut Steam waren allein in der ersten Nacht knapp 70.000 gleichzeitig online, also kompletter Humbug diese Zahlen, solange nichts Offizielles von den Publishern kommt glaube ich nichts.


----------



## Kinguin (20. Oktober 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Weil die Leute es nicht besser wissen oder wider besseren Wissens nicht anders wollen.
> 
> Das ist der gleiche Grund warum sich Beats oder Apple-Produkte gut verkaufen, jeder kennt es, jeder hat es, bequem, einfach, modern (wobei bei Apple wenigstens im Ansatz noch etwas Qualität zu erkennen ist).
> 
> Ein PC erfordert doch ein wenig (angelerntes) Fachwissens und will gepflegt werden. Eine Konsole kann jeder (noch so einfach gestrickte) Bedienen.


 
Da hast du recht,eig ist ein Pc nicht mal shwierig zusammenzubauen 
Aber es gibt Menschen,die haben eben keine Lust drauf,und ich finde das auch voll ok ^^
Es gibt Leute,die spielen Fussball,muss man aber dann gleich Taktiken auswendiglernen,an hohen Turnieren teilnehmen usw ? 

Gaming mag ein Hobby sein,aber was ist daran falsch es lieber simpel zu haben? Wenn es keine Konsolen gebe würden die LEute mehr an Tablets hängen oder nen LowPc kaufen aus Mediamarkt
Vllt mit Glück einen gut zusammengebastelten PC für 400-500,aber dann bleibt eben drauf sitzen bis die Spiele nicht mehr laufen oder bis das Ding kaputt ght

Daher sehe ich jetzt auch nicht das Problem an der Existenz von Konsolen,verstehe daher aich 0 wie McRoll den Konsolen vorwerfen kann,dass sie technisch limitieren bzw für den heutige Mainstream kram ala Cod/Ac verantwortlich ist,sowas wird doch auch gerne am Pc gekauft (zudem ist der heutige Markt vielfältig genug,sehe da nicht nur Müll wie er es nennt)
Genauso Aussagen wie gibt mehr CoreGamer am Pc oder Konsolenspieler sind überwiegend unreif


----------



## Razor2408 (20. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Das sind falsche Zahlen, angeblich soll das neue Borderlands gerade mal 4% Anteil auf dem PC haben, laut Steam waren allein in der ersten Nacht knapp 70.000 gleichzeitig online, also kompletter Humbug diese Zahlen, solange nichts Offizielles von den Publishern kommt glaube ich nichts.


Glaub was du glauben willst, hier hast du es schwarz auf weiss. Der PC ist als Spieleplattform doppelt so schwach wie *jeweils* (!) PS3 und Xbox 360. Daran ändert auch dein PC-Fanatismus nichts - es ist nur ein weiterer Beleg dafür, warum der PC so gut wie nichts mehr exklusives bekommt.


----------



## RavionHD (20. Oktober 2014)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Glaub was du glauben willst, hier hast du es schwarz auf weiss. Der PC ist als Spieleplattform doppelt so schwach wie *jeweils* (!) PS3 und Xbox 360. Daran ändert auch dein PC-Fanatismus nichts - es ist nur ein weiterer Beleg dafür, warum der PC so gut wie nichts mehr exklusives bekommt.


 
Und natürlich sind es falsche Zahlen, es sind Retail Zahlen aus England:
The Evil Within is new UK number one | Metro News

Diese Zahlen sagen genau *0* aus, es fehlen die digitalen Verkäufe inkl. Verkäufe international!

Zitat:


> Not only was the PlayStation 4 version of The Evil Within the best seller but it also accounted for almost half of all sales of the game, at 47 per cent. The Xbox One was at 27 per cent, the Xbox 360 at 11 per cent, and the PlayStation 3 at just 10 per cent.


----------



## robafan1 (20. Oktober 2014)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> es ist nur ein weiterer Beleg dafür, warum der PC so gut wie nichts mehr exklusives bekommt.


Ich denke mal das liegt nicht daran, dass der PC nicht beliebt genug ist, sondern dass hinter dem PC kein großes Label steht wie hinter Konsolen. Exklusivtitel wie HeavyRain wurden von Sony mitfinanziert. Wer sollte das für PCs über nehmen? Microsoft? Die haben die Xbox 
Somit bleiben dem PC die Indiespiele, was ich nicht zwangsläufig als Nachteil sehe.


----------



## SirBullyyy (20. Oktober 2014)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Glaub was du glauben willst, hier hast du es schwarz auf weiss. Der PC ist als Spieleplattform doppelt so schwach wie *jeweils* (!) PS3 und Xbox 360. Daran ändert auch dein PC-Fanatismus nichts - es ist nur ein weiterer Beleg dafür, warum der PC so gut wie nichts mehr exklusives bekommt.


 
Sind dort auch die digitalen Verkaufszahlen enthalten? Wenn nicht kannst du diese zahlen vergessen.



robafan1 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das liegt nicht daran, dass der PC nicht beliebt genug ist, sondern dass hinter dem PC kein großes Label steht wie hinter Konsolen. Exklusivtitel wie HeavyRain wurden von Sony mitfinanziert. Wer sollte das für PCs über nehmen? Microsoft? Die haben die Xbox
> Somit bleiben dem PC die Indiespiele, was ich nicht zwangsläufig als Nachteil sehe.


 
Exakt, dass denke ich auch. Warum sollte man auf einer offenen Platform exklusive Spiele bringen (wenn nicht Genre Abhängig wie z.B. Strategie Spiele) wenn man sie auch gleich auf mehr Platformen spielen kann. Exklusive Spiele werden halt von Sony und MS finanziert damit man ihre Konsolen kauft, wer hätte denn was davon wenn jemand zum PC Kauf hingelenkt werden soll?


----------



## Thranthor (20. Oktober 2014)

Kinguin und Razor2408: Ich bewundere euch, ob eurer Ausdauer ... 

Ich persönlich hätte schon lange aufgegeben, denn Bobi werdet ihr niemals überzeugen können 

So sehr ich ihm seinen Spaß mit seinem PC wünsche, so sehr bin ich doch davon überzeugt, dass seine Sichtweise eben "eingeschränkt" ist - da kann man euch beiden dann auch nur als Don Quijote und Sancho Panza bezeichnen


----------



## RavionHD (20. Oktober 2014)

SirBullyyy schrieb:


> Sind dort auch die digitalen Verkaufszahlen enthalten? Wenn nicht kannst du diese zahlen vergessen.


 
Eben nicht, es sind nur die Retail Zahlen aus England.


----------



## Razor2408 (20. Oktober 2014)

Wo steht da ob das nur Retail-Verkäufe waren? Wo ist der Beleg dafür dass die DL-Zahlen am PC so gut waren?
Außerdem sind das offizielle Publisher-Zahlen, oder von wo kommen die wohl sonst?
Hier hast du es schwarz auf weiss:
NeoGAF - View Single Post - PAL Charts - Week 42, 2014

Das einzige was du jetzt wieder machst, ist alle Zahlen als absurd abzustempeln, weil es deiner PC-Traumwelt nicht passt.
Aber leider ist es so - Spiele verkaufen sich sogar auf Last Gen-Konsolen besser als am PC - finde dich damit ab und lass deine absurden Ausreden sein.


----------



## Kinguin (20. Oktober 2014)

SirBullyyy schrieb:


> Sind dort auch die digitalen Verkaufszahlen enthalten? Wenn nicht kannst du diese zahlen vergessen.


 
Wenn man es ganz genau nimmt ,kann man kaum Zahlen nehmen - die Publisher rücken selten alle Zahlen raus 

WD als gutes Bsp : Watch Dogs: Verkaufsanteile bekannt gegeben - PC mit 12%, PS4 und Xbox One mit mehr als 50% der Verkäufe

Kann man zwar nicht als allgemein gültig sehen aber 
12% Pc (mit digitalen VErkäufen),33% Ps3/Xbox 360,55% CurrentGen

Anders Bsp UBisofts Umsatzzahlen : Ubisoft: Umsatzrückgang & rote Zahlen - 4Players

Wolgemerkt,Ps4 macht schon 9% aus dabei war sie grade mal 6 Monate alt und es gab kaum einen Ubisoft Titel

Also ich würde schon sagen,dass die Publisher an den Konsolen zu Release mehr Gewinn machen
Bedenke das ist der wichtigste Zeitraum eben,der Pc ist aber dafür nen guter Langzeitseller


----------



## RavionHD (20. Oktober 2014)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Wo steht da ob das nur Retail-Verkäufe waren? Wo ist der Beleg dafür dass die DL-Zahlen am PC so gut waren?
> Außerdem sind das offizielle Publisher-Zahlen, oder von wo kommen die wohl sonst?
> Hier hast du es schwarz auf weiss:
> NeoGAF - View Single Post - PAL Charts - Week 42, 2014
> ...


 
Diese Zahlen sind nichtssagend, weil es Retail Zahlen aus England sind, und nochmal für Dich:
DFC Intelligence: 92 Prozent der Spiele auf dem PC werden in einer digitalen Form abgesetzt - PC - PC - playm.de

Finde Dich damit ab dass Du falsch liegst nur weil es in Deiner Konsolen-Traumwelt nicht passt.


----------



## robafan1 (20. Oktober 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Wolgemerkt,Ps4 macht schon 9% aus dabei war sie grade mal 6 Monate alt und es gab kaum einen Ubisoft Titel



Ja, aber damals beim Launch war AC 4 so ziemlich einer der besten Titel. Also ist das wenig verwunderlich.


----------



## Kinguin (20. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Diese Zahlen sind nichtssagend, weil es Retail Zahlen aus England sind, und nochmal für Dich:
> DFC Intelligence: 92 Prozent der Spiele auf dem PC werden in einer digitalen Form abgesetzt - PC - PC - playm.de
> 
> Finde Dich damit ab dass Du falsch liegst nur weil es in Deiner Konsolen-Traumwelt nicht passt.


 
Tja dann nehmen wir die bekannten Verkauszahlen wie WD  komisch komisch


----------



## robafan1 (20. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Diese Zahlen sind nichtssagend, weil es Retail Zahlen aus England sind, und nochmal für Dich:
> DFC Intelligence: 92 Prozent der Spiele auf dem PC werden in einer digitalen Form abgesetzt - PC - PC - playm.de
> 
> Finde Dich damit ab dass Du falsch liegst nur weil es in Deiner Konsolen-Traumwelt nicht passt.



Interessanter Artikel. Und ich würde definitiv sagen Tendenz steigend, denn selbst mit langsamer Internetverbindung ist Steam um einiges attraktiver als das Spiel zu bestellen


----------



## Thranthor (20. Oktober 2014)

SirBullyyy schrieb:


> Sind dort auch die digitalen Verkaufszahlen enthalten? Wenn nicht kannst du diese zahlen vergessen.


 
Die sind ganz bestimmt mittlerweile erfasst.

Der BIU (edit : Bundesverbad Interaktive Unterhaltung - www.biu-online.de) hat z.B. Zahlen heraus gegeben, wonach auf dem PC und Konsolen - zusammen gefasst - 38% aller Spiele bereits digital vertrieben werden.
Nun gehören dem BIU MS, Sony und Nintendo an, und diese werden die Werte für ihre Plattformen ganz genau kennen.

Andererseits darf man davon ausgehen, dass auf dem PC wesentlich mehr digital gekauft wird, als auf den "doofen Daddelkisten", die *zusammengefassten* 38% dürften also eher in Richtung 70% PC, 15% Konsolen gehen 

Jedenfalls geben die Konsolenhersteller hinter der Hand durchaus Zahlen bekannt - die wir nicht kennen.


----------



## Razor2408 (20. Oktober 2014)

Wo steht denn da dass es nur Retail-Zahlen sind? Zeig mir die Passage bitte.
Und du bringst wiedermal nur eine nichtssagende News über digitale Verkäufe generell 
In welchem Zusammenhang steht das jetzt mit The Evil Within? Wo sind die angeblich so hohen Zahlen von den Digitalverkäufen von dem Spiel schwarz auf weiss?

Die Aussagen von dir nimmt sowieso niemand ernst, also Beweise bitte.


----------



## RavionHD (20. Oktober 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Tja dann nehmen wir die bekannten Verkauszahlen wie WD  komisch komisch


 
Du kommst fast immer mit den Watch Dogs Verkaufszahlen. 

Watch Dogs hat heute garantiert einen größeren Anteil, dank günstiger Keys (liegen bei ~20 Euro), bei vielen Keyshops ist Watch Dogs seitdem ständig in den Topcharts.

@Razor

The Evil Within hat 4% Anteil bei den *Retail* Verkaufszahlen in England, da auf dem PC bis zu 90% digital gekauft wird sind diese Zahlen nichtssagend, außerdem ist England das Konsolenland schlechthin.

Retail:
http://www.playstationlifestyle.net...t-borderlands-evil-within-cant-topple-fifa-15


----------



## aloha84 (20. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Diese Zahlen sind nichtssagend, weil es Retail Zahlen aus England sind, und nochmal für Dich:
> DFC Intelligence: 92 Prozent der Spiele auf dem PC werden in einer digitalen Form abgesetzt - PC - PC - playm.de
> 
> Finde Dich damit ab dass Du falsch liegst nur weil es in Deiner Konsolen-Traumwelt nicht passt.


 
92%....wo kommt die Zahl her, Ohhh von Analysten.....na die haben ja immer Recht.


----------



## Razor2408 (20. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Watch Dogs hat heute garantiert einen größeren Anteil


BEWEISE oder es stimmt nicht. Aussagen von dir persönlich haben so viel Wert wie ein leeres Glas Wasser.


----------



## robafan1 (20. Oktober 2014)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> BEWEISE oder es stimmt nicht. Aussagen von dir persönlich haben so viel Wert wie ein leeres Glas Wasser.


Nein andersherum. Alles gilt als wahr, bis ein Gegenbeweis erbracht wurde 
Einfache wissenschaftliche Methodik


----------



## RavionHD (20. Oktober 2014)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> BEWEISE oder es stimmt nicht. Aussagen von dir persönlich haben so viel Wert wie ein leeres Glas Wasser.


 
Nochmal für Dich:

*Retail:*

UK Sales Chart: Borderlands & The Evil Within Can't Topple FIFA 15

Beweise für Watch Dogs:
MMOGA.de
 und diverse andere Keyshops, keine Lust alle aufzuschreiben.


----------



## Thranthor (20. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Diese Zahlen sind nichtssagend, weil es Retail Zahlen aus England sind, und nochmal für Dich:
> DFC Intelligence: 92 Prozent der Spiele auf dem PC werden in einer digitalen Form abgesetzt - PC - PC - playm.de



EA, ActivisionBlizzard und alle anderen großen Publisher wissen sehr genau, was sie absetzen, oder glaubst du Valve erklärt EA : "Neee, wir verraten euch die Verkäufe nicht, wollen aber so und soviel Kohle von euch !" 

Da der BIU nun wirklich alle großen Publisher in Deutschland angehören, werden sie schon wissen was und wieviel sie verkauft haben, auch über Steam


----------



## Kinguin (20. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Du kommst fast immer mit den Watch Dogs Verkaufszahlen.
> 
> Watch Dogs hat heute garantiert einen größeren Anteil, dank günstiger Keys (liegen bei ~20 Euro), bei vielen Keyshops ist Watch Dogs seitdem ständig in den Topcharts.
> 
> ...


 
Tja du hast nach offiziellen Angaben vom PUblisher gefragt mit digitalen Zahlen 

Nenn mir doch mal paar Gegenbsp,was relativ aktuell ist und zeitgleich rauskam,wo der Pc alleine mehr hat als eine Konsole 
Kannse das ?
Du kommst immer mit deinen digitalen Verkäufen so krass dcheinen sie aber nich tzu sein,wenn WD nur auf 10% kommt
Aber gut ich lasse mich eines besseren belehren

ps: achja lesen lernen,Razor meinte zu Release und kurz danach,was nach nem Jahr ist interessiert der Publisher nur noch bedingt 
Denn er braucht das Geld zum Releasezeitraum 
und noch was Bobi,Razor wollte mit den Verkaufszahlen zeigen,dass der Pc alleine kein Titel stemmen kann und Triple A Titel meistens auf diesen nur einen geringen Anteil ausmachen im Vergleich (nicht immer aber oft)
Dementsprechend gibts auch nur Konsolenports,aber da kann man den Entwickler verstehen - Keys für low,ok Pc Version für low


----------



## SirBullyyy (20. Oktober 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Wenn man es ganz genau nimmt ,kann man kaum Zahlen nehmen - die Publisher rücken selten alle Zahlen raus
> 
> WD als gutes Bsp : Watch Dogs: Verkaufsanteile bekannt gegeben - PC mit 12%, PS4 und Xbox One mit mehr als 50% der Verkäufe
> 
> ...


 
Selbstverständlich machen sie auf Konsolen mehr Gewinn, aber warum werden den "Konsolen" immer zusammengezählt?? Natürlich sind dann die zahlen absurd höher als die des PC´s.
Mir ist bewusst dass auf der Konsole mehr verkauft wird.

Aber Watch Dogs mit der sehr schlechten PC Version als Referenz zu nehmen ist auch nicht ganz richtig. Vermutlich werden wir nie genau herausfinden wie den die Zahlen genau sind wenn nicht alle Arten (Retail und Downloads (Steam)))  berücksichtigt werden.


----------



## RavionHD (20. Oktober 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Tja du hast nach offiziellen Angaben vom PUblisher gefragt mit digitalen Zahlen
> 
> Nenn mir doch mal paar Gegenbsp,was relativ aktuell ist und zeitgleich rauskam,wo der Pc alleine mehr hat als eine Konsole
> Kannse das ?
> ...


 
Ja, aber die Verkaufszahlen von ihm sind im Grunde falsch, da es nur Retail Zahlen aus England sind.

PS:


----------



## Razor2408 (20. Oktober 2014)

Solange uns Bobi keine Verkaufszahlen liefern kann mit:

Retail-Zahlen Konsolen + Download-Zahlen Konsolen
Retail-Zahlen PC + Download-Zahlen PC

bleiben seine Aussagen absoluter Bullshit, da kann er machen was er will. Spekulieren und frei in die Welt reinraten kann jeder.
Mit der Wahrheit hat das trotzdem nichts zu tun.

Und btw: *Wo steht jetzt da dass es sich REIN um Retail-Zahlen handelt?* Zum 3.Mal die Frage jetzt, und Bobi kann es immer noch nicht beantworten


----------



## RavionHD (20. Oktober 2014)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Solange uns Bobi keine Verkaufszahlen liefern kann mit:
> 
> Retail-Zahlen Konsolen + Download-Zahlen Konsolen
> Retail-Zahlen PC + Download-Zahlen PC
> ...


 
Nochmal für Dich:
UK Sales Chart: Borderlands & The Evil Within Can't Topple FIFA 15



> Here’s the top 20 selling retail games in the UK for the week ending October 18, 2014, according to GfK Chart-track:


----------



## Razor2408 (20. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Nochmal für Dich:
> UK Sales Chart: Borderlands & The Evil Within Can't Topple FIFA 15


Na endlich, er hats nach dem dritten Mal geschafft 
Jetzt wissen wir mal *schwarz auf weiss *(!) und ganz sicher, dass der PC 5% Retail-Verkaufsanteile hat. Das *WISSEN* wir!!

Und jetzt bitte von dir:
die Download-Verkäufe von The Evil Within für PC
und die Download-Verkäufe von The Evil Within für Konsolen

und nicht wieder irgendwelche allgemeinen Crap-News von dir.


----------



## aloha84 (20. Oktober 2014)

@Bobi

Um was gehts dir gerade?
Willst du nur aufzeigen dass die Verkaufszahlen des PCs "höher als gedacht" sind.
Oder willst du irgendwie ausdrücken das PC-Spiele, sich öfter verkaufen als ihre Konsolen-Pendants?


----------



## Kinguin (20. Oktober 2014)

SirBullyyy schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich machen sie auf Konsolen mehr Gewinn, aber warum werden den "Konsolen" immer zusammengezählt?? Natürlich sind dann die zahlen absurd höher als die des PC´s.
> Mir ist bewusst dass auf der Konsole mehr verkauft wird.
> 
> Aber Watch Dogs mit der sehr schlechten PC Version als Referenz zu nehmen ist auch nicht ganz richtig. Vermutlich werden wir nie genau herausfinden wie den die Zahlen genau sind wenn nicht alle Arten (Retail und Downloads (Steam)))  berücksichtigt werden.


 
Digitalen Verkäufe waren zudem Zeitpunkt mit einberechnet  Die Zahlen sind von UBisoft und die werden schon die genauen Zahlen haben
WD war zudem ein Titel,der auch von Pclern sehr gehypt wurde und lange Platz 1 der Gamecharts war auf Steam

Zudem die Xbox+Ps3 machten 33% aus,der Pc 12% - also eine LastGen Konsole mehr als der Pc für nen Spiel wie Wd
Das ist schon krass,ich wollte damit bloss zeigen,dass Konsolen eben auch notwendig sind und es daher auch irgendwo berechtigt ist,dass es sie gibt
Mittlerweile dürfte der Pc Anteil höher sein,aber der Publisher interessiert sich in aller erster Linie,für die Zahlen zu Release kurz danach
Man kann ja nicht warten bis man das Geld wieder drin hat

Die Stärke des Pcs liegt eben bei den Langzeitverkäufen,das Geld nimmt man eben halt mit 

ps: mir ist klar von WD kann man nicht verallgemeinern,aber wie viele pffizielle Zahlen haben wir ? ^^ Da sind die digitalen ZAhlen miteinberechnet
Bobi behauptet der Pc macht zu Release genug aus,aber er nennt keine Beweise offiziell vom Publisher


----------



## RavionHD (20. Oktober 2014)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Na endlich, er hats nach dem dritten Mal geschafft
> Jetzt wissen wir mal *schwarz auf weiss *(!) und ganz sicher, dass der PC 5% Retail-Verkaufsanteile hat. Das *WISSEN* wir!!
> 
> Und jetzt bitte von dir:
> ...


 
Ja, 5% Anteil aus *RETAIL* Verkäufen, mit Downloadzahlen werden die selbst in England deutlich höher und die Last Gen Konsolen überflügeln!

Hier nochmal:
http://www.playm.de/2014/08/dfc-int...werden-einer-digitalen-form-abgesetzt-174928/

@aloha84

Ich will nur zeigen dass Retail Verkaufszahlen aus England unsinnig sind.


----------



## Thranthor (20. Oktober 2014)

SirBullyyy schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich machen sie auf Konsolen mehr Gewinn, aber warum werden den "Konsolen" immer zusammengezählt?? Natürlich sind dann die zahlen absurd höher als die des PC´s.
> Mir ist bewusst dass auf der Konsole mehr verkauft wird.



Weil auf den Konsolen tatsächlich "euer" dummes Sprichwort gilt : "Würde es Firma x nicht geben, würden sie zu Firma y gehen" !

Solange es zumindest Nintendo noch gibt, und wir davon reden, dass sich Sony oder MS aus dem Konsolengeschäft zurück ziehen würden.
Es gibt da so einige Hater, aber 80% würden dann tatsächlich ins andere Lager wechseln, wenn nur noch diese Firma Konsolen entwickelt (Nintendo muss man außen vor lassen, die bedienen einen außergewöhnlichen Geschmack und sind tatsächlich nötig, um ein Monopol zu verhindern - dagegen sind Sony und MS eher austauschbar, was die Spiele angeht).

Macht eine Firma dicht, wenden sich die Konsolenspieler in großer Mehrheit den verbleibenden Firmen zu, keinesfalls aber dem PC 

Zumal wirklich teure Spiel auch nur finanzierbar sind, wenn sie sich auf den MS- UND Sony-Konsolen gut verkaufen - der PC wirft da nur Krümel ab.


Edit: Könnte jemand mir den Gefallen tun und BOBI erzählen, dass die großen Publisher alle über ihre Verkäufe - digital oder Retail, egal auf welcher Plattform - bescheid wissen ?
Ich bin wohl bei ihm auf ignore, klar, bin ja auch ein Kritiker der "Herrenrasse" hier 
Die wissen natürlich darüber Bescheid, was sie auch über Steam absetzen !


----------



## Razor2408 (20. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Ja, 5% Anteil aus *RETAIL* Verkäufen, mit Downloadzahlen werden die selbst in England deutlich höher und die Last Gen Konsolen überflügeln!


Da wird gar nichts "überflügelt" solange du nicht explizit die Download-Zahlen von allen System (PC, PS3, X360, PS4, XBOXone) belegen kannst.

Dein Wort zählt nicht, falls du das beim 100.Mal noch immer nicht kapiert hast, schreibe ich es gerne noch 100mal.


----------



## RavionHD (20. Oktober 2014)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Da wird gar nichts "überflügelt" solange du nicht explizit die Download-Zahlen von allen System (PC, PS3, X360, PS4, XBOXone) belegen kannst.
> 
> Dein Wort zählt nicht, falls du das beim 100.Mal noch immer nicht kapiert hast, schreibe ich es gerne noch 100mal.


 
Du gehst also davon aus dass auf dem PC mehr Retail als digital verkauft wird? 

Ist doch schon hinreichend bekannt dass auf dem PC fast nur digital verkauft wird, hier nochmal in Englisch:
Report: 92 percent of PC game sales in 2013 were digital | Joystiq


----------



## robafan1 (20. Oktober 2014)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Da wird gar nichts "überflügelt" solange du nicht explizit die Download-Zahlen von allen System (PC, PS3, X360, PS4, XBOXone) belegen kannst.
> 
> Dein Wort zählt nicht, falls du das beim 100.Mal noch immer nicht kapiert hast, schreibe ich es gerne noch 100mal.


Diese Zahlen gibt es eben noch nicht. Trotzdem ist bewiesen, dass die Downloads mehr sind als Retail. Wie genau quantitativ sich das auswirkt bleibt abzuwarten.

PS: Es würde dir gut stehen, wenn du etwas weniger aggressiv wärst.


----------



## Razor2408 (20. Oktober 2014)

Die gleiche News zum 3.Mal, und hat mit Evil Within direkt wieder nichts zu tun 

Ich würde gerne wissen wieviel Prozent die Download-Zahlen auf jedem System ausmachen, und zwar offiziell.
Auf den Konsolen ist die Zahl mittlerweile auch gehörig gestiegen.

Solange du diese Zahlen nicht liefern kannst, sind die Verkäufe am PC deutlich unter Last-Gen-Konsolen-Niveau *einer* (!) Konsole.


----------



## RavionHD (20. Oktober 2014)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Die gleiche News zum 3.Mal, und hat mit Evil Within direkt wieder nichts zu tun
> 
> Ich würde gerne wissen wieviel Prozent die Download-Zahlen auf jedem System ausmachen, und zwar offiziell.
> Auf den Konsolen ist die Zahl mittlerweile auch gehörig gestiegen.
> ...


 
Die Downloadzahlen auf den Konsolen sind quasi nicht existend:
Watch Dogs sold 2/3rds of copies on PS4/XB1/PC, Ubisoft reveals digital sales ratios - NeoGAF



> Of the overall sell-through data of WD, PC represented 10-12% - of which 70% were digital.
> PS4\XB1 digital share of is 10%, with the XB1 being a bit more than 10% and the PS4 a bit less than 10%.
> 
> The digital share for 360\PS3 is only 3 to 5%.



Liegt eben daran dass PSN und Xbox Live die Spiele digital meist für 70 Euro verkaufen.


----------



## SirBullyyy (20. Oktober 2014)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Da wird gar nichts "überflügelt" solange du nicht explizit die Download-Zahlen von allen System (PC, PS3, X360, PS4, XBOXone) belegen kannst.
> 
> Dein Wort zählt nicht, falls du das beim 100.Mal noch immer nicht kapiert hast, schreibe ich es gerne noch 100mal.


 
Woher hat den deine Quelle die genauen %-Werte? Weil irgendjemand das im Neogaf gepostet hat? Woher hat diese Person den die genauen Werte?

@Kinguin

Findest du das wirklich so überraschend, das eine Last Gen Konsole in dem Fall ca. 15% ausmacht und der PC nur 12? Ich nicht, Konsolen sind halt Massenmarkt, mir ist klar das dort mehr Geld gemacht werden kann.

Fakt ist aber auch, genausowenig wie der PC ein AAA Spiel alleine stemmen könnte, kann das eine EINZELNE Konsole auch nicht, ohne eine finanzspritze von den großen Konsolen herstellern. Deswegen ist ja so gut wie jedes Spiel Multiplatform, nur Exklusive von Konsolenherstellern finanzierte Spiele nicht.


----------



## Razor2408 (20. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Die Downloadzahlen auf den Konsolen sind quasi nicht existend:
> Watch Dogs sold 2/3rds of copies on PS4/XB1/PC, Ubisoft reveals digital sales ratios - NeoGAF
> 
> Liegt eben daran dass PSN und Xbox Live die Spiele digital meist für 70 Euro verkaufen.


Ok, jetzt haben wir Anhaltspunkte am Beispiel von Watch Dogs.

Wenn du jetzt diese Anhaltspunkte 1:1 auf Evil Within anwendest, und die Retail-Zahlen mit den Downloads hochrechnest - was kommt denn da raus?
Rechne uns das mal vor, vielleicht siehst du es dann klarer.



SirBullyyy schrieb:


> Woher hat den deine Quelle die genauen %-Werte? Weil irgendjemand das im Neogaf gepostet hat? Woher hat diese Person den die genauen Werte?


Das sind offizielle Angaben vom Publisher, diese Zahlen findest du auch auf anderen Seiten welche Verkaufszahlen veröffentlichen.


----------



## Thranthor (20. Oktober 2014)

Dies sind also die Umsätze ... und noch einmal : Dem BiU gehören auch EA, Ubisoft und ActivisonBlizzard an, die wissen ganz genau was sie digital verkauft haben !
*Da sind digitale Verkäufe eingeschlossen !*


----------



## Kinguin (20. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Ja, aber die Verkaufszahlen von ihm sind im Grunde falsch, da es nur Retail Zahlen aus England sind.



Ja? das wars? 
also Beweise ,offizielle Verkaufszahlen,wo der Pc eben mehr ausmacht als ne Konsole allein zu Release hast du nicht? 
Danke das wollte ich hören,klar kann man von WD alleine nicht auf alles schließen
Aber viel mehr Quellen haben wir nicht 

Achja zu deinen 92%  sry aber das bringt uns wenig,es ging bei Razors Beitrag um die Releaseverkaufszahlen
Btw anscheinend liesst du nicht richtig,aber das ganze ist von nem Analysten,also hat das auch nicht viel aussagekraft obs genau 92% sind 




SirBullyyy schrieb:


> @Kinguin
> 
> Findest du das wirklich so überraschend, das eine Last Gen Konsole in dem Fall ca. 15% ausmacht und der PC nur 12? Ich nicht, Konsolen sind halt Massenmarkt, mir ist klar das dort mehr Geld gemacht werden kann.
> 
> Fakt ist aber auch, genausowenig wie der PC ein AAA Spiel alleine stemmen könnte, kann das eine EINZELNE Konsole auch nicht, ohne eine finanzspritze von den großen Konsolen herstellern. Deswegen ist ja so gut wie jedes Spiel Multiplatform, nur Exklusive von Konsolenherstellern finanzierte Spiele nicht.



Habe ich das behauptet? ^^ 
Klar kann ne Konsole ohne Hilfe von Außen nicht alleine nen Titel stemmen
Mir gings einfach nur darum mal klarzumachen,dass Konsolen eine Daseinsberechtigung haben,nicht nur für Leute,die gerne mal simpel zocken
Sondern auch eben gute Verkaufszahlen liefern - sie können also doch nebeneinander existieren

Nur Leute wie Bobi beschweren sich über diese,und witzigerweise untersützt er die Konsolenports xd
Sry aber ich habe nix gegen den Pc,ich finde beides ok,jedes dieser Teile hat seine Vor und Nachteile,muss jeder für sich abwiegen


----------



## RavionHD (20. Oktober 2014)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Ok, jetzt haben wir Anhaltspunkte am Beispiel von Watch Dogs.
> 
> Wenn du jetzt diese Anhaltspunkte 1:1 auf Evil Within anwendest, und die Retail-Zahlen mit den Downloads hochrechnest - was kommt denn da raus?
> Rechne uns das mal vor, vielleicht siehst du es dann klarer.
> ...


 
Das bringt alles nichts, denn Retail Zahlen aus England so auszurechnen hat ja keinen Sinn, man müsste auf die Gesamtverkaufszahlen warten (international), dann kann man eventuell darüber sprechen.

Ich gehe davon aus dass der PC Anteil weltweil inkl. Downloadzahlen ca. 10 bis maximal 15% sind.

Nur eine Vermutung, die vermutlich auch zutrifft.


----------



## Razor2408 (20. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus dass der PC Anteil weltweil inkl. Downloadzahlen ca. 10 bis maximal 15% sind.


Da liegst du sogar goldrichtig.

Im Falle von Watch Dogs waren die *Gesamtverkäufe weltweit, inkl. Downloads* (!) auf den alten Konsolen PS3 und Xbox 360 ein Drittel (33%)
Wieviel ist denn die Hälfte von einem Drittel (wieviele Prozent?) ?


----------



## nigiheo (20. Oktober 2014)

Guter Artikel, von meinen Freunden spielen auch die meisten an der Konsole, obwohl sie wissen, dass die PC Spiele einfach günstiger sind und die Grafik besser ist. Einige waren auch überrascht, als sie gesehen habe wie gut ein Game aussehen kann . 

Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass viele online zusammen zocken (obwohl das auf Konsole kostet) und deshalb auch da bleiben wollen. 

Letztendlich sparen die meisten hier im Forum durch das Spielen am PC nicht wirklich etwas ;D, wobei das eher an den Konfigurationen liegt. 

Die breite Masse könnte am PC aber einiges sparen. Nur die breite Masse wechselt eben nicht so schnell gewohnte Dinge.


----------



## SirBullyyy (20. Oktober 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Habe ich das behauptet? ^^
> Klar kann ne Konsole ohne Hilfe von Außen nicht alleine nen Titel stemmen
> Mir gings einfach nur darum mal klarzumachen,dass Konsolen eine Daseinsberechtigung haben,nicht nur für Leute,die gerne mal simpel zocken
> Sondern auch eben gute Verkaufszahlen liefern - sie können also doch nebeneinander existieren
> ...


 
Habe ich das behauptet? ^^

Somit ist also Razor das gegenteil von Bobi? Die Glorius Konsole Masterrace oder wie?

Ansonsten kann ich mir diese verallgemeinerte Aussage nicht erklären:

Auf den alten Konsolen PS3 und Xbox 360 verkauft sich ein neues Spiel pro System (!) doppelt so gut als am PC
Das zeigt doch schon mehr als deutlich, warum der PC nur noch schlechte Ports und keine eigenen Games mehr bekommt.
Es zahlt sich einfach nicht aus, weil die Leute keine Spiele kaufen.

Auf PS4 und Xbox One werden pro System (!) 5mal bzw. fast 10mal so viel Spiele verkauft im Vergleich zum PC
-> und das obwohl die neuen Konsolen noch nichtmal ein Jahr am Markt sind. Der Anteil wird sich in Zukunft noch mehr zu den Konsolen hin verschieben. 

Ohne die genauen Zahlen der Retail und Downloads Verkäufe ist das eben Bullshit. Vorallem verallgemeinert auf alle! neue Spiele ....


----------



## Razor2408 (20. Oktober 2014)

Die Aussage trifft halt auf alle aktuellen neuen Spiele zu!?

Watch Dogs, Evil Within, Alien Isolation usw.
egal welches Spiel man nimmt, die Zahlen sind fast immer gleich. Wenn Evil Within 5% Retail-Verkäufe hat am PC, dann sind es insgesamt MIT Downloads *max*. 9-10%, und somit wieder klar unter Last Gen-Niveau (PS3 oder Xbox 360) Was daran so schwer zu verstehen ist, weiss ich nicht.

btw: Konsolen-Masterrace? Ich habe einen PC (siehe Sig) und keine neue Konsole, aber ich bin halt Realist und kein Plattform-Fanatiker.


----------



## RavionHD (20. Oktober 2014)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Die Aussage trifft halt auf alle aktuellen neuen Spiele zu!?
> 
> Watch Dogs, Evil Within, Alien Isolation usw.
> egal welches Spiel man nimmt, die Zahlen sind fast immer gleich. Wenn Evil Within 5% Retail-Verkäufe hat am PC, dann sind es insgesamt MIT Downloads max. 9-10%, und somit wieder klar unter Last Gen-Niveau (PS3 oder Xbox 360) Was daran so schwer zu verstehen ist, weiss ich nicht.


 
10-15% mögen zwar gut hinkommen für den Releasestart, jedoch wird der Anteil dank der plötzlich billigen Keys auch immer größer, die meisten Leute kaufen nur ungern zu Release für 35 Euro (als Key) wenn sie das gleiche 6-8 Wochen später für 20 Euro bekommen.


----------



## Kinguin (20. Oktober 2014)

SirBullyyy schrieb:


> Habe ich das behauptet? ^^
> 
> Somit ist also Razor das gegenteil von Bobi? Die Glorius Konsole Masterrace oder wie?
> 
> ...



Ehrlich gesagt liegt der Beweis schon im Markt selbst 
Man hat bei Triple A Titel nur überwiegend Konsolenports,wo wurde der Pc letztes Mal als Leadplattform genutzt? Man kann die an einer Hand abzählen
Und bei wie vielen Titeln hat es sich rentiert ? Crysis zb floppte ziemlich 
Die genauen Zahlen hat man zudem eh nicht,Publisher rücken kaum raus,daher nahm ich WD als Bsp,da haben wir sie
Grundsätzlich kann man das nicht verallgemeinern ja ,aber die Konsolenports zeigen das doch oder?Zudem werden die nicht besser,sondern eher simpler
Bedenke,dass Konsolenports heutzutage recht einfach sind durch die Architektur ^^ 
Und was Glorious Konsole Masterrace betrifft,der Typ hat selber nen guten Gaming Pc ,er ist Multiplattformer wie so viele Menschen heutzutage

Tut mir Leid,falls du dachtest ich hätte mich auf dich bezogen,ich meinte eher eine Pc Only Anhänger,die keinen Tag ohne einen Pc Vs Konsolen Bashpost schaffen ^^



Bobi schrieb:


> 10-15% mögen zwar gut hinkommen für den Releasestart, jedoch wird der Anteil dank der plötzlich billigen Keys auch immer größer, die meisten Leute kaufen nur ungern zu Release für 35 Euro (als Key) wenn sie das gleiche 6-8 Wochen später für 20 Euro bekommen.



du hast es immernoch nicht verstanden,der Release Zeitraum nicht der Release alleine  Mein WD Link bezog sich auf 1,5Monate nach Release
Statt irgendwas zusagen,gib uns Beweise wo der Pc eben mehr hat als eine Konsole alleine,offzielle Zahlen vom Publisher bitte so wie du es von uns verlangst

Nach nem Jahr mag der Anteil am pc höher sein,nur kann der Publisher schlecht sagen: Jo Jungs arbeitet weiter,das Geld kommt ja nen Jahr später


----------



## Razor2408 (20. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> 10-15% mögen zwar gut hinkommen für den Releasestart, jedoch wird der Anteil dank der plötzlich billigen Keys auch immer größer, die meisten Leute kaufen nur ungern zu Release für 35 Euro (als Key) wenn sie das gleiche 6-8 Wochen später für 20 Euro bekommen.


Die meisten PC-Spiele bekommt man zum Release für 20-25€ (Key), aktuell The Evil Within, Mordors Schatten oder Alien Isolation. Diejenigen, die dann 1 Jahr später einen Key für ein paar Euro kaufen, werden tausend Mal aufgefangen durch die viel höheren Retail-Zahlen auf Konsolen. Der Anteil ist wie er ist, und da wird der PC von allen Plattformen immer Letzter oder Vorletzter (vor Wii U ) bleiben.


----------



## robafan1 (20. Oktober 2014)

SirBullyyy schrieb:


> Habe ich das behauptet? ^^
> 
> Somit ist also Razor das gegenteil von Bobi? Die Glorius Konsole Masterrace oder wie?
> 
> ...


Weil ihnen die Alternativen schmackhaft gemacht werden müssen. Viele verbinden mit PC-Gaming irgendwelche Besessenen Außenseiter in Kellern, die ständig den PC tunen. Das passt natürlich nicht zum "tollen Image" vom FIFA Spieler vor der Glotze.


----------



## SirBullyyy (20. Oktober 2014)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Die Aussage trifft halt auf alle aktuellen neuen Spiele zu!?
> 
> Watch Dogs, Evil Within, Alien Isolation usw.
> egal welches Spiel man nimmt, die Zahlen sind fast immer gleich. Wenn Evil Within 5% Retail-Verkäufe hat am PC, dann sind es insgesamt MIT Downloads *max*. 9-10%, und somit wieder klar unter Last Gen-Niveau (PS3 oder Xbox 360) Was daran so schwer zu verstehen ist, weiss ich nicht.
> ...


 
Und ich Spiele auf PC und PS4 und definitiv auch kein Plattform-Fanatiker.
Die einzigen genauen Zahlen mit Downloads kenne ich von Watch Dogs, und da ist der Anteil der Last Gen Konsolen anscheind 33%, 12% geht auf die PC Version also wird eine Konsole ca. 15% haben. Doppel soviele erkenne ich nicht.

Es ging mir auch darum dass der PC nur! noch schlechte Ports bekommt? Aha? Bei den aktuellsten Spiele ist nur The evil Within wirklich nicht gut Optimiert und weißt du was? Auf den Konsolen ebenfalls nicht! Alien Isolation Top Version, Modors Schatten sehr guter Port. Wo bekommt der PC nur! schlechte Ports?

Und wenn es sich nicht auszahlen würde weil keine! Leute es mehr kaufen, würde es gar keine PC Version geben.
Das von dir geschrieben ist sehr übertrieben und klingt nach einen Ony Konsolen Spieler dem darauf einer Abgeht.


----------



## Kinguin (20. Oktober 2014)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Die meisten PC-Spiele bekommt man zum Release für 20-25€ (Key), aktuell The Evil Within, Mordors Schatten oder Alien Isolation. Diejenigen, die dann 1 Jahr später einen Key für ein paar Euro kaufen, werden tausend Mal aufgefangen durch die viel höheren Retail-Zahlen auf Konsolen. Der Anteil ist wie er ist, und da wird der PC von allen Plattformen immer Letzter oder Vorletzter (vor Wii U ) bleiben.



Nagut für die WiiU kommen eh kaum noch AAA Titel raus,aber die Verkaufszahlen der Nintendo Titel sind super
Davon konnten Titel wie Crysis 3 nur träumen,was so nen SuperSmash bringt alleine  zurecht verdient


----------



## RavionHD (20. Oktober 2014)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Die meisten PC-Spiele bekommt man zum Release für 20-25€ (Key), aktuell The Evil Within, Mordors Schatten oder Alien Isolation. Diejenigen, die dann 1 Jahr später einen Key für ein paar Euro kaufen, werden tausend Mal aufgefangen durch die viel höheren Retail-Zahlen auf Konsolen. Der Anteil ist wie er ist, und da wird der PC von allen Plattformen immer Letzter oder Vorletzter (vor Wii U ) bleiben.


 
Das sind Russenkeys, die werden kaum gekauft da man sie per VPN bei Steam aktivieren muss, und das kann schonmal schief gehen.

Wenn Keys auf unter 20 Euro kommen werden sie jedoch wie verrückt gekauft, hier beispielsweise MMOGA:


----------



## Razor2408 (20. Oktober 2014)

Anhand von GTA oder diversen AC-Teilen, die erst ein halbes Jahr oder später auf PC erschienen sind, sieht man ja, dass die Konsolen ohne PC gut können.
-> Der PC könnte aber niemals ohne Konsolen. Und das ist der springende Punkt.

Obwohl es viel mehr Gaming-PCs auf der Welt gibt als Konsolen, sind die Verkäufe pro Spiel immer am niedrigsten, oder zweit-niedrigsten.
Das Geld was man da mitnimmt sind Peanuts im Vergleich zum Konsolen. In dieser Gen werden mehr Multiplattform-Spiele erscheinen, weil alle Systeme eine x86-Basis haben.
Das ist ja auch gut so, denn gute Spiele soll es auf allen Systemen geben. Aber man muss halt Realist bleiben, und einsehen, dass der PC als Plattform für sich zu wenige Spiele verkauft.

Was die Umsetzungen angeht: Von der Performance her sind die zwar ok, aber was ist mit Interface, M/T-Support usw.?
Da habe ich die letzte Zeit einige Male die Zähne zusammenbeißen müssen, weil man oft nichtmal die Tastenbelegung ändern konnte.


----------



## Kinguin (20. Oktober 2014)

SirBullyyy schrieb:


> Und ich Spiele auf PC und PS4 und definitiv auch kein Plattform-Fanatiker.
> Die einzigen genauen Zahlen mit Downloads kenne ich von Watch Dogs, und da ist der Anteil der Last Gen Konsolen anscheind 33%, 12% geht auf die PC Version also wird eine Konsole ca. 15% haben. Doppel soviele erkenne ich nicht.
> 
> Es ging mir auch darum dass der PC nur! noch schlechte Ports bekommt? Aha? Bei den aktuellsten Spiele ist nur The evil Within wirklich nicht gut Optimiert und weißt du was? Auf den Konsolen ebenfalls nicht! Alien Isolation Top Version, Modors Schatten sehr guter Port. Wo bekommt der PC nur! schlechte Ports?
> ...



Schlechte Ports ? nicht unbedingt,Ports generell ja 
Man kann am Pc auch als Leadplattform entwickeln,tut aber fast keiner - ist schade leider (Tw3,Metro LL  das sind fette grafische Titel) ,aber so ist das halt,weil die Publisher sehen ja,dass Pc Spiele verramscht werden 
Und trotzdem Konsolenports gekauft werden 
Die Aussage,dass wenn man die Pc Version weglässt,der Publisher nix mehr dort bringt ,stimmt zudem nicht ^^ 
Glaub mir,das sind gute 10% allein zu Release,das kann er sich nicht entgehen lassen,zudem steigt der Anteil an,durch den Langzeitfaktor (Sales usw)
Geld ist Geld,ich glaube nicht,dass man das wegfallen lässt,dann muss man sich bei den Ports eben mehr Mühe geben bzw die Leute mehr zahlen 

ps: nicht du warst als Plattform Fanatiker gemeint (Alien Isolation ist nebenbei kein Port,sondern Pc Leadplattform soweit ich weiss)

@ Bobi Immernoch offizielle Zahlen im Releasezeitraum


----------



## RavionHD (20. Oktober 2014)

Battlefield 4 ist auch ein Triple A Spiel, und trotzdem spielen die meisten auf dem PC:

Battlefield 4 Stats

Nicht alle PC Spiele haben nur ~15% Anteil.


----------



## Razor2408 (20. Oktober 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> @ Bobi Immernoch offizielle Zahlen im Releasezeitraum


Was er auch nicht berücksichtigt:
Welche Umsatzzahlen sind wohl für die ganzen Investoren bei EA, Ubisoft, Activision usw. wichtig?
Die hohen Verkaufszahlen nach 1-6 Monaten oder die Verkaufszahlen nach 3-5 Jahren, die man mit billigen Keys macht? 

Natürlich sind die Verkäufe in den ersten Monaten für JEDEN Publisher entscheidend, und da sind die Konsolen dem PC eben auch meilenweit voraus.



Bobi schrieb:


> Battlefield 4 ist auch ein Triple A Spiel, und trotzdem spielen die meisten auf dem PC:
> 
> Battlefield 4 Stats
> 
> Nicht alle PC Spiele haben nur ~15% Anteil.


Online-Statistiken haben mit Verkaufszahlen genau WAS zu tun??


----------



## robafan1 (20. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Battlefield 4 ist auch ein Triple A Spiel, und trotzdem spielen die meisten auf dem PC:
> 
> Battlefield 4 Stats
> 
> Nicht alle PC Spiele haben nur ~15% Anteil.


Das ist interessant, denn es steht im Widerspruch zu den niedrigen Verkaufszahlen.


----------



## Kinguin (20. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Battlefield 4 ist auch ein Triple A Spiel, und trotzdem spielen die meisten auf dem PC:
> 
> Battlefield 4 Stats
> 
> Nicht alle PC Spiele haben nur ~15% Anteil.



Keine offiziellen Verkaufszahlen zu Releasezeitraum danke bitte anderen Link  
Bf4 Stats sagt nur wenig aus,daraus kann man keine genauen Verkaufszahlen ableiten

Wie oft denn noch ? Hier sagt keiner,dass man am Pc nur sehr wenig verdient
Durch den Langzeitfaktor kriegt man Geld rein,aber zu Release entscheidet nunmal das Geld dort halt - man kann halt nicht sagen,ja wartet Jungs in nem Jahr kommt noch mehr Geld am Pc zusammen xd
Und deshalb braucht man die Konsolen,du aber basht täglich ein und aus,warum auch immer 
Wie witzig,aber dann auch noch Konsolenports unterstützen mit Keys,um dem Publisher zu zeigen,gebt euch keine Mühe 
Ich kaufe es auch so bzw für Low


----------



## robafan1 (20. Oktober 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Keine offiziellen Verkaufszahlen zu Releasezeitraum danke bitte anderen Link
> Bf4 Stats sagt nur wenig aus,daraus kann man keine genauen Verkaufszahlen ableiten
> 
> Wie oft denn noch ? Hier sagt keiner,dass man am Pc nur sehr wenig verdient
> ...


Ja aber trotzdem fragt man sich, wieso PC auf einmal die größte (!) Teilgruppe ist. Ich meine, wenn mehr PS 4 verkauft wurde und zwar wirklich so viel mehr in dem Rahmen, dann müsste es sich zumindest geringfügig auch auf diese Statistik auswirken.


----------



## SirBullyyy (20. Oktober 2014)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Anhand von GTA oder diversen AC-Teilen, die erst ein halbes Jahr oder später auf PC erschienen sind, sieht man ja, dass die Konsolen ohne PC gut können.
> -> Der PC könnte aber niemals ohne Konsolen. Und das ist der springende Punkt.
> 
> Obwohl es viel mehr Gaming-PCs auf der Welt gibt als Konsolen, sind die Verkäufe pro Spiel immer am niedrigsten, oder zweit-niedrigsten.
> ...


 
Ja und eine einzelne Konsole wie die PS3 auch nicht ohne finanzielle Spritzen vom Hersteller? Und weiter? Es loht sich nicht nur für eine Konsole zu entwickeln sowie eben für den PC.
Wer möchte den ständig den PC als Plattform für sich? Dass es nicht für die Konsolen erscheint? Ich bin generell dafür das alle Spiele überall erscheinen, was hab ich davon dass z.B. The Witcher 3 nur am PC erscheint? Nichts.
So hat CD Projekt Red einen höheren Zielgruppe, freut mich sogar.

Ich bin ein realist, und mir ist durchaus bewusst das auf den Konsolen mehr Geld gemacht wird, aber warum sollte mich das interessieren? Der Pc macht auch gut Geld, dewegen wird er auch unterstützt.
Übrigends spiele ich alle Spiele am PC mit meinen Gamepad, deswegen weiß ich nicht wie das Interface dort umgesetzt wurde, ist mir aber auch eig. egal. Alien Isolation und Modors Schatten hatte ich aber auch mit Tastatur und Maus probiert, super umgesetzt wie ich finde.
Anscheind hast du viele höhere Anspruche als ich, ich habe auch nur einen PC für ca. 600€ (AMD R9 270x) und kenne mich mit Hardware auch gar nicht so gut aus ^^


----------



## Razor2408 (20. Oktober 2014)

robafan1 schrieb:


> Ja aber trotzdem fragt man sich, wieso PC auf einmal die größte (!) Teilgruppe ist. Ich meine, wenn mehr PS 4 verkauft wurde und zwar wirklich so viel mehr in dem Rahmen, dann müsste es sich zumindest geringfügig auch auf diese Statistik auswirken.


Das sind ja nur Online-Statistiken, was meinst du wieviele Konsolenspieler sich ein BF oder CoD kaufen und nie online spielen?
Für mich sind das auch eigentlich nur MP-Spiele, aber ich kenne zB drei Leute in meinem bekanntenkreis die nur die Offline-Kampagne zocken auf Konsole. 

Online-Statistiken sagen über Verkäufe  und Einnahmen überhaupt nichts aus.


----------



## Kinguin (20. Oktober 2014)

robafan1 schrieb:


> Ja aber trotzdem fragt man sich, wieso PC auf einmal die größte (!) Teilgruppe ist. Ich meine, wenn mehr PS 4 verkauft wurde und zwar wirklich so viel mehr in dem Rahmen, dann müsste es sich zumindest geringfügig auch auf diese Statistik auswirken.



Ist recht simpel,hat aber mehrere Faktoren:
Battlefield ist eins der wenigen Triple A Titel mit einer sehr großen Pc Community
und desweiteren sind das die Online Zahlen nach nem Jahr (also wird täglich geupdatet)
Diese Onlinezahlen sind aber auch nur Statistik wie viele Onlien sind,sagt wenig über die Verkaufszahlen an sich aus
Interessanter wäre aber der Verkaufsanteil zu Release und kurz danach

Wie gesagt keiner behauptet,dass der Pc keinen Gewinn macht - nur haben eben beide ihre Daseinsberechtigung Konsole + Pc 
Sie unterstützen sich eben,anzumerken ist aber dennoch,dass die Konsolen (meist sogar nur eine) mehr Anteil an den Verkaufszahlen hat als der Pc 
Verstehe daher das Gehate von einigen OnlyPc Usern nicht,soll doch jeder seinen Spass haben,wo er will 
Die Konsole kommt einigen ja auch zu Gute

Statt sich über Hardware zu definieren  ,glorious? wer hat sich dieses lächerliche,unreife Pseudo Gehabe ausgedacht?


----------



## Razor2408 (20. Oktober 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Statt sich über Hardware zu definieren,glorious? wer hat sich dieses lächerliche,unreife Pseudo Gehabe ausgedacht?


Irgendwelche (armen) Leute, die es für wichtig empfinden, wenn ihre Blechkiste mehr Pixel auf einen Bildschirm darstellen kann als andere Blechkisten. 

PS4-Fanboys die auf die Xbox One schimpfen wegen 900P usw. finde ich genauso schlimm wie die vermeintliche Mustard Race.
Spiele bleiben Spiele, und Spaß bleibt Spaß, egal welches System. Ich zocke heute noch PS1-Games und Mega Drive-Games und habe Spaß.


----------



## Kinguin (20. Oktober 2014)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Irgendwelche (armen) Leute, die es für wichtig empfinden, wenn ihre Blechkiste mehr Pixel auf einen Bildschirm darstellen kann als andere Blechkisten.
> 
> PS4-Fanboys die auf die Xbox One schimpfen wegen 900P usw. finde ich genauso schlimm wie die vermeintliche Mustard Race.
> Spiele bleiben Spiele, und Spaß bleibt Spaß, egal welches System. Ich zocke heute noch PS1-Games und Mega Drive-Games und habe Spaß.



Ja vorallem ist Begründung genial,ist doch nur Humor ,wollen uns rächen an den bösen Konsolenspielern,die uns früher gehatet haben
Selbst wenn das stimmt,dann sry das man selbst paar Jahre später noch deswegen rumweint 
Man begibt sich ja auf das Gleiche Niveau wie die paar ahnungslosen Hater von damals

Ich bin auch kein Only Konsolen Befürworter,Konsolenspieler,die den Pc als Geldverschwendung ansehen haben eben keine Ahnung
Nur dieses Elite Gehabe nervt und ist nahezu unreif,FPS und Auflösung?  ist zwar nice to have,macht aber ein Spiel auch nicht meterweit besser oder schlechter
Schon traurig,dass selbst im Internet einige Psler gegen Xboxler mit dem Mist argumentieren...


----------



## RavionHD (20. Oktober 2014)

Je mehr Leute etwas kaufen, desto mehr spielen es logischerweise.

Battlefield hat auf dem PC die größte Gruppe.


----------



## robafan1 (20. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde das Grafikargument auch dämlich. Aber wo der PC wirklich besser ist, ist bei Mods. Da sieht es ja bei Konsolen sehr mager aus, leider :s


----------



## Razor2408 (20. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Je mehr Leute etwas kaufen, desto mehr spielen es logischerweise.
> 
> Battlefield hat auf dem PC die größte Gruppe.


Aber nur online 

Frag mal bei EA nach wieviel die Verkaufsanteile am PC waren - lege dir aber ein Taschentuch neben die Tastatur.


----------



## SirBullyyy (20. Oktober 2014)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Aber nur online
> 
> Frag mal bei EA nach wieviel die Verkaufsanteile am PC waren - lege dir aber ein Taschentuch neben die Tastatur.


 
wie hoch waren sie denn? Ich konnte leider nichts finden.


----------



## Kinguin (20. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Je mehr Leute etwas kaufen, desto mehr spielen es logischerweise.
> 
> Battlefield hat auf dem PC die größte Gruppe.



immernoch die Zahlen nach nem Jahr stehen nicht zur Debatte 
Geld ist Geld klar,aber Razor redet von den Releasezahlen und kurz danach

Außerdem sind Online Statistiken wenig aussagend im Bezug auf Verkaufszahlen 
Nenne uns mal paar offizielle Verkaufszahlen vom Publisher zu AAA Titeln zu Release ,damit hast du nämlich angefangen



SirBullyyy schrieb:


> wie hoch waren sie denn? Ich konnte leider nichts finden.



das ist es ja,man weiss es nicht genau,EA fand sie aber insgesamt recht schwach so als Statement
Kann aber mittlerweile ganz anders sein
Ich bezweifle,dass man da was rausrückt


----------



## RavionHD (20. Oktober 2014)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Aber nur online
> 
> Frag mal bei EA nach wieviel die Verkaufsanteile am PC waren - lege dir aber ein Taschentuch neben die Tastatur.


 
Der PC wird garantiert die stärkste Plattform sein.

Sieht man ja deutlich an den Onlinezahlen, je mehr online desto mehr Spieler auf der jeweiligen Plattform.


----------



## SirBullyyy (20. Oktober 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> das ist es ja,man weiss es nicht genau,EA fand sie aber insgesamt recht schwach so als Statement
> Kann aber mittlerweile ganz anders sein
> Ich bezweifle,dass man da was rausrückt


 
Hast du zu dem Statment zufällig einen link?


----------



## Kinguin (20. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Der PC wird garantiert die stärkste Plattform sein.
> 
> Sieht man ja deutlich an den Onlinezahlen, je mehr online desto mehr Spieler auf der jeweiligen Plattform.



Garantiert durch Bobi 
Spielerzahlen heisst nicht Umsatz,darfst du nicht verwechseln 
Und nach nem Jahr sagt wenig aus,erst kritisierst du andere,dass sie keine Zahlen vom Publisher rausrücken und jetzt kannse es selber nicht 



SirBullyyy schrieb:


> Hast du zu dem Statment zufällig einen link?



http://www.ingame.de/spiele-news/ba...-konsolen-schuld-schwaecheren-verkaufszahlen/

Schwächere steht da nur,heisst wohl weniger als bei Bf3 zu release
Auf der anderen Seite sagen sie,dass die Bugs zu release gar keine Auswirkungen gehabt hätten ^^ Naja keine Ahnung


----------



## SirBullyyy (20. Oktober 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Battlefield 4: Laut EA Konsolen schuld an schwächeren Verkaufszahlen
> 
> Schwächere steht da nur,heisst wohl weniger als bei Bf3 zu release
> Auf der anderen Seite sagen sie,dass die Bugs zu release gar keine Auswirkungen gehabt hätten ^^ Naja keine Ahnung


 
Achso mir ging es um die Verkaufsanteile der PC Version wie von Razor genannt, die ja anscheinend zum Weinen seien sollen.
Nicht um die Verkaufszahlen insgesamt.^^


----------



## Kinguin (20. Oktober 2014)

SirBullyyy schrieb:


> Achso mir ging es um die Verkaufsanteile der PC Version wie von Razor genannt, die ja anscheinend zum Weinen seien sollen.
> Nicht um die Verkaufszahlen insgesamt.^^



Ähm das Weinen bezog sich darauf,dass Bobi keine Antwort kriegen wird von EA,wo sprach er denn von Pc Verkaufsanteilen ^^?
Außerdem hat er doch nix von,selbst wenn es so wäre 
Er hat doch schon gesagt,dass er Multiplattformer ist,zudem wenn er gegen den Pc wäre,wäre er nicht hier oder?


----------



## SirBullyyy (20. Oktober 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Ähm das Weinen bezog sich darauf,dass Bobi keine Antwort kriegen wird von EA,wo sprach er denn von Pc Verkaufsanteilen ^^?
> Außerdem hat er doch nix von,selbst wenn es so wäre
> Er hat doch schon gesagt,dass er Multiplattformer ist,zudem wenn er gegen den Pc wäre,wäre er nicht hier oder?


 
"Frag mal bei EA nach wieviel die Verkaufsanteile am PC waren - lege dir aber ein Taschentuch neben die Tastatur." Mhh..

Nach dieser Aussage dachte ich dass er eventuell genauere Zahlen weiß. Mich hätte es nur interessiert, mehr nicht .


----------



## Kinguin (20. Oktober 2014)

SirBullyyy schrieb:


> "Frag mal bei EA nach wieviel die Verkaufsanteile am PC waren - lege dir aber ein Taschentuch neben die Tastatur." Mhh..
> 
> Nach dieser Aussage dachte ich dass er eventuell genauere Zahlen weiß. Mich hätte es nur interessiert, mehr nicht .



Ja gut man hätte das auch anders interpretieren können stimmt ^^
Denke aber EA wird da nix mehr rausrücken

Mir gings auch eher mal darum,klar zumachen,dass Konsolen eben nicht Schuld haben an irgendeiner angeblichen Misere der PcGamer
Und das beide auch nebeneinander existieren können,bzw sich sogar stützen können
Nur diese Gehate nervt,schon klar PC Forum,paar Konsolenhater sind normal
Aber nur weils in nem Konsolenforum angeblich auch so zugeht,mit dem Pc,muss man sich hier nicht auch gleich so benehmen

Vorallem wenn einem mal klar wird,was Konsolen eben auch wirtschaftlich bedeuten


----------



## Onkeldieter (20. Oktober 2014)

Sry aber wenn die Anteile auf Konsole bei battlefield und Cod höher sind als wie auf dem PC und weniger Leute es online spielen wie auf dem PC dann wundert mich garnichts mehr warum wir mit den Spielen da sind wo wir sind..... 
Ich kauf mir sicherlich ein Spiel für  70€ um es in 4,5h im singleplayer durchzuspielen um es dann auf Seite zu legen..... Kein Wunder das sich die publisher dann die Hände bei den Konsolen reiben. Jedes Jahr der gleiche rotz und es wird Ihnen aus den Händen gerissen.... 
Und das ist meiner Meinung nach vor der Konsole nicht passiert. Belehrt mich eines besseren.
Technisch wäre um einiges mehr möglich. 
Ich möchte damit nicht sagen das Konsolen unnütz sind haben meiner Meinung nach aber die Spielentwicklung in eine völlig falsche Richtung getrieben.
Warum spielen denn so wenig online bei battlefield und Co? 
Weil sie lieber zum 30.mal den singleplayer durchspielen?


----------



## Kinguin (20. Oktober 2014)

Onkeldieter schrieb:


> Sry aber wenn die Anteile auf Konsole bei battlefield und Cod höher sind als wie auf dem PC und weniger Leute es online spielen wie auf dem PC dann wundert mich garnichts mehr warum wir mit den Spielen da sind wo wir sind.....
> Ich kauf mir sicherlich ein Spiel für  70€ um es in 4,5h im singleplayer durchzuspielen um es dann auf Seite zu legen..... Kein Wunder das sich die publisher dann die Hände bei den Konsolen reiben. Jedes Jahr der gleiche rotz und es wird Ihnen aus den Händen gerissen....
> Und das ist meiner Meinung nach vor der Konsole nicht passiert. Belehrt mich eines besseren.
> Technisch wäre um einiges mehr möglich.
> ...



Wer hat denn gesagt,dass Konsolenspieler weniger Online Zocken als Pcler bei Bf? 
Nur BF4Stats sagt zu einem wenig zu genauen Verkaufszahlen aus,zum anderen gings erstmal nur um die Verkaufszahlen zu Release und kurz danach 
Der wichtigste Zeitraum für den Publisher halt,der Link dort bezog sich auch die aktuelle Spielerzahl nach nem Jahr 
Der Pc hat eben den Vorteil,dass er die Titel als Langezeitseller gut funktionieren,deswegen sollte man ihm mitnehmen - Geld ist Geld

Was die Spielentwciklung betrifft ,nunja was es auf den Pc Markt gibt entscheidet nicht der Konsolenspieler sondern der Pcler 
Und auh die aktuelle Entwicklung zu mehr Mainstreamprodukten ist auch dem Pc zu verdanken,das wird dort nämlich auch konsumiert ^^


----------



## Onkeldieter (20. Oktober 2014)

Ja aber genau das ist doch das Problem. Wofür was neues entwickeln wenn sich die aufgewärmte brühe nach nem Jahr auch wieder wunderbar auf der Konsole verkauft? Dann klatscht man noch nen herrlichen Port für den PC dazu und nimmt die 8% auch noch mit. 
Und klar,die Leute die beides haben können die ganze Sache auch sehr objektiv beurteilen, aber was ich meistens mitbekommen habe ist doch das die konsoleros anders argumentieren. 
Als erstes heißt es doch: boah Wahnsinn die Grafik auf der PS4.Was willsde denn da dann mit nem PC?? Dann wird verglichen. 
Oh das schaut ja viel besser aus... 
Dafür kann ich gechillt spielen... 
Schau mal ich hab da nen 360 Controller liegen... 
Oh, ja aber Konsole is viel billiger und einfacher..... 
Mir ist es völlig egal wo die Leute spielen. 
Von mir aus sollen se denken das man en shooter besser mit gamepad spielt etc. 

Der pcler kann meiner Meinung nach nicht viel dran ändern das so viel Schrott kommt. Wenn 80% der Verkäufe auf die gesamten Konsolen fallen dann interessiert es keinen ob ich das nun für den PC kaufe oder nicht. Dann wird es halt nen Jahr später nur auf Konsole veröffentlicht oder noch nen schlechtere Port gemacht.


----------



## McRoll (21. Oktober 2014)

Das Geile ist, ich les hier seit 10 Seiten passiv mit und es wird mit jedem Beitrag gesabbelt dass die Konsolenverkäufe höher sind. Ja ne, wenn die breite Masse, welche die Zielgruppe der besagten AAA - Crossplattformer ist auf den Konsolen stärker vertreten ist, dann wird mehr auf den Konsolen verkauft! Echt jetzt, da wäre man nie im Leben drauf gekommen, News at 11. Kann man sich herrlich zurücklehnen und die Textwände durchscrollen ohne antworten zu müssen. War aber schon lange vorher klar dachte ich... so ab Seite 12 vielleicht... gut dass man so konsequent am Kernthema vorbeireden kann, ihr Jungs habt da echt Talent drin.

Sowas von irrelevant, wenn besagte Titel 10 Stunden Spielzeit im Singleplayer bieten und ansonsten nicht viel zu bieten haben. Interessiert mich nen feuchten Kehricht, auch wenns milliardenfach auf den Konsolen verkauft wird, heißts für mich dass Leute auf Kacke stehen, mehr nicht.

Ein gutes PC - Spiel bietet mehr. Ein SC II bietet neben einer schönen Kampagne einen exzellenten Multiplayer und die Möglichkeit zum Modding. Daraus erschafft die Community Mods, mit denen alleine man im Extremfall Hunderte von Spielstunden zubringen kann. Dota ist als Modifikation aus Warcraft 3 entstanden und hat in Form von LoL Millionen Anhänger gefunden. Ein gemoddetes Skyrim schaut aus wie ein komplett neues Spiel und zeigt wie es eigentlich von Anfang an hätte aussehen können. Manche Spiele wie z.B. Supreme Commander werden durch ihre Fanbase am Leben erhalten, indem sie eigenhändig und kostenlos eine Onlineplattform auf die Beine stellen, um das Spiel auch nach Abschaltung der offiziellen Server noch weiterhin zu betreiben.

DAS sind richtige Computerspiele und die dazugehörige Community. Der typische Konsolero konsumiert dagegen die jährliche Neuauflage irgendeiner bekannten Marke, eine nach der anderen. Jaaaa, die Konsolenverkäufe sind besser als am PC! Zwar Grütze, aber es verkauft sich blendend!

Was mich echt interessieren täte: bei Sportspielen wie Fifa gibts doch jedes Jahr ne Neuauflage. Ändert sich auch etwas Grundlegenderes, oder werden da nur die Namen auf den Trikots ausgetauscht?

In nicht allzu ferner Zeit wird die Konsole ohnehin mit dem PC verschmelzen. Die jetzige ist ja auch schon extrem PC - nah geworden. Das wird der Zeitpunkt sein, ab dem man diese Diskussionen nicht mehr führen muss. Mag sein dass es weniger grafisch aufwendige Titel geben wird, falls ein Teil der Zielgruppe aufhört oder abwandert aber das ist eigentlich auch gut so. Lieber seltener, dafür ein Kracher mit vollem Potential. Allemal besser als die jetzige Situation, wenn so ziemlich jeder Titel der auf Konsole lauffähig ist angepasst werden muss.

Ich denke dass sich die Sache eh von alleine lösen wird. Wenn spielerisch nicht viel neues kommt, ist der einzige Verkaufsgrund der übrigbleibt, neue Grafik. Da die Kisten jetzt schon am Anschlag laufen, muss man entweder verstärkt mit spielerischen Inhalten punkten, was jeder Plattform zugute kommt, oder eben die Grafik noch höher drehen. Da das aber bald nicht mehr geht, denn selbst der Konsolero könnte unterhalb von 30 FPS ein Ruckeln warnehmen, werden in den nächsten Jahren interessante Dinge geschehen - ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Oktober 2014)

Ja, klar, die anspruchsvollen PCler...
Zuerst wird gejammert und dann gekauft.
Diablo 3: Ne, die Optik ist zu bunt und das Auktionshaus passt uns gar nicht. Millionenfach verkauft...
Sim City: Onlinezwang wollen wir nicht und die Städte sind zu klein. Verkauft hat es sich trotzdem sehr gut.
Schlechte Ports: Immer her damit, sonst bekommt man die ja nicht mehr.

Es ist natürlich ein Vorteil, wenn die paar Games, die es für die Elite des Gamings noch gibt, von den Usern noch künstlich am Leben erhalten werden, aber als Vorteil für eine Plattform würde ich das jetzt nicht bezeichnen.
Ich hätte von Mods nur dann einen Vorteil, wenn ich sie immer dann zu Verfügung hätte, wenn ich ein Spiel beginne und selbst dann könnte ich nur mit Grafikmods etwas anfangen, da ich für andere Sachen keine Zeit habe.
Auf meiner Liste stehen mittlerweile über 200 Games und jährliche Neuauflagen habe ich kaum, aber ich habe ja mehrere Plattformen, weswegen das für mich kein Problem ist.

Übrigens gibt es bei SCII nur deswegen nicht mehr Teile, weil Blizzard es sich leisten kann und das liegt an WOW, dem größten DLC-Abenteuer der Gaming-Geschichte. Das Game, weswegen ein paar millionen Spieler nicht aufrüsten mussten.

Natürlich erscheinen am PC ausschließlich hochwertige Games.
Der Landwirtschaftssimulator und der Goatsimulater zeigen hier den hohen Anspruch der Herrenrasse (mittlerweile weiß ich wenigstens, wieso die darauf gekommen sind) auf, welche gleich von Anfang mit Solitär und Minesweeper durch gestartet ist.
Dass sich die typischen PC-Genres seit dem Entstehen kaum verändert haben und trotzdem hochgepriesen werden, zeigt nur, dass PCler Wert auf Tradition legen, denn nur wer Neues ausprobiert, kann vom Weg abkommen, was einem Ausschluss aus der Masterrace gleichkommen würde.

Der blöde Konsolero hingegen ist da wesentlich genügsamer.
Er beschränkt sich nicht nur auf ein paar Genre, weswegen er sich gar nicht mehr konzentrieren kann.
Deswegen bevorzugt er auch einen schnelleren Einstieg in Games, weil er einfach nur auf Spaß aus ist und das hat nunmal absolut nichts mit Gaming zu tun.
Wo kämen wir da hin, wenn Spielen plötzlich jedem Spaß machen würde?
Wer sollte denn dann jammern und die Schuld bei anderen suchen?


Und ja, Streaming wird kommen und dann werden PCler endlich wieder bevorzugt.
Nehmen wir mal an, dass es weltweit 250 Millionen Spieler gibt, wovon ca. 50% eine ausreichende Bandbreite für Streaming haben:
Das wären dann 125 Millionen potentielle Kunden, die für eine AllInclusive-Plattform 10€ pro Monat zahlen würden.
Das wären dann 1,25 Milliarden Einnahmen pro Monat.
Das wären dann 125 Millionen Spieler, die kein gebrauchtes und kein illegales Game haben.
Was für ein Traum für Entwickler.

PS: Und da man dann für Office und Co. mit einem Notebook zurecht kommt, wird die Streaming-Box dann einfach an den TV geklemmt, weswegen dann ca. 75% mit dem Gamepad spielen werden.
Viel Spaß in der Zukunft.


----------



## McRoll (21. Oktober 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> PS: Und da man dann für Office und Co. mit einem Notebook zurecht kommt, wird die Streaming-Box dann einfach an den TV geklemmt, weswegen dann ca. 75% mit dem Gamepad spielen werden.
> Viel Spaß in der Zukunft.


 
Oder aber, da man nicht mehr an ein Eingabegerät gebunden ist, wird der Konsument erkennen dass er selbst entscheiden kann, welches Eingabegerät er benutzen soll. Der Gamepadder wird seine Meinung schnell ändern, wenn ein paar Maususer in einem FPS den Boden mit ihm aufwischen. In diesem Sinne: Viel Spaß den Gamepadzockern in der Zukunft


----------



## Yakimandu (21. Oktober 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> Das Geile ist, ich les hier seit 10 Seiten passiv mit und es wird mit jedem Beitrag gesabbelt dass die Konsolenverkäufe höher sind. Ja ne, wenn die breite Masse, welche die Zielgruppe der besagten AAA - Crossplattformer ist auf den Konsolen stärker vertreten ist, dann wird mehr auf den Konsolen verkauft! Echt jetzt, da wäre man nie im Leben drauf gekommen, News at 11. Kann man sich herrlich zurücklehnen und die Textwände durchscrollen ohne antworten zu müssen. War aber schon lange vorher klar dachte ich... so ab Seite 12 vielleicht... gut dass man so konsequent am Kernthema vorbeireden kann, ihr Jungs habt da echt Talent drin.
> 
> Sowas von irrelevant, wenn besagte Titel 10 Stunden Spielzeit im Singleplayer bieten und ansonsten nicht viel zu bieten haben. Interessiert mich nen feuchten Kehricht, auch wenns milliardenfach auf den Konsolen verkauft wird, heißts für mich dass Leute auf Kacke stehen, mehr nicht.



Vielleicht stehn einige tatsächlich vor dem Regal im Mediamarkt oder so und sagen sich "Wow, dieses Spiel wird oft verkauft. Ich finde es gut wenn etwas wirtschaftlich ist. Ich werde es auch kaufen, weil alle es kaufen. Wirtschaftlichkeit > Qualität" *derp*

Mal ehrlich mich interessieren solche Verkaufszahlen auch nicht. Hab ich denn da was von? Bekomme ich Gewinnbeteiligung bei Sony für meine Playstation? 
Schon echt kurios wie hier argumentiert wird. Flüssig in guter Qualität, anständige Spiele zu zocken scheint wohl nicht mehr so wichtig zu sein?!?   Mir wäre es ja eher peinlich. Ich würde jetzt sagen "jedem das seine" aber leider zieht sowas derzeit alles andere mit in den Dreck (siehe 30fps lock bei cross Plattform) und dafür sollten sich die ganzen 08/15 Tripple-A Konsumenten eher schämen. 

Wären PS4 und XBox One nicht solche lahmen Holzkisten von vorgestern wären die Games auf dem PC auch besser. Bedenkt man das die  Konsolengeneration noch sehr frisch ist und wir diese Entwicklungsbremse noch ne Weile ertragen müssen ärgert es noch mehr.  Spiele wie Evil Within wo z.B. auf der Shitbox One bei instabilen 30fps nicht mal mehr 720p erreicht wird (tricksen mit balken etc.) werden sich häufen. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmAGsIx1HSA


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Oktober 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> Oder aber, da man nicht mehr an ein Eingabegerät gebunden ist, wird der Konsument erkennen dass er selbst entscheiden kann, welches Eingabegerät er benutzen soll. Der Gamepadder wird seine Meinung schnell ändern, wenn ein paar Maususer in einem FPS den Boden mit ihm aufwischen. In diesem Sinne: Viel Spaß den Gamepadzockern in der Zukunft


 Werd ich haben, da ich seit Quake 1 so gut wie nichts mit Shootern zu tun habe. 
Seitdem hat sich auch kaum was verändert.

Da es aber schon ein paar Genres mehr als nur Shooter gibt, wird der Trend dann doch eher zu Gamepads laufen.
Racer, Action-Adventures, Jump&Runs, Beat´emUps und Arcadegames zockt man nomalerweise nicht mit Tastatur.


Yakimandu schrieb:


> Vielleicht stehn einige tatsächlich vor dem Regal im Mediamarkt oder so und sagen sich "Wow, dieses Spiel wird oft verkauft. Ich finde es gut wenn etwas wirtschaftlich ist. Ich werde es auch kaufen weil alle es kaufen. Wirtschaftlichkeit > Qualität" *derp*
> 
> Mal ehrlich mich interessieren solche Verkaufszahlen auch nicht. Hab ich denn da was von? Bekomme ich Gewinnbeteiligung bei Sony für meine Playstation?
> Schon echt kurios wie hier argumentiert wird. Flüssig in guter Qualität, anständige Spiele zu zocken scheint wohl nicht mehr so wichtig zu sein?!?  scheint hier hoch im Kurs zu liegen.  Mir wäre es ja eher peinlich. Ich würde jetzt sagen "jedem das seine" aber leider zieht sowas derzeit alles andere mit in den Dreck (siehe 30fps lock bei cross Plattform) und dafür sollten sich die ganzen 08/15 Tripple-A Konsumenten eher schämen.
> ...


 Und das von einem PCler, dessen "Rasse" sich immer brav die schlechten Ports kauft, damit sie auch weiterhin erhältlich sind...
Die Entwickler reagieren mit den schlechten Ports nämlich nur auf das Kaufverhalten der PCler, denn solange es sich in annehmbarer Zahl verkauft, wird es weiterhin so gemacht und da ist es egal, ob sich ein Titel auf den Konsolen 100 mal besser verkauft, denn ändern können daran nur die PC-Gamer etwas.

Ansonsten kann ich bei Uncharted, Watchdogs und Co. nicht mit reden, denn sowas spiele ich nicht.
Die meisten meiner Games kennt meistens keiner.


----------



## Yakimandu (21. Oktober 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Werd ich haben, da ich seit Quake 1 so gut wie nichts mit Shootern zu tun habe.
> Seitdem hat sich auch kaum was verändert.
> 
> Da es aber schon ein paar Genres mehr als nur Shooter gibt, wird der Trend dann doch eher zu Gamepads laufen.
> ...



Das kannst du ja auch gerne noch 100 mal wiederholen. Die Logik ist trotzdem fehlerhaft.
Erstmal, ich kaufe solche schlechten Ports nicht, weil es einfach nur peinlich ist und wenn ich mal nen Port kaufen sollte, dann achte ich drauf das ich meine natürliche PC Überlegenheit auch voll nutzen kann und auch der Rest stimmt. Was mittlerweile sehr, sehr selten ist. Das sollten andere auch so handhaben; Konsole links liegen lassen, PC anschaffen und schlechte Ports NICHT kaufen. Das ist es auch, was hier die GANZE ZEIT gepredigt wird. Ist auch eigentlich nicht schwer zu verstehen. Aber man kann ja einfach mit irgendwelcher Wirtschaftlichkeit kommen und PCler für schlechte Ports von Konsolen verantwortlich machen. Das man Konsolenspiele einfach nicht mehr wirklich gut Portieren kann, weil die Ausgangsplattformen so grottenschlecht sind sollte aber auch mal bedacht werden. Wie gesagt: Entwicklungsbremse.

Wie hier ja gesagt wird die Verkaufszahlen sind auf den Konsolen für solche typischen "cinematic expirience" Mist Titel höher. Das wiederlegt doch eigentlich deine eigene Aussage, dass PCler für schlechte Ports verantwortlich sind. Wie kann ich denn als PCler für schlechte Ports verantwortlich sein, wenn der Port/08/15/tripple-A Konsolenmüll doch aufm PC so schlecht läuft, eben auch weil sie so bescheiden sind und von den Konsolen nur Murks rüberkommen kann... weil sie so schwach und kacke sind. Es Läuft immer wieder auf die eine Sache hinaus. Nämlich dass die neuen Konsolen schlecht sind und schlechte Spiele für uns alle dabei rauskommen.

Wer die aktuellen gehypten Müllkonsolen mit ihren gehypten Müllspielen wzB. Destiny, CoD, Ryse oder quasi alles von ubisoft und EA etc. kauft ist der Hauptschuldige. Dadurch entstehen zu allererst die schlechten Spiele.

Außerdem hat der Wahnsinn auch zum Teil Methode. Man muss immer wieder von dieser "parity" lesen. D.h. Spiele sollen möglichst auf allen Plattformen gleich sein. Wenn man sich da an den niederen Konsolen orientiert kann da nichts bei rauskommen. Wieder Entwicklungsbremse. So sollen auch PC Spieler zum Teil auf Konsolen gedrängt werden, da die Konsole ja wie du es ja so schön betonst wirtschaftlicher ist. Die Industrie forciert also ihren willen gegen den Kunden. Auch keine gute Praxis die man unterstützen sollte.


----------



## Kinguin (21. Oktober 2014)

Onkeldieter schrieb:


> Ja aber genau das ist doch das Problem. Wofür was neues entwickeln wenn sich die aufgewärmte brühe nach nem Jahr auch wieder wunderbar auf der Konsole verkauft? Dann klatscht man noch nen herrlichen Port für den PC dazu und nimmt die 8% auch noch mit.
> Und klar,die Leute die beides haben können die ganze Sache auch sehr objektiv beurteilen, aber was ich meistens mitbekommen habe ist doch das die konsoleros anders argumentieren.
> Als erstes heißt es doch: boah Wahnsinn die Grafik auf der PS4.Was willsde denn da dann mit nem PC?? Dann wird verglichen.
> Oh das schaut ja viel besser aus...
> ...


 
Ah ja das heisst als der Pcler kann eh nix ändern,weil er nur ne Minderhit ist (naja 10% Tendenze steigend kann man nicht ignorieren aber ok),man solle sich seinem Schicksal ergeben ? 
Was soll man deiner Meinung nach tun -Spiele dann eben für diese 10% entwickeln ? 
Für den Pc den meiste Aufwand betreiben,wobei der Entwickler belohnt wird,dass Titel verramscht wird?

Sry aber das funktioniert in dieser Welr nicht,man will seinen Gewinn maximieren,nicht irgendwelchen Leuten einen Gefallen tun
Wenn man etwas ändern,dann muss man an den Gamern ansetzen,fangt am besten mit Pclern an 
Es hat nämlich sehrwohl Gewicht,wenn 10% Spieler eim Spiel boykottieren
Ich sehe aber immernoch nicht,wo es nur aufgewärmtes gibt - Abwechslung gibts noch genug auf dem Markt

@Yakimandu

Du hast es nicht verstanden,
1.Konsolen finanzieren MultiplattformTitel mit - das ist einfach Fakt - darum ging es,der Pc bringr aber auch seinen guten Teil mit 
Wenn für dich und McRoll alle diese Multiplattformtitel Müll sind und nur Aufgewärmtes ,habt ihr Pech,denn dann seid ihr selbst unter den Pclern eie Minderheit
2.
Nochmal die Konsolen bestimmen nicht den Pc Markt,letzten Endes sind Pcler für ihren Markt verantwortlich
Sie kaufen nämlich den Kram auch !Und zwar freiwillig - werden die gezwungen oder wie ? 
Also vllt mal lieber dort die Leute predigen,statt hier im Pc Forum rumzumeckern 

Ps: Technikbremse ? Ja klar wenns keine Konsole gebe ,würde alle auf guten Pcs zocken


----------



## Zybba (21. Oktober 2014)

Ich musste leider ein paar Seiten überspringen, da ein paar User sich die immer gleichen "Argumente" um die Ohren gehauen haben...

Daher erneut mein Aufruf:
Love, peace and harmony!

Ihr müsst euch nicht verbal bekriegen!
Wir wollen doch alle das gleiche, zocken. Dabei ist egal ob schwarzes, weißes oder gelbes Endgerät!
Umarmt euch verbal!


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Oktober 2014)

Yakimandu schrieb:


> Das kannst du ja auch gerne noch 100 mal wiederholen. Die Logik ist trotzdem fehlerhaft.
> Erstmal, ich kaufe solche schlechten Ports nicht, weil es einfach nur peinlich ist und wenn ich mal nen Port kaufen sollte, dann achte ich drauf das ich meine natürliche PC Überlegenheit auch voll nutzen kann und auch der Rest stimmt. Was mittlerweile sehr, sehr selten ist. Das sollten andere auch so handhaben; Konsole links liegen lassen, PC anschaffen und schlechte Ports NICHT kaufen. Das ist es auch, was hier die GANZE ZEIT gepredigt wird. Ist auch eigentlich nicht schwer zu verstehen. Aber man kann ja einfach mit irgendwelcher Wirtschaftlichkeit kommen und PCler für schlechte Ports von Konsolen verantwortlich machen. Das man Konsolenspiele einfach nicht mehr wirklich gut Portieren kann, weil die Ausgangsplattformen so grottenschlecht sind sollte aber auch mal bedacht werden. Wie gesagt: Entwicklungsbremse.
> 
> Wie hier ja gesagt wird die Verkaufszahlen sind auf den Konsolen für solche typischen "cinematic expirience" Mist Titel höher. Das wiederlegt doch eigentlich deine eigene Aussage, dass PCler für schlechte Ports verantwortlich sind. Wie kann ich denn als PCler für schlechte Ports verantwortlich sein, wenn der Port/08/15/tripple-A Konsolenmüll doch aufm PC so schlecht läuft, eben auch weil sie so bescheiden sind und von den Konsolen nur Murks rüberkommen kann... weil sie so schwach und kacke sind. Es Läuft immer wieder auf die eine Sache hinaus. Nämlich dass die neuen Konsolen schlecht sind und schlechte Spiele für uns alle dabei rauskommen.
> ...


Du und manch andere haltet euch wohl für den Nabel der Welt und erwartet, dass die breite Masse sich nach euch richtet, aber da könnt ihr noch lange warten, denn das wird nicht passieren. 
Wieso sollten sich auch plötzlich Millionen Spieler mit etwas beschäftigen, das sie gar nicht interessiert, damit sie euch euer Leben ein kleines bisschen schöner machen?

Was ihr nämlich überhaupt nicht kapiert, ist dass, wenn sich jetzt die 15 Millionen Konsoleros der aktuellen Gen z.B. das Fertigteil von Alienware statt einer Konsole gekauft hätten, diese Neukunden den PC genau so bremsen würden wie die Leute, die jetzt schon nicht aufrüsten wollen. 

Was bringt es denn, wenn man plötzlich 15 Millionen Dualcores und Notebookgrafikkarten dazu bekommt?
Für mehr Polygone und eine bessere Physik/KI braucht man etwas, das man Rechenleistung nennt. Da ist es nämlich egal, wie gut ein Game skaliert, denn das bringt dir nur eine hübschere Optik, aber keine bessere Grafik. 
Der Durchschnitts-PC hatte aber letztes Jahr schon einen Dualcore und eine 560 verbaut (von der Leistung her und laut Steam), also was sollte es bringen, wenn plötzlich Millionen schwache PCs dazu kommen?
Bis jetzt hat nur Chris Roberts sich gegen den Seitwärtstrend beim PC gestellt, denn alle Anderen schauen, dass die Games auf möglichst vielen Rechnern laufen. 

Was euch weiters nicht so eingeht ist das mit Angebot und Nachfrage. 
Bringt ein Entwickler ein Spiel auf einer Plattform, stellt er ein Angebot und wenn es sich akzeptabel verkauft, passt auch die Nachfrage und es kommen weitere Spiele. 
Wie oft sich dieses Spiel auf anderen Plattformen ist hier komplett egal. 

Bringt ein Entwickler jetzt aber ein schlechtes Spiel, stellt er eben ein schlechtes Angebot, aber wenn selbst da die Nachfrage passt, wird er weiterhin schlechte Spiele bringen, denn wieso sollte er etwas ändern, wenn er trotzdem noch Geld bekommt. 
Die Spieler einer anderen Plattform können das aber nicht beeinflussen, da die sich die Spiele ja für eine andere Plattform kaufen und selbst wenn bei einem Multiplattformtitel der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner genommen und er schlecht auf den PC portiert wird, reagiert der Entwickler nur auf das Kaufverhalten der PCler. 

Wenn ihr also die Bremsen und Schuldigen an euerer Situation sucht, müsst ihr bei euren Leuten rum jammern, denn die können etwas ändern. 
Nur würde ich denen nicht mit diesem Masterrace Quatsch kommen, denn es lassen sich schon gewisse Parallelen zur Herrenrasse ziehen. 

Und es wäre für PCler sogar viel einfacher, die Spiele besser zu machen, denn für Konsoleros tut sich bei Crowdfunding kaum was, während ihr euch die guten Sachen raus picken und unterstützen könnt. 
Interessiert aber wohl viele nicht, da man lieber die Schuld bei den Falschen sucht.


----------



## Rizzard (21. Oktober 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ja, klar, die anspruchsvollen PCler...
> Zuerst wird gejammert und dann gekauft.
> Diablo 3: Ne, die Optik ist zu bunt und das Auktionshaus passt uns gar nicht. Millionenfach verkauft...
> Sim City: Onlinezwang wollen wir nicht und die Städte sind zu klein. Verkauft hat es sich trotzdem sehr gut.
> Schlechte Ports: Immer her damit, sonst bekommt man die ja nicht mehr.



Word.
Jedes mal ließt man "die Konsoleros kaufen jeden Dreck". Als ob man als PC-Spieler nur Qualitätsprodukte kauft.
So ein Schmarn.
Man hat auch nur Qualitätsdienste wie Steam, Uplay und Origin akzeptiert.
Man kauft am PC Qualitätsspiele beim Steamsale für 7,50€. Denn Qualität ist uns tatsächlich soviel wert.
Man kauft auch niemals schlechte Ports.
Man kauft kein GTA5, weil es so lange dauert. Komisch, in der Umfrage hier will es anscheinend jeder.

Dafür das man es hier mit der Herrenrasse zu tun hat, fühle ich mich wie im Kindergarten.


----------



## Zybba (21. Oktober 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> [...]
> Man kauft kein GTA5, weil es so lange dauert. Komisch, in der Umfrage hier will es anscheinend jeder.[...]


 
Ich kaufe es doch?


----------



## Rizzard (21. Oktober 2014)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich kaufe es doch?



So wie die meisten.
Man ist es nur gewohnt das erst immer geheult wird weil einem der Schnuller weg genommen wird, und am Ende ist man handzahm und kauft brav.

Man könnte sich nur das Geweine vorher schenken. Mieße Ports, schlechte Steuerung, Onlinezwang usw. Hat man alles unterstützt.
Aber wir schieben einfachhalber die Schuld den Konsolen zu, für alles was in der Gamingbranche schief läuft.


----------



## Zybba (21. Oktober 2014)

Weinst du gerade darüber, dass wir User hier zuviel weinen? 

btw
Eigentlich finde ich die Bezeichnung "weinen" immer sehr doof. Das wird einfach zu inflationär benutzt und da schwingt oft dieser diffamierende Unterton mit.


----------



## RavionHD (21. Oktober 2014)

Also ich seh niemanden weinen, jene die weinen weinen immer, egal was passiert. 

Miese Ports bekommen gerade alle Plattformen, auf dem PC hat man wenigstens die Möglichkeit das durch die sehr hohe Rohleistung auszugleichen.

Onlinezwang haben nur sehr wenige Spiele, aktuell glaube ich nur Diablo 3.

Schlechte Steuerung haben wir auch nicht, keine Ahnung woher das kommt, vor Allem weil wir ja problemlos auch Konsolensteuerung nehmen können mit Xbox 360 Pad usw.


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Oktober 2014)

Mit Onlinezwang meinte er Steam und Co. und das haben die PCler nach dem Geheule brav durch gewunken.


----------



## RavionHD (21. Oktober 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Mit Onlinezwang meinte er Steam und Co. und das haben die PCler nach dem Geheule brav durch gewunken.


 
Steam kam glaube ich 2004, außerdem denke ich ist Steam das Beste was PC Spielern passieren könnte, es bildete eine einheitliche PC Community und half der Spieleplattform PC erst so stark zu werden.


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Oktober 2014)

Klar, früher, als man für jeden neuen und guten Titel aufrüsten musste und man seine Games auch wieder verkaufen konnte, war natürlich alles schlechter. 

Steam ist nur die Vorstufe zum Streaming, wo man sich komplett in die Abhängigkeit einer Plattform begibt.


----------



## Zybba (21. Oktober 2014)

Also bei mir sitzt die Nadel.
Fühlt sich auch ganz gut an soweit.
Aber das macht ja jede vollwertige Abhängigkeit anfangs aus.


----------



## Gary94 (21. Oktober 2014)

Da geb ich Nailgun schon recht, außerdem "besitzt" man die Spiele ja nichtmal, sondern nur die Lizenz zu spielen. Was wenn Steam eines Tages zugrunde geht? Sind dann all "meine" Spiele weg!? Wird mir das ausbezahlt? Ich finde da könnte es mehr aufklärung geben.


----------



## Zybba (21. Oktober 2014)

Gary94 schrieb:


> [...]Wird mir das ausbezahlt?[...]


 Ich habs nicht überprüft, behaupte aber mal frech: Gar nicht!

Die werden sich mit ihren AGBs schon ausreichend abgesichert haben. Die können uns richtig von hinten penetrieren.


Ich verstehe weiterhin nicht, warum wir hier rum diskutieren. 
Klar, ist ein Forum und so...
Eine Einigung werden wir allerdings eh nicht finden. ^^

Evtl. gehts euch ja genauso wie mir und euch ist das Ergebnis auch scheißegal.
Diskutieren um des Diskutierens willen.
Eher Bashen um des Bashens willen.


----------



## Gary94 (21. Oktober 2014)

Das mit dem ausbezahlen wird ganz bestimmt nicht passieren, ich hab mir die AGB's von Steam nicht durchgelesen, aber da steht sicher irgendwo, das man kein Anrecht darauf hat o.ä.
Trotzdem würde mich das mal interessieren was passieren würde, wenn heute auf morgen Valve einfach mal pleite ist. Was geschieht mit meinem Account, meine Spiele, mein Guthaben? Verlorenes Geld oder gibts irgendein Gesetz was das regelt?


----------



## Zybba (21. Oktober 2014)

Also wirklich beantworten kann ich es auch nicht.

Allerdings gehe ich wie gesagt davon aus, dass die sich mit ihren AGBs abgesichert haben. Und die werden sich wohl an die geltende Rechtssprechung halten. Ansonsten wäre Steam in DE sicher nicht legal?
Für mich bedeutet das im Zweifelsfall: alle Spiele, Guthaben, Items: weg.

100 % sicher bin ich mir da nicht. Ich gehe aber zu meinem eigenen Wohl davon aus.
Falls es dann mal überraschend so kommt, ist es nicht ganz so schockierend. ^^



Wo ist eigentlich der TE? Shagrikan oder so.
Erst hat er uns ein ein Riesenei gelegt, jetzt diskutiert er nicht mehr mit!


----------



## SirBullyyy (21. Oktober 2014)

Auch wenns zu diesen Fragen keine Antwort gibt, ist Steam schon sehr wichtig für den PC. Bobi hat schon recht, ohne Steam wäre der PC heute nicht da wo er ist.
Auch wenn der Gebrauchtmarkt damit Kaputt ist, ist Steam in Features etc. allen anderen Online Service ein paar Schritte vorraus.


----------



## Rizzard (21. Oktober 2014)

Hatten wir hier schon die Mittelerde-Zahlen?



> Die PS4-Version kommt laut VGChartz auf 554.230 Verkäufe, gefolgt von der Fassung für Xbox One (265.969) und PC (34.733).



Ohne Keys geht am PC echt nix mehr.


----------



## Zybba (21. Oktober 2014)

SirBullyyy schrieb:


> [...]Auch wenn der Gebrauchtmarkt damit Kaputt ist, ist Steam in Features etc. allen anderen Online Service ein paar Schritte vorraus.


 
Eigentlich wundert es mich sehr stark, dass Konsolenspiele noch nicht accountgebunden sind. Zumindest nicht die Retail-Fassungen.
Hat einer eine Idee, was die daran hindert?
Vermutlich der Konkurrent aus Japan/USA. 
Falls einer von beiden das einführt, können die anderen auch wieder ordentlich bashen.
Damit wäre dann auch mal ein wirklich großes Kaufargument für eine von beiden Firmen da.


----------



## SirBullyyy (21. Oktober 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Hatten wir hier schon die Mittelerde-Zahlen?
> 
> 
> 
> Ohne Keys geht am PC echt nix mehr.


 
Jop Retail am PC ist Tot. Aber warum sollte man auch eine Schachtel kaufen wo nur ein Code drinnen ist der in Steam zu aktivieren gilt?


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Oktober 2014)

Zybba schrieb:


> Eigentlich wundert es mich sehr stark, dass Konsolenspiele noch nicht accountgebunden sind. Zumindest nicht die Retail-Fassungen.
> Hat einer eine Idee, was die daran hindert?
> Vermutlich der Konkurrent aus Japan/USA.
> Falls einer von beiden das einführt, können die anderen auch wieder ordentlich bashen.
> Damit wäre dann auch mal ein wirklich großes Kaufargument für eine von beiden Firmen da.


Naja, MS hätte es mal probiert, aber die anspruchslosen Konsoleros haben ihnen einen Denkzettel verpasst, weswegen sie schön brav zurück gerudert sind.


----------



## Zybba (21. Oktober 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Naja, MS hätte es mal probiert, aber die anspruchslosen Konsoleros haben ihnen einen Denkzettel verpasst, weswegen sie schön brav zurück gerudert sind.


 
War das die Aktion mit der Xbox One, woraufhin Sony seinen lustigen Spot zum "Game-Sharing" gebracht hat?

In welcher Form haben die Konsoleros ihnen einen Denkzettel verpasst?
Und warum hälst du sie für anspruchslos?


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Oktober 2014)

Das mit 'anspruchslos' stammt aus der Diskussion mit der "Herrenrasse", welche ja bei jeder Gelegenheit die Konsoleros beschimpfen musste. 

Der Denkzettel bestand aus einem massiven Shitstorm und sehr niedrigen Vorbestellungen, im Gegensatz zur PS4. 
Das hängt ihnen sogar jetzt noch nach, obwohl sie eigentlich alle Kritikpunkte geändert haben und ja, Sony hat sich auch darüber lustig gemacht, aber die haben das Thema gleich an die Publisher abgewälzt, damit sie sich die Hände in Unschuld waschen können, aber das ist dann ein anderes Thema. 

So sollte es aber aussehen, wenn irgendjemand etwas durch drücken will, was den Kunden nicht passt. 
Boykott ist der einzige Weg und wenn man das nicht auf die Reihe bekommt, braucht man sicher nicht Anderen die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben.


----------



## Zybba (21. Oktober 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Das mit 'anspruchslos' stammt aus der Diskussion mit der "Herrenrasse", welche ja bei jeder Gelegenheit die Konsoleros beschimpfen musste. [...]


Achso...
Also zitierst du mir gegenüber eine Anschuldigung, die fünf Seiten vorher einer dir gegenüber abgelassen hat?
Das hilft uns nicht wirklich.



Nailgun schrieb:


> [...]
> Der Denkzettel bestand aus einem massiven Shitstorm und sehr niedrigen Vorbestellungen, im Gegensatz zur PS4.
> Das  hängt ihnen sogar jetzt noch nach, obwohl sie eigentlich alle  Kritikpunkte geändert haben und ja, Sony hat sich auch darüber lustig  gemacht, aber die haben das Thema gleich an die Publisher abgewälzt,  damit sie sich die Hände in Unschuld waschen können, aber das ist dann  ein anderes Thema.
> 
> ...



Ok, danke für die Erklärung. Das hatte ich schon völlig vergessen, bzw. war vllt. auch nicht so tief im Thema.

Der Vorteil der Konsoleros ist, sie können auf eine der beiden Plattformen verzichten, aber trotzdem noch relativ gleichwertig zocken.
Für PCler gilt das leider nicht.
Mac ist keine Option. 
Wir brauchen also "nur" einen neuen, unabhängigen, spielerfreundlichen Computeranbieter!
Aber dafür ist Steam schon viel zu etabliert. :/

Was einmal salonfähig ist, wird ja nicht mal einfach wieder abgeschafft.


----------



## Rizzard (21. Oktober 2014)

Wie Nailgun schon sagte wollte MS diesen Weg (zumindest teils) bestreiten, und hat dafür viel Spott geerntet.
In dieser Generation ist man nochmal mit einer Offline-Konsole davon gekommen.
Die nächste Generation könnte nur noch ein Streaming-Apparat sein. Zumindest an Datenträger glaube ich dann auch nicht mehr.

Wie sich dann die Lage entwickelt wird sich zeigen. Denn ohne Murren kauft sicherlich nicht jeder ein 60€ Spiel, wenn er keine Möglichkeit des Wiederverkaufs hat.
Womöglich schlägt dann die große Stunde des PCs. Viel wahrscheinlicher sind aber angepasste Maßnahmen.


----------



## Kinguin (21. Oktober 2014)

Denke auch,dass Konsolen bald durch Streaminggeräte ersetzt werden
Die aktuelle Richtung geht stark zu Always On,Digital usw - nur ist die Frage,ob das eine wünschenswerte Entwicklung ist 

Ich habe nichts gegen Steam,finde es sogar ganz ok mit den Sales,aber kaufe auch gerne noch Spiele zum Vollpreis am Pc
Letzten Endes kann man alles hin und her diskutieren,man kommt eh nicht auf einen Punkt
Beide Seiten haben eben Vor und Nachteile,das muss jeder für sich abwägen 

Nur eins ist Fakt,es ist falsch zu sagen,dass eine Seite komplett unnütz ist oder sich gegenseitig behindern
Sry aber das ist einfach falsch,die Gründe wurden hier schon zu genüge genannt


----------



## robafan1 (21. Oktober 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Denke auch,dass Konsolen bald durch Streaminggeräte ersetzt werden
> Die aktuelle Richtung geht stark zu Always On,Digital usw - nur ist die Frage,ob das eine wünschenswerte Entwicklung ist



Ja und das ist es meiner Meinung nach nicht. Dieses besondere Gefühl, sich ein neues Spiel vorzubestellen und dann endlich in den Händen zu halten, bestimmte Titel einer Serie zu sammeln, es geht verloren. Wenn ich nur streame, dann besitze ich es in dem Sinne gar nicht, obwohl ich dafür zahle. Ich habe nichts gegen digitale Sammlungen, aber nur für den Zugang zu einem Spiel zu bezahlen, ist mir persönlich etwas unwohl. Wie schon genannt wurde: Was passiert, wenn mein Konto mal nicht erreichbar ist, der Streaming-Dienst pleite geht usw.?

Das sind Probleme, auf die es meiner Meinung nach noch eine Lösung zu finden gilt.


----------



## McRoll (21. Oktober 2014)

Streaming hat viele Vorteile, man spart Kosten bei Verpackung und Material, schont die Umwelt (naja theoretisch) und senkt damit die Herstellkosten sodass ein Spiel günstiger angeboten werden kann. Außerdem ist man unabhängiger vom eigenen Gerät, man wird sich in Zukunft nicht mehr streiten müssen, welches leistungsfähiger ist, wenn alles auf nem Server berechnet wird. Jeder Spieler bekommt dann einheitliche Qualität geliefert. Außerdem ist man dann mobiler und kann alles überall zocken. Die Entwickler habens dann auch leichter, man ist dann bestimmt unabhängiger von Deadlines weil man sich nicht um Bespielen und Distribution der Datenträger kümmern muss. Steam ist ja auch deswegen so günstig weil das alles entfällt. Den Indieentwicklern fällts dann auch leichter ihre Sachen an den Mann zu bringen.

Das ist aber noch lange nicht realisierbar, erstmal muss das Netz in Deutschland besser ausgebaut werden, ein Bekannter von mir dümpelt immer noch in seinem Dorf mit DSL 2000 oder sowas rum, da lohnt es nicht ein besseres Kabel zu legen. Solange sowas noch existiert wirds kein Streaming geben, oder nur vereinzelt. Bald ist zu optimistisch, ich würd sagen das fängt frühestens in 10 Jahren an.

Es kann auch sein dass sich PC's mit modularen Bauteilen durchsetzen, also nicht wie jetzt einzelne Komponenten sondern jedes im eigenen Gehäuse das man nur noch zusammenzustecken braucht , sowas hier :Project Christine: Razer zeigt Konzept für modularen PC | heise online

Gefällt mir persönlich gut, sehr einfach in der Handhabung und man kann immer noch selber entscheiden wie viel man investieren will für schnellere Hardware.

Ansonsten, falls ein Streamingdienst pleite geht, kann man das bestimmt so einrichten dass alle erworbenen Spiele ein Update verpasst bekommen, dass sie nicht mehr an den Dienst gebunden sind und zumindest offline spielbar bleiben. Hab schon Supcom erwähnt, da sind die offiziellen Server abgeschaltet worden und die Spielerschaft hat sich selber eine Plattform gebastelt auf der man auch heute noch wunderbar spielen kann. Hab ich keine Angst vor. 

Aber im Gegensatz zu anderen find ich das sogar gut dass bei mir daheim keine Verpackungen rumliegen, ich bin ein Fan von digitalen Produkten. Mir ist auch ein Ebook lieber als eine gebundene Version, das muss dann jeder selber wissen.


----------



## Kinguin (21. Oktober 2014)

Naja man wird sehen,was die Zukunft bringt
Bin dem digitalen Vertriebe nicht abgeneigt,aber möchte schon ganz gerne mal was besitzen - also in meinen Händen halten sozusagen
Kommt eben halt drauf bei den Games ,bin jetzt aber auch kein Sammler ,der jetzt Collectors Edition stapelt und Ähnliches 
Kann mich hier nicht so festlegen
Bei Büchern aber will ich lieber ne gebundene Version ,halt schlicht aber ich mags so mehr ^^ 
Bei Musik hingegen finde ich zb Spotify ganz angenehm,ehrlich, ich weiss ich besitze die Musik nicht ,aber da reicht mir eben halt auch das Streaming aus 

Denke aber diese Entwicklung ist unausweichlich,obs jetzt negativ oder positiv muss jeder für sich entscheiden
Die zukünftige Generation wächst ja eh mit dem Internet auf,also ist praktisch Always On und wird damit wohl kaum Probleme haben (wobei eigentlich schon die aktuelle)
Besonders wenn Internetleitungen immer weiter ausgebaut werden


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Oktober 2014)

Mit Streaming habe ich ja schon ein Beispiel gebracht und da wird es wohl kaum darum gehen, dass man die Zahl an Kunden von heute erreicht. 
Irgendwo zwischen 50 und 75% sollte der Punkt sein, wo es für die Publisher interessant wird und dann ist es für mich vorbei. 

Deswegen sammle ich auch Spiele auf etlichen Plattformen, damit ich für Jahre versorgt bin und wenn ich alles durch habe, fange ich eben von vorne an.


----------



## Kinguin (21. Oktober 2014)

Gary94 schrieb:


> Da geb ich Nailgun schon recht, außerdem "besitzt" man die Spiele ja nichtmal, sondern nur die Lizenz zu spielen. Was wenn Steam eines Tages zugrunde geht? Sind dann all "meine" Spiele weg!? Wird mir das ausbezahlt? Ich finde da könnte es mehr aufklärung geben.



Ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht,wer weiss wie es kommt
Aber sollte Steam wirklich mal komplett wegfallen,wird man Spiele weiterhin im SP zocken können
Spiele,die aber über Multiplayer liefen,musst du dann wohl vergessen

Ich denke das Beste wäre gewesen,wenn Steamworks optional wäre,dann könnte jeder eben für sich entscheiden 
Aber irgendwie ironisch,Steam wurde damals von so vielen Leute verschrien (wurde dennoch akzeptiert wegen HL2) und heute ist eins der Gründe,wieso für einige Leute der Pc so attraktiv wird 
Jedoch ist nicht alles positiv daran ,hat eben wie alle Dinge im Leben seine Vor und Nachteile


----------



## Guru4GPU (21. Oktober 2014)

Das der Pc austirbt glaube ich nicht, denn die ganzen großen Firmen für Pc Hardware werden eher Emulatoren anbieten als ihren Marktanteil aufzugeben.


----------



## robafan1 (21. Oktober 2014)

Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Das der Pc austirbt glaube ich nicht, denn die ganzen großen Firmen für Pc Hardware werden eher Emulatoren anbieten als ihren Marktanteil aufzugeben.


Richtig. Außerdem macht Microsoft mit Windows mehr Geld als mit Xbox. Daher bleibt zu hoffen, dass der PC sich fürs Gaming hält


----------



## Rizzard (21. Oktober 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Mit Streaming habe ich ja schon ein Beispiel gebracht und da wird es wohl kaum darum gehen, dass man die Zahl an Kunden von heute erreicht.
> Irgendwo zwischen 50 und 75% sollte der Punkt sein, wo es für die Publisher interessant wird und dann ist es für mich vorbei.



Meine Vermutung/Befürchtung ist auch, das man bei so einer Streaming Geschichte eben abwägt.
Verzichte ich auf ~15% der Kundschaft und wiege das mit den Vorteilen auf, oder nicht.
Und das könnte (mich eingeschlossen) einige hart treffen.


----------



## robafan1 (21. Oktober 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Meine Vermutung/Befürchtung ist auch, das man bei so einer Streaming Geschichte eben abwägt.
> Verzichte ich auf ~15% der Kundschaft und wiege das mit den Vorteilen auf, oder nicht.
> Und das könnte (mich eingeschlossen) einige hart treffen.


Nun ja, aber ich denke der Widerstand dieser 15 % wird aber hart genug sein wenn man bedenkt, dass dort viele mit Einfluss dabei sind. Let's Player, die erheblich zum Erfolg einiger Spiele beigetragen haben, spielen hauptsächlich auf PC und das aus gutem Grund.


----------



## Kinguin (21. Oktober 2014)

Naja es ist eine Frage der Wirtschaft,wenn die Mehrheit nach Streaming schreit (und man dort mehr Geld machen kann),dann wird der Fokus auch in diese Richtung gelegt


----------



## robafan1 (21. Oktober 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Naja es ist eine Frage der Wirtschaft,wenn die Mehrheit nach Streaming schreit (und man dort mehr Geld machen kann),dann wird der Fokus auch in diese Richtung gelegt


Ja das schon. Mir ging es gerade um das "Aussterben des PCs"


----------



## Kinguin (21. Oktober 2014)

robafan1 schrieb:


> Ja das schon. Mir ging es gerade um das "Aussterben des PCs"



Naja nein ^^ der Pc als solches stirbt nie aus


----------



## robafan1 (21. Oktober 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Naja nein ^^ der Pc als solches stirbt nie aus


Naja aber viele betreiben solche Schwarzmalerei. Und solche Artikel:

www.zeit.de/digital/mobil/2013-01/desktop-computer-tot

bekräftigen das leider :/


----------



## Kinguin (21. Oktober 2014)

robafan1 schrieb:


> Naja aber viele betreiben solche Schwarzmalerei. Und solche Artikel:
> 
> Desktop-Rechner: Der Computer auf dem Schreibtisch stirbt aus | ZEIT ONLINE
> 
> bekräftigen das leider :/


 
Naja was ausstirbt werden wir sehen,im Grunde fallen und steigen die Marktanteile doch mit jedem Jahr mal so,mal so
Ich gebe schon lange nicht mehr viel auf solche Aussagen,in dem Artikel gehts ja auch um den klassischen Desktop Pc (und nicht nur Gaming Pcs oder Pcs im Allgemeinen)
Der hat heute einfach mittlerweile viel mehr Konkurrenz,immer mehr Leute bevorzugen ja in ihrer Freizeit je nachdem ein Tablet oder nen Notebook (Netbook,Ultrabook,Mac was auch immer)


----------



## RavionHD (21. Oktober 2014)

robafan1 schrieb:


> Naja aber viele betreiben solche Schwarzmalerei. Und solche Artikel:
> 
> Desktop-Rechner: Der Computer auf dem Schreibtisch stirbt aus | ZEIT ONLINE
> 
> bekräftigen das leider :/


 
Die Quelle ist schon ein Jahr alt, es kommen aber immer wieder Meldungen wie der PC ausstirbt oder wie der PC doch mehr Marktanteile gewinnt, das wird auch immer so bleiben.

Erfreulich ist jedoch die Tatsache dass der Gaming Sektor wächst, allein für ARMA 3 haben Gamer gut 800 Millionen Dollar in Hardware investiert:
Report: One PC shooter will drive $800 million in hardware purchases | PCWorld


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. Oktober 2014)

Hm, hat dann eine Million Gamer jeweils 800$ in den PC gesteckt?
Bei geschätzt über 100 Millionen PC-Gamern ist das nicht gerade viel. 

Ach, ja, der PC in der heutigen Form stirbt irgendwann aus, aber zu dem Zeitpunkt gibt es schon lange keine Konsolen mehr. 
Der Gaming-PC wird ziemlich gleich mit den Konsolen verschwinden, wenn sie von Streaming abgelöst werden, aber selbst das wird noch lange dauern.


----------



## robafan1 (22. Oktober 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Hm, hat dann eine Million Gamer jeweils 800$ in den PC gesteckt?
> Bei geschätzt über 100 Millionen PC-Gamern ist das nicht gerade viel.
> 
> Ach, ja, der PC in der heutigen Form stirbt irgendwann aus, aber zu dem Zeitpunkt gibt es schon lange keine Konsolen mehr.
> Der Gaming-PC wird ziemlich gleich mit den Konsolen verschwinden, wenn sie von Streaming abgelöst werden, aber selbst das wird noch lange dauern.


Dass alles immer mobiler wird ist schon klar, aber in 20 Jahren in der S-Bahn auf dem Smartphone Battlefield MP zocken? Ich weiß nicht


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. Oktober 2014)

Mit einem Gamepadaufsatz, wieso nicht? 

Ich bezog mich auch auf die heutige Form der Bedienung. 
Wenn ich in 50 Jahren Texte noch mit der Hand eintippen muss, anstatt sie in's 'Direkt antworten - Feld' zu denken, schreibe ich hier gar nichts mehr und darauf könnt ihr mich festnageln.


----------



## robafan1 (22. Oktober 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Mit einem Gamepadaufsatz, wieso nicht?
> 
> Ich bezog mich auch auf die heutige Form der Bedienung.
> Wenn ich in 50 Jahren Texte noch mit der Hand eintippen muss, anstatt sie in's 'Direkt antworten - Feld' zu denken, schreibe ich hier gar nichts mehr und darauf könnt ihr mich festnageln.


Haha, wird erledigt. Wenn wir denn dann überhaupt noch Foren benutzen und das nicht über Telepathie geht


----------



## RavionHD (22. Oktober 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Hm, hat dann eine Million Gamer jeweils 800$ in den PC gesteckt?
> Bei geschätzt über 100 Millionen PC-Gamern ist das nicht gerade viel.
> 
> Ach, ja, der PC in der heutigen Form stirbt irgendwann aus, aber zu dem Zeitpunkt gibt es schon lange keine Konsolen mehr.
> Der Gaming-PC wird ziemlich gleich mit den Konsolen verschwinden, wenn sie von Streaming abgelöst werden, aber selbst das wird noch lange dauern.


 
Das mit dem Streamen bezweifle ich, da wäre ich zu abhängig von Streamingdiensten, da wird es garantiert zu zig Ausfällen und co. kommen, ich denke das traditionelle Spielen wird auch in Zukunft so bleiben wie es ist.


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. Oktober 2014)

Ja, bei den Indiegames, da man die leicht abseits des Mainstreams vertreiben kann, aber wenn sich die größeren Publisher zusammen schließen und eine Plattform schaffen, wo man monatlich für's Streamen bezahlt, fallen die Raubkopierer, Billig- und Gebrauchtkäufer weg. 
Was für einen Grund hätten sie dann das nicht zu machen?
Vor allem da sich Streaming auch bei Filmen und Musik immer mehr etabliert.


----------



## Rizzard (22. Oktober 2014)

Sony wird ja mit Playstation Now erste Erfahrungen sammeln die in diese Richtung gehen.


----------



## RavionHD (22. Oktober 2014)

Sollte sich das mit dem Streamen durchsetzen (ich halte es nach wie vor für unwahrscheinlich) wäre das wohl das Ende für alle Hardwarehersteller wie AMD, nVidia und Intel.

Ich kann es mir nur schwer vorstellen, aber man wird ja sehen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. Oktober 2014)

Klar, weil dann Via die Hardware für die Server liefern wird.


----------



## RavionHD (22. Oktober 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Klar, weil dann Via die Hardware für die Server liefern wird.


 
Ja klar wird dann Hardware für Server benötigt werden, aber ich bezweifle dass die in einer so großen Stückzahlen verkauft werden wie aktuell für Gaming PC's und Konsolen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. Oktober 2014)

Es wird Hardware für Streamingboxen benötigt und eine Serverleistung, die nicht mal MS im Moment stellen kann. 
Dann muss in regelmäßigen Abständen aufgerüstet werden, um die ständigen Fortsetzungen mit etwas besserer Grafik verkaufen zu können.


----------



## Razor2408 (22. Oktober 2014)

Das Internet ist selbst in den Industrie-Staaten noch lange nicht so weit - bei einem Launch von CoD oder GTA würde die ersten 3-5 Tage absolut niemand spielen können, weil die Server hoffnungslos überlastet wären (jeder will das Spiel runterladen, die anderen wollen online spielen, andere wollen wiederum andere Spiele zocken usw.) Den PC und die Konsolen in der herkömmlichen Form wird es noch sehr lange geben. Die Server würden ja auch bei weitem keine High-End-Grafik liefern, sondern wären technisch unter Konsolen-Niveau - inkl. Artefakten wegen Verlustpaketen, Ruckler wegen zu geringer Beandbreite, und z.B. kein Downsampling oder sonst was. Die Mehrheit der Zocker würde das alles niemals in Kauf nehmen, ich persönlich auch nicht.


----------



## RavionHD (22. Oktober 2014)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Das Internet ist selbst in den Industrie-Staaten noch lange nicht so weit - bei einem Launch von CoD oder GTA würde die ersten 3-5 Tage absolut niemand spielen können, weil die Server hoffnungslos überlastet wären (jeder will das Spiel runterladen, die anderen wollen online spielen, andere wollen wiederum andere Spiele zocken usw.) Den PC und die Konsolen in der herkömmlichen Form wird es noch sehr lange geben. Die Server würden ja auch bei weitem keine High-End-Grafik liefern, sondern wären technisch unter Konsolen-Niveau - inkl. Artefakten wegen Verlustpaketen, Ruckler wegen zu geringer Beandbreite, und z.B. kein Downsampling oder sonst was. Die Mehrheit der Zocker würde das alles niemals in Kauf nehmen, ich persönlich auch nicht.


 
Da stimme ich Dir absolut zu!

Aktuell ist sowas schlichtweg nicht möglich.

In 10 Jahren wird 4K wohl längst überall Standard sein, und das inklusive noch moderner und bisdahin wohl absolut fotorealer Optik stabil zu streamen wird wohl unmöglich sein.


----------



## robafan1 (22. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Da stimme ich Dir absolut zu!
> 
> Aktuell ist sowas schlichtweg nicht möglich.
> 
> In 10 Jahren wird 4K wohl längst überall Standard sein, und das inklusive noch moderner und bisdahin wohl absolut fotorealer Optik stabil zu streamen wird wohl unmöglich sein.


Dann bleibt nur die Frage, wie man dem PC zu einen besseren Image verhelfen kann. Denn die Dominanz der Konsolen in den Verkaufszahlen ist ja echt erdrückend.


----------



## Razor2408 (22. Oktober 2014)

robafan1 schrieb:


> Dann bleibt nur die Frage, wie man dem PC zu einen besseren Image verhelfen kann. Denn die Dominanz der Konsolen in den Verkaufszahlen ist ja echt erdrückend.


Die Dominanz bei den Verkaufszahlen wird immer so bleiben. Am PC gibt es ja einige Ausnahmen wie Diablo, Starcraft oder diverse F2P/MMO-Spiele. Diese sind zwar sehr selten, aber reichen durchaus um den PC als Spieleplattform attraktiv zu machen. Für die Mainstream-Games- und Genres werden Konsolen immer beliebter sein als der PC.

Das liegt schon in der Natur der Sache - jeder den ich kenne, und der Zocken nicht als Haupthobby hat, sieht den PC als Arbeitsmaschine, und nicht als Spielegerät. Eine Konsole schließt du an, legst das Spiel rein, und zockst auf dem großen TV los. Am PC muss man bei 9 von 10 Spielen diverse Dinge beachten, cfg's umschreiben, Tools runterladen, etc. The Evil Within und Alien Isolation sind da wieder mal zwei sehr aktuelle Beispiele.


----------



## Icedaft (22. Oktober 2014)

Na ja, Shooter wie BF4 sind zumindest für mich auf der Konsole (Xbox/PS4) nahezu unspielbar, vielleicht ist es Übungssache, besonders Komfortabel finde ich es persönlich aber nicht.


----------



## McRoll (22. Oktober 2014)

Also ich dachte wir hätten das Thema Verkaufszahlen mittlerweile abgeschlossen, jetzt scheints wieder loszugehen. Ich hab hier mal ein paar Links für euch, ist aber englisch:

Console gaming is dead - everything good is happening on PC right now | News | TechRadar
As Global PC Game Revenue Surpasses Consoles, How Long Should Console Makers Keep Fighting? - Forbes
Are Console Games A Dying Breed? - Arlington Video Games | Examiner.com
Bragging Rights: PC Gaming Market Maintains Sales Lead Over Consoles | Maximum PC
Analyst: PC gaming now brings in more money than console gaming | Ars Technica
PC gaming makes more money than consoles | Lazygamer .:: The Worlds Best Video Game News ::.
Video Games: The Dying Age of The Home Console
Gamasutra: Ulyana Chernyak's Blog - Video Game Market Overview: Console vs. PC vs. Mobile
PC Gaming Surpasses Console Gaming in Global Revenue
PC gaming market to exceed $25 billion this year - DFC | GamesIndustry.biz
The Console Market Is In Crisis | TechCrunch
PC gaming is on the rise: In the console vs. PC race, it looks like PC is surging ahead - TechSpot

Das ist nur mal eben schnell gegoogled. Ich hab mir bestimmt nicht alles durchgelesen, da ist viel Allgemeines dabei, aber auch Zahlen die belegen dass der PC wächst und gedeiht. Und zwar stärker als je zuvor. *Der Gesamtumsatz am PC übersteigt die Konsolen bei Weitem! *Das ist wichtig, nicht ausgesuchte Beispiele von bestimmten Spielen und Genres!

Das Einzige worin Konsolen besser sind, ist in Verkäufen von AAA - Actionspielen und Shootern, sowie den typischen Konsolengenres, die eh ihre feste Zielgruppe haben, die gibts auf dem PC kaum. Selbst das ist fraglich, ob das noch in den nächsten Jahren so bleibt. Die Begeisterung über die neuen Konsolen ist vorbei, das Neue ist Alltag geworden und da wird es sich zeigen ob die auf Dauer erfolgreich bleiben können.

Da gibts Dinge die wir bisher noch gar nicht besprochen haben wie aufkeimende neue Technologien wie Oculus Rift. Das wird früher oder später richtig groß werden. Die Crux dabei ist, dass das enorme Rechenleistung erfordert, die Minimum FPS müssten bei 60 und drüber liegen, da es halbiert wird, pro Auge werden 30 ausgegeben. Dazu die 4k Auflösungen. Dann neue Bildschirmformate wie 21:9 - wenn das erstmal verbreitet ist und die Kunden das sehen, werden die es haben wollen. Lest einfach mal ein bisschen drin herum. In einigen Artikeln sind dann auch weiterführende Verlinkungen enthalten.

Die Konsole wird über kurz oder lang aussterben. Klammert euch daran wie ihr wollt, Tatsachen sind nun mal nicht wegzudiskutieren. Warum also zwanghaft an veralteter Technik festklammern? Warum nicht jetzt schon umsteigen?

In diesem Thread schreiben hauptsächlich Verfechter typischer Konsolentitel. Wer nicht so auf Action oder schlecht gemachte Shooter oder Sportspiele steht, ist ohnehin alternativlos.

Auf gehts in Runde 2 *Beruhigungstee hol*

Bonusprovokation: Kumpel von mir hat GTA V auf Konsole gespielt und meinte, er habe nicht lange durchgehalten wegen Texturflimmern und FPS - Drops. Es sei sehr anstrengend für die Augen gewesen, da er den PC gewohnt sei.


----------



## Zybba (22. Oktober 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> Also ich dachte wir hätten das Thema Verkaufszahlen mittlerweile abgeschlossen, jetzt scheints wieder loszugehen.[...]


 Das ist doch Mist, dass du das Streitthema wieder so aktiv ankurbelst... :/
Vorher wurde das doch nur in nebenbei erwähnt.


----------



## Razor2408 (22. Oktober 2014)

Benutz mal dein Google und guck nach welche Spiele am PC bei amazon und Steam am beliebtesten sind.
Assassins Creed, CoD, Battlefield, The Evil Within, Alien Isolation, FIFA, Dragon Age, Far Cry 4, usw. usf.

ALLES sind eigentlich Titel die deinen "Konsolengenres" entsprechen - und trotzdem spielt sie jeder auch am PC am liebsten. Schon komisch, gell?


----------



## Captn (22. Oktober 2014)

Amazon allein reicht da aber nicht aus, zumal ich sagen muss, dass die Liste dort einfach nur zum  ist.


----------



## Razor2408 (22. Oktober 2014)

Amazon ist der mit Abstand größte und erfolgreichste Online-Vertrieb in UK, Deutschland, Österreich und anderen Ländern.
WENN man etwas als Grundlage nehmen kann, dann das.

Und über Steam braucht man glaube ich nicht reden
- dort ist aktuell Borderlands, Payday2 , Mordors Schatten, Alien Isolation, Lords of the Fallen, NBA 2k15, AC Unity, Evil Within und Ryse in den Topsellern.

Über 90% sind Spiele die es auch auf Konsolen gibt, und hier will mir einer erzählen dass man am PC auf sowas nicht steht...


----------



## McRoll (22. Oktober 2014)

Zybba schrieb:


> Das ist doch Mist, dass du das Streitthema wieder so aktiv ankurbelst... :/
> Vorher wurde das doch nur in nebenbei erwähnt.


 Ich wollts auch lieber vermeiden, aber ich kanns auch nicht durchgehen lassen, weil das einfach immer wieder kommt und einfach Unsinn ist. Ich hab jetzt wirklich genug Material gepostet, die Leute die das geschrieben haben, haben auch Recherche betrieben und zusammengetragen. Wenn man das liest, wird man erkennen was Sache ist. Deswegen werd ich jetzt auch nicht mehr auf Preise eingehen. Es steht alles schwarz auf weiß da.

Edit Razor: "Über 90% sind Spiele die es auch auf Konsolen gibt, und hier will mir einer erzählen dass man am PC auf sowas nicht steht... "

Hab ich so auch nicht behauptet. Auf dem PC mögens auch viele und die wollen dann zumindest einen guten Port, wenn schon Crossplattform. Den bekommen sie dann aber oft nicht, weil Ubi und Co meinen herumexperimentiern zu müssen, was der Spieler mit sich machen lässt. Die Leute geben dann irgendwann nach aber kaufens dann eben später mit Discount, das ist eben das was du monierst, die PCler wollen keine Kohle springen lassen.


----------



## Zybba (22. Oktober 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> [...]Deswegen werd ich jetzt auch nicht mehr auf Preise eingehen.[...]


 
Daumen hoch dafür! 

Ich sehe mittlerweile davon ab, Leute online bekehren zu wollen.
Klappt i.d.R. eh nicht, das ist mir dann den Ärger und die Mühe nicht wert.
Dafür fahr ich jetzt den ultimativen Schmusekurs. 
Von mir aus kann jeder glauben was er will und soll damit glücklich sein.

Eine gepflegte Diskussion führe ich immer noch gerne. Das ist nur leider meist nicht möglich. ^^


----------



## aloha84 (22. Oktober 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> Bonusprovokation: Kumpel von mir hat GTA V auf Konsole gespielt und meinte, er habe nicht lange durchgehalten wegen Texturflimmern und FPS - Drops. Es sei sehr anstrengend für die Augen gewesen, da er den PC gewohnt sei.


 
Da der PC ja so auf dem "aufsteigenden Ast sitzt" und viel mehr Umsatz generiert als die Konsolen, wird sich die PC-Version ja vermutlich besser verkaufen als für die Konsolen.


----------



## Rizzard (22. Oktober 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Da der PC ja so auf dem "aufsteigenden Ast sitzt" und viel mehr Umsatz generiert als die Konsolen, wird sich die PC-Version ja vermutlich besser verkaufen als für die Konsolen.



Ganz ehrlich, ich lach mir ins Fäustchen, wenn sich GTA5 auf PS4 oder X1 öfter verkauft als auf dem PC.


----------



## Zybba (22. Oktober 2014)

@*aloha84:*
Ich hoffe, du trollst nur.


----------



## McRoll (22. Oktober 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Da der PC ja so auf dem "aufsteigenden Ast sitzt" und viel mehr Umsatz generiert als die Konsolen, wird sich die PC-Version ja vermutlich besser verkaufen als für die Konsolen.


Das hängt ganz vom Port ab. Wenn er gut ist, wird er gekauft (unter anderem auch von mir). Natürlich brauchst du nicht erwarten dass die PC - Verkäufe die Konsole toppen, einfach deswegen weil jeder Multiplattformer das schon auf der Konsole besitzt, wieso soll er nochmal den Vollpreis auf dem PC löhnen? Außerdem gibts GTA dann auf der Last - und auf der Nextgen und dann noch jeweils für Xbox und PS - das kannst mit dem PC alleine schwerlich erreichen. Aber sowas wird dann nicht berücksichtigt, dann heißt es, booo, der PC setzt wenig ab....

Achja und falls ich auch mal einen Pro PC - Beispiel nennen darf: http://www.gamestar.de/spiele/diablo-3/news/diablo_3,44357,2568075.html

Diablo 3 hat sich in der ersten Woche mehr verkauft als in der ganzen Zeit danach auf den Konsolen. Schau her, tolle Einzelbeispiele rauspicken kann ich auch.
Sag doch mal was zu den ganzen Links die ich gepostet hab, oder zum Gesamtumsatz. Komisch, mal wieder geht man auf sowas nicht ein, warum nur?


----------



## Razor2408 (22. Oktober 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> Außerdem gibts GTA dann auf der Last - und auf der Nextgen und dann noch jeweils für Xbox und PS - das kannst mit dem PC alleine schwerlich erreichen. Aber sowas wird dann nicht berücksichtigt, dann heißt es, booo, der PC setzt wenig ab....


Der PC setzt aber eben auch (deutlich) weniger als EINE Last Gen- oder EINE Next Gen-Konsole ab - da brauchst du nichts zusammenzählen.

Und dann erkläre uns doch bitte warum ein The Evil Within, Watch Dogs oder Alien Isolation am PC nur mickrige 10% Verkaufsanteil haben, obwohl die zeitgleich erschienen sind.


----------



## aloha84 (22. Oktober 2014)

Last Gen braucht man da nicht reinrechnen.
Selbst auf PS4 + XBoxO wird es sich verkaufen wie geschnitten Brot.


----------



## Zybba (22. Oktober 2014)

Auf jeden Fall werd ich mir GTV V zum Release kaufen, in der Hoffnung, dass es nicht so verbuggt wie der vierte Teil ist.
Da könnt ihr mich auch alle für hassen.
Ich mach PC Gaming im Alleingang kaputt. ^^


----------



## aloha84 (22. Oktober 2014)

Ich werde mir ebenfalls die PC-Version holen.
Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass auf meinen Kauf minimum 5-10 Konsolenkäufe kommen.


----------



## Razor2408 (22. Oktober 2014)

Zybba schrieb:


> Edit: Ich bin erst mal wieder raus. Razor versteht es einfach nicht. Oder will es nicht, keine Ahnung.


Namecalling und dann billig abhauen? Was verstehe ich denn nicht?
Wenn man einem anderen System den Tot wünscht, oder vorhersagt, und anderen Leute seine Meinung reindrücken will - DAS verstehe ICH nicht. 

Jeder der auch nur einen Funken Verständnis von dem Videospiele-Business hat, der weiss dass es ohne Konsolen am PC keine AA- oder AAA-Games mehr geben würde.
Das bedeutet: am PC gibt es dann KEIN Assassins Creed, kein Far Cry, kein Evil Within, kein Alien Isolation, kein GTA, kein CoD, kein FIFA, kein Dragon Age - und DAS will ich mal erleben was es dann für nen Aufschrei gibt...


----------



## McRoll (22. Oktober 2014)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Der PC setzt aber eben auch (deutlich) weniger als EINE Last Gen- oder EINE Next Gen-Konsole ab - da brauchst du nichts zusammenzählen.
> 
> Und dann erkläre uns doch bitte warum ein The Evil Within, Watch Dogs oder Alien Isolation am PC nur mickrige 10% Verkaufsanteil haben, obwohl die zeitgleich erschienen sind.



The Evil Within: Auf dem PC auch nur mit 30 FPS ---> scheiß Port mal wieder
2014 - Die Rückkehr des Survival-Horrors? • Eurogamer.de ----> generelle Sättigung im Genre erreicht?

Watch Dogs ist erstens auch ein mieser Port gewesen (schlechtere Grafik als im Trailer, FPS - Probleme) und zweitens ist das generell nicht mal ein besonders gutes Spiel. 
Auf den neuen Konsolen ist das nun mal so dass noch wenig Spiele vorhanden sind, ist doch klar dass man jede Neuerscheinung sofort kauft, auch wenns nicht so toll ist. Der Spieler will dringend Nachschub also kauft er was er bekommen kann. Der PC'ler hat erstens hundert mal mehr Auswahl und ist zweitens auch geduldiger (mehr ältere Spieler im Schnitt)

Edit : "Das bedeutet: am PC gibt es dann KEIN Assassins Creed, kein Far Cry,  kein Evil Within, kein Alien Isolation, kein GTA, kein CoD, kein FIFA,  kein Dragon Age - und DAS will ich mal erleben was es dann für nen  Aufschrei gibt..."

Assassins Creed, CoD, Fifa würd ich keine einzelne Träne nachweinen - ich glaub nicht mal die Mehrheit der Konsoleros würds tun. Die Reihen sind dermaßen ausgelutscht, da täte eine mehrjährige Pause gut.


----------



## Zybba (22. Oktober 2014)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Namecalling und dann billig abhauen?[...]


 Ok, du hast Recht. Sowas ist mies. Ich habs raus genommen.


----------



## Razor2408 (22. Oktober 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> Watch Dogs ist erstens auch ein mieser Port gewesen (schlechtere Grafik als im Trailer, FPS - Probleme) und zweitens ist das generell nicht mal ein besonders gutes Spiel.
> Auf den neuen Konsolen ist das nun mal so dass noch wenig Spiele vorhanden sind, ist doch klar dass man jede Neuerscheinung sofort kauft, auch wenns nicht so toll ist. Der Spieler will dringend Nachschub also kauft er was er bekommen kann.


Wenn du schon so eine billige Ausrede nimmst wie "die müssen ja irgendwas kaufen auf den neuen Konsolen"
- wie erklärst du dann dass sich die Multiplattform-Games *auch zum Ende* (!) der alten Generation (PS3, Xbox 360) so gut verkauft haben, und am PC so schlecht?

Auf die Erklärung vom "Experten" bin ich jetzt aber sehr gespannt..


----------



## aloha84 (22. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde sogar fast drauf wetten (ohne einen Schimmer zu haben, obs stimmt!) dass sich Battlefield 3...oder 4 auf Konsolen mittlerweile besser verkauft, als für den PC.


----------



## McRoll (22. Oktober 2014)

Einfach weil die noch extrem verbreitet sind und Konsoleros eine Vorliebe für die meisten solcher Actionspiele pflegen. Da ist auch ein sehr großer Anteil an Kindern bei, die keine neue Konsole bekommen und sich noch immer Spiele für die alte kaufen. Ist doch klar dass da so viel rumkommt, die PCler haben da noch die Strategie, die MMO's, die RPG's, die Indietitel usw. usw. 

Ich denk mal dass da einfach nicht so ein Bedarf herrscht. Wie bereits angesprochen, auch dadurch dass auf dem PC die Spieler im Schnitt älter sind, interessieren die sich vielleicht eher für andere Titel. Ich hab zum Beispiel früher auch viele solche Spiele gezockt aber mittlerweile ziehts mich viel mehr zu Strategie und Oldschool - RPG's.

Ansonsten Razor, hast du dir meine Links durchgelesen? Ich hab das Gefühl als müsste ich ausschließlich auf von dir gewählte Fragen Rede und Antwort stehen. Sag doch mal was zu der Gesamtsituation.


----------



## Razor2408 (22. Oktober 2014)

Aha. Also Spiele auf neuen Konsolen verkaufen sich nur so gut weil man ja nichts anderes hat - und wenn man dann genug Spiele hat, verkaufen sich die Spiele auf Konsolen ebenfalls deutlich besser, weil diese ja so weit verbreitet sind. Okay ......... 

Und was die "Action"spiele betrifft: Am PC müssen ja ne *Unmenge* an Kindern zocken, wenn bei Steam, amazon, Uplay & Co. stets die typischen Konsolen-Games wie Evil Within, BF, CoD, Far Cry, Alien Isolation usw. ganz vorne sind, und am öftesten verkauft werden. Mindestens genauso viel wie auf Konsolen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. Oktober 2014)

@McRoll 
Das mit dem Altersschnitt müsstest du noch verlinken.   

Wegen deinen Links: Die braucht man nicht lesen, da am PC wirklich am meisten Kohle rein kommt, nur interessiert es jemanden der einen Shooter entwickelt nunmal nicht, dass man mit einem MMO Millionen verdienen kann.   
Den Großteil der Kohle machen nämlich die typischen PC-Genres.

PS: Indiegames gibt es auch auf den Konsolen.


----------



## McRoll (22. Oktober 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Wegen deinen Links: Die braucht man nicht lesen,



Das hier akzeptiere ich nicht. Die decken den Großteil dessen ab was ich vorher angesprochen hatte. Wenn du dich damit nicht befasst, brauchst du nicht erwarten dass jemand etwas auf deine Argumente gibt. Den Großteil den ich von mir gebe hab ich schließlich auch nicht erfunden sondern mir anhand solcher Artikel über Jahre hinweg angelesen. Brauchst mich nur nicht festnageln was ich in welchem Jahr und von wem gelesen hab, ich merk mir die Fakten aber nicht die Personen oder Quelle oder Zeitpunkt. Aber das steht alles im Netz, man kann es nachlesen, wenn man es denn will.

Zum Altersschnitt: Ich hab jetzt auf die Schnelle nur gefunden dass im amerikanischen Raum der Durchschnittsspieler 37 Jahre alt ist (bzw 31, wenn man mobile Geräte hinzuzieht) und ca ein Drittel (29%) ist unter 18, sowie ein weiteres Drittel 18- 35 Jahre. Quelle:http://www.theesa.com/facts/pdfs/ESA_EF_2014.pdf

Damit sind nur 39% älter als 36 Jahre, der Rest jünger. Wenn man sich jetzt die Verbreitung der Konsolen ansieht sowie bedenkt dass sich meist nur die älteren Leute die teureren Rechner leisten können und wollen, ist sehr eindeutig dass der Konsolenspieler überwiegend jung ist. Ich habe keine exakten Zahlen bezüglich PC vs Konsole gefunden weil sowas wahrscheinlich noch niemand untersucht hat, aber ich denke dass diese Zahlen das gut belegen.


----------



## robafan1 (22. Oktober 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> Das hängt ganz vom Port ab. Wenn er gut ist, wird er gekauft (unter anderem auch von mir). Natürlich brauchst du nicht erwarten dass die PC - Verkäufe die Konsole toppen, einfach deswegen weil jeder Multiplattformer das schon auf der Konsole besitzt, wieso soll er nochmal den Vollpreis auf dem PC löhnen? Außerdem gibts GTA dann auf der Last - und auf der Nextgen und dann noch jeweils für Xbox und PS - das kannst mit dem PC alleine schwerlich erreichen. Aber sowas wird dann nicht berücksichtigt, dann heißt es, booo, der PC setzt wenig ab....
> 
> Achja und falls ich auch mal einen Pro PC - Beispiel nennen darf: http://www.gamestar.de/spiele/diablo-3/news/diablo_3,44357,2568075.html
> 
> ...


Ich habe schon damals auf der PS3 über 250h Spielzeit bei Skyrim gesammelt. Und für PC werde ich es mir nochmal holen, schon alleine wegen der ganzen Mods. 
Und da denke ich geht es vielen Multiplattformern ähnlich. Auch wenn man das Spiel schon durchgezockt hat, ist der Preis auf PC in der Regel so attraktiv, dass man es gerne nochmal kauft und in vollem Umfang genießt.

Gruß

EDIT: Sehe gerade, dass die Diskussion schon weiter ist. Könnte also etwas offtopic sein


----------



## Thranthor (22. Oktober 2014)

Ich kopiere hier mal die Verkaufszahlen der ersten Woche für Mordors Schatten rein (was ja sogar auf dem PC gut abgeschnitten hat) :

PS4 : 554.230
One : 265.969
PC   : 34.733

Quelle : http://www.4players.de/4players.php...kaufte_Spiele_innerhalb_der_ersten_Woche.html

Anscheinend warten die PCler wieder auf einen Steam-Sale für fünf bis *maximal * zehn Euro - damit ist solch ein Spiel aber nicht zu finanzieren !


Ach übrigens, McRoll ? In deinen Links wird ein Last of Us einem Diablo 3 gegenüber gestellt - TLoU hat aber mehr gekostet als D3, man darf nicht nur die Verkauszahlen zusammen rechnen, man muss auch den Umsatz und Gewinn bedenken 

Außerdem hat TLoU dafür gesorgt, dass sich viele Leute überhaupt erst eine PS3 gekauft haben - auch dieser Wert muss mit ein gerechnet werden und ist nicht zu unterschätzen !


----------



## RavionHD (22. Oktober 2014)

Thranthor schrieb:


> Ich kopiere hier mal die Verkaufszahlen der ersten Woche für Mordors Schatten rein (was ja sogar auf dem PC gut abgeschnitten hat) :
> 
> PS4 : 554.230
> One : 265.969
> ...


 
Nochmal für Dich!

Das sind Retail Verkaufszahlen!!!

In Steam waren in der ersten Nacht allein knapp 50.000 gleichzeitig online, wie soll sich nur ~35K verkauft haben?!

Die echten Verkaufszahlen liegen um die 200.000-300.000!

Edit:
Siehe Bild unten!
In der ersten Nacht, also nach 19.00 Uhr, wo das Spiel Retail noch nicht verfügbar war, waren knapp 50.000 gleichzeitig online, und Du kommst mir mit 35.000 Gesamtsverkaufszahlen. 

Rechne noch die mit die für ein 35GB Spiel mehr als 2 Stunden laden müssen und Deine mickrigen Retail Zahlen und wir kommen locker auf ~250.000 Stück.


----------



## McRoll (22. Oktober 2014)

Bobi, lass sie... du siehst ja, entweder es wird das rausgepickt was man an besten kritisieren kann oder man lässt Dinge gänzlich unbeantwortet. Ich wollte in dieser Diskussion eigentich generelle Misstände mit den Konsolen ansprechen und versuch das immer noch in die Richtung zu lenken, aber es verliert sich hoffnungslos in Details, zum Teil auch völlig am Thema vorbei.

Die Zeit wirds sowieso zeigen. Konsolen haben keine Zukunft - das wissen auch die Publisher bereits, allerdings kann immer noch gut Geld verdient werden mit der Nextgen, also wird sie jetzt ausgeschöpft und ausgewrungen bis nix mehr übrig bleibt. Das Geilste was ich in letzter Zeit lesen durfte is das hier : Far Cry 4 - Details zum Season-Pass - News - GameStar.de

Season Pass für n paar Bonusmissionen: *29,99 €* , lass dir das mal auf der Zunge zergehen. Zusätzlich zum Vollpreis. Ist jetzt auch nicht so dass das Game revolutionäre Inhalte bringen wird, die einen solchen Preis rechtfertigen. Da wundert man sich dann wieso Ubisoft bei PClern verpönt ist und Spiele boykottiert werden. Auf der Konsole wirds aber auch wieder bestens verkauft werden, da wett ich mit dir. Dann kann man wieder als Beispiel anführen dass Far Cry 4 auf Konsole mehr Gewinn einbringt. Dann muss man sich aber auch die Aussage gefallen lassen, dass der Konsolero sich melken lässt und der PC'ler auf ne bessere Gelegenheit wartet. 

Ich bin echt auf die Verkaufszahlen gespannt.

So und nun bitte, bitte keine Preisdiskussionen mehr, das isn Technikforum und kein BWLer Treff.


----------



## Yakimandu (22. Oktober 2014)

Thranthor schrieb:


> Ich kopiere hier mal die Verkaufszahlen der ersten Woche für Mordors Schatten rein (was ja sogar auf dem PC gut abgeschnitten hat) :
> 
> PS4 : 554.230
> One : 265.969
> ...



Jaja, die Wirtschaftlichkeit die interessiert mich ja als Kunde besonders... xD

Wie kommt ihr eigentlich darauf, das ich mich als Verbraucher dafür verantwortlich fühlen müsste?

Sind nicht auch die Entwickler selber schuld, dass viele Leute erstmal abwarten wie die Spiele so sind und nicht gleich wie angestochen hinrennen und nen Spiel kaufen was sich dann wieder als höchstens mittelmäßig herausstellt? Das vertrauen haben die halt alle leichtfertig verspielt.  

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch an die intensiv poster; Mittlerweile 39 Seiten Thread zugestopft mit für den Spieler völlig irrelevanten Verkaufszahlen und irgendwelchen Halbwahrheiten, Rechtfertigungen und Ausflüchte wieso jetzt eine beschränkte 30 fps Ruckelbox toll sein soll. 
Zu den ganzen Links die die negativen Urteile bekräftigen über die "Next-Gen" wird hier auch einfach bockig "brauch ich nicht lesen" reingeknallt. Das sagt sowieso alles.  Gebt es doch einfach zu ^^...der PC ist objektiv betrachtet in allen belangen die bessere Plattform und kann jede der beiden angesprochenen neuen Konsole voll und ganz ersetzen. Selbst wenn der PC noch so unverständlich und kompliziert wäre wie vor 20-30 Jahren wäre das trotzdem keine Entschuldigung im Jahr 2014 ernsthaft für veraltete Hardware die die aktuellen Spiele schlicht nicht packt 400€ zu verlangen.  
Weiß auch eigentlich jeder selber das das Mist ist. 
Aber einige werden jetzt wohl zum Start von ps4/xone losgelaufen sein, haben sich so ne Gimpkiste gekauft in dem glauben, dass ist so wie damals wo Konsolen noch, damit sie wenigstens ein bisschen anständige Hardware haben konnten, subventioniert wurden und viele wirklich gute Exclusivtitel hervorgebracht haben. 
Die Zeiten sind halt leider vorbei. Dafür haben Entwickler wie Ubisoft und EA gesorgt und das wird sich der ein oder andere vielleicht auch noch nicht eingestehen können: Die Industrie läuft in eine falsche für den Kunden schlechte Richtung. 
Vielleicht ärgern sich ja einige Konsolenspieler insgeheim selber, das sie auf den ganzen Hype reingefallen sind und das Leute ihnen jetzt immer wieder überall aufzeigen was sie sich für eine nutzlose Kartoffel ins Wohnzimmer gestellt haben. 

Vermutlich wird deswegen so energisch die Konsole verteidigt. Man ist da vielleicht zu Stolz? Was aber daran nun wirklich gut ist für mich als Spieler... die Frage bleibt mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auch noch auf der 50. Seite gekonnt umschifft und unbeantwortet.
Die 30 Fps subHD Games, die lächerliche Kinect, die fehlende Abwärtskompatibilität, die dünne Spieleauswahl selbst jetzt 1 Jahr nach Release. Keine Ahnung ich komm nicht drauf.  
Was rechtfertigt noch die Konsole gegenüber dem PC???


----------



## McRoll (23. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab eben grade noch sowas hier gefunden: PS4 Abwärtskompatibel, MP3/CD Update (Playstation, PS3)

Les ich das richtig dass das Teil noch nicht mal MP 3 abspielen kann? 1 Jahr nach Release? Abwärtskompatibilität auch nicht vorhanden? Für eine Multimediaplattform, die es unter anderem sein soll?
Also ich muss jetzt wirklich lange und laut lachen 

Ich werd mal bisschen stöbern was das Teil noch so alles nicht kann, das ist Unterhaltung auf höchstem Niveau. Platine sieht auch geil aus, so leer haben PC Mainboards in den Neunzigern ausgesehen.


----------



## Yakimandu (23. Oktober 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> Ich werd mal bisschen stöbern was das Teil noch so alles nicht kann, das ist Unterhaltung auf höchstem Niveau.



3D Filme wiedergeben z.B. was auch etwas peinlich ist. Die PS3 kann das komischerweise.  4K brauchen wir ja nicht mal dran denken. Die Zeiten als Konsolen noch neue Techniken mitgetragen haben sind ja auch vorbei.


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Oktober 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> Das hier akzeptiere ich nicht. Die decken den Großteil dessen ab was ich vorher angesprochen hatte. Wenn du dich damit nicht befasst, brauchst du nicht erwarten dass jemand etwas auf deine Argumente gibt. Den Großteil den ich von mir gebe hab ich schließlich auch nicht erfunden sondern mir anhand solcher Artikel über Jahre hinweg angelesen. Brauchst mich nur nicht festnageln was ich in welchem Jahr und von wem gelesen hab, ich merk mir die Fakten aber nicht die Personen oder Quelle oder Zeitpunkt. Aber das steht alles im Netz, man kann es nachlesen, wenn man es denn will.
> 
> Zum Altersschnitt: Ich hab jetzt auf die Schnelle nur gefunden dass im amerikanischen Raum der Durchschnittsspieler 37 Jahre alt ist (bzw 31, wenn man mobile Geräte hinzuzieht) und ca ein Drittel (29%) ist unter 18, sowie ein weiteres Drittel 18- 35 Jahre. Quelle:http://www.theesa.com/facts/pdfs/ESA_EF_2014.pdf
> 
> Damit sind nur 39% älter als 36 Jahre, der Rest jünger. Wenn man sich jetzt die Verbreitung der Konsolen ansieht sowie bedenkt dass sich meist nur die älteren Leute die teureren Rechner leisten können und wollen, ist sehr eindeutig dass der Konsolenspieler überwiegend jung ist. Ich habe keine exakten Zahlen bezüglich PC vs Konsole gefunden weil sowas wahrscheinlich noch niemand untersucht hat, aber ich denke dass diese Zahlen das gut belegen.


Dass ich mit meinem Beitrag eigentlich alle deine Links bestätigt habe, hast du wohl nicht mit bekommen. 
Zu dem Thema mit dem Gesamtumsatz gab es sogar mal auf PCGH eine News und da besteht für mich nunmal kein Grund, sämtliche deiner Links zu lesen, was du ja selbst nicht mal getan hast. 

Da du zum Altersschnitt nichts gefunden hast, solltest du das Thema lieber nicht mehr ansprechen. 
Hier im Forum wurde der Laberthread sicher nicht wegen älteren Leuten geschlossen. 


McRoll schrieb:


> Bobi, lass sie... du siehst ja, entweder es wird das rausgepickt was man an besten kritisieren kann oder man lässt Dinge gänzlich unbeantwortet. Ich wollte in dieser Diskussion eigentich generelle Misstände mit den Konsolen ansprechen und versuch das immer noch in die Richtung zu lenken, aber es verliert sich hoffnungslos in Details, zum Teil auch völlig am Thema vorbei.
> 
> Die Zeit wirds sowieso zeigen. Konsolen haben keine Zukunft - das wissen auch die Publisher bereits, allerdings kann immer noch gut Geld verdient werden mit der Nextgen, also wird sie jetzt ausgeschöpft und ausgewrungen bis nix mehr übrig bleibt. Das Geilste was ich in letzter Zeit lesen durfte is das hier : Far Cry 4 - Details zum Season-Pass - News - GameStar.de
> 
> ...


Du versuchst hier nur Konsoleros bei jeder Gelegenheit zu beleidigen, mehr nicht. 

Wenn die Publisher aber jetzt schon merken, dass die Konsolen keine Zukunft haben, haben sie dann den PC schon komplett abgeschrieben, oder starten die erst nach der aktuellen Generation so richtig durch?

Dass der Seasonpass auch für den PC erhältlich ist, hast du ja wohl mit bekommen, oder?
Sollte der sich auch beim PC in akzeptablem Umfang verkaufen, beweist dass wieder mal, dass PC-Spieler zwei Sachen wirklich gut können: Jammern und schlechte Spiele kaufen. 


Yakimandu schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch an die intensiv poster; Mittlerweile 39 Seiten Thread zugestopft mit für den Spieler völlig irrelevanten Verkaufszahlen und irgendwelchen Halbwahrheiten, Rechtfertigungen und Ausflüchte wieso jetzt eine beschränkte 30 fps Ruckelbox toll sein soll.
> Zu den ganzen Links die die negativen Urteile bekräftigen über die "Next-Gen" wird hier auch einfach bockig "brauch ich nicht lesen" reingeknallt. Das sagt sowieso alles.  Gebt es doch einfach zu ^^...der PC ist objektiv betrachtet in allen belangen die bessere Plattform und kann jede der beiden angesprochenen neuen Konsole voll und ganz ersetzen. Selbst wenn der PC noch so unverständlich und kompliziert wäre wie vor 20-30 Jahren wäre das trotzdem keine Entschuldigung im Jahr 2014 ernsthaft für veraltete Hardware die die aktuellen Spiele schlicht nicht packt 400€ zu verlangen.
> Weiß auch eigentlich jeder selber das das Mist ist.
> Aber einige werden jetzt wohl zum Start von ps4/xone losgelaufen sein, haben sich so ne Gimpkiste gekauft in dem glauben, dass ist so wie damals wo Konsolen noch, damit sie wenigstens ein bisschen anständige Hardware haben konnten, subventioniert wurden und viele wirklich gute Exclusivtitel hervorgebracht haben.
> ...


Und noch jemand, für den ich mich vielleicht einfacher ausdrücken sollte...

Wenn dich aber Halbwahrheiten stören, könntest du deine abstrusen Theorien auch für dich behalten, denn außer PC-Spielern jammert eher selten jemand und hier hat nach wie vor keiner wirklich die Konsolen verteidigt, aber vielleicht liest sich für dich alles wo nicht 'Konsolen sind beschissen' steht einfach so. 

Und ja, der PC ist die ultimative Spieleplattform und das Beste wo gibt. ^^
Ich könnte zwar einen großen Teil meiner Games nicht auf dem PC spielen, aber das ist egal, denn nur mit dem PC ist man ein wahrer Gamer und ein Mitglied der Herrenrasse. 



McRoll schrieb:


> Les ich das richtig dass das Teil noch nicht mal MP 3 abspielen kann? 1 Jahr nach Release? Abwärtskompatibilität auch nicht vorhanden? Für eine Multimediaplattform, die es unter anderem sein soll?
> Also ich muss jetzt wirklich lange und laut lachen
> 
> Ich werd mal bisschen stöbern was das Teil noch so alles nicht kann, das ist Unterhaltung auf höchstem Niveau. Platine sieht auch geil aus, so leer haben PC Mainboards in den Neunzigern ausgesehen.


Überraschung, Überraschung: Eine neue Architektur verhindert eine Abwärtskompatibilität!
Übrigens wurde die PS4 als Spielekonsole beworben, im Gegensatz zur XBone. 

Kannst aber ruhig weiter stöbern, denn hier werden wohl eher weniger die PS4 als MP3-Player verwenden. 
Weiß auch nicht warum.


----------



## Yakimandu (23. Oktober 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Sollte der sich auch beim PC in akzeptablem Umfang verkaufen, beweist dass wieder mal, dass PC-Spieler zwei Sachen wirklich gut können: Jammern und schlechte Spiele kaufen.
> 
> Und noch jemand, für den ich mich vielleicht einfacher ausdrücken sollte...
> 
> ...



Ich würde eher sagen die Halbwahrheiten und Behauptungen kommen von dir.
Ich weiß gar nicht wen oder was du meinst wenn du sagst PCler kaufen schlechte Spiele... die schlechten Ports auf dem PC gehen doch eher schlecht bis sehr schlecht. Die schlechten Spiele die von der Konsole kommen werden also zu recht abgelehnt. Gibt natürlich immer und überall ein paar verrückte oder arme Ahnungslose die den Müll kaufen. Die Entwickler betreiben ja auch einen riesigen Aufwand für diese Irreführung (nennt sich Werbung siehe hype um Destiny) Den Ursprung haben diese ganzen unterirdischen Spiele aber auf der Konsole. Oder willst du mir erzählen, dass sie dort mit 30fps besser sind?
Ergibt wenig Sinn. Genauso wenig wie das ständige Wiederholen eben dieser falschen These. 
Das was du schreibst ist in dem Fall einfach eine platte Lüge um noch etwas offensives schreiben zu können gegen PCler. Andere Mittel bleiben dir nämlich nicht mehr.

Dann kommen die Ausflüchte und Entschuldigungen und das absichtliche falsch verstehen der Beiträge. Meine Kritik und die vieler anderer PCler richtet sich hauptsächlich gegen die neuen Konsolen PS4 und XBox One die einfach so schwach sind, das sie die Spiele von Gestern nicht schaffen und damit die Technische Entwicklung bremsen oder sogar zurückwerfen. Hat jemand gesagt das du deine Klassiker auf der Playstation 2/3 oder auf Dreamcast und Super Nintendo u.Ä. wegschmeißen sollst?

Die billige Entschuldigung, die neue PS4 habe eine neue Architektur ist im übrigen auch ungültig. Die PS3 hatte auch eine neue Architektur konnte aber mal PS2 Spiele und kann immer noch PS1 Spiele wiedergeben. Das ist reine Faulheit der Hersteller ihre Konsolen nicht abwärtskompatibel zu gestalten.

Dann wird die PS4 auch als Medien Gerät verkauft und angepriesen. Wenn da elementare Funktionen wie 3D BlueRay und MP3 Wiedergabe fehlen(was die alte PS3 beides kann), dann ist das nicht entschuldbar.    
Wenn dann noch die neuen Spiele gar nicht wesentlich besser aussehen und immer noch zum Teil bei <720p @30fps feststecken... was rechtfertigt dann den kauf einer neuen PS4? Von Xone will ich gar nicht erst reden das ist ja noch peinlicher. xD Hässlich bei 30fps können PS3 und X360 auch und wenn man da noch nicht alle Spiele durch hat und immer noch neue erscheinen, wieso sollte ein klar denkender Mensch dann die neue Version kaufen?


----------



## robafan1 (23. Oktober 2014)

Yakimandu schrieb:


> Ich würde eher sagen die Halbwahrheiten und Behauptungen kommen von dir.
> Ich weiß gar nicht wen oder was du meinst wenn du sagst PCler kaufen schlechte Spiele... die schlechten Ports auf dem PC gehen doch eher schlecht bis sehr schlecht. Die schlechten Spiele die von der Konsole kommen werden also zu recht abgelehnt. Gibt natürlich immer und überall ein paar verrückte oder arme Ahnungslose die den Müll kaufen. Die Entwickler betreiben ja auch einen riesigen Aufwand für diese Irreführung (nennt sich Werbung siehe hype um Destiny) Den Ursprung haben diese ganzen unterirdischen Spiele aber auf der Konsole. Oder willst du mir erzählen, dass sie dort mit 30fps besser sind?
> Ergibt wenig Sinn. Genauso wenig wie das ständige Wiederholen eben dieser falschen These.
> Das was du schreibst ist in dem Fall einfach eine platte Lüge um noch etwas offensives schreiben zu können gegen PCler. Andere Mittel bleiben dir nämlich nicht mehr.
> ...


Ich kann die Kritik nachvollziehen und Teile sie auch. Und ich besitze eine PS4. Es ist nicht nur Faulheit, sondern auch eine Frechheit, dass keine Abwärtskompatibilität vorhanden ist. Bei anderen Konsolen war das keine Problem, aber nur Sony muss sich mit "Next Gen" soweit wie nur möglich von "Current Gen" wegbewegen. Den Vogel abgeschossen hat Sony damit, dass meine PS 4 keine gebrannte DVD erkannt hat. Die PS 3 hat sie ohne zu zucken abgespielt. Willkommen in der Zukunft...

Trotz aller Kritikpunkte hat die PS 4 auch Stärken, wie z.B. eine doch relativ große Leistungssteigerung im Vergleich zur PS 3, starke Exklusivtitel dank Sony und eine große Spieler Gemeinschaft. Die Liste lässt sich weiterführen, aber leider genauso auch die mit den Nachteilen.

Daher würde ich nicht sagen, dass sie ein Must Have ist, aber sicher einen Blick wert für Konsolenfans.

Gruß


----------



## McRoll (23. Oktober 2014)

Na also, das ist doch zumindest mal ne sachliche Antwort. Man kann ja sagen dass man eine PS trotz aller ihrer Nachteile haben will, aber dass sie in jedem Belange unterlegen ist. Wenn man das anerkennt aber trotzdem aus irgendeinem Grund drauf spielen will, dann gibts da auch nichts zu diskutieren. 

Aber einfach nur aus Trotz krampfhaft verteidigen und mit allen Tricks zu versuchen sie besser da stehen zu lassen als sie ist, nützt wirklich keinem was.

Überhaupt, hätte man das anders vermarktet gäbs längst nicht so viel Shitstorm. Das agressive Marketing und die leeren Versprechungen machen die Leute glauben dass die Konsolen den PC's mindestens ebenbürtig oder gar überlegen seien - Stichwort "man werde den PC vernichten". Wenn man sich nicht auskennt geht man dem auf den Leim. Dann wird lauter Blödsinn durch Mundpropaganda verbreitet.

Hätte man die von Anfang an als alleinstehendes Gerät vermarktet dass sich nicht mit dem PC überschneidet dann wär das alles ruhiger und entspannter abgelaufen. Aber dann hätte man natürlich nicht den großen Reibach gemacht weil das Interesse weniger wär.


----------



## robafan1 (23. Oktober 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> Na also, das ist doch zumindest mal ne sachliche Antwort. Man kann ja sagen dass man eine PS trotz aller ihrer Nachteile haben will, aber dass sie in jedem Belange unterlegen ist. Wenn man das anerkennt aber trotzdem aus irgendeinem Grund drauf spielen will, dann gibts da auch nichts zu diskutieren.
> 
> Aber einfach nur aus Trotz krampfhaft verteidigen und mit allen Tricks zu versuchen sie besser da stehen zu lassen als sie ist, nützt wirklich keinem was.


Ich hoffe du meinst damit nicht mich  

Ich habe eine PS 4 und kenne sie demnach sehr gut. Ich weiß sie zu schätzen, aber natürlich auch über ihre Nachteile Bescheid. Und ganz ehrlich: Wenn mich jemand fragen würde, ob er sich eine PS4 holen soll, dann würde ich ihm antworten, dass es eine tolle Konsole ist. Eine tolle KONSOLE. Das macht es noch lange nicht zu einer tollen Spieleolattform, von den peinlichen Multimediaschnitzern, bei denen die PS3 überlegen ist, mal abgesehen


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Oktober 2014)

Yakimandu schrieb:


> Ich würde eher sagen die Halbwahrheiten und Behauptungen kommen von dir.
> Ich weiß gar nicht wen oder was du meinst wenn du sagst PCler kaufen schlechte Spiele... die schlechten Ports auf dem PC gehen doch eher schlecht bis sehr schlecht. Die schlechten Spiele die von der Konsole kommen werden also zu recht abgelehnt. Gibt natürlich immer und überall ein paar verrückte oder arme Ahnungslose die den Müll kaufen. Die Entwickler betreiben ja auch einen riesigen Aufwand für diese Irreführung (nennt sich Werbung siehe hype um Destiny) Den Ursprung haben diese ganzen unterirdischen Spiele aber auf der Konsole. Oder willst du mir erzählen, dass sie dort mit 30fps besser sind?
> Ergibt wenig Sinn. Genauso wenig wie das ständige Wiederholen eben dieser falschen These.
> Das was du schreibst ist in dem Fall einfach eine platte Lüge um noch etwas offensives schreiben zu können gegen PCler. Andere Mittel bleiben dir nämlich nicht mehr.
> ...


Ok, ich kann nichts dafür, wenn du meine Aussagen nicht verstehst, also solltest gerade du mich nicht als Lügner bezeichnen. ^^
Kleiner Tipp: Sarkasmus und Ironie sollten keine Fremdwörter sein und wenn du es nicht verstehst, ignorier es einfach. 

Da die schlechten Games von der Konsole sich aber, deiner Aussage nach (!), auf dem PC schlecht verkaufen, können Konsolen auch keine Bremsen sein, denn dann beeinflussen sie den PC-Markt nicht. 
Verkaufen sie sich doch akzeptabel, kaufen sich PCler eben auch schlechte Spiele. Und jammern danach. 
Das mit Angebot und Nachfrage hast du ja hoffentlich verstanden. 

Blöderweise kommen auch auf der PS4 exklusive Sachen, die ich spielen will. Dauert zwar noch, was auch einer der Gründe ist, weshalb ich noch keine habe, aber sie kommen definitiv. 
Großartig auf JapanGames brauche ich am PC nicht warten. 

Und das mit der Abwärtskompatibilität...
Ein bisschen solltest du dich schon mit dem Thema beschäftigen. 
Bei der PS3 liefen nur deswegen anfangs PS2-Games, weil zusätzliche Chips verbaut waren und PS1-Games werden eben emuliert. 
So, blöderweise reicht die Leistung der PS4 aber nicht, um die Games der PS3 zu emulieren, aber da muss man eben auf dem PC zu einem Emulator greifen. Gibt es mittlerweile überhaupt schon welche?

So und noch mal: Wenn du mir nicht folgen kannst, ignoriere diesen Beitrag. 
PS: Bitte!


McRoll schrieb:


> Aber einfach nur aus Trotz krampfhaft verteidigen und mit allen Tricks zu versuchen sie besser da stehen zu lassen als sie ist, nützt wirklich keinem was.
> 
> Überhaupt, hätte man das anders vermarktet gäbs längst nicht so viel Shitstorm. Das agressive Marketing und die leeren Versprechungen machen die Leute glauben dass die Konsolen den PC's mindestens ebenbürtig oder gar überlegen seien - Stichwort "man werde den PC vernichten". Wenn man sich nicht auskennt geht man dem auf den Leim. Dann wird lauter Blödsinn durch Mundpropaganda verbreitet.
> 
> Hätte man die von Anfang an als alleinstehendes Gerät vermarktet dass sich nicht mit dem PC überschneidet dann wär das alles ruhiger und entspannter abgelaufen. Aber dann hätte man natürlich nicht den großen Reibach gemacht weil das Interesse weniger wär.


Den ersten Teil habe ich mal gelöscht, da du wieder mal irgendwas gelesen hast. ^^

In der folgenden Passage steht garantiert nichts zwischen den Zeilen, also fang nicht an zu suchen:
Wo hat hier jemand Konsolen verteidigt?
Wo hat hier jemand behauptet, dass sie besser sind??
Wo liest ihr das bitte immer???

Was für ein Shitstorm??
Bei MS gab es einen, aber das hatte andere Gründe und außer den PClern, die komischerweise alles andere als Ports kaufen, aber sich ständig über Ports beschweren, welche sie ja gar nicht kaufen, jammern eigentlich nur noch Fanboys von Sony rum, die sich ständig wegen der XBone beschweren, obwohl sie die sich auch nie kaufen werden. 

Und wo überschneiden sich denn Konsolen mit dem PC, wenn am PC niemand die Ports kauft?
Denk doch mal ein bisschen darüber nach, was ich dir schon seitenlang zu erklären versuche. 
Solange am PC nämlich Nachfrage nach diesen Ports besteht, und die besteht nunmal, denn sonst gäbe es sie nicht, werden sie auch weiterhin erhältlich sein. 

Achtung, ein bisschen Ironie und Sarkasmus konnte ich mir nicht sparen, aber die steht auch gelegentlich zwischen den Zeilen.


----------



## McRoll (23. Oktober 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Und wo überschneiden sich denn Konsolen mit dem PC, wenn am PC niemand die Ports kauft?



Ganz konkretes Beispiel aus meinem Spieleumfeld, ich hab damals BF 3 gespielt als es neu war und davor Bad Company 2. Das hatte eine sehr schöne Zerstörungsengine, da gabs eine Map mit einem Dorf das man wirklich nach und nach zerlegen konnte bis kein Haus mehr stand. Hat Spaß gemacht, war taktisches Element um Campern die Deckung zu nehmen und so.

Als ich dann mir BF 3 geholt hab habe ich natürlich erwartet dass die das noch weiter ausbauen, vor allem weil die Trailer das suggeriert haben. Im fertigen Spiel hat sich Ernüchterung breit gemacht, weil längst nicht mehr so viel kaputt ging wie in Bad Company und erst recht nicht so wie es in den Trailern aussah. Ist halt unnatürlich mit nem Heli gegen einen Kran zu fliegen und da verbiegt sich nicht mal was. 

Kannst dir ja denken was der Grund war: der PS 3 und der Xbox wars zuviel Physikberechnung, daher hat man das alles runtergefahren und auf dem PC genauso. Diese Praktiken ruinieren mir den Spaß an Spielen. Die BF - Reihe wird enorm viel am PC gespielt also überschneidet sich das. Die Reihe kommt auch vom PC und zwar ausschließlich vom PC und mittlerweile ist sie nicht mehr von einem Konsolenshooter zu unterscheiden, weil auch die komplette Fahrzeugsteuerung und Gameplay auf Gamepad hin "optimiert" wurde. Da hat so ne A10 mittlerweile 10 Meter Wenderadius, kann in Sekundenschnelle ausgerichtet werden usw. Sowas ist doch nur noch albern. Dass es auch anders geht beweist Desert Combat, eine Mod aus BF 1942 was glaub ich die beliebteste Modifikation war, obwohl sich dort die Fahrzeuge sehr realistisch gesteuert hatten. Auch das Grundspiel war in der Hinsicht viel besser. Sowas kannst aber auf Konsole nicht bringen...

Ich weiß nicht wie ich noch konkreter werden kann. Das ist es was ich an Konsolen hasse. Ist mein letzter Versuch dir das zu erklären. Ich habe echt keine Lust mehr mit dir über Verkäufe zu diskutieren. Es interessiert mich nicht was Spiel X in Zeitraum Y an Umsatz generiert. Mich interessiert was ich auf den Bildschirm bekomme. Solange es wegen einer Konsole leidet, werde ich mich beschweren. So einfach ist das.

Ich weiß gar nicht warum du so verbissen in diesem Thread verbleibst. Du bist doch "Light Gamer" und Lemming laut deiner Signatur, du spielst ausschließlich Konsolengenres anscheinend... hast du überhaupt einen PC oder schreibst von Mac aus? Falls du einen hast, wofür brauchst du ihn dann überhaupt? Warum glaubst du mir beweisen zu müssen dass Konsolen nicht das sind wofür ich sie halte? Ich habe im Gegensatz zu dir wahrscheinlich so jedes Genre gespielt das es gibt und ich habe auch auf Konsolen angefangen und dort jahrelang gespielt. Ich kann das ja wohl besser beurteilen als jemand, der nur mit seinen Actionspielchen rummacht und die andere Seite gar nicht kennt. Der Thread ist ein Vergleich Konsole vs PC, kannst du das überhaupt objektiv vergleichen? 

Du bist halt auch noch stolz laut deiner Signatur, daher hast immer noch Butthurt wegen der harmlosen "Master Race" - Späße. Scheint dir echt nahe zu gehen, wenn man das nach 15 Seiten immer noch anspricht.

Ich schlage dir einfach mal vor dass du Konsole spielen gehst und mal Pause machst. 10 von 40 Seiten nur mit Verkäufen und anderem Zeug verschwendet, was gar nicht reingehört.


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Oktober 2014)

Ok,...
Wolltest du meine Frage nicht fertig lesen, bevor du sie zitiert hast?

Klar, wenn etwas in Trailern gezeigt wird, so aber im Spiel nicht vorkommt, ist das Betrug und da verstehe ich den Ärger, aber ich habe nicht über die Höhe der Umsätze, sondern über Angebot und Nachfrage geredet. 

*Wenn sich keiner mehr die Ports kauft, kommen sie auch nicht mehr!*

Das können allerdings nur die PCler ändern, denn Konsoleros kaufen sich, wie der Name schon suggeriert, die Spiele für Konsolen. 
Dass Entwickler dann schlechte Ports bringen liegt daran, dass sie sich verkaufen und da sind wir wieder bei Angebot und Nachfrage. 
Ist eigentlich ganz einfach.


----------



## McRoll (23. Oktober 2014)

Wenn die Ports gar nicht gekauft werden, dann werden einige Spielereihen für den PC aussterben. Da gibts dann doch die eine oder andere die ich gerne erhalten würde, darunter BF und GTA. Die kauft man sich dann eben doch mit zusammengebissenen Zähnen - was bleibt einem noch groß übrig? Eigentlich paradox, dabei waren das mal reine PC -Titel, aber Konsoleros wollten eben auch den Stück vom Kuchen..


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Oktober 2014)

Bei GTA war schon der erste Teil ein Multiplattformtitel. 
Ich hab ihn ja mal auf der PS1 angespielt. 

Klar, manche Games gibt es dann nicht mehr für den PC, aber dafür gibt es auch keine schlechten Ports mehr. 
Dann spielt man einfach die ganzen exklusiven Sachen und unterstützt gute Games bei Kickstarter. 

Mir z.B. ist MS so unsympathisch geworden, dass ich nie wieder Windows haben will und wenn es ein Game nur für Windows gibt, werde ich es eben nicht spielen, egal wie sehr ich es will. 
Einen PC baue ich mir nur noch mit SteamOS, oder eben einer Linux-Version zusammen und wenn ich mir mal einen Mac kaufe, stehen mir noch etliche Titel zur Verfügung, die es nicht für Konsolen gibt. 

Aber ich bleibe eben bei meinem Standpunkt:
Ich will Windows nicht mehr, also verzichte ich darauf und mache was anderes.


----------



## McRoll (23. Oktober 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Bei GTA war schon der erste Teil ein Multiplattformtitel.
> Ich hab ihn ja mal auf der PS1 angespielt.
> 
> Klar, manche Games gibt es dann nicht mehr für den PC, aber dafür gibt es auch keine schlechten Ports mehr.
> ...


Oh, wusste ich nicht. OK, dann halt nur BF. Aber was anderes ist wichtiger:

Hier ist der Unterschied zwischen uns beiden. Dir ist MS unsympathisch, aus irgendwelchen Gründen auch immer und du hast eine verhärtete Meinung zu dem ganzen Thema.

Mir ist nichts sympathisch oder unsympathisch. Ich vergleiche streng danach was besser ist, ohne irgendwelche Vorbehalte. Egal woher es kommt, egal welche Firma oder Marke. Ich habe keine verhärtete Position. Wenn morgen ein dermaßen geiles Spiel auf Konsole kommt dass es mich umhaut, kauf ich mir eine Konsole. Einfach deswegen weil das Spiel dann besser ist als das PC - Angebot. 

Gab es bisher aber noch nicht. Was es auf Konsolen gibt sind andere Spiele und Genres die ihre Zielgruppen ansprechen. Und dann gibt es eben Crossplattform wobei der PC *FAST IMMER *irgendwie eingeschränkt wird, sei es technisch oder gameplaymäßig oder beides.

Verstehst du was ich meine? Man sollte sowas nicht nur mit Vorlieben diskutieren, sondern ganz objektiv. Rechenpower, Genrevielfalt, Angebot, das sind Zahlen. Die kann man eh nicht diskutieren. Dinge wie Spieltiefe, Umfang, Komplexität sind Dinge die man begrenzt diskutieren kann, je nach eigener Vorliebe, wobei man auch hier definitiv sagen kann, gute Grafik ist besser als schlechte und 60 FPS sind besser als 30 und mehr Umfang ist besser als weniger Umfang.

Wenn man so stark subjektiv diskutiert wie hier in dem Thread, dann kann man sich das sparen. Dann kann man alles in den Himmel loben oder runtermachen ohne eine vernünftige Begründung zu liefern. Da kommst du nie auf einen grünen Zweig. Wenn man objektiv diskutiert, kommt man irgendwann zu einem Ergebnis, einfach weil man offensichtliche Vor - und Nachteile gegenüberstellt und dann gewinnt die Plattform, die mehr Vor - als Nachteile hat. Und der PC hat nun mal mehr Vorteile als Nachteile gegenüber einer Konsole.

Das ist die Essenz des Threads. Der OP hat einen sehr guten Eröffnungspost geschrieben. Ich schlage vor dass jeder sich den nochmal durchlesen sollte.


----------



## Razor2408 (24. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe einen sehr guten PC (siehe Sig) und will Infamous, Uncharted, Bloodborne, MLB The Show, WWE 2K15, NHL 15, God of War 4, The Order 1886 u.a. Games zocken.
Diese Games kommen alle nicht für den PC. Also was machen? -> PS4 kaufen.

Der beste PC nützt einem halt nichts, wenn bestimmte Spiele dafür nicht erscheinen die man gerne zocken will.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Oktober 2014)

Das mit MS war nur ein Beispiel dafür, dass man, wenn man etwas will, das auch durch setzen muss. 

Dass der PC bei Multiplattformtiteln oft den Kürzeren zieht, streite ich ja nicht ab, aber das machen die Entwickler nur deswegen so, weil sie es machen können. 
Sich wegen sowas bei Konsoleros aufzuregen ändert aber nichts an dem Problem, da die es nicht lösen können. 

Die Vorteile des PCs sind aber relativ und vielen einfach egal. Das wird auch keiner ändern können, da es viele einfach absolut gar nicht interessiert, sich auch nur ein kleines bisschen mit Technik zu beschäftigen, selbst wenn es noch so einfach ist. 
Letztes WE hab ich mit einer Freundin von mir geredet, die sich einen neuen Beamer kaufen wollte, weil ihr neues Notebook keinen Scart-Anschluss hat und ihr Beamer keinen HDMI-Anschluss. 
Sie spielt zwar gelegentlich am PC, traut sich aber nicht mal, ein Backup vom OS zu machen und solche Leute kann man nicht zur Technik bringen. 
Die Leute, die ihre Games wieder verkaufen wollen, bringt man auch nicht zum PC, genau so wenig wie die, die gerne offline gegen andere Spielen. 
Und dann gibt es noch die ganzen exklusiven Sachen und wenn viele Freunde die selbe Plattform verwenden, wird man auch nicht gerne wechseln. 

Klar, viele Games laufen am PC besser und einige Genres sind mit Maus und Tastatur am besten zu steuern (würde aber auch auf der PS3 klappen), aber wenn es jemanden nicht interessiert, wird man das mit Jammern, blöd anmachen und Überheblichkeit sicher nicht ändern.


----------



## McRoll (24. Oktober 2014)

Das ist ja auch voll in Ordnung, sagt keiner was gegen. Aber diese Spiele werden ja auch nicht portiert und es müssen keine komischen Kompromisse gemacht werden. 
Wenn sich mehr Leute auf den PC einlassen würden, werden auch diese Spiele nach und nach auf den PC Einzug halten. Dann mit besserer Technik und mehr Möglichkeiten. Win - Win Situation für Konsolero und PCler.
Mir geht es in erster Linie darum, Leuten aufzuzeigen dass der PC sich mittlerweile echt einfach bedienen lässt, gar nicht teuer ist im Vergleich und alles und mehr kann als Konsolen. Der Rest passiert dann von allein, wenn man diese simplen Tatsachen einfach akzeptiert. Es sind aber einfach zu viele unterwegs, die Halb/Unwissen und grundlose Vorbehalte haben und absichtlich den PC ignorieren. Die sollen dann solche Threads lesen und merken dass sie falsch liegen.

So, ich mach jetzt erstmal Pause. 7500 Hits und nur die selben 6 Leute, das langweilt doch. Sollen sich jetzt mal ein paar andere zu Wort melden.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Oktober 2014)

Ähm, die sind aber die Vorletzten auf dieser Welt, die solche Threads lesen, aber nur, weil die Letzten überhaupt kein Internet haben. 

Ich fand PCs nie kompliziert, außer damals, als ich mir config.sys und autoexec.bat bei meinem 386er gelöscht habe. Blöderweise war ich immer zu faul für eine Bootdisk. 
Damit das aber die Leute breitflächig mitbekommen, müssen entsprechende Gaming-PCs in Mediamarkt und Co. neben Konsolen aufgestellt werden. 

Das bringt der technischen Entwicklung zwar nicht wirklich was, da man für eine bessere Physik/KI und für mehr Polygone einfach mehr Rechenleistung braucht, welche günstige PCs nunmal nicht ausreichend haben, aber...
Naja, es bringt einfach gar nichts etwas, zumindest nicht auf absehbare Zeit, außer schlechte Ports nicht kaufen und gute Games unterstützen. 

Den Japanern würde aber niemand den PC schmackhaft machen können, weswegen ich auch weiterhin nicht auf Konsolen verzichten kann.


----------



## robafan1 (24. Oktober 2014)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen sehr guten PC (siehe Sig) und will Infamous, Uncharted, Bloodborne, MLB The Show, WWE 2K15, NHL 15, God of War 4, The Order 1886 u.a. Games zocken.
> Diese Games kommen alle nicht für den PC. Also was machen? -> PS4 kaufen.
> 
> Der beste PC nützt einem halt nichts, wenn bestimmte Spiele dafür nicht erscheinen die man gerne zocken will.


Tjaja, da haben die Multiplattformer den Vorteil. Ich finde das sehr schade, denn könnte ich wählen, würde ich beim Großteil der Spiele zu einer PC-Version greifen. 
Günstigerer Preis, kostenlose Online-Features und Mods. Der einzige objektive Vorteil, den die PS4 bietet: Man kann den Titel darauf spielen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Oktober 2014)

Ok, wenn man nur eine PS4 hat, sind die Kosten für Online-Gaming zur Zeit einfach zu teuer, weil man bei PS+ noch zuwenig bekommt, aber mit PS3, PS4 und Vita gibt es da schon einen guten Gegenwert, da man ja für alle drei Plattformen Games geleast, oder vergünstigt bekommt. 

Dafür sind dann auch die Server von Sony so richtig beschissen. 
Die waren ja schon down, als Minecraft für die PS4 kam.


----------



## Razor2408 (24. Oktober 2014)

robafan1 schrieb:


> Tjaja, da haben die Multiplattformer den Vorteil. Ich finde das sehr schade, denn könnte ich wählen, würde ich beim Großteil der Spiele zu einer PC-Version greifen.
> Günstigerer Preis, kostenlose Online-Features und Mods. Der einzige objektive Vorteil, den die PS4 bietet: Man kann den Titel darauf spielen.


Für den PC hat es die gesamten Sportspiele damals mal gegeben: NHL, Madden NFL, Top Spin Tennis, MLB usw. - aber niemand hat diese Spiele gekauft.
Genauso gab es damals mal für den PC viele exklusive Perlen wie: No One Lives Forever oder später dann Crysis 1 - und niemand hat sie gekauft.

Wenn niemand (bzw. viel zu wenige) die Spiele kauft, dann darf man sich auch nicht wundern wenn keine mehr kommen.


----------



## RavionHD (24. Oktober 2014)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Für den PC hat es die gesamten Sportspiele damals mal gegeben: NHL, Madden NFL, Top Spin Tennis, MLB usw. - aber niemand hat diese Spiele gekauft.
> Genauso gab es damals mal für den PC viele exklusive Perlen wie: No One Lives Forever oder später dann Crysis 1 - und niemand hat sie gekauft.
> 
> Wenn niemand (bzw. viel zu wenige) die Spiele kauft, dann darf man sich auch nicht wundern wenn keine mehr kommen.


 
Crysis 1 hat sich nach ein paar Monaten über eine Millionen Mal verkauft, also so schlecht waren die Zahlen nun auch nicht.


----------



## robafan1 (24. Oktober 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ok, wenn man nur eine PS4 hat, sind die Kosten für Online-Gaming zur Zeit einfach zu teuer, weil man bei PS+ noch zuwenig bekommt, aber mit PS3, PS4 und Vita gibt es da schon einen guten Gegenwert, da man ja für alle drei Plattformen Games geleast, oder vergünstigt bekommt.
> 
> Dafür sind dann auch die Server von Sony so richtig beschissen.
> Die waren ja schon down, als Minecraft für die PS4 kam.


Wow, es ehrt dich, dass du versuchst Sony hier etwas bei seiner Fahrt durch den Kakao zu bremsen. Aber PS+ ist einfach nur eine Frechheit. Ich als PS4 Nutzer will jetzt online Spielen. 50€ für etwas auszugeben, das auf PC kostenlos ist und auf PS3 auch, sehe ich nicht ein, auch nicht einmalig. Da nützt es mir auch nichts, dass die gebotenen Features ja ganz nützlich für mich sein könnten, würde ich mir noch eine PS Vita kaufen. 

Mal abgesehen vom grandiosen Witz, der die PS Vita ist, wieso sollte ich noch mehr Geld ausgeben, nur damit PS+, für das ich auch zur Kasse gebeten werde, mir als sinnvolle Investition erscheint? Also für mich bewegt sich Sony hier in eine falsche Richtung. Sie sorgen quasi für die Selbstmanipulation des Kunden. Erfinden irgendwelche Dienstleistungen, die plötzlich zur Notwendigkeit werden. So machen sie einen Dauerhaft von ihren Produkten abhängig, es sei denn man siedelt um. Wo soll das alles hinführen? Demnächst braucht man wohl noch einen Sony Fernseher.....


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe nur von meiner Situation gesprochen und durch PS+, was ich schon ziemlich seit Anfang habe, habe ich wesentlich mehr an Games spielen können, als ich für PS+ bezahlt habe und ich mag meine Vita, also geh ihr nicht auf den Sack. ^^

Die Begründung für kostenpflichtiges Online-Gaming ist aber eine Frechheit, denn damit wollen sie ja die Online-Dienste finanzieren. Ich frage mich nur welche, denn die Server gehen regelmäßig down und Drive Club, welches PS+ Kunden versprochen wurde, wurde jetzt verschoben, damit die normalen Käufer online spielen können. 
Zum Glück zocke ich so gut wie nie online, außer wenn ich es für Trophäen brauche.


----------



## robafan1 (24. Oktober 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich habe nur von meiner Situation gesprochen und durch PS+, was ich schon ziemlich seit Anfang habe, habe ich wesentlich mehr an Games spielen können, als ich für PS+ bezahlt habe und ich mag meine Vita, also geh ihr nicht auf den Sack. ^^
> 
> Die Begründung für kostenpflichtiges Online-Gaming ist aber eine Frechheit, denn damit wollen sie ja die Online-Dienste finanzieren. Ich frage mich nur welche, denn die Server gehen regelmäßig down und Drive Club, welches PS+ Kunden versprochen wurde, wurde jetzt verschoben, damit die normalen Käufer online spielen können.
> Zum Glück zocke ich so gut wie nie online, außer wenn ich es für Trophäen brauche.


Hey, wenn du in Sonys Zielgruppe für PS+ fällst und es dir gefällt, super. Gleiches gilt für die Vita  Es ist ein Service und wenn du ihn nutzt und glücklich damit bist, bin ich der letzte, der dir das schlecht reden möchte. Aber den Dienst allen auf zu zwingen, ist ein no go.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Oktober 2014)

Man muss ja nicht online spielen.
Meistens kann man es auch nicht.


----------



## robafan1 (24. Oktober 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Man muss ja nicht online spielen.
> Meistens kann man es auch nicht.


Stimmt leider


----------



## AntiWantze (25. Oktober 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> Ganz konkretes Beispiel aus meinem Spieleumfeld, ich hab damals BF 3 gespielt als es neu war und davor Bad Company 2. Das hatte eine sehr schöne Zerstörungsengine, da gabs eine Map mit einem Dorf das man wirklich nach und nach zerlegen konnte bis kein Haus mehr stand. Hat Spaß gemacht, war taktisches Element um Campern die Deckung zu nehmen und so.
> 
> Als ich dann mir BF 3 geholt hab habe ich natürlich erwartet dass die das noch weiter ausbauen, vor allem weil die Trailer das suggeriert haben. Im fertigen Spiel hat sich Ernüchterung breit gemacht, weil längst nicht mehr so viel kaputt ging wie in Bad Company und erst recht nicht so wie es in den Trailern aussah. Ist halt unnatürlich mit nem Heli gegen einen Kran zu fliegen und da verbiegt sich nicht mal was.
> 
> ...



Der PC-only will eine Extrawurst? Der PCl-only will das mehr aus seiner Plattform herausgeholt wird? Die Masterrace will das Beste vom Besten?
Dann macht dem Hersteller klar dass es sich für ihn lohnt dem PCler eine Extrawurst zu geben...
-Kauft einfach keine Spiele mehr die nicht das Beste aus euren Rechner heraushohlen.
-Startet eine Petition mit Millionen von Anhängern in der es darum geht das ihr fordert was euch zusteht.
-Macht dem Hersteller klar das es Millionen von PC Spielern gibt die deren Spiele zum Vollpreis kaufen werden wenn sie gute Ports abliefern. 
Für den Hersteller ist es eine ganz einfache Kosten-Nutzern Rechnung. Wenn er denkt das es sich nicht lohnt, wird er auch keine Extrawurst geben. Es ist doch so simpel. 
Der Kunde hat die Macht zu entscheiden was sich durchsetzt. Wenn der Kunde, also der PCler, seine Marktmacht nicht nutzt, dann sind sie selbst schuld. 

Kurz: Zeigt dem Hersteller das es sich für ihn lohnt.

Anscheinend ist es aber den meisten PC-spielern absolut egal ist, denn die Spiele werden trotzdem so gekauft. 
Aber genau diese Tatsache scheint die Masterrace nicht begreifen zu wollen.
Es scheint doch viel einfacher zu sein auf andere rumzubashen anstatt mal selber dafür zu sorgen das sich was ändert. bla bla...die anderen sind Schuld...bla bla...das Übliche eben..


----------

